# Hash and Oil Picture Thread



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 24, 2013)

Performed a search and could not find one on RIU.

So, lets get this bad-boy Rollin' 
This is my first successful run of shatter.






Lets see some images,who cares what it looks like...

Post up them pics...just 1 rule...NO BASHING.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ice wax...mmmm, tasty terps, clean dabs






Spongebob..Bho wax


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 24, 2013)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrready set

hold up, rig time.... 

ahhh, propah.

many yall seen this already, but once again!









































































and thats just a few :] .. by mid week, i shoulddddddddddddddd have the coolest shatter piece EVER, we shall see. fresh, straight buds..


lets see what yall gots!


----------



## slowandsteady (Jun 24, 2013)

dam caught a buzz off that just lookin. thanks


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 25, 2013)

Damn nice work Guzias!

That's what I'm talking about, lets see your stash guys.












Macro..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 25, 2013)

I like a little variety..


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 25, 2013)

all about the macro mang. niceee little collection you got going on. i haad/have a decent accumulation, andddd now that i finally got a rig, im actually getting rid of my oils ! 

keep up the macros peoples. cmon guys, best of the best


----------



## Twitch (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Twitch (Jun 25, 2013)

bam hash porn


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice work Twitch,. Very nice


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 25, 2013)

This is for Guzias

Ran that 73u, just a lil while ago on my lunch break.

With the 73, I micro-plained , and let it sit out for 2 days, to dry it completely.

Make sure everything is really dry, I mixed kief, bubble and some shake...

Picked very very lose.

Here is my tube, hope this helps


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 25, 2013)

guzias' thick chuink is the winner!!!! I fuckin love that one.

the 47 gram one is impressive too!!!


ill play along... I havnt got shit on these guys though... so ill go for quantity other than quality lol!


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 25, 2013)

holy smokes vacpurge, the first and fifth pic look absolutely delightful


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 25, 2013)

lol. thanks!

its all trick photography.

the first picture is extreme butane bubbles youre looking at. haha. that seems to be when my stuff it the prettiest... the vacuum chamber just kills its color!!!

and the fifth picture is also a ton of butane youre looking at. I poured my golden butane INTO a dish of room temp water. the water got very cold very quick and made ice and severly underpurged... thats what youre seeing in the pic before (or is it after?) the 5th pic there on the blade


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 25, 2013)

yea the fifth pic, that beautiful gold on the blade. that color in itself is awesome. the first pic I was kinda trippin out too. I stopped looking at it as an oil bubble and almost as if it were a crazy painting or something and started seeing some weird shit in it, kinda cool. but once I snapped outta it and remembered what it was I was looking at, I kinda lost it. super spacey today I guess. how much dothose pucks weigh? can I ask what they ran you?


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 25, 2013)

they weigh around 22 gram each. all within 2 g of each other I believe.

one of the was soft as a marshmallow, and one was rock hard, could barely be cut with a brand new utility knife.. yet they still weighed the same. weird.

I didnt buy all 5, but he sells it for 15$ a gram. last time I bought 2 pucks, 33 grams was 450 I think.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 25, 2013)

I kinda just wanna take a bite out of one


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 25, 2013)

youve gotta be the 40th person to say that haha. 20 or so said it looks like a brownie?? sure is potent, sticky, and smelly though. wish I knew a good way to smoke it.. right on the screen I guess


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 26, 2013)

Grab a hash bowl and glass/quartz rod.

The hash bowl has holes near the top of the bowl.

hash goes in the bowl..heat the rod with torch, insert rod (gigidy)..

Inhale smoke.

I believe it's called a &#8221; full melt bowl&#8221;


----------



## Twitch (Jun 26, 2013)

my favorite 60 grams of the infamous romulan wax
jack herer

both strains put out like a chunky chick at prom


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 26, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> youve gotta be the 40th person to say that haha. 20 or so said it looks like a brownie?? sure is potent, sticky, and smelly though. wish I knew a good way to smoke it.. right on the screen I guess


 spliffs, or dry it way out and make some iso oil out of it, i used to to that with the stuff we used to get. or i personally like to toss a little ball in my atmos without the screen in it(youll want a separate heating chamber for hash, never works with weed well after that) i do that and take it out the bar with me. and it lasts forever.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 26, 2013)

High Times Magazine is underneath the dish..


----------



## greenja (Jun 28, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> This is for Guzias
> 
> Ran that 73u, just a lil while ago on my lunch break.
> 
> ...


thats so sick.. whats your yield like when you blow something like that?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> High Times Magazine is underneath the dish..


Purdy! Nice color and clarity.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 29, 2013)

greenja said:


> thats so sick.. whats your yield like when you blow something like that?


Thanks my friend, most all my runs now consist of making a nice batch
Of bubble before hand.

Yields are 60+%, but this is not as easy as it may appear, the technique in which you must pack (not really pack) the tube is essential. If too much space is given, the solvent literally will &#8221; shoot&#8221; your, material toward the filter, almost always causing a blowout.

If packed too hard, the resinous bubble-hash will expand when contacted with the solvent, and block the flow of solvent traveling through the column, again this could result in blowout.

A way to avoid the dreaded blowout..

Exit end) Secure a stainless steel mesh screen around your coffee filter with a SS hose-clamp.
Insertion end) pack an unbleached coffee filter first, this will allow full saturation of the material at the insertion end of the tube and provide a&#8221; barrier&#8221; from the material being forced up at your face through the insertion end..

You could also cut out a similar piece of SS mesh and cut a slit in the screen for the butane adapter, again securing with a SS hose-clamp.

The most important aspect of running bubble is, patience, and not being greedy.

Spray in short intervals,3 seconds on,3 off..let the tube de-pressurize, THEN spray shortly again.

Greed WILL cause a blowout.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 29, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Purdy! Nice color and clarity.


Thank you for the kind words sir.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 2, 2013)

some more romulan wax, this stuff was off of flower instead of trim












for you shatter whores i left a little bit in its shatter form






i ran 2 ounces of flower separately got 4.5 on the return on both. Then i put both ounces in a tube and re-blaster that, and i got a gram. that is the bottom picture of the re-blasted stuff


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> some more romulan wax, this stuff was off of flower instead of trim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont know if its just me, but those oil pics are sooo transparent. cant see anything :]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 3, 2013)

View attachment 2723839View attachment 2723840View attachment 2723841View attachment 2723842....qwiso


----------



## Twitch (Jul 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> i dont know if its just me, but those oil pics are sooo transparent. cant see anything :]


is that good?


----------



## mda232 (Jul 3, 2013)

lol twitch, your pictures didn't show up


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> is that good?



heeehee, i was joking around, seems like your pictures didnt post properly.. 

post some real pics, so we can post some real judgments


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol..
Did someone mention clear oil?.. I've only pulled this off one time.

Directly.off the plant Blue Dream.





The flavor was the epitome of Blue Dream.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 3, 2013)

that little piece on top looks like crack... 


i left a little bit for you shatter whores

i ran 2 ounces of flower separately got 4.5 on the return on both. Then i put both ounces in a tube and re-blaster that, and i got a gram. that is the bottom picture of the re-blasted stuff


----------



## Twitch (Jul 3, 2013)

not sure why that was odd


----------



## Twitch (Jul 3, 2013)

thats weird when i look at the post it has the pictures up really big


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 4, 2013)

loooks goooood now. i sees the gold.

sir dabs be killin it with that snow flake shit, nice!!!


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 4, 2013)

super mario avatar and some clear oil. 2 of my most fav things!!! very nice!!!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol..thanks VP.. 

Don't know if you noticed, but the avatar is a vapor dome.

Sick right?...haha
Edit: I don't own it, yet..

I did order the piece though,186$ individually signed by the artist.. I think he only made 100 of em, could be wrong on that # though.
Edit: I missed 100$ of that..lol.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 4, 2013)

oh that is bad ass


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 4, 2013)

oh wow I never noticed that. does he make other mario ones??? do you got a link?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol

Irony?..I'm dabbing some wax that looks identical to your avatar right...

NOW...haha

...and it is so flavorful, love that texture..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.grasscity.com/us_en/review/product/list/id/13470/category/1135/ 
Shhh don't tell anybody...haha

Edit: click on the blue super mario..it'll take you to the purchase page.


----------



## Mr.wilso (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey guys! So I've been dabbing for a while and recently tested out making my own. 
By far a very successful run


----------



## Twitch (Jul 5, 2013)

^^^ how are u purging it?


----------



## Twitch (Jul 5, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> http://www.grasscity.com/us_en/review/product/list/id/13470/category/1135/
> Shhh don't tell anybody...haha
> 
> Edit: click on the blue super mario..it'll take you to the purchase page.


son of a bitch they are sold out


----------



## Mr.wilso (Jul 5, 2013)

Blasting into heated pyrex, spread thin on parchment while on low heat, vacuum on a small hot plate then into the over at 120 for 5 mins and allowed to cool for about 15 mins.


----------



## DuffMann (Jul 5, 2013)

Some alien kush with some rockstar


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 5, 2013)

damn. 86$ was reasonable but 186 is retarded!!!

costs about 2$ to make and if you know what youre doing, takes 15 minutes! especially if youre making 100 at a time. probably took 1 day, and hes trying to make $18,000~ off one days work. yeah right.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Jul 5, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> damn. 86$ was reasonable but 186 is retarded!!!
> 
> costs about 2$ to make and if you know what youre doing, takes 15 minutes! especially if youre making 100 at a time. probably took 1 day, and hes trying to make $18,000~ off one days work. yeah right.


Exactly what I was thinking I could have a glass blower make that just bring them a picture they could do it for a fraction of the price. Anyways nice shatter and waxes guys Ill be sure to post pics when my trim is dried and blasted.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah sorry gentlemen, I was.really baked when I posted that and forgot 100$ of the total being 186$$

And...yeah its fucking stupid expensive, but only under 100 people in the world have one...haha.

Usually, I wouldn't make such a frivolous purchase, but, this piece was absolutely worth every penny.

Super Mario is iconic to our generation, when I whip this bad boy out in 20 years, I'm thinking it will have substantial value, both monetary and sentimental value.

My wife still don't know I ordered this high dollar dome...

Y'all may not hear from me for a while when she find out..haha


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 5, 2013)

haha you ordered it? thats awesome.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 5, 2013)

some recent work for the lovely thread. 
Purply Kushy


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 5, 2013)

looks very similar to what I got.... mines a little darker though. different strain..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 5, 2013)

Fuck it why not...

Some pyrex action Sour Candy BHO Oil.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 5, 2013)

View attachment 2726670View attachment 2726673View attachment 2726674critical kush qwiso


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Vacpurge. They look exactly alike . Grainy. Same thing . Mushy wax


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 5, 2013)

Lmao..
Some 73u bubble I got curing day #5
Smells so good, I'm very proud


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 5, 2013)

@Guzias & VP shit is funny as hell..haha, both look flavor-packed, great work.

Shit...nice work to everybody!!

Keep them shots coming, lets see your hash stash.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I need some shatter shards like that. Diversify my stash. 

Sirdabs. You got your own garden, or you use other peoples stuff?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 6, 2013)

Currently awaiting to start my garden Guzias, we live in a 4-plex at the moment, but we are closing on our house on the 26th. I've already got my lights and hood and ballast, need a few more items, but basically the moment we move...I'll be gardening.

Right now... A lot of peeps just give me their shit, for half the yield.

I tend to find rather cheap deals as well...as long as I keep making em oil , I'm golden...haha.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yup yups. This trade has helped me meet some amazing growers. This industry is really amazing . It feels nice to impress people who have been born into this I come from a very Christian, no drugs, no gangs background. I probably thought weed was a powder before i smoked it  

i think it's a passion many of us feel, but the more you study/ work with the plant. The more you want to grow it. Never could understand it until i did it. But, growing has its own highs and pleasures. Each attempt is more and more rewarding 

Will it be your first go at indoor? I joined this site to learn how to grow, use it up, sooo many smart peeps around here


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 6, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Vacpurge. They look exactly alike . Grainy. Same thing . Mushy wax


yeah I know, and yet you guys said you wouldnt smoke it?!?!?!?

yet when I take my diffuser out of my bong, and drip the reclaim into a dish, you guys love it and say it looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 6, 2013)

i said i wouldnt smoke the black stuff i said nothing of that stuff, that stuff looks gold in the bottom picture.

unless your pulling some fancy High Times lighting


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 6, 2013)

ok, we just had a bad photo




under some light things look way different., especially the sun light, sun light is the best :]


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 6, 2013)

lmfao you guys are crazy.

its all in the flash, its all the same stuff just no flash and flash. its all the same oil... sun light does look sweet too though.

heres todays so far... I got some bud from a friend whos uncle is the grower! its very fresh, sticky, and man does it ever STINK. very very nice kush.

14 grams bud. coffee grinder it. put in extractor then shook extractor to ensure its all loose and evenly packed. 3 cans of butane (too much, I know) and the yield before vacuum was 3.35 grams. 23.71% return. very very golden stuff, and fresh too... I have a feeling I got some blonde wax coming in the near future!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 6, 2013)

420 !!

lollll. 3 cans of tane... 

You got it. Easy cheesy


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 6, 2013)

after 2 cans it still a tad sticky. shoulda only done 2.5 but whats wrong with over rinsing, especially when were vac purging?? other than wasting 6$ worth of tane. 

it was one of those batches that the butane coming out wasnt dark and golden... it looked like I ran junk material. butane came out clear almost still. I knew why though, it wasnt because of the lack of thc.

and boy does this oil taste good. out of that 3.3 grams, I put about 3 in the chamber, and left .3 in my dish... mixing it around (whipping it) for 10 seconds every time I go into the room. its got a beautiful color, almost white. VERY tasty although its still a tad underpurged. I havnt smoked the stuff in the vac chamber yet. I am not too sure what to do with this:

maybe take a tiny chunk, test smoke it, ball up the rest and re vac it. 









heres the little chunk I left in the dish. bubbles is because its still severely underpurged, and in the process of purging. with flash and without flash to avoid any confusion, before and after whipping. yes it needs more time to purge.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 6, 2013)

testing aint worth it till its actually purged.. 

its gonna taste like butane..

ive done it many of times.. you get a crackly harsh bowl. nahhhh


andddd, i think you are extracting more plant waxes with more butane. 
do you plan on winterizing? 

if you dont plan on winterizing, i think you should use less butane..

i plan on blowing some reallyy nice trim soon. gonna not use so much butane with first rinse, and just make wax..

then gonna re rinse it and winterize it.

show the results when it takes place..

but these waxes hurt mang.. i love smoking all the absolute oils i have.. they just dont hurt!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 6, 2013)

vacpurge said:


>



if you winterized this, i guarantee you will get less of a light milky yellow color, but more of a deep clear red/orange/yellow color..


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 6, 2013)

i say that cuz you are always trying to get the best color! :]


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 6, 2013)

interesting theory on the extracting more waxes. I will buy more dishes, and run another half oz of very nice bud that I am getting later tonight. its even nicer bud, but not as fresh.

ill run 3 cans into 3 different dishes and see how they each compare as far as yield, potency, color, and harshness.

I am all out of everclear and have been too lazy to get more.. I will bump it up in my priority list and start winterizing more. I miss it!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 6, 2013)

that milky color is because air bubbles have been whipped into it.

stuff looks killer vacpurge cant wait to see it wax


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 6, 2013)

im not 100% sure if ill wax it.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 6, 2013)

iT will! 

press it all back into a ball. 

Melt the birch down @115 for an hour. Then raise to full vac. Lock off, and sleep  you'll have wax


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 6, 2013)

ok ok. ill put half of it in the chamber.

I showed the guy who sold me the bud... he was impressed. he wanted to show his uncle, and his uncle knows his shit lol.


----------



## BluJayz (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Twitch (Jul 12, 2013)

the black stuff... how was it made? purely out of curiosity


----------



## BluJayz (Jul 12, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> the black stuff... how was it made? purely out of curiosity


The first picture middle jar?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 12, 2013)

I loves some errls Jayz...






Are those Co2 extractions?

^ That's as close as I got in regard to viscosity.

Gotta be Co2 right?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 12, 2013)

Found one more, she was stretchy as...uhhh.. whatevs... Baked..

Gold taffy..


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Delicious color. Know the strain(s)?


----------



## Twitch (Jul 13, 2013)

any of the black stuff....


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jul 13, 2013)

looks like a piece of hot candy before its formed into something, amazing dude


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## 650baquet (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice! see you still using that oil pipe...kinda want one myself lately


----------



## 650baquet (Jul 15, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Found one more, she was stretchy as...uhhh.. whatevs... Baked..
> 
> Gold taffy..


this was only about 4-5 extractions into my BHO career. thought it looked so damn cool but i didn't feel it was fully purged at this point so i kept vacuuming for a bit.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 15, 2013)

the little ol pipe is sooo awesome.

i wish i had two, one for on the road, and one for at home

its the fastest oil smoking piece i've ever used.. 

health stone pipe! 

highly recommend to anyone


----------



## Twitch (Jul 15, 2013)

ok some explain something to be about the health stones.. do you light with a torch or lighter? and how do you not get the exhaust taste from the lighter or torch hitting it that way? is it the stone that takes that away?


----------



## Josh3235 (Jul 15, 2013)

I got this last night. It's Sweet Tooth "Honeycomb". View attachment 2737678I also have a GSC shatter. I got it like a week ago and it's my favorite. View attachment 2737683


----------



## 650baquet (Jul 15, 2013)

Josh3235 said:


> I got this last night. It's Sweet Tooth "Honeycomb". View attachment 2737678I also have a GSC shatter. I got it like a week ago and it's my favorite. View attachment 2737683


idk if i'm just really high but your hand looks funny haha
ok and my girlfriend agrees
is your hand really long or gigantic?


----------



## Kase (Jul 15, 2013)

I think your high enough for all of us 650, those containers are tiny weeny


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 15, 2013)

lollllll. the hand does look a bit funny. its too clean IMO. 






hhee

the health stones are awesomeee mang
I use my vector torch with my power 5 butane fuel.. 
i've done a comparison taste test ( no oils, just stone) with the bic lighter, i can taste the foulness... With the power 5 butane. i dont taste anything.. 
It doesnt take much to get the entire hit into your system..

simply place oil on stone
inhale, while carefully torching the concentrate.. (controlling the flame to oil contact helps for a good hit) 
a good torch is key with these things
i used to have a small torch, didnt do the job nearly as well as my vector torch.. 


straight from the site

Vapor Stones are 100% inert,meaning they produce absolutely no smoke or vapors of any kind.
Concentrates absorb into the Vapor Stone and Vaporize out of the Vapor Stone as soon as sufficient heat is applied.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 15, 2013)

jsut like everyone else doing dabs online, this guy smokes wayyy too much

bubt this is a pretty good idea of how great these things work

[video=youtube;2W0hwHg07bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W0hwHg07bY[/video]


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 15, 2013)

how do those things work to make it bubble the oil back up for a 2nd hoot, thats pretty cool. two for one.

im kidding. how many are going to realize it though??


----------



## Twitch (Jul 15, 2013)

really hmmm thats cool


----------



## Twitch (Jul 15, 2013)

the last bit of the romulan wax... i hate to see it go


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 15, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Delicious color. Know the strain(s)?


Whoa, missed this...

It was an Indica mutt run, predominately of DENSE, sticky ass Skywalker OG, And I remember adding some Ghost OG , because it was super triked out too, but airy and crispy in texture... Made an AWESOME gold spun gold look...

Errmerrgerrd, it was good.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 15, 2013)

i can not explain why this one batch came out like this...

this is the same stuff 


what had happened is i had pyrex dish with some fresh blasted stuff, and a magical fairy not my buddy, some how knock over the cup of shake into it. no biggy scrape it up repack tube(which actually wasnt packed it was loose) and blast. but i noticed, when i dumped it out, that the previous stuff just stuck together. so i took the clumps of bho and bud and got a thermos and did that song and dance, pour it thru 2 filters, pour filter stuff in the pyrex, boiled off and then did the exact same thing as i do every other time.

oh yea its like sap you can touch it pull it and it snaps weird

i am putting it back in the chamber with a little more heat and see what happeneds


----------



## Twitch (Jul 15, 2013)

what ever it smokes good, still a little harsh


----------



## Kase (Jul 16, 2013)

That's what counts in the end! I think it's a blast (pun intended harhar) playing around with extractions. Show us how it comes out Twitch.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 16, 2013)

well its not good enough and i am going to winterize it

i have the weird light light yellow stuff which was a gram and 2 grams of the regular looking stuff in my subzero freezer 
in separate containers
i am going to give the gram one 24 hours and the 2 gram one 36 to 48 in the freezer


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Twitch works with 2 gram runs ?  

thought Texas was big


----------



## 650baquet (Jul 16, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> what ever it smokes good, still a little harsh


A lot of my oils are in between shatter and wax and look a lot like the stuff in your slick-ball..opaque and yet still shiny...honestly as long as it's been in the vacuum for a decent amount of time and and little heat added, I feel pretty safe dabbing away and i don't care about the looks too much. I guess I just try not to dry my stuff out since that removes some of the lighter terpens.
Looks great though i'd def smoke that shit!


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 16, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i can not explain why this one batch came out like this...
> View attachment 2738268View attachment 2738269
> this is the same stuff
> View attachment 2738270View attachment 2738271
> ...



looks kinda gross... I dont think id smoke that stuff. maybe for edibles, but not touching my nail thats for sure!!!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 16, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Twitch works with 2 gram runs ?
> 
> thought Texas was big


lol the harvest comes down in 2 weeks then i will show you what a run looks like  and i dont ever do big winterized runs
i kept 1.5 un winterize so i have something to smoke one till the winterized stuff is done, this was just to get me by


----------



## Twitch (Jul 16, 2013)

650baquet said:


> A lot of my oils are in between shatter and wax and look a lot like the stuff in your slick-ball..opaque and yet still shiny...honestly as long as it's been in the vacuum for a decent amount of time and and little heat added, I feel pretty safe dabbing away and i don't care about the looks too much. I guess I just try not to dry my stuff out since that removes some of the lighter terpens.
> Looks great though i'd def smoke that shit!


the stuff in the slick ball was fine it turned out normal, a little more shattery then i like, the weird whitish stuff was the one that tripped me out, either way i winterized it.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 16, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> looks kinda gross... I dont think id smoke that stuff. maybe for edibles, but not touching my nail thats for sure!!!


lol, i said that about some black looking stuff


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 16, 2013)

Some QWISO made with stems only and 91% ISO


----------



## Twitch (Jul 17, 2013)

whats the other 9 percent, looks good tho


----------



## Twitch (Jul 17, 2013)

winterized the weird looking stuff 

before

after


looks like a corn flake, i pulled it off right as part of it started to wax


----------



## Twitch (Jul 17, 2013)

other batch of winterized stuff both are kick ass now


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 17, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> whats the other 9 percent, looks good tho


Thanks Twitch, it's 91% ISO and then 9% water. The water is the "inactive ingredient"


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 17, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> the stuff in the slick ball was fine it turned out normal, a little more shattery then i like, the weird whitish stuff was the one that tripped me out, either way i winterized it.


I have a question for ya bro..
This white substance you speak of? Is it off-white?, kind of like a real pale yellow?
Is the substance fluffy maybe jiggly? Kinda like jello?

This substance, if we are speaking of the same thing, is THC dominant extract in it's natural state.

Concentrates that extract naturally into a white fluffy oil is indicative of THC levels greater than 50%
Extracts naturally as &#8221; shatter&#8221; is usually indicative of CBN levels being greater than 50%
Extracts naturally chunky brown-ish &#8221; earwax&#8221; is indicative of Ruderalis or Hybrid, and has somewhat equal proportions of cannabinoids and bi-cannabinoids.

This info was sourced from Vlad from OG. 

I absolutely loved that write-up.
Edit: Just examined the pic, and yes indeed you had some HIGH-POWERED THC dominant extract, before winterizing..did it give you a&#8221; soaring&#8221; high?..kind of anxiety inducing?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 17, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> lollllll. the hand does look a bit funny. its too clean IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't
Know if this was already covered, but just wanted to add to this post, add I an a huge fan of the Healthstone myself..

The triple flame hand torches are recommended for this, and I agree with Guzias, do not ever use a wick style flame, it will eventually clog and ruin the stone.

I suggest starting by lighting the torch up high, and slowly bringing the flame towards the oil, as the flame gets closer to the oil it will melt into the stone for proper vaporization.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 17, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> I have a question for ya bro..
> This white substance you speak of? Is it off-white?, kind of like a real pale yellow?
> Is the substance fluffy maybe jiggly? Kinda like jello?
> 
> ...


it wasnt jiggly but it was a pale yellow for sure, and when i winterized there wasnt much fall out, it was good then its better now after i winterized 

thanks for the insight i was confused, i though it might be all plant wax at first


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 18, 2013)

well I did the dreaded 14 day thing in the chamber!! went to work for a week, decided not to come home, went to my parents for 4 or 5 more days. so 11 or 12 days in the chamber. I also forgot to turn the griddle off... 12 days @ 95F or so... my poor electricity bill 

this was did lose a lot of its original beautiful flavor that the second half of the chunk had. one half was shatter sap, other half I waxed.... shatter sap is the winner by far in every aspect. cheaper, quicker, tastier, easier to handle. what more could ya want?!

heres pics.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 18, 2013)

are those the same? good looking stuff man

i might eat that.. jk i would smoke that


----------



## BluJayz (Jul 18, 2013)

Take a guess, make it a wild one.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow looks cool but no clue ^^^

Here is a batch i made, the starin was blackberry rhino
It came out looking like corn flakes as well lol


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 18, 2013)

Texas(THC) said:


> Wow looks cool but no clue ^^^
> 
> Here is a batch i made, the starin was blackberry rhino
> It came out looking like corn flakes as well lol


 finally someones stuff that looks like mine!!!

mine looks nothing like twitch and guzias' oils

twitch, yes those are the same... well half and halfs. half shatter. then the half in the chamber was what I turned into the blondest, most golden wax ive ever made... but it tastes nothing like the shatter sappy stuff, it harder to work with, took forever, loses more weight, and cost me an extra 10-15$ in electricity. about five cons and only one pro to wax... it looks pretty. this will be the last wax batch out of me I think.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 18, 2013)

really that big of a difference on your electric bill? and i am starting to lean towards the saps aswell for personals, the wax is just easier to market where i am at


----------



## Twitch (Jul 18, 2013)

your stuff looks like this stuff i made

it looks like brown sugar, i was being a smart ass i would smoke the hell out of that stuff


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 18, 2013)

yeah it does look pretty similar. yours looks a bit tougher and denser... mine is so thin and fluffy and light it just crumbles under the slightest touch and turns to dust. 

seems to me after a few times with wax, even the guys want the normal oil back too!!

and yeah it bring the bill up a lot. its constantly cycling on and off. I noticed my last bill was 20-30$ higher than normal and only thing thats changed is the vac set up and griddle thats left on all day. may as well leave the 60" on.... either that or the girlfriend and her 2 fuckin loads of laundry every single night. wtf!??!?!?!


----------



## BluJayz (Jul 18, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> Take a guess, make it a wild one.
> 
> View attachment 2741412


It's Oil being purged. 

Its actually a very low grade material that was donated due to its grade.

It came out surprisingly strong, If you dabbed it and a more "premium" one you would notice little difference between the two.


----------



## Kase (Jul 18, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2741492
> 
> your stuff looks like this stuff i made
> 
> it looks like brown sugar, i was being a smart ass i would smoke the hell out of that stuff


Is it just the picture or is there a sheen to that??


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 18, 2013)

mine has it too.. there is a sheen.


----------



## Kase (Jul 18, 2013)

Hmm interesting...


----------



## Twitch (Jul 18, 2013)

yea, you ever seen really good coke? fish scale? it kinda has that shimmer lol


----------



## Kase (Jul 18, 2013)

definitely


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 18, 2013)

todays project... get rid of this damn pile of crystal I got on the table. 14-15g of crystal. 14g of small buds/bottom shake. 28g total. 2 dishes. 2 cans. surprisingly, even after shaking lots, the first can was more than enough to fully rinse it all... weird. 5.3g on the sheet. .6g in the dish. .6g on the second can. 6.5 return from 28g....not even 25% and I had that pumped with 50% pure kief. wtf wtf wtf?? last batch I ran was 14g of fresh bud. 2.5 cans, and 3.3 grams return... 23% from just BUD!!!

from starting material shots to the end... still in chamber until its shatter sappy nice stuff.











































-1 gram... 5.3 grams return:

































also. something I noticed when de muffining... holy shit no wonder my oil comes out 10% lighter!!!!! when all those bubbles broke (they might have been a little chilly at only 80f) they made small explosions shooting extremely thin bubble shells all over the chamber. total waste of oil.... watch carefully next time yours does when your oil is a little colder.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ahh ..

Someone say sap?
Blue dream






I





Oil..hehe..(see if anybody gets that)


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 19, 2013)

Full melt Hashish (hand pressed) same batch (curing)


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 19, 2013)

found these online... his collection. and he turned that green stuff, into the gold stuff in the vial with that activated carbon filter.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 19, 2013)

Love the first pic..has a pic of the OG HMK rigs, nice.
I bet the originals have some serious sentimental, and monetary value.

Also..the activated carbon filter..very nice indeed.

Always wondered about that.


----------



## BluJayz (Jul 20, 2013)

Some Saturday morning Oil, right before it gets polished in the freezer.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2013)

Got a quick question about the carbon filter. Does it reduce yield? Since they clean the air in grow rooms it seems to me that they would be non selective and attempt to filter everything. I've always wondered but never tried........every case I've tried to find online was a failure


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 20, 2013)

yes it reduces yield.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jul 21, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Got a quick question about the carbon filter. Does it reduce yield? Since they clean the air in grow rooms it seems to me that they would be non selective and attempt to filter everything. I've always wondered but never tried........every case I've tried to find online was a failure


Charcoal preferentially removes polar elements, but also soaks up good oil, so there are losses. We like a chromatography columns for lightening the colors better, as the chromatography beads don't soak up meds.


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 21, 2013)

I used charcoal... ONCE!!

turned my ISO mix from golden/greenish to completely clear... rinsed it through the charcoal twice if i remember right, I think it removed EVERYTHING including the thc. I dont think I even bothered to boil that one off afterwards. biggest oil fail of my life.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 21, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Charcoal preferentially removes polar elements, but also soaks up good oil, so there are losses. We like a chromatography columns for lightening the colors better, as the chromatography beads don't soak up meds.


Hey fade do you have a link to where you can find these beads?


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 21, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Activated-Carbon-Pellet-12lb-Activated-Charcoal-/320933226516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab91c6814


----------



## sfcc892007 (Jul 21, 2013)

Trainwreck shatter ran yesterday.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 21, 2013)

^^^ how was it purged


----------



## Twitch (Jul 21, 2013)

8 grams of reclaim that was also winterized.
when i filter the everclear out of my rig i left the jar with the everclear in the freezer in between cleanings. 

this stuff doesnt really have a flavor or at least nothing that sticks out it doesnt taste gross(reclaim makes me gag-i am an oil snob)its not sweet, but tastes good enough ill dab it and damn its potent well different more narcotic. normal reclaim doesn't taste that great so i usually use my reclaim for hash capsules. this stuff is kinda cool 

any of yall winterize your reclaim?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Gross.

Jk. I dont. 

I.reclaimed once.. made some tincture. Twas fun..


----------



## sfcc892007 (Jul 22, 2013)

Twitch, vac purged 5 hours temps kept under 112.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 22, 2013)

@Sfcc, nice work, love that color and texture.
@twitch, reclaim is packed fill of CBN, hence the sedative&#8221; narcotic&#8221; feeling you describe.

I saved claim for a long time, prolly had like an oz...stored in Iso.

Made some killer edibles, quit saving claim though...

For your exact same reason..
&#8221; oil snob&#8221;


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 22, 2013)

Found a cheap ass little oil dish, only a couple bucks.






I've wanted one them fancy dishes for the entirety of my oil dabbing experience..
But all the ones I've seen, at head shops and on line,are* way over-priced*

The ones at the head shops are ALWAYS a set consisting of the dish, some lavish dabber and beautiful dome, problem is they want a minimum of 2-300$ for these sets.
As&#8221; kewl&#8221; as they are; I can't bring myself to spend my hard earned money on such frivolous items (although beautiful, functional art work.)

I can't stand my concentrates in those plastic containers, and I'm sketched out on recent discoveries of silicone based products for storage as well, i.e. Slick-balls/mats.
I've always used parchment paper, but again recent articles that I've read state even&#8221; lab grade&#8221; and &#8221; solvent* resistant*&#8221; silicone will leach into your extract.

These products should of never been released, as we've known that silicone and butane heave extremely poor compatibility properties.
It's all about money and&#8221; profiteering&#8221;

So, I'm super happy to find a cheaper, more suitable storage device.
The dish with a bit of dehydrated shatter.
Looks like a corn flake..lots o' corn flakes as of late.







Now, I just need about 20 more of these guys..haha, I like to have at least 6-10 different strains/textures of oils.)


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 22, 2013)

An example of bullshit sold in dispensaries





^ This was given to me for free, at a local dispensary..
The product itself isn't horrible, dabs smooth and clean.. A bit on the weak side.

Here is what concerned me..
The budtender says&#8221; you can heat this from the bottom and pour it into whatever you want&#8221;

OMFG WHA? 
I politely informed her.
&#8221; please do not tell patients to heat this oil in this plastic container, you could get someone extremely sick&#8221;
Reply
I do it all the time, it's fine&#8221;

Oh dear...


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 22, 2013)

And an example of good oil from my favorite dispensary The TH
Those local to me know exactly where this from&#8221; BBKx Chem&#8221; Honeycomb flake.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 22, 2013)

Some Emerald Jack flake from the same dispensary..
3 dabs in a row, and amnesia is inevitable..haha






Every time I dab this before sleep, I do not remember passing out and usually a bit stoned upon awakening..





Stoned but not&#8221; groggy&#8221;
I was able to drop Ambien after discovering hash oil.

Even on 2x the highest mg available, I* still* had trouble falling asleep, this was in coalition with anti-anxiety meds.
I've cut the anxiety meds by 66% with ny hash oil also.
There is so much medicinal potential in hash-oil.

I am walking living proof that this shit works on a medicinal platform.


----------



## Kase (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow that stuff looks great sirdabs... that emerald flake and the honeycomb especially!! I can't believe that person told you to heat the plastic container up to get the oil, gross!!


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 22, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> The budtender says&#8221; you can heat this from the bottom and pour it into whatever you want&#8221;
> 
> OMFG WHA?
> I politely informed her.
> ...




But yeah...Nice man...Beautiful wax.

HIGH SDA! Hope your day is going super good my friend.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 22, 2013)

Big thanks to Kase and of course my homie..Mid!

Thanks for the comments, can't wait to start making my own oil again, I've had to take a blast break for a while.

Waiting for my garden, so I ain't gotta buy expensive flowers to blast.
About 3 months...and I'll be flooding this thread with pics..haha.
I'm in photo-taking frenzy today, prolly cause I'm used to blasting 3-5 times per week..
Jonesin to blast..
Pics will have to suffice for now..


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> OMFG WHA?
> I politely informed her.
> &#8221; please do not tell patients to heat this oil in this plastic container, you could get someone extremely sick&#8221;
> Reply
> ...



"i do it all the time, its coo" says the rapist..


----------



## Twitch (Jul 22, 2013)

^^^lmao...


----------



## Kase (Jul 22, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> "i do it all the time, its coo" says the rapist..


Hahaha  so true


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Big thanks to Kase and of course my homie..Mid!
> 
> Thanks for the comments, can't wait to start making my own oil again, I've had to take a blast break for a while.
> 
> ...



man, i feel ya on blasting.. when i am away from it, i miss it. 

butttttt, when im backed up, i almost get sick of it.. 

but then something amazing is produced, and im right back into it.. 

work work and workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. i like to play too :[

anddd, gahhh, good luck with the ladies! hope you have successful harvests. anddd yup, enjoy the best buds, blow the rest..

i just harvest about 3 zips of pk, initially, i wanted to save about an oz of nugs..

the nugs are pretty, and still curing.. but the more i think about it.. i barely smoke flowers.. sooo, me thinks i/ll xave about a quarter, blow the rest..

i love beeeing in charge of my ladies. i harvest early, i dry quick like, and store.. , i trim off the shit that dont matter, and i get the exact oil making material i want every-time with my flowers! 

its pretty sweet to perform the entire process. 

the high off something you produced has the extra added kick to the state of mind.. 

twictched knows waz ups


----------



## Kase (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree Guzias, being in charge from seedling/clone to harvest curing and blasting makes all the difference and it really does effect the high in the end knowing it was all YOU.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree with damn near every word you posted Guzias..hehe.

I even think the same on the flower part, I'll end up blasting everything..haha
But, I've got quite a few friends and family that love flowers, so I'm gonna be just fine..haha
Lil ole me... I'll be fine with the trims and popcorn.

* Edit: I know exactly what ya mean with the never-ending work that comes with this hobby/production..Love/hate relationship.*


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> * Edit: I know exactly what ya mean with the never-ending work that comes with this hobby/production..Love/hate relationship.*


yurp yurppp yurppp

in toooo deep.

you only agreee with nearly every word? or EVERY WORD!  


make sure you grow someeeeeeeeeee bomb buds mang, and drying buds for smoking rather, than bho should have close attention paid to...

dont know how much experience you gots, but obviously, growing needs to be done properly, but, the drying part can make or break a bud.. good luck! 

i wanna add some love here, been missing those awesome wax filled honey comb chunks... hehe, they just look soo purty.. nice pics peeps


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> man, i feel ya on blasting.. when i am away from it, i miss it.
> 
> butttttt, when im backed up, i almost get sick of it..
> 
> but then something amazing is produced,/.....



this is how i am with the ladies.. 

cant live with them, cant live without emmmmmmmmmmmMMMMM.. 

(not talking about plants this time)

i need me a woman [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!

but i dont..

this is why i have my other girls....

i need a toke, 3 more hours of this wokr nazufhdeiflernbvwrefkvc sf,jvbwrs


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 22, 2013)

It actually was EVERY word(s)
All the words

You get the idea..


----------



## Kase (Jul 22, 2013)

It's nice to have both kinds of ladies but if I had to pick, I'd pick my plants any day  thankfully my girl LOVES the smoke


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 24, 2013)

mmmmm, one of those earlyyyyyyyyy mornings. i like this.. i usually work into the butt crack of the morning (from night) 

but todayyyy was special. i been waiting to blow my nugs/trims. i accumulated about 240 grams.. all dried, and stored perfectly :]

dunno about the weight just yet, but this stuff was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo easy to muffin, god, ive missed good work. ive had decent work lately, but this is awesome, this is what i live for :]



prepped by smoking heavy amounts of oil to get my ass to bed early, along with a nice treat :]









let my nugs sit in a paper bag under the hps over night to get things a little more crispy.
got to the grindin, mmm, smelled soooooooooooooo good
contains:
Purple kush
Ron Burgundy Kush
Santa Cruz Blues
XJ-13
240 grams in






blast off!










got here pretty quick






ooo the muffin!!

[video=youtube;E4R3Jer8P0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4R3Jer8P0k&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]


wax!


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 24, 2013)

half lb eh!!! nice run. those are the jackpot for me 

you got a nice blasting set up. I like all your stuff there, from the grinding box to the butane can holder, you got some good thinking going on there guzias!! 

one you start thinking that waxing is strain dependant... something like this happens. mixing 4 kinds and it waxes fast... kinda coincidental with my one run I did with 7g kief and 7g bud... waxed in under 12 hours, whereas it usually takes me 3 or 4 days straight. really makes ya wonder.

I can tell you one thing though, I am absolutely loving this shatter chunks I got going... I can break off the most perfect hoot, drop it onto the hot nail (also got that almost perfected ) and insta stoned. no dabber. no dripping oil on my fuckin carpet from the dabber and unfinished/liquidized tokes, and no mess. I love it. was thinking of breaking my little 2 gram blob into about 30 or 40 small hoots to set me up for the next few days.... heat nail, grab a spec of oil, drop it down, done. no fumbling with the wax to barely get it on the dabber, then not being able to move the dabber around while holding it or the wax falls off... fuckk thatttt!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 24, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I love it. was thinking of breaking my little 2 gram blob into about 30 or 40 small hoots to set me up for the next few days.... heat nail, grab a spec of oil, drop it down, done. no fumbling with the wax to barely get it on the dabber, then not being able to move the dabber around while holding it or the wax falls off... fuckk thatttt!!


haha!! breaking down 2 grams for 40 hoots, funn day

hehe, ya, wax chunks are hard with a tool, thats why i just dunk them, or place on my fabulous health stone. 

(speaking of stone) i just realized, i can melt a good amount of oil into my stone, and take rips off it through out the day.. so now, it has become even more efficient! 
believe it or not, i have the same problems with my shatter chunks... 
my room is usually around 70F or lower.. so my shatter usually is like glass.. which means, chunks, all around.. soo. ya, same problems here! 

ive been able to wax up all MY strains individually.. this is the first time i ever mixed my stuff.. was a bit scared it would go wrong.. but it seems to be going very right :] 

i alwaysssssssssssssss leave other peoples stuff separated, unless its low quality, i blast it all together. 

but with me.. i dont have time to do 4 different blasts right now... and i dont like my shit getting old! 

andddd i loveeee my setup. its a fun office to walk into :] 
the butane can holder has surpassed my expectations with its awesome use. not only does it hold the can simply/perfectly, it also acts as a protective end/stand to my tube, i can flip my tube to the holder on the bottom, and my tube stands on a level surface just fine, making packing a breeze.. 

just wasting a shit ton of butane.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 28, 2013)

mmmmm

almost finished with this batch, xj-13 semi decent trim.. had a fair amount of stems and fan leaves i had to remove.. wasnt as sugar leafy as you'd expect straight from trimmers..








got another round of xj-13 small buds now. starting in da monrning, smooke onnn!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 28, 2013)

tadaaaa..

on to the little buds


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 29, 2013)

ok, last one for now, i swear..

next one gonna be some absolutely beautiful personal stuffs :]

xj-13

trim on left, small buds on right


----------



## Twitch (Jul 30, 2013)

nice!! i like the top pic good looking stuff


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 30, 2013)

yes those look killer. and stacking them makes them so much more cooler. thats some nice wax, and some nice pics guzias, well done once again!!!


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 30, 2013)

welll... last few times ive made BHO, I used my smaller extractor and was doing 50% kief runs. so far, ive used around 1oz of pure kief. ive saved those last few runs just in case.|

today I had about enough to fill the larger extractor. id say it was around 70 grams. 2.5 cans.

heres what i got.




















I then filled the large extractor with some previously ran bud... and this is what i got.... definitely missed a lot of that kief on the first go around!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 31, 2013)

i have have been doing a few small blast, playing with temps and what time in the waxing period to stop. some people have said once it has honeycombed you are cooking out the thc nothing actually backing this up just thought i would play around with the consistency 
the stuff in the green container and the little gold glob on the slick pad are ones that i played with the consistency. i pulled them out of the chamber when they where still shattery right before they waxed up, they actually waxed up on their own still good flavor easy to handle not sticky i can touch it with my fingers

now these 2 are the same stuff notice the green hue in the one on the slick pad, and the nice gold color of the one in the blue container. this is stuff from my trimmer it usually puts out green hash because it chops up the trim... but what is the green stuff? chlorophyll, what breaks down chlorophyll? light.... after i blasted into the pyrex dish and the oil became room temp, i placed it under my 4 bulb t5 that i use for clones for about 20 mins, comes out gold....


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 1, 2013)

tis the season














ok, this was some SF OG trim, fresh, didnt expect it, but turned it around, after the festy this weekend, i swear, ultra winterized personal


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Pictures don't really show. But I notice the green tint in my stuff a well. I bet if winterized, it would be dang golden. Buds usually give me a deeper color. Run some buds bud


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 1, 2013)

what a badass pipe I have got to get one


----------



## kermit2692 (Aug 11, 2013)

just would like an opinion on this stuff i dont make oil only bubble so i thought it was kind of weird that it seems to have a darker color and then lighter balls sticking to the outside of the larger pieces but maybe its normal to have small little dots of it idk..can anyone tell how it was made or if it looks like good quality...label says sour kush wax


----------



## Kase (Aug 12, 2013)

Kermit: do the melt/burn test. How does it smell also?


----------



## Twitch (Aug 12, 2013)

kermit2692 said:


> just would like an opinion on this stuff i dont make oil only bubble so i thought it was kind of weird that it seems to have a darker color and then lighter balls sticking to the outside of the larger pieces but maybe its normal to have small little dots of it idk..can anyone tell how it was made or if it looks like good quality...label says sour kush wax
> View attachment 2773045


it was made poorly or with poor material, the dark green color


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 12, 2013)

kermit2692 said:


> just would like an opinion on this stuff i dont make oil only bubble so i thought it was kind of weird that it seems to have a darker color and then lighter balls sticking to the outside of the larger pieces but maybe its normal to have small little dots of it idk..can anyone tell how it was made or if it looks like good quality...label says sour kush wax
> View attachment 2773045



thats bubble?? looks nice, dont know much about it. put it on a bowl of weed :]


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 12, 2013)

no thats BHO...


----------



## Twitch (Aug 12, 2013)

he said he normally makes bubble


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 12, 2013)

he didnt make that. sounds like he bought it... normally makes bubble but is wondering why this stuff is darker. a few commas woulda stopped all confusion haha. also says at the end of the post the label says sour kush wax.

it was made by blasting butane through bud, or trim maybe.

then tried out aka waxing via vacuum chamber probably. or maybe even just double boiler or some source of heat.. all the same in the end really. 

then clumped together it looks like, which causes it to kind of melt and blend together, hence half being syrupy and half being chunky.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 12, 2013)

ahh, bho, and i thought Ice wax had a chance..



Twitch. said:


> it was made poorly or with poor material, the dark green color





danggg mann. hating! this only by like 2 shades grayer, and 1 shades browner than your display avatar.. i like looking at the thinned out chunks, that have the lighter color. yeeeee







this isnt bad looking at all. i would hope it was nothing but sour kush input, and it just aged a bit.. 

does it have that sour taste? compare it to others? 

--------------------------------------------------------------

i just had some appalling shit. grape flavored budder.. no idea how it was made.. 

smelled funny, tasted funny. and didnt get me nearly as stoned as hoped.. 

tasted like a grape swisher.. but with side by side comparisons to a mixed batch.. the flavored shit just didnt do it..


P.S. i just noticed a strand of fiber on the container, shits totally contaminated, throw it away..


----------



## Twitch (Aug 12, 2013)

for real???? that stuff isnt anywhere close to the gold in that picture, i wasnt hating he wanted an honest opinion

it came from a dispensary how do you think they made it, you and i both know that we put out better stuff then most dispensaries


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 12, 2013)

im also considering he took his picture in a bad lit environment, while you paid a professional to take yours.. 
ya


----------



## Twitch (Aug 12, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> im also considering he took his picture in a bad lit environment, while you paid a professional to take yours..
> ya


yep same dude that takes pics for playboy


----------



## Twitch (Aug 12, 2013)

professional quality from an out-dated black berry


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> yep same dude that takes pics for playboy



youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu wish he did

ok, i see







VS


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 12, 2013)

VS


----------



## doubletake (Aug 12, 2013)

^^^ haha the chese block ha 
well obviously his stuff isn't as good as twitches pic ha but still looks like some good wax, 
Probley made with some good sugar trim or something.


----------



## kermit2692 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks guys just wondering, I didn't really like the look of how it seemed to have different hues and shapes at different spots but I can't complain about the taste or smell at all...ya it came from a dispensary but I live far far from one so I was trying to see if we got all the shit they couldn't sell out in Cali lol..just all the stuff you guys make looks so much better but again seems good quality from smoking it just wondered if more could be determined from looks alone but ya not knock you out type shit that's for sure. my bad I can sometimes be guilty of the old wall of text ill try to remember to throw in more commas lol


----------



## kermit2692 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol lol glad to see my picture sparked such entertainment


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 14, 2013)

This is my third and fourth runs. Left is og kush and right is sour diesel.View attachment 2776308


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 14, 2013)

Some oil I made yesterday with ISO 99%


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 14, 2013)

The pan of goods, I'll probably heat it up tomorrow to make it easier to scrape.

View attachment 2776736View attachment 2776737View attachment 2776738View attachment 2776739


----------



## doubletake (Aug 15, 2013)

openhorizon said:


> This is my third and fourth runs. Left is og kush and right is sour diesel.View attachment 2776308


Looks really good man, omg is that sour d blond I love that when it comes out like that, put some completly done pics up if you can.


----------



## MircalGrow (Aug 15, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> Thanks Twitch, it's 91% ISO and then 9% water. The water is the "inactive ingredient"


War in a in 2 weeks I will be chopping, so If i am going to do a run of qucikwash with ISO 91% my (first time.) I have read very little about the process is there a link yall guys can hook me up with or give me a step by step with items that make it easier.

1.Dry trim frozen, fresh is ready to go?
2.mason jar
3.Iso
4. mix equal part of Iso and Leaf, popcorn ground up nice and neat
5. Filter out the shake, while pouring into a Pyrex bowl
6.This is were I am lost I think? Let dry or do I want to cook off the remaining water at a very low temp to keep from degrading Trichs? And then allow to cure? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am ready for my first harvest, and to get to experiment some. SUPER PUMPED  even though I may kinda fuck something up, but its all in the name of science! Lol


----------



## MircalGrow (Aug 15, 2013)

ANd no shiznit I can even use stems hu? Awesome as I don't want to waste anything. : )


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 15, 2013)

MircalGrow said:


> ANd no shiznit I can even use stems hu? Awesome as I don't want to waste anything. : )


Yup you can and it actually comes out pretty decent. I have probably almost two Oz of Stems I'll be making into oil soon. You don't have to split the material (nug, shake, stem) but I do just to see what I get from each.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 15, 2013)

MircalGrow said:


> War in a in 2 weeks I will be chopping, so If i am going to do a run of qucikwash with ISO 91% my (first time.) I have read very little about the process is there a link yall guys can hook me up with or give me a step by step with items that make it easier.
> 
> 1.Dry trim frozen, fresh is ready to go?
> 2.mason jar
> ...


Yeah man of course I can help ya. l i'm at work but when i'm home I'll post you links and such.I would try to explain the steps but It's kinda hard with a phone lol.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 15, 2013)

jack herer, the tribute strain after his death
puts out like a fat chick on prom, in the grow room and in the blast room 


i have been playing around with the purge time and i am not letting it get crumbly wax, but it still has the wax consistency, its not sap or shatter and its not under purged
its perfect in my book... besides winterizing... i think this is what we have been looking for as far as not boiling off the thc but making sure all the butane is purged out completely 

40 grams off trim


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 15, 2013)

I JUST ran some xj-13. And it was all primo trim. Looks EXACTLY the same. 

I like how you got the nice glob purge. While at work. Mine ran, and waxed up on me before I could refold my glob.. 

Muffin
Melt down at 120f. Purged @ 29.5 hg. 
Every 2 hours or so , I folded my oil back into ball..and re purged at 120 

Did that about 4 times last night

Before work today. I.bumped up heat to about 133f. 9.hours later..wax!

Now, the beautiful stats.. 

358 sugar in
51 wax out. 

Mmmmm. Something like 14.2%!!! Only 9 Cans in..

okayy okayy. not exactly the same color.the shatter before wax looked pretty damn near that orange yellow color though..


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 15, 2013)

im gonna try and make this a bit nicer..


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 15, 2013)

MircalGrow said:


> War in a in 2 weeks I will be chopping, so If i am going to do a run of qucikwash with ISO 91% my (first time.) I have read very little about the process is there a link yall guys can hook me up with or give me a step by step with items that make it easier.
> 
> 1.Dry trim frozen, fresh is ready to go?
> 2.mason jar
> ...


Ok now that I am home. So you basically want your material and your ISO to be as cold as possible, to do so you just put them into the freezer for 24-48 hours, the longer the better. You want the material in a mason in jar while it is in the freezer. After the freezer stage, you fill the mason jar with ISO until it is roughly an inch above the material. I very gently agitate the mixture for 20-30 seconds, the shorter the time the cleaner the product, the longer the time, the more green matter you will strip. You then want to pour the mixture into a screen, one for pasta or tea for example so the ISO drains quickly away from the material. You then afterwards take the liquid and pour it threw a coffee filter which will then drip into your Pyrex dish. The drying process is rather easy, you just let it air dry. You can place a fan near by to speed up the process. You CAN apply heat to speed up the process, I do NOT. I only use the fan to let it air dry. Once the ISO is gone, I then place it in a pan of boiled water for 30-60 mins depending on how much I made. Some say you do not need to heat it at all, but I do just in case. Some really good links are these two : 

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/qwiso/
https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html

If you have more questions just let me know!


----------



## Twitch (Aug 15, 2013)

that is a single blast too.. i did not re blast, i still have material that is coated will the oil and is sticky sitting in the freezer
i am going out of town and cant finish blasting is all till next week


----------



## Twitch (Aug 15, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> I JUST ran some xj-13. And it was all primo trim. Looks EXACTLY the same.
> 
> I like how you got the nice glob purge. While at work. Mine ran, and waxed up on me before I could refold my glob..
> 
> ...


that is a good color for trim pro trim

for real props its hard to not get green hue with the trim pro trim its has been mutilated


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 15, 2013)

it was from _primo_ trim, aka, sugar leaf right from the trimmers..

no trim pro was used.. i do notice when i grind herb with moisture content that is too high.. i get a greener hue.. i think its best to grind material thats pretty damn dry. (fresh, and dry) yeeeeee

trim from trimmers is pretty sweet.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 16, 2013)

A few close ups, I'll try to get better at taking pictures


----------



## Twitch (Aug 16, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> it was from _primo_ trim, aka, sugar leaf right from the trimmers..
> 
> no trim pro was used.. i do notice when i grind herb with moisture content that is too high.. i get a greener hue.. i think its best to grind material thats pretty damn dry. (fresh, and dry) yeeeeee
> 
> trim from trimmers is pretty sweet.


haha my high ass mis-reading again


----------



## doubletake (Aug 16, 2013)

I've got some trim that's slightly wet like just not crisp yet
what do you guys think just wait another day and blast it so it's completly dry or so you think
i can get freezing and blasting today?


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 16, 2013)

It's saypor you're material in a paper bag. Put that paper bag in a place with great ventilation. Try and get all that moisture out.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## sfcc892007 (Aug 16, 2013)

Some well cured starting material. No strong smell but very smooth.


----------



## BluJayz (Aug 18, 2013)

Three washes in order Sour G X Critical Kush. 


All three smell and taste like the flower!


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 18, 2013)

holy shit how big of washes?? looks like a lot of work just for 4 dabs each on that first and 2nd blade


----------



## BluJayz (Aug 19, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> holy shit how big of washes?? looks like a lot of work just for 4 dabs each on that first and 2nd blade


Allot of work? lol Its equal difficulty to making baked macaroni and cheese. 

10 grams gave 2 grams between the 3 washes. .25 & .85 & .95.

I wanted to try some other methods. It was 30s, 3m, 30m. 

It has not been polished.


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 19, 2013)

2 grams is a pretty solid return.

thats an ISO wash??

3 seperate tiny runs like that... when I do everclear runs its kind a lot of fuckin around, I dont do them often and am not very set up to do it... but BHO. I can turn bud into oil in like 3 minutes.


----------



## MircalGrow (Aug 19, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> Ok now that I am home. So you basically want your material and your ISO to be as cold as possible, to do so you just put them into the freezer for 24-48 hours, the longer the better. You want the material in a mason in jar while it is in the freezer. After the freezer stage, you fill the mason jar with ISO until it is roughly an inch above the material. I very gently agitate the mixture for 20-30 seconds, the shorter the time the cleaner the product, the longer the time, the more green matter you will strip. You then want to pour the mixture into a screen, one for pasta or tea for example so the ISO drains quickly away from the material. You then afterwards take the liquid and pour it threw a coffee filter which will then drip into your Pyrex dish. The drying process is rather easy, you just let it air dry. You can place a fan near by to speed up the process. You CAN apply heat to speed up the process, I do NOT. I only use the fan to let it air dry. Once the ISO is gone, I then place it in a pan of boiled water for 30-60 mins depending on how much I made. Some say you do not need to heat it at all, but I do just in case. Some really good links are these two :
> 
> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/qwiso/
> https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html
> ...


Thanks buddy! Sounds easy enough, I don't think I will waste anything at this point any way. My not be the best ever, but practice makes perfect right? Lol


----------



## BluJayz (Aug 19, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> 2 grams is a pretty solid return.
> 
> thats an ISO wash??
> 
> 3 seperate tiny runs like that... when I do everclear runs its kind a lot of fuckin around, I dont do them often and am not very set up to do it... but BHO. I can turn bud into oil in like 3 minutes.


Yes 99%; air dried. I usually cook larger runs but for smaller ones, letting it dry in 110f outdoor temperature works well. 

You just got to get used to your method and then its just as fast.


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 20, 2013)

oh man did I ever find some nice blonde bubble hash tonight!!! check this shit out, it melts:


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 20, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> oh man did I ever find some nice blonde bubble hash tonight!!! check this shit out, it melts:


That's damn straight vac purge. making my mouth water


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 20, 2013)

Having fun with my new cooktopbefore and after pix


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks good open, what method did you use to extract?


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 21, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> Looks good open, what method did you use to extract?


Thanks War......

Butane, heat, vacpurge, heat, vacpurge, heat


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 21, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> oh man did I ever find some nice blonde bubble hash tonight!!! check this shit out, it melts:




dang. hey, so is the inside all moist? why does the outside have a harder darker looking shell? 

justdont want you getting mold again 

looks trichy though, niceeeeeeeeeeee

--------------------------

anddd here be my prettiest whip job i eva done :]

here is the left overs in a pyrex after a double winterized bho nug run. (5x power)(190 everclear)

the main part is in the vac,

i let the pyrex sit out on a 90-100F surface for 24 hrs, whipped.. 

i then placed pyrex in pot of boiling water, whipped till i got this nice foggy glob.

took off heat, continued whipping, 

boom, this

ive been wanting to make transparent thick globs of what i wanna call shatter comb..

i thought taking out allll, ALL the waxes would give me that. !!! 

meh, did not.. maybe i can get something prettier out of the vac.

more to cummm!


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> dang. hey, so is the inside all moist? why does the outside have a harder darker looking shell?
> 
> justdont want you getting mold again
> 
> looks trichy though, niceeeeeeeeeeee


no its not moist, sticky as fuck though!!! ill get some melt shots later.

the outsides shell is supposed to be there, its like a very thin, dried out protecting shell made via hands that is air tight and keeps the inside looking delicious... but not "moist" or wet. I think frenchy or someone explained it like that one day. like golden moroccan hash ball type stuff. its absolutely delicious... turning me into a hash guy. it melts and smokes beautifully on the nail. once heated, it basically turns to golden honey oil. I paid 15$ a gram. (11g for 150) they said they got two 1oz pucks from 3 full freezer bags of very nice sugar leaves off buds only. and yes its very tricy... I dont know what to do with it, its too beautiful!!! when cut, its blonde... but it melts back into itself and darkens to a redder color.. could possibly be tiny amounts of moisture leaving, but it sure doesnt sizzle on the nail, and has no problems smoking. 

and just to clarify... I never got mold ya fucker. I dont know what the hell that one spec you guys seen was, but it was under 1 sq mm and I tore that whole puck of hash up looking for more, tiny chunk by chunk and didnt find another single spec of that white "mold" looking stuff. it was probably a white fuzz off my clothes or something, cuz the guys other 20 some odd pucks didnt mold, nor have they ever in the past x years hes been doing it. theyre all made the same way, just with diff trim I believe... he acts like these pucks of golden full melt hash are nothing, kinda laughed at me when my eyes popped out of my head when I seen it.. I have a feeling hes still keeping the better stuff at home for himself!!


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 21, 2013)

My newest of ISO I made. Happy with how it came out. Strain is g15, came out as an amber glass/shatter. Shit flew when trying to gather with a razor.

View attachment 2786270View attachment 2786271View attachment 2786272View attachment 2786273View attachment 2786274View attachment 2786275View attachment 2786276


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> dang. hey, so is the inside all moist? why does the outside have a harder darker looking shell?
> 
> justdont want you getting mold again
> 
> ...



Nice looking dab Guz


----------



## doubletake (Aug 21, 2013)

^^^^^nice ass shatter comb wish I had some of that.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 21, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> mmmmm
> 
> almost finished with this batch, xj-13 semi decent trim.. had a fair amount of stems and fan leaves i had to remove.. wasnt as sugar leafy as you'd expect straight from trimmers..
> 
> ...


HEy guzias have you ever folded your stuff back up when it's just getting the holes before it waxes, like mabey a hour before the first pic and it just fucked it up like it didn't just start waxing right up again?
it happened to me the other day and seemed like I had forever goo I said fuck it after two more hours of purging.(after I folded it up)


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 23, 2013)

actuallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. yes, i prefer to fold back up righttttt before it really starts drying out waxing up. 
when the oil gets grainy, and starts to retain its cave like bubbles, thats where i throw in my last fold, and vac it out from there on.. 

i also prefer to do this when using low loww lowwww heat. i have done it like you, but with temps near 120-130F. and it seems to be the foggy goo for life.

i dont usually whip, but i have succesfully done it, and well. i guess i'll do a side by side exact eight dab of the whipped, and the vac purged, and see how this goes, but point is, I fold my material into a glob pretty often, melt down to my desired heat, THEN vac. (just my style)

ok test dab, then pics :]







nearly finished, just flipped, purged, then boom!


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;wGgKGP3BBQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGgKGP3BBQQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata[/video]smoke report. 

i believe i could taste more flavor with the vac purged oil. both got me extremely stoneddeeeddededdddeeeee

.05 each one

soo. for now, im gonna say, whipped loses terpenes. other than that that. me needs more testing. i'll try and follow up.


----------



## Skyrim (Aug 25, 2013)

Sage N Sour


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 25, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> oh man did I ever find some nice blonde bubble hash tonight!!! check this shit out, it melts:



heres the melt shots of the golden hash from above, whats with the cloudy bubbles that come from it?


----------



## Twitch (Aug 25, 2013)

*golf clap* nice nice......


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 26, 2013)

thank you. im really impressed by this hash.

I texted the guy back... I *gotta *get the other half (13g) of that puck hes got! gonna cost another 150$ or so but well worth it its on its way after work!! fuck yeahhh

ill get better melt shots too with a clean bowl that will look like a professional took them.. I hope.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 30, 2013)

this beast has been a week long journey of hell.

sprayed about 800+ grams(trim), butane

returned about 130 grams

tried to get my wax.. only ended up with a gooey like ugly colored slab..

never got my consistency.. ( after a couple days, and temps reaching 120F in my chamber)

sooo, fearing i may have the goo for life.
i dissolved in some everclear, winterized..

omggg, sooo much wax separation!

it felt like it filtered out so much, i redissolved the wax filtration in more everclear, then winterized that as well. (that batch is next to work on)

so, i feel like i removed an incredible amount of shit. yey!

but i bet i killed a billion terps along the way..

well, ive still been learning. but i was able to get this consistency with many o many folds, along with pushing temps no higher than 105F 

Mrs. Brown


----------



## Twitch (Aug 30, 2013)

how much was filtered out? weight


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 30, 2013)

i cant get an exact weight, because i let it drip dry onto some carboard. the waxes and what not really seep out at room temp . tis why its vital to keep it all cold while filtering.. ( you knew that) 

but i did snap a pic, this is the 2nd filtration, ya. fucking narlyyyyyyy. the first one was hugeee


----------



## BluJayz (Aug 30, 2013)

Our first ever attempt at ISO with trimmings. Also decided to not filter more than 110micron so its a little foggy but still full melt.

3oz of dried trim/tiny buds; The Strain was Chem Dawg.

First wash: 3.5g



Second wash 3.0g


Third wash: unknown 
(Photo pending)

There is little reminiscence of the chem dawg taste but the high's are what was expected. Batch one delivers the "blinds check" needed in the morning and the second puts your shoulders back ready for nighttime. There are plans to polish them further.


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 30, 2013)

I bunched my filter up and put it in the extractor to prevent weed blowback, and the filter came out clean. the butane washes it perfectly... take those plant waxes out though. I didnt use a plant wax filter. that shit looks weird as fuck... what happened haha? shitty start material?


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 30, 2013)

14g fresh bud. 2 cans ronson butane. hehehe








2.5g return.

very blonde/white





















winterizing. love it:


----------



## 650baquet (Aug 30, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> 14g fresh bud. 2 cans ronson butane. hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 31, 2013)

So I ordered 6 cans of Colibri Premium butane in preparation of doing a BHO run. I think I'll end up using 10g of bud and probably a can/can and a half of butane. I plan on doing it the long soak method for a nice hour and forty five minutes. My question is about winterizing it though. Should I do that directly after the spray and filter? Or do I do it after the purge? Also how much everclear/99% ISO do I add? And correct me if I am wrong but the process is, add the EC/99% and then place it in the freezer for 24/48 hours, pour threw a coffee filter then purge again?


----------



## Fadedawg (Sep 1, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> So I ordered 6 cans of Colibri Premium butane in preparation of doing a BHO run. I think I'll end up using 10g of bud and probably a can/can and a half of butane. I plan on doing it the long soak method for a nice hour and forty five minutes. My question is about winterizing it though. Should I do that directly after the spray and filter? Or do I do it after the purge? Also how much everclear/99% ISO do I add? And correct me if I am wrong but the process is, add the EC/99% and then place it in the freezer for 24/48 hours, pour threw a coffee filter then purge again?


I add the ethanol after the butane is visably gone, but you don't have to wait. The residual butane will leave with the alcohol purge. We use 48 hours for a winterizing soak.


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 1, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> So I ordered 6 cans of Colibri Premium butane in preparation of doing a BHO run. I think I'll end up using 10g of bud and probably a can/can and a half of butane. I plan on doing it the long soak method for a nice hour and forty five minutes. My question is about winterizing it though. Should I do that directly after the spray and filter? Or do I do it after the purge? Also how much everclear/99% ISO do I add? And correct me if I am wrong but the process is, add the EC/99% and then place it in the freezer for 24/48 hours, pour threw a coffee filter then purge again?


first of all, I would buy 2 brand new, clean, same size pyrex dishes from wal mart for like 15$. and clean a nice spot in your freezer or maybe set up a dripping device if youre running larger amounts.

as seen in the dish above, I evap all the butane off, outdoors, then scrape it up, weigh it, and drip it into my small pyrex cup.. I also get the dish warm with a quick blast of my torch, then pour everclear (careful as this shits flammable) into the warm dish, and it helps dissolve the oil into the everclear a bit faster, you can stir it too to help. takes about 5 minutes.

or like fadedawg said, you can mix the everclear while there is still liquid butane remaining, but ive never done that so dont know the proper technique so wont comment.

either way works though and your winterized stuff will be awesome. 

as far as the amount, I usually do 10x the size of your oil glob... start small and add more if needed. I poured too much in my dish the other day and figured it was too much... really should have poured some back but got excited and threw the oil in right away so it was too late  not sure what the negatives to this would be though. you want it to be the consistency of alcohol still... if your oil is making it thicken in the pyrex, add another liquid ounce of everclear.

let it freeze for 48 hours. im not sure if 24 is any different than 48.

clear a nice spot in your freezer. set your second pyrex dish up in the freezer, and either set a filter into it, OR hang a filter off the freezer rack with some tie wire, or build something fancy if you want. you want to try to keep the mix COLD while dripping, so try to do it IN the freezer. pour it, and forget it. try not to go over the half way mark in the filter, and do not shake it or agitate it to get more juice through. do not squeeze it when youre done. when the filter is dry, stuff it into your butane extraction tube to prevent weed crumb blow back, and the butane also rinses that everclear oil that stays in it.

to evap it, however you normally do, either in a pyrex dish or a stainless steel bowl, set it on a griddle OUTSIDE on very low heat, and place a fan on it for a few hours.

scrape it up, drip it onto parchment paper, throw it in the vac chamber for 12 hours, and youve got yourself the nicest, smoothest chunk of amber glass ever. youll love it and be addicted, I cant even smoke non winterized oil anymore, its so fuckin harsh!!!! ive spoiled myself with this winterizing stuff. only problem is a half oz gave me 2.5g of butane oil... and like 2.2 or 2g of winterized oil... ouch!!! worth it though, you only got 1 set of lungs and those plant waxes DAMAGE the lungs. youll understand after you winterize.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2013)

1 table spoon of everclear per gram of oil usually is what i have read


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 1, 2013)

hmm. so thats roughly a 3:1 ratio or so? seems a little low. I think 10:1 might be too high though... tough to say for sure.

what does using too much alcohol really do though, since were evapping 99.9% of it anyways??


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2013)

that is what i have read and i have done it with no problems with it dissolving completely

not trying to argue just stating my experiences


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 1, 2013)

That's bout my ratio as well (3/1)


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 1, 2013)

hmm. interesting. I will try that much next time. ive noticed my bottles of everclear dont last long, maybe thats why. I know it would dissolve completely at 3:1... but would it still be thin at 3:1? ive read you want it to be alcohol consistency after the oil is dissolved... and from personal experience. pouring a thick sludge into the filter doesnt work very well haha.


----------



## 650baquet (Sep 1, 2013)

Been smokin bud for a while now....must...make...more...oil....cough cough hack hack
Prolly tomorrow make some tasty Trainwreck oil. I have over an oz of dime size nugs that will be used


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 2, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> jsut like everyone else doing dabs online, this guy smokes wayyy too much
> 
> bubt this is a pretty good idea of how great these things work
> 
> [video=youtube;2W0hwHg07bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W0hwHg07bY[/video]


Does anyone know what hes smoking out of?


----------



## Kase (Sep 2, 2013)

That is a health stone bowl.


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 2, 2013)

yeahh 3:1 dont work to dissolve my oil haha. even after a few hours it didnt dissolve it. I think I ended up closer to a 5:1 ratio. I got pics, but too lazy to post.


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 2, 2013)

Kase said:


> That is a health stone bowl.


Thanks, i may try one , if i ever wanna be unconscious.


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 2, 2013)

it still boggles my mind how the oil grows back out and he gets a second hit... I gotta get me one of those things. smoking oil is getting expensive!!!

(I am kidding ya fuckin idiot!!!!)


----------



## Kase (Sep 2, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Thanks, i may try one , if i ever wanna be unconscious.



Ya can get pipe versions


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 3, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> it still boggles my mind how the oil grows back out and he gets a second hit... I gotta get me one of those things. smoking oil is getting expensive!!!
> 
> (I am kidding ya fuckin idiot!!!!)



are you fucking kidding me, haha!! i hope this is a joke..
but then again, you are the video king that would upload GigaByte+ videos for one simple video 

Sun Power! shatter combage  
XJ-13 (again)






my beautiful health stone


----------



## Kase (Sep 3, 2013)

Gorgeous Guzias!! How abouts did ya get the shatter comb? Your usual method??


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> are you fucking kidding me, haha!! i hope this is a joke..
> but then again, you are the video king that would upload GigaByte+ videos for one simple video


lol still upset over that video eh.

first of all, its not my fault I can afford HD cams and lightning fast internet and you guys are stuck in the stone age haha. get with the times!

and second, you better get your eyes checked... especially since you even quoted it.. wow. "its better to be thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt" kinda comes to mind in this one LOL. someone will eventually point and obvious and then youll feel realllll smart hahaha. 

nice lookin stuff though... shatter comb?? thats cool. my wax is usually far from shatter.


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 3, 2013)

ok, is your mind boggled by the the oil/wax being vaped on the bowl, then it GROWS back out, and he takes his 2nd hit? 

.... ????????????????????????????????????

magical eh?


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 3, 2013)

and the shatter comb heehee, is a well worked, low heat oil.. bubbles. (usual)

seriously, who is missing something here vacpurge? ive re re re rereerer checked. that video doesnt boggle me..


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 3, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> seriously, who is missing something here vacpurge? ive re re re rereerer checked. that video doesnt boggle me..


my god guzias... just stop lol.. I am embarrassed for you.

time will tell... and by time, I mean another, more intelligent, RIU member 

haha just busting your ass. but seriously... youre fuckin blind lol.. and im starting to think blonde too..


----------



## Kase (Sep 3, 2013)

This is better than tv


----------



## Twitch (Sep 3, 2013)

romulan wax


----------



## kermit2692 (Sep 4, 2013)

dude serious though are you messing with him  or do you really think he got two hits and dont realize it was played backwards and re played  because thats whats happening lol


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 4, 2013)

I cant believe the stupidity in this thread right now lol... or am I the one being trolled by you 2 now?!







ill give it more time. maybe you guys will figure out by the time I get off work...... fadedawg, help them lol!!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 4, 2013)

Uhhh? Soo what's goin on here guys? I'm confused


----------



## SaybianTv (Sep 4, 2013)

There I made a picture, is the thread back on track?


----------



## Twitch (Sep 4, 2013)

sarcasm can be hard to convey over the internet..... 


*froghorn leghorn's voice* it was a joke son, ya see boy VP was just being smart ass.....


----------



## Kase (Sep 4, 2013)

Ya didn't stutter enough for foghorn leghorn


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 4, 2013)

seriously?!?!!? 4 more members and still no one can see the white writing... *holy fuck*, now my mind is REALLY boggled and this time im not joking... wow you guys. that was painful. especially after being quoted.... and especially since that was basically my exact same response to the last time that video was posted.. white writing and all. 

I seriously feel like youre all fucking with me now.

this was a pic I made yesterday and didnt post.... it should include all of your names!!!!! you guys are fucked haha.


----------



## Kase (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol vac, I'm on my kindle. I had to hella mess with my settings to see it without zooming in looking for something. Don't worry I didn't think you were drinking the lsd kool-aid


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 4, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> haha just busting your ass. but seriously... youre fuckin blind lol.. and im starting to think blonde too..


Ah. You know. I am actually blind as fuck .can't see 5 inches past my face with out glasses :/ 

Screw your tricks VP!!! 

Damn. Finallyyyyyyy.


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice print screen shot king gigabyte


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 4, 2013)

lmfao. being blind is no excuse for you lol, you quoted the damn thing!!!!!!!!!

but for everyone else, they get to claim not wearing their glasses hahahahahaah. too funny.

ps, heres your gigabyte video... 45 mins of 720p goodness. its exciting stuff so watch out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn2tRQt4MgE (also, look at all the other videos named gopro1285... haha thats funny. my gopros 1285th file


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 4, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Ah. You know. I am actually blind as fuck .can't see 5 inches past my face with out glasses :/
> 
> Screw your tricks VP!!!
> 
> Damn. Finallyyyyyyy.


Sorry bro, mine are getting bad too,


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 4, 2013)

ok, i guesss i did quote it, but i never pay attention to the text box, just the comment box.. 

i got jacked up eyes, believe me!!!! 
look at the magnification on the lens to the screen


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 4, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> haha thats funny. my gopros 1285th file


you are seeing shit on a different level,  

i cant see how you see how this is the 1285th file, fackckckcdaivnln

stop being so confusing vp!

hey vp, ive been thinking about spraying my bho into water, then just worry about removing the water, any thoughts?


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 4, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> you are seeing shit on a different level,
> 
> i cant see how you see how this is the 1285th file, fackckckcdaivnln
> 
> ...


lol I like your glasses pic, thats hilarious.

you cant see how video name (aka file name) "gopro1285" would be considered my 1285th file??... hmmm.

any thoughts??? yeah, I think you watched my other youtube videos and are trying to stir up another 2 pages of mass confusion lmao. 

little extra time and BS removing the water... but its the vac chamber doing all the work to remove the water,not us, so fuck it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07zXsaiAe14

that was just a one time thing... it was a 2nd rinse (not bad return for a 2nd rinse eh) also very nice color.. I dont know if there were any pros or cons to that. it was almost 6 months ago and I only did it once to experiment..... look at it this way, I only did it once, so it couldnt have been that amazing.

also, the cold butane turned the water to ice... I wonder if the results would be different if the starting water was very very hot, and wasnt able to freeze due to the butane.. hmmm.


----------



## Kase (Sep 4, 2013)

Yup my friends that blow into water do it very hot.


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 4, 2013)

and whats the advantage of blowing directly into water?


----------



## Twitch (Sep 5, 2013)

Romulan wax

this stuff waxed up alot faster then i expected a little crumbly still malleable and good taste and zero bite


----------



## SaybianTv (Sep 5, 2013)

Man I gotta try waxing something up, if I could vape off esthetics alone I sure would make allot of wax art. I can't stand handling it but it's an awful pretty expression of thc.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 5, 2013)

i notice a difference in smoothness with wax vs (non winterized) shatter. but then again i have made some harsh waxes, mostly i think due to it waxing up to fast and butane still being trapped in the wax. 

the other rom-wax i posted up a couple of days ago is harsh compared to this stuff and this recent stuff is the bees knees, both came off the same plant... well plantss, same genetics 

the first stuff was the shake that falls thru the drying screens onto a big piece of poly on the ground 
the second stuff is the popcorn nugs at the bottom of the plant that i go thru and cut out so the trimmers arent wasting time on them 
the last stuff i am about to run, tonight actually, are all the sugar leaves from the trimmers, i had most of the fan leaves pulled before going to the trimmers so there is hardly any fan leaves, ill post pics when its done


----------



## Twitch (Sep 6, 2013)

final run of the rom-wax


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 6, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> i notice a difference in smoothness with wax vs (non winterized) shatter. but then again i have made some harsh waxes, mostly i think due to it waxing up to fast and butane still being trapped in the wax.


I personally dont think butane makes tokes harsh. ive smoked *severely *underpurged ronson BHO on purpose a few weeks ago to see if ronson butane gave it funny tastes, and it wasnt any harsher than the average oil. I think 95% of the burn is plant waxes that come from not winterizing. my wax is def harsher than the shatter though, and way less tasty.

I dont understand how your oil lightens as it turns to wax... everyone elses (I think), especially mine, seem to darken to the extreme as it waxes. was it very fresh material? or a possibly 90% sativa plant? ive noticed that my kush, which I think is a strong indica, is always very very dark. 

so... what if you took a gram of that "dried" wax, put it in a dish, and mixed, flattened, whipped, stirred, etc.. it up... it would no longer resemble a dried chunk of wax... but it turns into a sticky, liquid (kinda) form.. why is that? what if you took that sticky liquid, whipped wax stuff, and put it into the chamber and made it was up AGAIN?? hmm.. food for thought


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 6, 2013)

Just thought id throw this out there.....if it works. Pic is of crystallized honey. Same concept.....
http://brookfieldfarmhoney.wordpress.com/2010/12/14/why-does-honey-crystallize/img_4438/
I don't make wax.. so I don't really know. But makes sense to me that it would lighten as long as you don't degrade it too bad


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 6, 2013)

hmm, makes sense, and ill admit im hard on my stuff so im sure im degrading it one way or another... but at 100F with a 5 min vacuum then let it sit, I dont know how, especially when others are running 120f or so and vac running straight for 24 hours. who knows. either way, Im not a fan of wax anymore... low in flavors and high in plant waxes, plus hard to handle on the dabber and takes an extra 3 days in the chamber running constant power. ill take my winterized absolute amber 

few air bubbles left in it, if I let it sit for a few days they eventually all disappear. those arent hairs in it... theyre crevasses from the parchment paper.. I think if I let this stuff sit on glass, it would also look like glass, and be smooth like it too... yum.














old, non winterized wax that I find too harsh to smoke compared to my winterized stuff... so it just sits, abandoned for days when im feeling brave... then I remember why I winterize.








and some of that nice melty hash that I acquired. its melting on the paper. I dont know how the makers of it keep it in its form... either cold, or in a box with 0 air flow because mine dries and melts like no tomorrow.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 7, 2013)

I personally dont think butane makes tokes harsh. ive smoked *severely *underpurged ronson BHO on purpose a few weeks ago to see if ronson butane gave it funny tastes, and it wasnt any harsher than the average oil. I think 95% of the burn is plant waxes that come from not winterizing. my wax is def harsher than the shatter though, and way less tasty.*I notice a difference
*
I dont understand how your oil lightens as it turns to wax... everyone elses (I think), especially mine, seem to darken to the extreme as it waxes. was it very fresh material? or a possibly 90% sativa plant? ive noticed that my kush, which I think is a strong indica, is always very very dark. *fluke *

so... what if you took a gram of that "dried" wax, put it in a dish, and mixed, flattened, whipped, stirred, etc.. it up... it would no longer resemble a dried chunk of wax... but it turns into a sticky, liquid (kinda) form.. why is that? what if you took that sticky liquid, whipped wax stuff, and put it into the chamber and made it was up AGAIN?? hmm.. food for thought 
*mine gets powdery, then if i press it, it goes back to wax form.... it doesn't get liquidy at all, this is what i do with all the little crumbs left over from my wax*


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 7, 2013)

hmm. interesting stuff how we have such different results every time... and yet theres been times where ive started with some very very nice AAA bud too. as well as junk.. maybe im just not using enough as I normally only run an oz or less. who knows.... just keep experimenting I guess!


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 7, 2013)

oh look what I found.. pics of the moldy hash haha. it does look suspicious.. but I completely ripped apart the rest of the chunk in 1 square mm chunks and didn find another single chunk. I am maybe thinking that where I bend it to break it in half... it broke on a crack or a "score" type line in the puck.. possibly a crack though where it allowed air in and possibly formed those specs? I dont know what they are, how they got there, and why there is only 1 or 2. weird. I think the flash of the camera made it different because they werent like that in person.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 7, 2013)

Just some pics of some absolute amber that I crushed to little crystals, I like to coat a dab of wax with wax with em


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 7, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> Im not a fan of wax anymore... low in flavors and high in plant waxes, plus hard to handle on the dabber and takes an extra 3 days in the chamber running constant power. ill take my winterized absolute amber


Really? IMO best flavor/potency is in fresh crumbly honeycomb...I spent nights staring at the chamber try to figure out how to make it,lol...but AA shatter is my favorite, taste is lacking IMO just very hashis no strain specific taste, but I use 95% everclear, If there is a solvent that preserves he taste more please share..but yea, honeycomb I feel it the best as far as taste/high/weight ect..but again just my opinion atm and it changes often


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 7, 2013)

In my opinion its impossible to have wax taste better than oil. Not saying its not tastey..but that same material used to make tastey wax would have made a tastier oil..its not really something that can be argued either. The process used to turn oil to wax removes a lot of volatile terpines besides lowering potency....and I'm not knocking wax, like anything it has its place


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 7, 2013)

Your probably right bro, but I think oil has more moisture and that might effect the taste a little, somthing about all the surface are I think brings out the comb taste...this my most recent batch, looks kinda dark but is more ivory in person or whatever...this the tastiest stuff I have right now, and I have AAshatrer and nonwinterized Oil of this strain...


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 7, 2013)

What strain is it man..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 7, 2013)

is a good pheno I got from reserva privada OG Kush that I shamelessly renamed locally...


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 7, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your probably right bro, but I think oil has more moisture and that might effect the taste a little, somthing about all the surface are I think brings out the comb taste...this my most recent batch, looks kinda dark but is more ivory in person or whatever...this the tastiest stuff I have right now, and I have AAshatrer and nonwinterized Oil of this strain...


wax can definitely be tasty, especially if it waxes quick.. but my stuff takes 3 - 7 days to wax up!!!! by that time, every molecule of flavor (terpenes) have been sucked right out and it tastes like bong resin, not like bud anymore.

if your wax is tasty..then the shatter form aka the stuff that spent less time in the chamber will be even better!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 7, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> wax can definitely be tasty, especially if it waxes quick.. but my stuff takes 3 - 7 days to wax up!!!! by that time, every molecule of flavor (terpenes) have been sucked right out and it tastes like bong resin, not like bud anymore.
> 
> if your wax is tasty..then the shatter form aka the stuff that spent less time in the chamber will be even better!


im still fuckin around with temp n all that , but the last pic combed in I think in like 8hrs at about 150ish after
degassing at room temp for like a hour or so...I don't think any tane left, but iv never my shit lab tested


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 7, 2013)

yeah after that I dont think there would be any significant butane left.


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Peeka boo

Some of Muh stash I be sippin on. 

Shatter comb down middle. Shit is so beautiful, but messy  /purple kush

Shatter plate, left /santa cruz blues

Shatter - air cured - turned to wax, far right. /ron burgundy kush

Most potent one, xj wax in back

Cheers  



http://s882.photobucket.com/albums/ac29/Guzias1/?action=view&current=20130911_201104.jpg


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 11, 2013)

can we not edit comments on this thread? aww. here better


----------



## SkunkBandit (Sep 12, 2013)

Should be able to. And can i just say god i love all this extract porn!


----------



## blackforest (Sep 17, 2013)

Some Absolute Shatter


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice selection guz, good ingredients for a superdab..I think I might be gettin a xj clone soon, real excited

Looks dank black


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 19, 2013)

best one-to-date

lovee the color

SF OG absolute


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 19, 2013)

thats after winterizing?? very nice

this is my winterized shatter..very clean breaks. can you tell I dropped it on the carpet?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 19, 2013)

Seen this in the other thread vac, thats a Gorgeous piece of glass


----------



## torturekiller420 (Sep 19, 2013)

VP are you fuckin kiddin me!!!!! that looks absolutely delightful!!! Happy medicating my friend!


----------



## torturekiller420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Im sorry Guzias1, your medicine looks delicious as well. *envious*


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 19, 2013)

torturekiller420 said:


> Im sorry Guzias1, your medicine looks delicious as well. *envious*



if it dont shatter, it dont matter.. 

jk thanks

i thnk thats vp best shatter piece to date. freakin carpet hairs! dude, dog and cat hairs are starting to piss me off, and i dont even have any pets!! its all in the air mannnn



vacpurge said:


> thats after winterizing?? very nice


hell yeee


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 19, 2013)

haha thanks guys!!! I think ive got the winterizing/glass technique figured out. I love smoking this stuff... seeing a tiny piece of perfect solid glass like that hit the nail... and actually fight and resist the heat for 1/10th of a second or so before it silently fills my lungs. I love it!!! youre all making me wanna start my next run earlier!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 19, 2013)

Kinda hard to follow ur post vac...but this some cinderella99, smell is so pineapply it's not even like real pineapple, but the over the top fake candy pineapple, at what I think is shatter(unwinterized sapp but will still snap (kinda)) but I don't call shit shatter unless it literally shatters and is rock candy consistency at room temp.i think people calling sap shatter is where the whole "shatter don't matter" thing came from...


----------



## Twitch (Sep 19, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Kinda hard to follow ur post vac...but this some cinderella99, smell is so pineapply it's not even like real pineapple, but the over the top fake candy pineapple, at what I think is shatter(unwinterized sapp but will still snap (kinda)) but I don't call shit shatter unless it literally shatters and is rock candy consistency at room temp.i think people calling sap shatter is where the whole "shatter don't matter" thing came from...View attachment 2828384


see the cloudiness in it? that is it starting to wax... i love the wax


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 19, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> see the cloudiness in it? that is it starting to wax... i love the wax


Good eye...but yea, it started to comb almost immediately after is wasn't reacting at 110...not sure if that's good or bad, but it's dank


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 19, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> Kinda hard to follow ur post vac...but this some cinderella99, smell is so pineapply it's not even like real pineapple, but the over the top fake candy pineapple, at what I think is shatter(unwinterized sapp but will still snap (kinda)) but I don't call shit shatter unless it literally shatters and is rock candy consistency at room temp.i think people calling sap shatter is where the whole "shatter don't matter" thing came from...View attachment 2828384


which is hard to follow?

and I hear ya on the shatter thing... if people are cheating and lying and calling that bendy stuff as seen in your pic shatter, theyre really only cheating yourself. pure oil/THC shouldnt be sticky at room temp, nor should it be murky when held up against a light when its in chunks thicker than 1/4".

it is possible to get pure rock hard shatter with just underpurged BHO though.... its my first 2 years with BHO before I learned about vac purge. im sure youve all seen it too when beginning. I always vialed it and it always needed heat to get a hoot, otherwise it was like poking at glass.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 19, 2013)

I ment your pic(#3 specifically) hard to follow(post pic after)...ahha,is very nice


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 19, 2013)

im confused. pic #3 is a piece that I dropped on the carpet, broke in half, stacked, and took a picture of. one pic is room lighting, one pic is in the dark with the flash. my nicer, clearer pics are always taken in a dark room


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 19, 2013)

I guess I have the ability to look past the fact is was droped on the carpet..I think it's a cool pic all I'm sayin lol


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 19, 2013)

ohh haha. thanks, I tried getting a cool one, it turned out alright.


----------



## BluJayz (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't usually use butane. Found some Newport 12x (50ppm or less) and decided to give it a go. 

Wash 1


2


3


112g/10g=8.9%


----------



## BluJayz (Sep 24, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I think ive got the winterizing/glass technique figured out.


Mind sharing, that does look delicious. I have yet been able to create something glass hard that doesn't adhere to the plate.


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 25, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> Mind sharing, that does look delicious. I have yet been able to create something glass hard that doesn't adhere to the plate.


very simple.. 

dissolve BHO in everclear. 5:1 or so

set in freezer for 24 hours.

pour into unbleached coffee filter, and let it drain IN the freezer, keeping it cold.

pour into my stainless steel dish and set on griddle at 110F with fan blowing on it for 6 hours.

scrape it, drip it onto parchment paper and into the vac chamber at 100F or so for a few more hours, and then shes done!

although its shatter, its still a liquid... at first there will be trapped air bubbles, but over a period of 3 or 4 days the bubbles slowly rise to the top and disappear, turning it into perfect shatter with no bubbles or anything.


I think the most important part is keeping it frozen while you drain it, dont let it heat up. and vac purging it to remove the final everclear... otherwise it takes forever.


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 25, 2013)

Round of applause sir dabs this thread is epic. I had no idea you made such goo hash


----------



## Kase (Sep 27, 2013)

Strain unknown. Wanted a finished product full of terps but very stable. Mostly kept at 105-110 for 48 hours.
View attachment 2838439View attachment 2838440View attachment 2838441


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks great Kase!


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 2, 2013)

First time getting the shit to crack like that without freezing. =D


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 3, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> First time getting the shit to crack like that without freezing. =D
> 
> View attachment 2844236View attachment 2844237




That's impossible...


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't get it? All oil should be shatter without freezing... I mean if its good...it looks pretty dark and green though


----------



## Twitch (Oct 3, 2013)

that looks like it came from old bud...


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 3, 2013)

Green! old! *cry cry* 

The flowers were fresh cut about a week old. It is darker because I had to apply more heat. (was in a hurry) 

Guzi, it was hard enough to crack when bending the silicone pad. It was still soft in some areas and reclaimed some of the shards into the bulk.


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 3, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> Green! old! *cry cry*
> 
> The flowers were fresh cut about a week old. It is darker because I had to apply more heat. (was in a hurry)
> 
> Guzi, it was hard enough to crack when bending the silicone pad. It was still soft in some areas and reclaimed some of the shards into the bulk.



lol dont listen to twitch... he doesnt know what hes talking about

just kidding bud!!!! haha. I bet Guzias misses this white writing again and thinks im being a total asshole.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 3, 2013)

not a damn thing..... i just get lucky or if i haven't made anything ill take a picture off the internet and post it up so yall will think i am cool


----------



## Twitch (Oct 9, 2013)

ok so i said some where that i was going to blast some of the romulan again that had been off the plant 38 to 40 days vs 6 to 7 days
the darker stuff is the older material
also the time it took to wax up was significantly longer. i did 50 grams of the lighter stuff in 12 hours, the other stuff i finally called it quits after 36 hours, i rolled up the edge to show yall its touchable the middle waxed up just fine it just didnt completely wax up like fresh material. i have to keep an eye on the fresh stuff because it will dry out if i am not careful


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 10, 2013)

going through my photos.. its like looking at kids grow up :]] the past year + ive accumulated soo many pics.. its kinda scary.. i should probably delete them all.. but i lovee them

here be one of my prizes.. i grew the scb, along with pk.. i only got into growing to make my pretty oils :]


----------



## Twitch (Oct 10, 2013)

i have some headband going right now, but the fuckers at cali connect dont have a stable pheno so it has been a big trail she is my problem child, she is a chunky chick tho will put out almost 2 pounds a light. oh and its a pain in the ass to clone.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 10, 2013)

i know a couple headbanders around here. one gots mammas and pappas.. one of them had a pappa going, prettiest stalk i ever seen..

they choose the best ladies, and grow em out. excelllllent buds


----------



## Twitch (Oct 10, 2013)

i have yet to get a good one yet, i have one i am flowering out now but its not looking like she will be a chunky chick and the last one hermied


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 10, 2013)

p.s. iv yet to see/ make a blond headband. chopo your girls now twitch!! :] i bet you she comes out reallyyy yellowwww..

i really relate the headband wax to the OG..

they are both the heaviest things i have ever smoked.. 

the og get ssoooooooo damn dark though if you finish flower..

the headband does as welll

the og is soooo pretty yellow when harvested early..

now twitch,.. ball is in your court. early harvest - yellow headband!!!

keep searching for your pheno.. she is amazinggggg, and so potent


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 13, 2013)

heyy.y.y.y.y.y.yyyyyyy thread







...................that moment you realize, this monday you dont have to go to work!!! suck that canada. 

i get to work on my shit yyeyyy!


----------



## Twitch (Oct 13, 2013)

what.......


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha. I work 9-5 every fucking Monday-Fri. 

Tonight, I was preparing, getting my head ready for work, and then. (Light bulb) I remembered I don't work THIS Monday. 

I had a hell of a mess at home this weekend, so I couldn't work on my hobby.. tomorrow is hobby day. And that feeling is priceless right now.


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 13, 2013)

And when banks are closed for holidays,I have it off. So Columbus tomorrow. 

That's why I said suck that Canada... (vp)


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 13, 2013)

That means VACPURGE


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 13, 2013)

just in case he missed it..


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 13, 2013)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAH fuck me thats funny man, I love you guzias.

and I also have the day off... getting paid 8 hours today @ 36$ an hour to do this... not bad. fuck canada is right..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM4jn6drrOw


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 13, 2013)

haa, looks fun . dirty and cold as shit looking as well. ive become soft..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 14, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> they are both the heaviest things i have ever smoked..
> 
> the og get ssoooooooo damn dark though if you finish flower..
> the og is soooo pretty yellow when harvested early..


i agree with the first part, but my OG I usually take 10 weeks and get golden goodness, maybe I found a bad pheno ahha


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2013)

cold way to cold, is that right now? yall have that much snow right now??


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 14, 2013)

yeah that was october 13th at like 2pm.

thats the top of the mountains though, the bottom isnt quite that snowy.

that snow at the top has been there for 2-4 weeks already.....


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 14, 2013)

Snow in september..............something I would like to see before I die, that's still summer man


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 14, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> very simple..
> 
> dissolve BHO in everclear. 5:1 or so
> 
> ...


Got around to trying this last night; it's in the freezer now. Do you say parch paper because you don't have slick pads? Or is there a difference for you?


Kosher Kush Flowers

I also needed something right away and wanted to give XXX's whipped version a try. (Another thread I cant find where he laid out his whipping method.)


Kosher Kush Trimmings and Purple Wreck


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 14, 2013)

Bakers parchment (means without silicone) is safer....


Any of y'all have or tried a vacuum assisted filter?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 14, 2013)

I just got a bunchner funnel/flask like a week ago, works great for winterization, I used it to filter cannabuutter and it took like 10 seconds to filter 200ml


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 14, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Bakers parchment (means without silicone) is safer....
> 
> 
> Any of y'all have or tried a vacuum assisted filter?


You still say that with the oil sick v2 (USP6)? It should be fine up to 400F and when using to purge with limited solvent exposure it should hold form; no?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 14, 2013)

For sure. It says medical grade silicone with no logos.....in the medical and pharmaceutical industry silicone contaminants are a known problem..it doesn't matter how pure or whatever, its completely soluble in the solvents we use. Even in the medical industry we are aware and try not to leech but yea it happens. That's why the silicone tubing will become stiff and will lose its stretchiness...silicone shouldn't be used with butane or really even iso or etoh as its still somewhat miscible..the completely pure cannabinoids aren't much better for direct contact


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Bakers parchment (means without silicone) is safer....
> 
> 
> Any of y'all have or tried a vacuum assisted filter?


no but i want to i posted up one a while back


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 14, 2013)

Yea buchner flask/filter is the proper name..they're pretty awesome. I keep hearing about people filtering for like an hour and that they have to like go find shit to do while filtering.......just need a vac assisted filter, it comes out in a steady stream... 
Hard to find though twitch, amazon and online places don't wanna ship em to tx

Texas Residents: Under Texas State Law, this product requires a Precursor Chemical/Laboratory Apparatus NAR-120 permit to ship to a Texas address


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2013)

wow really hold on let me see if i can find the ones i found


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.sciencecompany.com/PYREX-Glass-Heavy-Wall-Filtering-Flask-500mL-P16492.aspx

Oooh for another 30 bucks you can get a hand pump that fits it....perfect 
They don't mention shipping problems.. stupid amazon.....but you still need the filter....eBay has a sweet filter with the arm on it


Anyway...every oil maker needs one of these!


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/695157-new-winterizing-tool.html


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 16, 2013)

Use your vac pump the hand pump will just break under extreme pressure. 

On a side note this might sound strange but I've been experiencing nasal passage burning after exhaling the hit in this specific wax. (pictured below) 

It is a mix of Kosher Kush trimmings and Purple Wreck buds. It was folded into itself a bit then purged. It does not snap, crackle, pop; or flash. 



I never felt that before, first thing that comes to mind is under purged. Anyone else experience this any other ideas?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks dank to me, under purged stuff usually hurts the back of my throat if anything


----------



## Twitch (Oct 16, 2013)

looks like crap!!!!!!!!!!!

naw looks good man


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahh no nasal burn.... Yummy...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 18, 2013)

Mouth watering over here, nice wax man


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 18, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> http://www.sciencecompany.com/PYREX-Glass-Heavy-Wall-Filtering-Flask-500mL-P16492.aspx
> 
> Oooh for another 30 bucks you can get a hand pump that fits it....perfect
> They don't mention shipping problems.. stupid amazon.....but you still need the filter....eBay has a sweet filter with the arm on it
> ...


Hand pump a good idea, I used my 2.5 CFM pump ant it was way overkill, liquid was being pulled into the vac


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I have little patience. I cant wait 30s for my coffee to heat up in the nuker. lol


----------



## kermit2692 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bublonic what your saying doesn't really make sense, a vacuum pump is made to pull a full vacuum the cfm only changes the time it takes to do that so no difference in chance of pulling oil into your chamber based on cfm...if you had liquid pull into your chamber you either had the chamber lower than the pump or shut off the pump without first releasing the vacuum or detaching the vac line...one of you regular vac chamber users correct me if i'm wrong but i'm pretty sure on this lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 20, 2013)

Uhhh, we were talkin about Büchner funnels not vac chambers?


----------



## kermit2692 (Oct 20, 2013)

Haha uhhhh smoke another one self...
Don't mind if I do self..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Oct 21, 2013)

@Blu
Sometimes, some strains carry over different terp profiles.

I forget which compound it is, could possibly be the limonene, but one of their characteristics is a&#8221; nasal sting&#8221;
Possibly just an overabundance of the terps of that run.

Hope that clears something up..I'm way baked..lol


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 23, 2013)

some blueberry x white widow trim, winterized and vac over 24/hr. 

Looks shiny like a film is still left, reminds me of oil on water.... Not a peep on the nail and taste like friggin berries galore.. 

Ever seen this before, it's still pretty sticky then I'm used to. Could it be the strain causing all this?


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 26, 2013)

Bump for some input; same shit as above re-vac for another 48 hours. 



Still too sticky and shiny... Should it be re dissolved?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2013)

older vid. some of the better stuff iv made from my OG.. 
[youtube]PBb5xMFGAf0[/youtube]


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 26, 2013)

Damn blu I can't believe nobody got back to ya

I would just smoke it by now.... especially if it burns right on your nail


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 26, 2013)

Aright must be the nature of the beast. I did take a few hoots and it lost its berry taste; so that's disappointing.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 26, 2013)

I've found that light esters with a low boiling point make up much of that fruity taste....

Here http://www.leffingwell.com/chirality/acyclics.htm
Pretty awesome...


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Blu what temp did you get that oil up to during your vac?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 27, 2013)

This batch turned out beauty! The texture and consistency is sooooooo sweeeeet!


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 28, 2013)

almosttttttt there...







p.s. i think im bringing my temps too high. gonna try and go lowwwww er


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 28, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> Aright must be the nature of the beast. I did take a few hoots and it lost its berry taste; so that's disappointing.



dayumm. but ya, what bc, what temps did you push? how long?> tanksss


----------



## BCOGYODA (Oct 28, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> dayumm. but ya, what bc, what temps did you push? how long?> tanksss


The last couple I haven't gone over 115 surface of wax temp. And I have them elevated in the chamber in a ramekin and the ramekin is on top of another ramekin. I think the wax likes not to be directly on the hot surface of the bottom of the chamber. But that's just a theory.
So I've gotten a few runs now to wax up at 115. 

I'm purging longer now before I go in the vac chamber. I spray at night and just let the tane evap with no heat at all; just at room temp. When I get up in the morning there's only a couple bubbles and it's almost all just oil left in the pirex. Then I've been very low temp purging it on the griddle at 80F for a couple hours before going in the chamber. I keep whipping it around while it's on the griddle.

The muffin degassing takes awhile. Prob about an hour till it settles down then I put the oil to 100F and full vac purge like that for around 10 hrs or so I guess. Then I turn it up so the wax is 115F and it takes a few more hours it seems to wax up nicely. I check the temp every 45 min-1hr cause the griddle is set quite a bit warmer so the chamber likes to creeeeeep up in temp so I have to turn it down once in a while when the oil goes anything over 115 now. 

I think it's a real safe temp. That batch I overheated and turned to perma goo was very costly so I wont be doing that again I hope. Gotta be sooooo careful with the temp!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2013)

Yea..your getting there....one day y'all will be at my level
The hotter it is the less efficient anything is..when decarbed at 500(your lighter) 50% or so makes it as intact thc when decarbed at 210 70% makes it as thc..when decarbed at 170 something like 81% when decarbed without heat its in the 90's

What I'm trying to say though is that every process works in this manner..never use heat to evap or purge and use as little heat as possible to smoke(vaporize).....

I do many processes that only marginally improve the product...add up a few marginal percentage points and after evap when its concentrated, collectively it makes for a far superior product............impatient people. And their heat! Lol


----------



## MiG pilot (Oct 28, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> The hotter it is the less efficient anything is.. when decarbed at 210 70% makes it as thc..when decarbed at 170 something like 81% when decarbed without heat its in the 90's


I do not think drying the extract under the fan and without heating, can be called "natural decarboxylation."
This process decarboxylates resin only in a very small degree if anything.
If the extract is still fragile, so it is not decarboxylated.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2013)

That reminds me....we have an ignore list

Lol studies have been done on thca and how fast it decarbs overtime.......so go argue with them 
Russian troll




Id post up some studies.....but you still haven't read the last ones :/


----------



## MiG pilot (Oct 28, 2013)

MiG pilot said:


> I do not think drying the extract under the fan and without heating, can be called "natural decarboxylation."
> This process decarboxylates resin only in a very small degree if anything.
> If the extract is still fragile, so it is not decarboxylated.


After such "natural decarboxylation" resin is brittle because is still in carboxyl form. 
After the correct decarboxylation fragility gone and will never return. 
The phenolic form does not crystallize.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2013)

Lol ..... i showed you patents describing crystallization under different circumstances using different techniques...it is crystallized for the purpose of the patents i showed you, in inhalers and nasal sprays...I've crystallized as well as thousands of other people doing it every day making certain thc products

I'm tired of all these fucking trolls..qwizo out for the day

Here is one just one off hand.. https://www.google.com/patents/EP2279735A2?cl=en

And yes in the process synthesizing thc none is thca..lol


I've found racemic powder upwards of 2/3 l-thc crystallizing at room temp........


----------



## MiG pilot (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the link, read on the first page -
[_0006] Purified trans-(-)-&#916;[SUP]9[/SUP]-THC is a thick, viscous, resinous material that has been compared to pine-tree sap and rubber cement. 
_ 
Dipl. troll from the drugstore, 
stop shitting next to my messages, please.

I am writing to calm people with no cognitive impairment, 
Sadly you obviously do not meet this standard.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2013)

"In Internet slang, a troll (/&#712;tro&#650;l/, /&#712;tr&#594;l/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, [1] by posting inflammatory, [2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a forum, chat room, or blog), either accidentally [3][4] or with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response [5] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion."


So whats the crystalline racemic powder that's made??? Lol
Whatever...I have better things to do than argue with you about it..it can be done and is done everyday around the world

https://www.google.com/patents/EP2289509A2?cl=en

I have a few more.....and again it specifically states when synthesizing thc there is no thca that's not what were talking about


----------



## MiG pilot (Oct 28, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> So whats the crystalline racemic powder that's made??? Lol


Racemic? Wow! 
If you're talking about a light yellow iso, untidy scraped on your avatar, it was undoubtedly THCA.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2013)

Do you even know an enantiomer is?
And do you read my posts?..I said multiple times not thca

And that white powder in my avatar was not scraped..razorblades are small...grabbing grams of it to another container gets messy, its a powder after all

Whoever told you it couldn't be crystallized was wrong, I'm sorry...almost anything no matter the shape or complexity of the mole cule can be crystallized..I know of very very few substances that can't and are all crazy long..actually just one that I know of....that doesn't mean its stable, you obviously have a lot of learning to do..and I apologize for allowing myself to succumb to my temper


----------



## MiG pilot (Oct 28, 2013)

More current term is  _*graphomania* (click here)_.


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2013)

alrighty take an afk folks and go smoke a bowl!


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 30, 2013)

back to the thread.... :]


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 30, 2013)

Now my stomach really rumbling, looks dank guz


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 30, 2013)

heheheeee, hoping it would get some of you going. getnsome dankies in front of YOU. eat good, makes happy . me, yes. yayy


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 5, 2013)

Testing posting pics for some reason none of my pics uploaded on another thread..


----------



## Twitch (Nov 7, 2013)

stuff on the left is head band and the stuff on the right is critical kush


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 8, 2013)

Sweeeeeet lookin gold Twitch!


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2886620View attachment 2886621
> stuff on the left is head band and the stuff on the right is critical kush


Photoshop edited /fake


----------



## Twitch (Nov 8, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> Photoshop edited /fake


i told yall if i haven't put out anything i just take pics off the internet.....


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 9, 2013)

here some more fake titties . deep in the foggy hulk ocean. (hulk cheese ) 







ron burgundy kush


twitch is to romulan, while guzias1 is to ron burgundy kush


----------



## Twitch (Nov 9, 2013)

lmao......


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 9, 2013)

Here are some of my old pics of cannabis oil. Maybe in the future I will be able to post some fresh ones. 

View attachment 2888489View attachment 2888490View attachment 2888496

A couple of older pictures of red oil that was extracted from the waste left over from making RSO pictured above. The cannabis oil is oil soluble, the red oil is water soluble. I did it as an experiment to see what it would produce.


Here is what I consider e-cannabis oil it is in the 30mL bottle, the vaporizer is an SVD. I had the glass tank custom made for the SVD with a custom blown glass drip tip. Very, very tasty.


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Thanks my friend, most all my runs now consist of making a nice batch
> Of bubble before hand.
> 
> Yields are 60+%, but this is not as easy as it may appear, the technique in which you must pack (not really pack) the tube is essential. If too much space is given, the solvent literally will  shoot your, material toward the filter, almost always causing a blowout.
> ...


60% thc?

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Pyewacket (Nov 10, 2013)

New to BHO, but I have been able to make a shatter. Nothing special...but wife and fiends are loving it. It smells nice and that makes me happy...


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice amber orange shatter. What strain?


----------



## Pyewacket (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks, I grow autoflowers, this is mostly lowryder#2.


----------



## BluJayz (Nov 11, 2013)

About 12% ChemDawg from trim.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Nov 19, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> 60% thc?
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


Hello sir.
It's a pleasure to meet ya.

In this reference of 60%... 

I'm referring to* yield percentile*
60% is referring to the amount of oil that I made in relation to the amount of material that was extracted from.

In other words... that was a long ass time ago..

But I believe I started out with 2 grams of bubble hash and about 2 grams of flower...

My final yield was a bit more than 2 grams.
As far as THC percentile, that particular batch was most likely in the high 80s-low 90th percentile.

* Oh Heavens!! Wtf?...The Hash & Oil pic Thread has fallen from the cover page.*

Luckily, Ole Sir dabs can bump this thread back to the cover page. 

Sooooo.... I've harvested my first ever grow.

Soon to come, a fairly small shatter run...my harvest yield was rather sad...

And a rather large run of high CBD oil.. This plant yielded ok... About 4.5 oz of Top Buds
And a couple more oz of larf popcorn.

The high CBD was Canna-lab tested at 8% CBD and a perfect 8% THC.
Ugly ass flowers, so the whole crop is dedicated to CBD oil.

I haven't made any oil in a long ass time, so I ran a few grams of SnowGoddess #2 (20%+ THC)

* Qwiso...*
Amber Shatter. Kind of like riding a bike...hehe.






I must say...this shit is pretty fucking delicious, and aromatic, loaded with terpenes, as my temps never exceeded 110 ish.

Only took about 4 hours start to finish.

Not quite as potent as my BHO shatter, but a nice alternative to the work involved with getting a pristine BHO extract.

Have a great fucking uhhh..Tuesday?
And please lets keep the pics coming 

There is some serious talent here...

* Lets see that stash Rollers!!*


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 19, 2013)

Lovely stuff SirD

I was in some dispensaries yesterday. Can't believe some of the shit they are passing off. Disgusting. I was there when they were buying a few pounds in one place and I was in the back room with one of the guys and heard them trying to decide what to call the bud they bought because it was just a low mid P Kush yet they labeled it "space queen"
What a joke.

Sorry SirD just venting on your thread


----------



## Twitch (Nov 19, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Lovely stuff SirD
> 
> I was in some dispensaries yesterday. Can't believe some of the shit they are passing off. Disgusting. I was there when they were buying a few pounds in one place and I was in the back room with one of the guys and heard them trying to decide what to call the bud they bought because it was just a low mid P Kush yet they labeled it "space queen"
> What a joke.
> ...


i was very un happy when i saw the wax some of these clowns are pushing, and yea the flower at the 6 or 7 shops i went to looked like shit


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 19, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Lovely stuff SirD
> 
> I was in some dispensaries yesterday. Can't believe some of the shit they are passing off. Disgusting. I was there when they were buying a few pounds in one place and I was in the back room with one of the guys and heard them trying to decide what to call the bud they bought because it was just a low mid P Kush yet they labeled it "space queen"
> What a joke.
> ...



jokee indeed. soo many grubby shack clinics.. butt there be some heavenly places in this world.. next timeyou should come up with the name, yoda doja :]


qwizoooo ehh. sometimes a simple qwis makes like gravyyyy. :] nice scrapes dabs


animal cookies, bottleddd up






packing le tubes has become funnn, not soo much the emptying part though :]







p.s.. tightly sealed narrow tubes are the boss!!!

i am now only running 2 cans of butane through 60 inches of tube.. i got a little over 200 grams of ground buds per tube..

the buds yield a lottttttttttttttttttttttttttttt. while trim, a decent amount.

this round i blasted my tubes 3 times. first two yields were hugeeeeeeee. and on my third re blast, i was able to get 15 grams absolute from the 4 total tubes.. and 8 cans.. not freakingg badd at all for a 3rd re blast!!! :]

my first two blasts came out ultra creamy and thick as well..

ive never done a 3rd re blast. but boyyy, its working out.

things be winterizing and stuffs still, hope i get some fatty chunky pics here soon.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Nov 19, 2013)

@Twitch
The shop that I referred you to?

How did that go?.. Haven't been there in a while.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 19, 2013)

i actually did not try them 
i am going back up next week i will stop in and see them, i got in good with one place A Wellness Centers, they had some stuff call gold brick that wasnt bad, i talked to them for about 30 mins and they wanted my resume, i was up there looking work and found plenty of it  people up there are way cool..

HA oh yea get this yall, i meet a guy at a bar while drinking and enjoying some BBQ "The Front Range good stuff check them out and great beer alot of local brews" anyways me and another person were talking about bho and what not and his buddy chimed in with "oh yea i make bubble that you can dab...." then went on and on about it then i stopped him and said i am familiar with Matt Rize and his technique it still isnt as strong nor does it put out as much... he got all butt hurt and said i was going to die of a heart attack i laughed and said "RIZE UP!" lol


----------



## Twitch (Nov 19, 2013)

love the community up there i cant wait to move and it nice being able to actually talk about what i do instead of lying and telling everyone i do web design


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> he got all butt hurt and said i was going to die of a heart attack i laughed and said "RIZE UP!" lol



in the new state, you gotta get some type of pen or travelers toker.. so you can blow away the bubble heads with this demon solvent stuff.

ive come to the conclusion, if butane was so bad.. one of us bho makers would have already had a heart attack , seizure, and or etc.... due to the fact that we spray tonss of tane right in front of us, most likely inhaling copious amounts of tane compared to heavy dabbers dabbing parts per millionth of butane. 

well, seems all my RIU friends are still around, ( RIP VP) thats another story though..

im pretty freakinnn happy with my magical solvents :]


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 19, 2013)

Guzias I feel weird "liking" all your posts.....

Twitch..you got a grow journal?


----------



## Twitch (Nov 19, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Guzias I feel weird "liking" all your posts.....
> 
> Twitch..you got a grow journal?


i wouldnt be able to keep up with it and its kinda one of my big no no's to post pics, i have posted up pics in the past but its directed at one person and i take the pic down shortly after putting it up... sir dabs has seen a pic, you tell him sir dabs did it look like i might have done it a couple of times


----------



## Twitch (Nov 19, 2013)

qwizo clear out your inbox


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Nov 19, 2013)

I can validate....

Twitch... I'll put it like this.......

Even considering all the talented growers here in Colorado.

I believe Twitch is gonna do A-okay.

And if I was in Texas, I certainly would NOT post the pics I've seen.
Lol

Props to Twitch.
Don't forget ole SDA when you her here bro.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 19, 2013)

They need to really extend that thing(pm messages)


----------



## Twitch (Nov 19, 2013)

thanks sir dabs and i couldn't forget you, you kinda pushed me to make the move up there


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Nov 19, 2013)

After seeing what you showed me...

I just worried about your freedom there bud....
Get your ass up here quick.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 19, 2013)

6 months and the family will be up there


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 19, 2013)

Guz more pics!


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 20, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Guz more pics!


aighhh, this be what i smoking on atm.

animal crackers






RBK


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 20, 2013)

thennnnn there be dis. i probably have shifted over 50% of my smoking habits to these pens :]

yall should dooo eet


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2886620
> stuff on the left is head band and the stuff on the right is critical kush



headabanddddddddd, its beenn too long :[


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 20, 2013)

Red stuff looks nummy..... 
So does the rbk...what's that stand for?


----------



## Twitch (Nov 20, 2013)

i had 2 different head band batches one from nug one from trim, the one from trim turned out kinda orange, i think it was done 10 degrees hotter. but both are kick ass ill post up pics i haven't from my big run.


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 20, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Red stuff looks nummy.....
> So does the rbk...what's that stand for?



that red stuff is the lasttttttttttttt bit of some agent orange . it was gifted to me from a friend in which i taught waxology :] he made some killer shatter. rock hard glass, it was cray. tasted like freaking oranges, narly. just a tad bit left :[ i want an agent orange strain now.. 

RBK is my babayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. a babay i got about a year ago. she smells so good, produces crystals like no other. Ron Burgundy Kush. very distinct smell, taste, look. she a keeper :] 

here another version of RBK. this was qwizo, 1 and 2. first one came out nice blonde, then turned into wax just a couple days later :]







memory lane, some more qwizo. 99iso vs everclear rbk..?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Nov 20, 2013)

nummy nummy nummy


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 22, 2013)

X-J-1-3


----------



## blackforest (Nov 23, 2013)

12g pattie. vac purged in a vac it pro on a griddle at altitude.


----------



## BluJayz (Nov 25, 2013)

Blue Dream


Chem Dawg


Connie Chung



Blue Dream #8


----------



## sketchyas (Nov 25, 2013)

I think I need to go change my boxers....fuuarrrkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Twitch (Nov 25, 2013)

ok i said i was going to post pics of the bulk but never did so here is what is left of it.....

First up Critical Kush and Romulan mixed...

Then the Headband...

The Headband is kinda orange gold, and the Critical Romulan wax is gold


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 25, 2013)

niceee shatter like comb :] 
use pretty low temps? not full vac? howd you go abouts? i ve made a couple runs like this lately. not too much effort or time :] 







what the fackk!! this bd is incredible 





cute 








ya yaaa, super consistent mang. it makes me wonder, do you only show pics of awesome oil? do you happen to have a bunch of rejects around? or naa? just straight fire, everywhere..


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 25, 2013)

Straight fire round here son!

Lol...what'd you use for the mold or whatever? I never thought about that..cool


----------



## Twitch (Nov 25, 2013)

lol thanks 
no i haven't been blasting very much so the only stuff i have been blasting has been stuff from my crop so its always fire lol


----------



## blackforest (Nov 25, 2013)

niceee shatter like comb :] 
use pretty low temps? not full vac? howd you go abouts? i ve made a couple runs like this lately. not too much effort or time :] 








Here in CO at 7200ft. we can only pull -22hg on the vac. which when you do the math, yes it's a full vacuum but the efficiency is not as good as it is at sea level. This was at about 110 deg for quite awhile. My basement is 65 deg at 16% humidity, so these patties stay hard and transparent. Still experimenting, but seems to do the trick and tastes good. I also like to winterize everclear instead of vac purge sometimes.


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 25, 2013)

blackforest said:


> niceee​
> Here in CO at 7200ft. we can only pull -22hg on the vac. which when you do the math, yes it's a full vacuum but the efficiency is not as good as it is at sea level. This was at about 110 deg for quite awhile. My basement is 65 deg at 16% humidity, so these patties stay hard and transparent. Still experimenting, but seems to do the trick and tastes good. I also like to winterize everclear instead of vac purge sometimes.



hmm, interesting mang. seems like at 7200 ft. you must get instant muffins.. do you spray in an enclosed system, or open tube?

i ask because ive noticed enclosed systems have an excellent way of keeping outside moisture from getting into oil.

while open tubes require a good spray and boil off to ensure least amount of moisture collected..

thuss brings me to my insta muffin quesiton :]

seems like if you are working with good material, and little moisture, then bam! insta muffin  

i dunno though. please chime in on waxology up in high CO. gots a ton of hype in the MMJ world 

good job, p.s. :]


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 25, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Lol...what'd you use for the mold or whatever? I never thought about that..cool


who what? went back multiple pages, could not find a mold topic on this thread.. grrr. i looked too hard :[ 

only blast good shit twitch! dont waste time, you got pretty buds to be growing :]

im a scavenger though. its hard to say nooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 25, 2013)

I meant how was the flower impression on the hash ...thing.. made lol


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 25, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. molding, i seeee

not nasty mold, kkkkk. got to be specific with those terms in our community :] 

dude, molds are fun. always been an idea to brand/mold the chunks :]


----------



## blackforest (Nov 25, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> hmm, interesting mang. seems like at 7200 ft. you must get instant muffins.. do you spray in an enclosed system, or open tube?
> 
> i ask because ive noticed enclosed systems have an excellent way of keeping outside moisture from getting into oil.
> 
> ...


They do muffin up within the first few seconds of initiating the vac, but I'm not sure if current altitude plays a roll because vac chambers at sea level are more efficient. There is not much moisture here, humidity is around 20% so, I have never had a moisture issue. this never sizzles (indicator of moisture). I just blast into pyrex w/ glass tubes and mainly use trim because I pretty much have an unlimited supply thanks to a few friends. After blasting into a round pyrex dish (scrape from middle towards you, gets every last bit), I'll scrape to some martha wrap and put in vac chamber at 110 deg(ish) for quite some time....a couple of hours I guess. It changes from the muffin state and as it warms, it will flatten out and I can get it to 'boil' for awhile until I feel like it's done. I understand you can continue to vac past the shatter stage, and get it all waxy and honeycomb like, and that's something I'll do on my next run. Right now, everyone loves the shatter, tastes great and looks....well awesome. LOL, I'm not a huge fan of wax/bho anymore as it gets me too ripped! But I love to make it. 

Muffin Stage:


----------



## BluJayz (Nov 26, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> I meant how was the flower impression on the hash ...thing.. made lol



Its a snowflake and It was a chocolate mold. As long as its a pretty sticky shatter and the mold has not too many small crevices it will come out pretty good. 

Tru OG


GSC


----------



## blackforest (Nov 27, 2013)

mail is slow sometimes, grrrrrr ready to go...


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 29, 2013)

blackforest said:


> mail is slow sometimes, grrrrrr ready to go...
> 
> View attachment 2910105



fresh ground beans?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm really startin' to likes me some Quick Wash.....EYE-soooooo!!!

She is so dang amber-eeee and glassy...

Best o' all..... Only requires some high quality scraps.... Some shake, a lil bud and trikes stuck to the inside of a Ziplock got me this....







Yeeeee!

Gotta little herb in there, but that's okay ....Damn Iso?...

Where have you been all my life?...under my nose the entire time...

She makes good extracts ladies and gentlemen...







...from a few grams of....uh hhhh, ............scraps...


----------



## Twitch (Nov 29, 2013)

blackforest said:


> mail is slow sometimes, grrrrrr ready to go...
> 
> View attachment 2910105



wait what?????


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Nov 29, 2013)

It actually doesn't look too terrible if you get up close.....

But....why so fine?


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> It actually doesn't look too terrible if you get up close.....




ACTUALLY.. it looks..... meh. giving me a warning.. i'll take the sign. "throw that shit away. butane all day!"







i jk. lol, sry


----------



## blackforest (Nov 30, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> wait what?????


Just waiting for my extraction agent(s) to arrive. Tub of grounds ready to go!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 30, 2013)

Ground bud? I thought that was soil lol
No offense


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 1, 2013)

The green speck is actual scraps, pm that snick it's way into evap dish....

Definitely not the best quality, but ....00.25$ in iso and some scraps in a Ziplock....

Makes anice amber to go on top of bowls.....

Haven't noticed any residual on the nail, even with the specs...

I don't produce enough product to&#8221; toss &#8221; anything, I'm no baller, I simply get ny my very humble grow that is shut down now due to climate, and excessive energy bills...

I* could* change things financially for me, but it involves unethical practices imo...

So, the oil you may throw away, is terpene packed medicine to someone with a joint disease that turns me joints and soft tissue, possibly internal organs into bone...

The extended cannabinoid content is beneficial in most edible applications, but, even with specs of ganja, it vapors off the nail rather smoothly.

I love butane bro!!
But, when like 3.7 grams of shake in a Ziplock with trikes can produce that^...

That's cool in my book.


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I just be Fucken around. That's nice poop 



I tend to alwayssss get a spec of flower in my ISO.i evap in my little grow space .

Sorry to hear you shut down!!!

energy bills killed my grow.but I've started back up, minimal though 



Good day CO


----------



## sketchyas (Dec 1, 2013)

jus made some qwiso from bluedream.. 2 runs.. 

firs just a run thru, came out white powder which I cant even press, gets stuck to whatever pressing wit n when I scrape its powder again

how to handle this?? mad annoying. def best I ever madetho 

2nd was like 15 sec wash, 5 sec shake.. came out shatter


edit: cot dam it rly is super strong


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 1, 2013)

sketchyas said:


> jus made some qwiso from bluedream.. 2 runs..
> * Sweet sir !! Love love Blue Dream oil, super strong terp profile, and promotes qualities that contain the best of Indica and Sativa*
> 
> firs just a run thru, came out white powder which I cant even press, gets stuck to whatever pressing wit n when I scrape its powder again.
> ...


* yes indeed, smooth dabs too*


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 1, 2013)

some of the poo im chunkin out.. some iso runs on bottom









i got an iso wash chillen in the room under evap.. hopefully get some amber yogurt poo too :] 

the stinkier the poo, the better :]


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice poop is good mang!!)


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 3, 2013)

side note. triple da height :] 

this is a view overlooking los gatos/SJ


----------



## blackforest (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice View!

This is about par for the course....


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 3, 2013)

agahaha!! nice dude, actual golf? im more of the disc type :]


----------



## blackforest (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah, I play quite a bit. Never played disc golf, but I ship freight for quite a few of them! (Innova, Discraft, DGA, Dynamic Discs, Disc Nation) LOL my cousin is a big disc golfer and he got me setup shipping for them and it took off from there.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 6, 2013)

Fucking 0° ... In lovely Colorado

Pipes busted at the restaurant, so we is clozed.. 

I just* might* take advantage of this cold, an dew a &#8221; sift soak&#8221; in some bwuuuu-Tane Clan...

Believe it or not, I've never done done the&#8221; soak method&#8221; with the tane.

Is it kewl or what?


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 6, 2013)

at first when i read "pipes busted at the restaurant", i thought you meant your piece. thank god it was your work place instead! :] 

haha, zero in CO. thats pretty sweet, an outdoor soak , i believe it was vacpurge, orrrrrr 650banquet that gave that a whirl ..

do it , sounds coool  :]

dude!! blackforest. thats a pretty nice gig. i gave up golf, not enough time to keep up with it, maybe one day i'll pick it up again, but its a tough one, thats one sport i gotta really keep up with, or i lose it..

one day i hope to have some land where i can make myself a multipurpose mini course :] 

blaackforest, whats up with them coffee grounds? hehe . i once had some purple kush work, shit looked purpleee, darkk . kinda like your picture, but not as ground.. well.. it ended up producing some beautifulllll oil, nice gold yummy. whats the hold up!

bwuutane clan!


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 6, 2013)

While your at it dabs

I've always wondered if a lighter will will work at those temps..like a lighter that has stabilized, been chillin for a bit
We rarely get under 20 and I have to hold it in my hand for a minute before I get a flame big enough to toke

Guess I could just put one in my freezer.....I think I will!

Lol bwutan


----------



## blackforest (Dec 6, 2013)

I finally got my tane in. Ran 4 cans and got some nice shatter out of it. The material I'm using is just trim. Nothing fancy, but hey, it's free and I can yield about 10%. I just make it as I need it and recently got 4 cases of tane, so I'm good for a minute!

I've been experimenting with purge methods: heat, time, vac purge, winterizing, etc. and am also experimenting with silicone molds so I can get my final product into a specific shape....mainly for fun. I'll run some more this weekend for sure and post some pics!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 6, 2013)

Bwuuu-tane clan ain't nuttin to fuck with...lol

You know?....

When I had limited access to material to extract from, that's all I wanted to do....

Was do extractions allllll day every day....

Now, while I don't have* lots* o material, I gots plenty to play around with....

All the pot it's ...making me laaaazzzy...

I needs to gets my motivation back, and get to making more errrllz...

@QK...

Yeah bro...bic no worky at 0°

Even my triple nipple torch didn't wanna spark yesterday in the cold as I was scraping the ice off mah windshield...

Okay... I wanna make oil, but fuck it's cold, but that will be good for the tane...not on me...

Ima dab n decide....

Motivational speeches?...anyone?..haha


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Was do extractions allllll day every day....
> 
> Now, while I don't have* lots* o material, I gots plenty to play around with....
> 
> All the pot it's ...making me laaaazzzy...



lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllll. exactly. 

motivational _words_, ehmm. dab a littttleeeee less :] 


figure out an easier system! you gots stuff to play around with. me too. im lazy meh.. but me always thinking of trying to make it easier,. better :] 

im at my real job. not really doing ANYthing, except theees, i wish i could use my wasted time here to make bwuuu eehhhchj ohhh.

sir dabs, get a e cig pen, make some juice, and hit that! its easy to do a nice small vape rather than a whole dab..

i like my days off, i wake up dab, and do pretty much lazy work.. but when i gotta actually come to this job, i have stopped the dabs prior to work,, they just make me zombie here.. as much as i want to be zombie here, i shouldnt.. 

thats where my pen comes into play.. i like my quicky little highs :] and the option for full rip is still there.. 

dont get me wrong sir, i loveee me dabs. but there seems to be a time and a place.. its this damn job that makes me hold back.. gahh!!!!

i do appreciate my job though. ya..


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 6, 2013)

Sativas all the way man
Nothing better than going insane dabbing..all manic and shit..or maybe that's just me

Yo dabs...make a small batch of qwiso indoors, and set it outside to purge...it will take some time...I feel the lower the temps the better...maybe you will too

Also on that note..I'm wearing double everything today and its just below 30 or was when I went to work..I don't think I would even go outside at those temps..like a walk in freezer..brrr...probly would yield some nice bho too....
I would do a quick blast with butane still. Try and take advantage of the cold, see if you can't get the best hash you've ever made
hey that was somewhat motivational!?


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 6, 2013)

im tired of not having a sativa around.. ahdkvsdanvklfjsnimasd


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 6, 2013)

Dem heavy dabs make me just wanna close mah eyes....

*bliss*
This is a great opportunity to take advantage of the 0° temps...

I believe wind chill is like -10° ish....oh my!!...

Lemme try some Sour D. Qwiso...maybe some baby dabs will motivate rather than lazify.

Bwuuuttaaane will stay all liquid-y for quite some time I'd imagine....

Yeaaaaahh...I wanna soak..


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 6, 2013)

i really tried to make some poopy iso :]

shatter poop fell on the floor, i think i got all three little pieces :]


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 6, 2013)

Dem poops prolly are tasty dough...

I likes the soft candy like texture, breaks like a Jolly Rancher.
Good shits


----------



## BluJayz (Dec 9, 2013)

For you ISO fans. 



And of course some cheeze


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 9, 2013)

More qwiso.. I'm loving it, like Mcdonalds...


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweeeet guys! Hey BluJayz is that first pic bubble being turned to oil? Kind of looks like bubble/keif transforming


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 10, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> For you ISO fans.
> 
> \\\
> 
> ...



i hate you


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> More qwiso.. I'm loving it, like Mcdonalds...



i cant find anything i hate. good job!


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 10, 2013)

Looking good......


----------



## blackforest (Dec 10, 2013)

Last night's run. Just something to keep me going...

View attachment 2923934


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 10, 2013)

ughmm just going.., a hand sized piece of glass will keep me goooooooooooooooooooooooing

:] looks beautiful . thats a lottta

would love to seee some different chunks from you blackforest, with a few good details on how you went about removing solvents..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 10, 2013)

BF?....what is the colored strips?Looking dank-y...Springs is purty close to BF. .lets dab one another's face off one day.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 10, 2013)

Of course a large portion of my face is already dabbed off 

But, variety is always nice.

I gotta lotta kief...

Who wants to play a game?

Guess the amount o kief in the jar...win a donkey..

Ooh... No pic of the kief atm.... When I get home, I'll come right back________<here and post the pic ..

Guess the weight, and win a donkey (virtual)...
Sorry, on break at work....bored...moar dots 

...............


----------



## blackforest (Dec 10, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> BF?....what is the colored strips?Looking dank-y...Springs is purty close to BF. .lets dab one another's face off one day.


10-4, sounds good to me! It's nice and peaceful down here, but we like going to the city (Den) quite a bit too.


----------



## blackforest (Dec 10, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> BF?....what is the colored strips?Looking dank-y...Springs is purty close to BF. .lets dab one another's face off one day.


Those are strips of glass. Wife has a glass studio, makes jewelry and beads. I mess around and make dabbers and dishes sometimes for fun.


----------



## blackforest (Dec 10, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> ughmm just going.., a hand sized piece of glass will keep me goooooooooooooooooooooooing
> 
> :] looks beautiful . thats a lottta
> 
> would love to seee some different chunks from you blackforest, with a few good details on how you went about removing solvents..


Thanks, I enjoy chemistry and new creations!

I try to keep it really simple when making this shatter. I mainly use power 5x due to the cost ($26/case).
I blast into a round pyrex dish which is already in a warm water bath.
When all the but is done evaporating, I simply scrape from the bowl (scrape from middle towards you, gets every last drop) and put onto Martha wrap (aluminum backed parchment paper). 
Place that into my vac it pro, already on a griddle at about 110 deg.
Mufin/deflate....muffin/deflate until it self pops and then starts to roll onto itself. At this point it's still opaque, and as it heats up, it turns transparent. In the past I would stick it to itself and re-do all over, but this last time I did not touch it at all. 

I let it sit in there and purge and purge. I can always make it continue to purge as I raise the temp, but don't let it get over 130 deg. The griddle surface goes between 160 -200 deg. At 200 deg griddle, my chamber is about 130 deg and the oil is about 120ish. This takes about 3+ hrs of vac/heat. When it's done I just pull it out and let is cure in the basement, 65 deg and 16% humidity. To get it off the parchment, I lay it on a table and pull the parchment down when sliding off the edge. The shatter stays in one piece. I rotate until it's completely lose from the parchment. Will break into a zillion pieces of dropped!

That's it man, that's what I've been doing. End product tastes like plant material.
I've also winterized the oil w/ everclear which is a great tasting end product as well. 

I've been running scrap material, (some lower popcorn) and really just been experimenting on how to get a fully purged product which I feel as though I am achieving. I'm also going to do some quizo runs because it looks like a nice product and i would like to experiment w/ non-solvent extracts in the future.


----------



## BluJayz (Dec 10, 2013)

BCOGYODA said:


> Sweeeet guys! Hey BluJayz is that first pic bubble being turned to oil? Kind of looks like bubble/keif transforming


The first three in a line are the same product in three phases. 

Started with fresh/frozen in ISO. 1st is of scrape, 2nd is end of muffin and third is it turned to shatter. 

It was Kosher Kush.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol...okay, so* I* haven't ever weighed this, so I will have to weigh it to verify....

Guess the weight, and you win a donkey!! 












lol...stupid game..


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 10, 2013)

The keif (not including the glass jar) 62 grams!

I was going to say 55 grams fuck which one to choose?

Am I close?!


----------



## blackforest (Dec 10, 2013)

<-------Big keif fan!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol...

I too am guessing....as I haven't weighed it myself...

I'm gonna wait til Saturday evening to post the results...

I'm thinky about 47 grams.....

Hmmm, wonder the best way to weigh that much kief???? I'm thinking Solo cup and tare.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 10, 2013)

If you wanna cheat a bit with your guess all these containers are 40-50 grams in each  gives you a rough idea!


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 11, 2013)

dayum, you guys got some good kief experience.. 

im going to guess 59.9

dont you go smoking all of it now ! wait till "Judgement Day"

hey cool info blackforest. me loves them cold low humidity areas..


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 18, 2013)

Some pressed keif


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 19, 2013)

thats kewll.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 19, 2013)

not a keif guy but cool indeed


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 19, 2013)

here is some from work the other day


----------



## Twitch (Dec 19, 2013)

do you work for them out there?


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 19, 2013)

for who? out where?


----------



## Twitch (Dec 19, 2013)

the company on the label of the wax your showing off and in Denver where i am assuming you live


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 19, 2013)

LOL dammit busted. yes


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys it's a learning curve for me. All three bricks are the same grade keif. They are just warmed to dif temps to see how it affected pressing. Experimenting for the first bit till I find what works best.


----------



## BluJayz (Dec 19, 2013)

Need to get me one of them Nokia Lumia 1020's but here you go..

Kosher Kush IceSO for the fans.. 


Skywalker OG


God's Gift


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 20, 2013)

Very nice Blu!


----------



## Twitch (Dec 20, 2013)

i am diggin gods gift


----------



## fuckinpaulie (Dec 20, 2013)

First ISO run with Super Lemon Haze


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 20, 2013)

was a day of running oil. much rather run good trim anyways pics are pre purge total was around 150g or so

EDIT that s not both machines the pic is of around 56g or so


----------



## Ski's Genes (Dec 20, 2013)

View attachment 2936027 Variety rules made the blonde wax this afternoon all bud extraction. Strain was Chunkski combo of og white widow and pineapple chunk. It smells so much like cheese and skunk. Stink would say that stinks!


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 21, 2013)

looking good man


----------



## Twitch (Dec 21, 2013)

R&RHashman said:


> was a day of running oil. much rather run good trim anyways pics are pre purge total was around 150g or so
> 
> EDIT that s not both machines the pic is of around 56g or so


looks kinda like poop..... i dont think any of my pre-purged looked like that... lets see some finished product on this page


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 21, 2013)

Well cant get picture to load in text but my profile pic is juicey fruit earwax extracted with pentane


----------



## Twitch (Dec 21, 2013)

lio lacidem said:


> Well cant get picture to load in text but my profile pic is juicey fruit earwax extracted with pentane


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 21, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> looks kinda like poop..... i dont think any of my pre-purged looked like that... lets see some finished product on this page



lol yes I does got some pics coming its not pretty oil it is for putting in edibles and such. not high grade oil for dabs


----------



## SaybianTv (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok let's shake this up with a purdy picture ey? Pardon the dispensary logo, I customize the logo to go with the oil being gifted to the particular dispensary


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 21, 2013)

very Purdy indeed lol. here is finished bulk and packaged


----------



## Twitch (Dec 21, 2013)

so thats what yall do with perma-goo up there


----------



## Twitch (Dec 21, 2013)

so are you an employee or the owner of this place?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2013)

What are you running man?
Just gnarly trim? And what method do you use.. that can't be bho right?


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 21, 2013)

Twitch, buddy of owner/employee at this location. Qwiz, that was stuff made from a centers fan leaf they had us process for edibles and such.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Dec 22, 2013)

so is it BHO? it looks like RSO

maybe a step further than perma goo lol

you should be asking what yall did wrong


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 23, 2013)

Monday Morning Qwiso....

From* very* cured (old) material....did she come out black??

Welp, dark....but not really black 













In a thin film this stuff was completely transparent... Scraped into gold sand..then pressed back together.


----------



## blackforest (Dec 23, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Monday Morning Qwiso....
> 
> From* very* cured (old) material....did she come out black??
> 
> ...


How do I like this more than once?


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 23, 2013)

Well almost there got picture to load in avatar still not on page yet tho damn it!


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 23, 2013)

Three pentane extractions. Two are earwax the small ball is budder


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Dec 23, 2013)

Before the scrape...as thin film...







Completely gold and transparent.


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 24, 2013)

This is 3g of iso shatter made from sour grapes.


----------



## vaportechnician (Dec 24, 2013)

My first run using hexane. 20 hr vac purge @ 150F. Hard but flexible at the same time. Melts immediately upon contact with any type of heat. Even warm hands can make it gooey. sort of snappy too.


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 25, 2013)

some runs of old twister trim pulling about 20-22g


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2013)

Made a fresh batch of my blonde crumble, strain is Jack Herer x Early Skunk x Pre-98.



Peace and hope you all have a nice Christmas!

FM


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Such pretty pictures! Good work everyone. Merry Christmas


----------



## Twitch (Dec 26, 2013)

a guy i know, had one of his buddies blast 2 zips of nugs and it put out 9.5 grams, he gave me 2 zips and asked if i though i could do better......


i put out 12.4 about 22% i feel pretty good about it lol


----------



## Twitch (Dec 26, 2013)

not a good pics of the nugs, but they were caked and smelled amazing and the waxed has the same fruity smell and taste the bud has


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 26, 2013)

here are some pics from work today


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 26, 2013)

God Twich I wish was running that every day lol looks great, and your wax looks tasty


----------



## Twitch (Dec 26, 2013)

i rarely run nugs, it was just a request from someone, almost all my other stuff is from trim

but it is nice running nugs


----------



## blackforest (Dec 26, 2013)

It was a busy day! Here's the before picture.... Well at least her trim.


----------



## terrapin420247 (Dec 27, 2013)

Some Mr.Nice winterized shatter, not entirely hardened but a nice easy to work with pull and snap taffy texture.View attachment 2942232View attachment 2942233


----------



## Twitch (Dec 27, 2013)

lmao looks like a ball sack


----------



## terrapin420247 (Dec 27, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> lmao looks like a ball sack


LMFAO Ya I noticed its shaped a bit like an old mans dong , I promise that wasnt on purpose. Tomorrow I should have some honeycomb of the same material, but im lovin the winterized. Tastes sweet , not full terps of course but can do monster dabs without hacking


----------



## Twitch (Dec 27, 2013)

terrapin420247 said:


> im lovin the winterized. Tastes sweet , not full terps of course but can do monster dabs without hacking


exactly....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 28, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> exactly....


Its a time process but well worth the extra time and work IMO!

Peace
FM


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 30, 2013)

some pictures from work today


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 2, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Before the scrape...as thin film...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make some nice QWISO. 

Im new here but not to the world of MJ. New to waxes tho. 

I just ran my first batch of qwiso the other nite just with a eighth. How are you getting those yeilds with small amounts? your other photo you posted looked like a damn nice haul from just 3.7.

Mine came out awesome. nice golden color pre-evap. Nice golden ending wax that hardened up to shatter like after. But i didnt yeild very much. 

Im aware an 8r wont get me much, but by the looks of your other photo, you had at least double my take. I did use very HQ maryjane for my batch. Mostly nug/brokenup/stems.

from all the compiled info from this site and this thread, im very pleased with my outcome of quality of the qwiso, was just curious as it looked like you got alot more then i did.


my process was - freeze everything, 20sec washes to quick pour thru mesh strainer, into doubled up unbleached filters. filtered into pyrex and then evaped using boiling water in a pan underneath and i just changed the water every 15mins or so until evap. i did 3 washes with 1 and 2 being the best. 2 almost looks like i got more out of that run than #1.

Great looking pics everyone!


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 3, 2014)

All qwiso


----------



## blackforest (Jan 3, 2014)

3....2....1.... Blast Off!

Pretty Golden!

In the chamber. Can't see it, but it's 'rolling' right now, looks sick!
15.5g 



Folded it and put it in the lid of a mason jar w/ some martha wrap. Going to see if I can make a nice puck, LOL.



Finished puck:
View attachment 2951245


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 3, 2014)

first qwiso attempt. HQ product.

pic is of 2nd wash. nice golden sappy. 1st wash came out like shatter, nice and hard. not sure what my total was tho in the end. 3.6g wash. 1st and 2nd about same size. 

have yet to try out my 1st or 2nd. damn snow storm keeping me from getting to smoke shop. my 3rd was was real tiny and i tried it a bit with the knife trick and didnt work to well but was damn good.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 3, 2014)

some pictures from work today unnamed mixed trim


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 3, 2014)

yoooo, R&R, you ever get that stuff tested? from the pictures, looks like you gots a simple method.. 

curious to see some results.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 3, 2014)

I have no idea, I am not the boss lol I just work in the hash mines if a center wants their stuff tested I guess we could.


----------



## blackforest (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, here's the puck I made by forming the shatter in the lid of a mason jar.This is a 14g puck.



Here's a patty I just left on parchment. you can see it starting to honeycomb down the middle. That is a 14g patty too.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 4, 2014)

blackforest said:


> Well, here's the puck I made by forming the shatter in the lid of a mason jar.This is a 14g puck.
> 
> 
> Here's a patty I just left on parchment. you can see it starting to wax down the middle. That is a 14g patty too.



thats keewwwwwwwww. good job man,

i like that shatter. i miss it, i found a little chunk laying around, it tasted wonderful.. BLACKforEST you have inspired me!!! next batch im shootin to get something like that, 

here some post shaatter matter. cookieess







straight pk buds. freshhhhhhhhhhhh :]


----------



## blackforest (Jan 4, 2014)

That is one delicious looking cookie! Holy Moly! I love the smell of fresh baked cookies!


----------



## SaybianTv (Jan 4, 2014)

Guzias are you the GuzMan I saw in my Cannabinoid Compounds - Marijuana Documentary ?!?!?!?!??!!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeeeee-jaaaahh 

First run in a* long muthafckn time*

Don't know if my fellow C&E Contributors know that I got a new vac pump, crafted a DYI chamber (she is pretty bad ass for homemade)

So, I was desperately wanting to do a run to play with mah new toys.

Started with 10 grams of bottom of the jar shake, packed into my mini extractor.
A bit of STöK butane..

SDA Shatter.

God damn..I got the fever again.












This reminds me of why I quit smoking flowers, super potent, that kicks the ass of any shop oil I've ever tried.

One tiny dab and it is reminiscent of when I first started dabbing...

Extreme sweats, expands immensely in the lungs while going into the lungs smoothly.

No sting, but definitelypunches the long..lol

Now that I have a pump again, hope to start adding moar pics with moar errrl.


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 4, 2014)

Been a while indeed SirDabs! I remember when you did a run every week it seemed lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 4, 2014)

BF!!!! That puck is fucking immaculate!!
* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to blackforest again. *

I'm gonna try this...yeeeee!

Should be seeing more pics from me soon.

Lolz..War Machine nailed it.

I used to do runs two-three times a week.

I lost my 1/2 oz tube, my 6 tube is now over at my bro-in laws house.
And I'll probably never see it again. Typically anything he borrows..ends up being gifted.

My Qp tube.. I donated thinking I would never use it..derp.

So, I currently have a gifted tube that holds at least 2 oz, but the ID being a whopping 1.75 ...

This seems much too wide.

That being said, I've noticed extraction tubes that are being produced as of late are actually increasing ID sizes.

It seems to be trending, anybody have any experiences blasting with an ID of 1.75 or bigger?


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 4, 2014)

SDA your stuff is awesome !! so yeah after that beauty comes the beast lol


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey guys. 

I'm seeing some awesome work here. 

I thought I'd share a couple pics of the different variations I've made. 

Mostly Hempstar and assorted kushes. 

Any advice is always welcomed!


----------



## SaybianTv (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess today everyone's posting in a flurry so I'll add another.


----------



## MiG pilot (Jan 5, 2014)

I love it when they glow with inner light.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 5, 2014)

^ beautiful, Nominate for pic of the year already!

fantastic!


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought I'd add a couple more.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 5, 2014)

lolll, looks like we all enjoyed the holidays..., and back to good ol work :] nice pics peeps


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 5, 2014)

no work today just putting up a couple pic of some wax I made yesterday


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 5, 2014)

^ YUM ^

This is what I'm smoking on as I type:


----------



## BoogNBuds (Jan 5, 2014)

Gives me the biggest urge to eat or smoke some of it! haha


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 6, 2014)

daily picture time ,it was a very interesting day. 5 lbs of nugs was a good day


----------



## SaybianTv (Jan 6, 2014)

Alright Alright I can't gallop to the tune of 5 poundages I got a full time job mang. 
Here's 70 I'm putting down to make budder because I don't like budder but I think wax is really pretty sometimes and I can't take it anymore. I don't like prejudice I got enuff coming at me, I hope it makes people who love this consistency happy. I hope i don't bung it up, im going to try to get this all done below 100f


Edit: fuck that 100f talk im not trying to break my wrist on this shit tonight, I got a full time job mang.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sneak peak at my trim/larf run.

Snow Goddess 2 and Neville's abusive wreck.

Dubbed as..

* Snow Wreck*

60gs in 7.1 grams out (for now, still purging).....













After some vac sessions...







I'm a bit miffed as I did not realize how thick my oil was. Must be THHHHIIINNNNNN ..

arghhhhhhh.!!

Lol... The aroma is insane.
Material was about 2 months old, did not technically cure the material...dried it to a bloody crisp off to the Ziplock.

I believe the color would be significantly darker if cured.

There was no backlighting used, she is glowing on her own.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 8, 2014)

mmmmm can I have a bite?


----------



## Twitch (Jan 8, 2014)

i am sure he would let you, if you drive your happy ass down to the springs 

looks fucking killer man love the color


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you brother Contributor Twitch!

Hope all is well with ya bro.
Finished my patty this morning.







Sorry, I cheese up the pics when I'm proud.. Lol


----------



## Twitch (Jan 8, 2014)

yummmmmmm! things are well, should be making a couple of trips soon. one with my fiance to show her the area.


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow lookie all the new waxes as of late...

@R&R - I assume you don't freeze the flowers? Might consider that... =) 

Here's a little something for your viewing pleasure.....
Shatter Dome lul



Meanwhile here on Marz....


But where will the bee's live?


----------



## Twitch (Jan 8, 2014)

BluJayz said:


> Meanwhile here on Marz....
> View attachment 2955914


the lego mans face is fucking epic,


----------



## Twitch (Jan 8, 2014)

hope yall enjoy....


----------



## RobFatty (Jan 8, 2014)

Gread wax porn guys! I'll be buying a couple cases of vector tonight to do a bud run of about 2 pounds of dried flowers and some leftover sugar trim. I'll take pics and post tonight!


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 8, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2956097
> 
> hope yall enjoy....


I can hear the crowd of aliens saying that in unison. lol


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Jan 8, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Thank you brother Contributor Twitch!
> 
> Hope all is well with ya bro.
> Finished my patty this morning.
> ...


Hey, if you can make oil look like that, I want you to cheese up the photos haha. Beautiful oil man.


----------



## Pyewacket (Jan 8, 2014)

It was seed harvesting time today. Knuckle deep for 3hours plucking seeds from 2 of my AFs. Had to pick/roll hash off of my fingers a couple times just to keep going; It was like eating cotton candy with licked fingers -- but much worse.

3.5g of good ol' finger hash:


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Jan 8, 2014)

Pyewacket said:


> It was seed harvesting time today. Knuckle deep for 3hours plucking seeds from 2 of my AFs. Had to pick/roll hash off of my fingers a couple times just to keep going; It was like eating cotton candy with licked fingers -- but much worse.
> 
> 3.5g of good ol' finger hash:
> View attachment 2956313


 dayummmmm


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 8, 2014)

BluJayz said:


> Wow lookie all the new waxes as of late...
> 
> @R&R - I assume you don't freeze the flowers? Might consider that... =)
> 
> ...


----------



## Twitch (Jan 8, 2014)

RobFatty said:


> Gread wax porn guys! I'll be buying a couple cases of vector tonight to do a bud run of about 2 pounds of dried flowers and some leftover sugar trim. I'll take pics and post tonight!


vector sucks you got any other choices? i mean i did my last batch with their new 14x and its the same as their 7x and that stuff still isnt as clean


----------



## blackforest (Jan 9, 2014)

Latest batches... A few different stages and methods. All the material is the same. 

Shatter puck. Folded once, placed in lid jar to form shape, nice and solid.


shatter patty, starting to honeycomb in the middle. Kinda like a 1/2 and 1/2 pizza. 


honeycomb, or close to it. Super sparkley and brittle. Zero cough factor, extra smooth! 
Baking at 7200ft isn't easy!


Newest One...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 9, 2014)

Winterized BHO...


Jack Herer x Early Skunk x Pre98




Raskal OG


Peace
FM


----------



## MiG pilot (Jan 9, 2014)

Great! I like the original name of this product - *A*bsolute *A*mber.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 9, 2014)

those look awesome ! some pictures from work


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 9, 2014)

R & r. You should post a little tutorial on how you run one entire batch. From packing , to end comb. Maybe you could teach us a trick or two . !


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 9, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> would love to, but space and time are limited. but if it helps make a better end product then maybe I should talk to the boss about it .


By freezing the flowers you will lock up much of the lipids and chlorophyll allowing you a more yellow and more pure extract. When freezing do it for 24hr+ in a air-tight container, letting freezer air in will put water on the flowers preventing full extraction. You might also consider freezing your butane. You will find you need about 50% less per run. 

If you get a promotion just send for me as your replacement.  j/k j/k


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 9, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> R & r. You should post a little tutorial on how you run one entire batch. From packing , to end comb. Maybe you could teach us a trick or two . !


 In all honesty that would be pointless Your guys stuff is light years ahead of mine, every picture I see lol couldn't teach you guys anything


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 9, 2014)

wait so you are saying 400g of cold butane (how cold?) will extract the same amount of hash from the same martial as 800g of room temp butane??


----------



## SaybianTv (Jan 9, 2014)

Hashman think about it this way, not literally but just to make a point. If you could hold your butane over your product for twice as long without damage how much more would you get? well what if you used half as much to get the same instead via colder temps. It's not magic it's our end goal driving every decision in the extraction process, I mean we could all get 100% if people where kicking down door's for the black stuff. 

I repeat this is an analogy, someone will step in with harder fact's as it's not a 2+2 = 4 but a curve over multiple variables.


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 10, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> wait so you are saying 400g of cold butane (how cold?) will extract the same amount of hash from the same martial as 800g of room temp butane??


Freeze it alongside the flowers for the same duration. (We put in freezer as soon as purchased and not removed till used) We also typically flip the freezer to the max setting to save time. 

Saybian is right its not always 50% but depends on how good its broken up, how cold and how good your tubes are etc.... 

Last run of the honeycomb from me in this thread only needed less than a full can to process 1.8oz trim. (per tube) Typically you would push two cans through 1.8 oz. You can tell when your extracting is done by touching your dribble and checking for stickiness or if your eyes are good look for no yellow tint. 

Also you can set your tubes aside to dry (or re pack them) and blast again. Second time will look yellow but turn out much browner/blacker in the final stages because it has much more lipids and chlorophyll than the first. Keep it separate; its's less heady and more body.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Blu, the info you have provided is helpful but a lot of it I cant use as I am doing closed system extractions and cant see or touch the n-butane during extraction.


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 10, 2014)

Ah OK, You can still freeze and drain a bit sooner than usual. I think you will be happy with results. 

Have some fun with it! =)


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 10, 2014)

I am planning on freezing some trim and a solvent tank to see if it makes a difference, thinking 1/3 less in the freezer run to see if it makes a difference for me thank you again for the helpful insight !! 
and thank you too saybianTv for helping to explain it in a different way. I love how helpful the C & E community can be


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 10, 2014)

Tonight's result:


----------



## blackforest (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm purging some right now... smells delicious when i open it up!
It's basically 'boiling' right now. It will draw you in, you will keep watching it, it's pretty mesmerizing!


Final result:
View attachment 2959862


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 13, 2014)

.5 shatter piece from a run from few nites ago. this is 2nd wash pic. crappy lighting. with light its very light yellow and see thru.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 13, 2014)

Og Kush QWET


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 13, 2014)

Og Kush BHO Winterized .2 Micron Syringe Filter


----------



## Twitch (Jan 13, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> Og Kush BHO Winterized .2 Micron Syringe Filter


all the bells and whistles very nice


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 16, 2014)

Some triple solvent glass..iso/pentane polish/ etoh winterize


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 16, 2014)

lio lacidem said:


> View attachment 2964252View attachment 2964253View attachment 2964258
> 
> Some triple solvent glass..iso/pentane polish/ etoh winterize



loll. raping the solvents up. 

iso , to pentane? then iso?

does pentane remove chloro or what? then you re balhsdifkc woahh


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 16, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> loll. raping the solvents up.
> 
> iso , to pentane? then iso?
> 
> does pentane remove chloro or what? then you re balhsdifkc woahh


Yes pentane cleans up the iso extract. Of pentane wasnt so expensive id do a full extract with it. Iso to pentane to everclear.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 16, 2014)

ahh. ok thanks for the input.

was that a certain strain, or mix? wish i could try it out


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 16, 2014)

That was from all popcorn and bottoms of ice. I like it cause i can do a longer iso extraction without black gooping it up.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 16, 2014)

Soo clarify how your cleaning iso with pentane(btw hexane is cheaper, I like it better too)
I assume you extracted with iso because its the cheapest off the list and you needed quite a bit to extract all your herb.. leaving you high in polar and non polar ickies. Throw it in pentane and water wash? Or did you saline? Or attempt at winterizing and filtering? Just curios cause you didn't mention ....then with the polar ickies gone, washed away in the water (or filtered?) you dissolve in etoh, freeze and filter (winterize) to remove the non polar components...
That's the basics of it guz


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 16, 2014)

wow thats quiet the iso wash! lol


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 16, 2014)

To clarify i did the iso wash first. Then used the skunkpharm polishing tech for hexane/saline wash except i used pentane instead( i prefer its 0 water solubility and easier purge) then i broke it down in everclear and froze for 36 hours without opening( thanks qwiso)filtered thru coffee filter then evpped


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 16, 2014)

Hexane is actually the point where no more water dissolves in well pretty much 9.5mg/l vs pentane 40mg/l, pentane is slightly easier to purge with its higher vapor pressure/lower bp but its not too bad and sensory threshold will decrease with decreasing vapor pressures... but since your winterizing after anyway (and hexane has a lower bp/higher vp than ethanol)I would prefer the extra lack of polarity over ease of evap that comes with the longer chain hexane


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 16, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Hexane is actually the point where no more water dissolves in well pretty much 9.5mg/l vs pentane 40mg/l, pentane is slightly easier to purge with its higher vapor pressure/lower bp but its not too bad and sensory threshold will decrease with decreasing vapor pressures... but since your winterizing after anyway I would prefer the extra lack of polarity over ease of evap that comes with the longer chain hexane


I may try hexane next time. It is definately cheaper can it be properly purged without vaccuum?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 16, 2014)

It will be gone after the winterize. Hexane is easier to evap than ethanol with the boiling point some 20° lower, estimate off memory... and there shouldn't be too much tane in the hash anyway. I mean you evap most of the fluid before you dissolve in etoh and once dissolved in..any remaining hexane will leave before the ethanol


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 16, 2014)

Im definately gonna try that. Thankyou for the info


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 16, 2014)

Most recent batch of Snap. 

I'd say its my preferable form of oil.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 17, 2014)

lio lacidem said:


> I may try hexane next time. It is definately cheaper can it be properly purged without vaccuum?


Hexane does a fine extraction, but despite its lower boiling point, it is harder to purge below the 130 ppm sensory perception levels than ethanol. Before using vacuum, we used several ethanol washes to tease the last bits of hexane out as an azeotrope.

Those added steps to remove the hexane, pretty much eliminates the monoterpenes from the end product as well, so it will be more hashy and less floral in aroma and taste.


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 17, 2014)

Fadedawg which do you prefer for polishing hex or pentane? Just curious


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 17, 2014)

latest run.

Wonder Dog 7g run - QWISO

4 quick 20sec washes. all came out very light light yellow so i figured 4 still got a little something and was done there. combined 1 and 2 together and 3 and 4. all frozen. extracted in garage which was nice 20deg.
evapped on hot griddle staying around 110ish. then let it purge for 15 at like 120. 

very pleased with the outcome. but im still confused as to why this stuff is always shattering out. once its off heat its hardcandy and flying all over. is it because of my climate right now? cold and dry here? even indoors in 60/70s still hard. 

starting product. slighty blurry. phone cam. snowing with keif. tad too dry so 1/3 turned to shake while prepping. only 2 little specs jumped to the final product somehow in the pour. 


3/4 Batch 


1/2 batch


will know final yeild tomorrow. 

im happy tho with trying the hotplate out. noticeably less time then doing hot water changes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

Winterized BHO....Jack Herer x Pre-98



Peace
FM


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 18, 2014)

mmmm tasty pictures everyone. been to busy to do much picture taking but here are a few
dang it cant upload pictures


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 18, 2014)

crawlintbss said:


> latest run.
> 
> Wonder Dog 7g run - QWISO
> 
> ...


Try letting it evaporate with a fan directly on it and no heat. You will be able to manipulate the end consistency more. ISO will evaporate 100% on its own and then can be vac's or heated for consistency.


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 18, 2014)

Interesting. I may try that on one of my nexts runs to see.( Im an impatient mofo, so waiting 24hrs is painstaking for me lol ) every pic ive seen of people doing the long air evap method, always seems to come out powdery/dryish hard to scrape hash. i scraped mine around 110 so it was all a nice consistency. But i will deff try it out during a next batch on one of the washes as a test to see. 

It seems like my #1/2 is actually staying slightly taffy. no fine breaks/snaps when i bend it fairly well.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> mmmm tasty pictures everyone. been to busy to do much picture taking but here are a few
> dang it cant upload pictures


I am having the same problem, it makes me use the basic single picture up loader. A couple of days ago I was able to upload multiple pics, now I cant. Maybe something to do with the site? 

Peace
FM


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 18, 2014)

Im getting the same issue. I believe it has to do with either java/shockwave or flash. we probably have a update somewhere that needs to be done.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

funny you mentioned it cause my Java Up Date pop up box appeared. lol


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 18, 2014)

crawlintbss said:


> Interesting. I may try that on one of my nexts runs to see.( Im an impatient mofo, so waiting 24hrs is painstaking for me lol ) every pic ive seen of people doing the long air evap method, always seems to come out powdery/dryish hard to scrape hash. i scraped mine around 110 so it was all a nice consistency. But i will deff try it out during a next batch on one of the washes as a test to see.
> 
> It seems like my #1/2 is actually staying slightly taffy. no fine breaks/snaps when i bend it fairly well.


Yes its white when you have very thin layers of it with very little lipids and whatnot. If you want; you smash it all together and vac it too. It's first form will be the shatter you are used to; I continue to vac for cheese like stuff.


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 18, 2014)

BluJayz said:


> Yes its white when you have very thin layers of it with very little lipids and whatnot. If you want; you smash it all together and vac it too. It's first form will be the shatter you are used to; I continue to vac for cheese like stuff.


suprisingly i forgot that i had poured even a 5th run for the hell of it. looked slightly green so i said fuck it. went and looked at it today and it air dried out, so i heated and scraped. to my suprised it was a nice golden still. i piled to middle and heated at 120 for 30mins then scraped. its a nice bend n snap now. warms in finger and can get a good pull. im satisified for sure!  

not sure if its a bit more pliable due to more fats and stuff. tho it is a nice golden color. not green/black look at all.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jan 19, 2014)

BluJayz said:


> Try letting it evaporate with a fan directly on it and no heat. You will be able to manipulate the end consistency more. ISO will evaporate 100% on its own and then can be vac's or heated for consistency.





crawlintbss said:


> Interesting. I may try that on one of my nexts runs to see.( Im an impatient mofo, so waiting 24hrs is painstaking for me lol ) every pic ive seen of people doing the long air evap method, always seems to come out powdery/dryish hard to scrape hash. i scraped mine around 110 so it was all a nice consistency. But i will deff try it out during a next batch on one of the washes as a test to see.
> 
> It seems like my #1/2 is actually staying slightly taffy. no fine breaks/snaps when i bend it fairly well.





BlueJayz said:


> Yes its white when you have very thin layers of it with very little lipids and whatnot. If you want; you smash it all together and vac it too. It's first form will be the shatter you are used to; I continue to vac for cheese like stuff.


Hey guys I get the white powder every time the tane extract is super cold and ambient air is very cold out and I use no heat at all to evaporate the solvent. And the oil always seems to be a bit lighter in color when made this way. It's a tricky thing to add just a bit of heat while evaporating the solvent to keep it from going to a large white powder mass and still keep it a nice light color. But if I am doing large runs and add a bit of heat (around 70F) or so then the oil will slightly darken up a bit prior to the vac purge. Bit of a learning curve to get it to not powder up while still keeping the temp of the extract very low.

Large run extracted at very low temps with no heat while evaporating the tane:​



​
Note: there is still lots and lots of solvent still in the white powder concentrate. Pressing it between your fingers and getting it a bit warm reveals a strong butane smell and when further purged lots of gas still purges off of it.
​


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 19, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> Hey guys I get the white powder every time the tane extract is super cold and ambient air is very cold out and I use no heat at all to evaporate the solvent. And the oil always seems to be a bit lighter in color when made this way. It's a tricky thing to add just a bit of heat while evaporating the solvent to keep it from going to a large white powder mass and still keep it a nice light color. But if I am doing large runs and add a bit of heat (around 70F) or so then the oil will slightly darken up a bit prior to the vac purge. Bit of a learning curve to get it to not powder up while still keeping the temp of the extract very low.
> 
> Large run extracted at very low temps with no heat while evaporating the tane:​
> 
> ...


Were talking about ISO buddy... But verry nice. =}


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey Blu ya man I'm thinking it doesn't matter what type of solvent it is that has those results. I think it's the temps during extract and evaporation.


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess iso tends to shatter alot. Suprisingly this last run, with using a hotplate has gotten all my batches to a slight glass/sap consistency. Warm in fingers for a few mins and easy to get a pull off of.

Checked out my 1st run after a few days of sitting at room temp and it glassed out nicely. Looks pretty sweet.

Off the hotplate -


After sitting for fews days


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh no, this thread is falling off the first page... 

I had quite a few old slabs of oil that was under-purged and just wasn't looking good as I was extracting, so I put then in the freezer for some future experiments when I got a new vac setup.

Well, since obtaining the vac and chamber many friends are requesting the ole 50/50 split.
so, I got some material awaiting blast off.

I wanted to practice my purge tech and refine it before doing said runs.
So, I collected up all those frozen half purged oils and went to work.
First melted it all down into a patty and vac'd for 1 hour...got this

Hehe  you can visually see the mix o' strains.






Lets zoom in and see what it looks like.






Collected off parchment with my dabber like so..







With so many different strains and consistencies I have a consistency that has the properties of a nice wax, budder, shatter and sap.







Adheres to dabber but, not sticky....the aroma is like a punch in the face..

I took one dab, and I've been comfortable for the last 45 minutes.







I'm becoming a wax fan* very quickly* now that I have a chamber.

Shatter is still good, but IMO...

* properly purged wax* = Dehydrated shatter.

And pushing past the shatter stage into wax is absolutely much smoother on the inhale, seems to have heightened aroma and flavor.

I don't know the why...
But, I have a theory...

Feedback is encouraged.
When purged completely free of solvent* and* moisture and the air pockets are formed into the resin, these air pockets allow the terps to oxidize, enabling them to  free up upon vaporization points and hence creating a heightened flavor on the palette (terpenes) and a heightened aroma in the nose (terpenoids)

^ again, that last paragraph is complete speculation and would love to hear others thought on this subject.

I'd love to compile evidence on this subject..

However, this all may be moot, as different folks enjoy different strokes.


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 20, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> Hey Blu ya man I'm thinking it doesn't matter what type of solvent it is that has those results. I think it's the temps during extract and evaporation.


I would disagree, duplicate what he is saying and you will see the difference. 

ISO white powder has no solvent it and is a final form of concentrate. When done correctly will happen in every QWISO regardless of temperature. (Reference the famous white razor photo) 

QWISO doesn't require heat though, BHO does.


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 20, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Oh no, this thread is falling off the first page...
> 
> I had quite a few old slabs of oil that was under-purged and just wasn't looking good as I was extracting, so I put then in the freezer for some future experiments when I got a new vac setup.
> 
> ...


I love the taste and aromas from wax, but I've found one huge problem with it.... It degrades WAY too fast. 

Those air pockets that you mention exposé more surface area to the air, and degrades a bunch of different stuff. Shatter/glass/Snap&#8482; have minimal surface area, and I'm finding holds MUCH longer. 

Try that wax in 3-4 days, and report back on the intensity.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 20, 2014)

Are you from Toke City?

Haha...lolz

I'm not here to argue Shatter vs.Wax.

I thought I had clarified that with my last sentence.

I believe * budder* to be super intense and flavorful for about 3 days, then degrades rapidly due to air being* incorporated* into the resin, pulling in atmospheric contamination.

My post is referring to purging past a shatter into a stable Honeycomb wax...by removing the moisture.
Every single entry into the Secret Cup in the solvent category is most often wax, not shatter.

Believe me, just a week ago, I had the same exact opinion..
* wax sucks*

But, now that I'm actually purging into wax, my opinion has changed.
It is simply my opinion.

Happy Dabbing my friend, cheers.


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry bro. I didn't know I was arguing. I thought you were looking for feedback. I was just saying that anything like comb/wax/butter will inherently degrade faster due to surface area. I picture a sphere of shatter. I see its outter surface being the area mainly damaged by outside air, and the stuff inside sealed in a form if "stasis". If I had the same diameter sphere, but it was comb, it would have alot more surface area, therefore degrading faster. That's all. 

Your stuff is killer mang, don't get it twisted.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 20, 2014)

I love shatter too brutha..

































































Shatter lover here man..


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 20, 2014)

If wax held up like the shinies, I'd def smoke that everyday. It just sucks when it don't get you sliced anymore. Haha


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 20, 2014)

And yes, I'm sorry brotha!!
I just automatically jump on the defensive, as I'm used to folks bashing wax on other forums.

I forum jump quite a bit, and forget that RIU is chill for the most part.

Peace my bro.
Happy dabbing, lets get high


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 20, 2014)

No worries my friend. I'm a wax lover too, bro. I just make it in small batches. 

Heres what in smoking as we speak. It was made in an experimental PP chamber. It's exactly what you're talking about: purged into wax.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 20, 2014)

hell ya sir dabs!!! shit shimmers like good coke..... not that i know what fish scale looks like or anything.....


----------



## Twitch (Jan 20, 2014)

[Q]







bad ass pic


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 20, 2014)

seriously SDA please teach me to make pretty product for the MMC's cus twitch copied a most beautiful pic. Teach me please oh master


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 23, 2014)

Halfway to cheeze! 



Tangerine Dream


----------



## blackforest (Jan 23, 2014)

Example of what not to do. Somehow some flakes made it past my filters! I was like WTF, did I even put a filter on end of the FN tube?
No worries, it's for me anyway. Everyone likes the shatter better than the purged cookies. I prefer crumbly madness, but hey, it's pretty.


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice n yellow. Nice n yellow. Nice n yellow. Nice n yellow. &#55356;&#57270;


----------



## Twitch (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you sunni!!!!!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 23, 2014)

* seriously!!! Thank you for finally getting one of our favorite threads a Sticky!!!!!*

Ole dabs kicked it off and the artists of extracts filled it up with inspirational pics.
Thank you to all that have added to this epic thread.

I'd like to get to about 1k pages...

Lets do work...

I want the RIU Hash/oil thread to be the best on the web!!


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 24, 2014)

Well now that this thread is stickied,I think I should do a 20g nug run to celebrate of bho and maybe a 10g run of ISO lol


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes!!! Big dabs all around, on the house! 
you got 4:20 seconds to get here . 

we've hit a nice milestone. Thanks sd


----------



## Twitch (Jan 24, 2014)

thank sunni

she is the one that made it happen


----------



## blackforest (Jan 24, 2014)

CBR420RR said:


> Nice n yellow. Nice n yellow. Nice n yellow. Nice n yellow. &#127926;


Cause it's super cold outside and all my butane and material is in the garage (freezing)
I swear it makes a difference...


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 24, 2014)

Beauty!

just got some Hempstar (pre-Brainstorm) in. Nug-runnin' as well. 

Congrats fellow scientists.


----------



## M1dAmber (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats on getting this stickied, SirDabs!

Yeah buddy!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 24, 2014)

Collaborative effort my brother!

The Contributors of C&E have made this epic thread what it is.

Never thought it was gonna happen....hehe
Snicker..

I'll be adding more pics to the thread this weekend...

My Pain levels have been keeping me from running the oil I need to run, and I'm sick of it.. 
So, first thing tomorrow...
Medication will be doubled or tripled and I'm doing work!!!

Need to grab at least one case of tane.
@Black Forest..

What brands do they carry over there at the shop on Chelton & Fountain?
I prefer Lucienne.

* Saw a new brand of Butane* today at the head shop.

(new to me at least)(never heard or seen it before)

* Clear Blue*
Claims 9x refined. ...

Any Contributors have experience with this stuff?..7$ per can.

Also..
The new Vector..
Pretty sure I saw that Twitch tried this stuff at 17x???

Can't recall your thoughts..
Refresh me please?

Also...lol

@BF..
I recall you saying you make some glass???
I would like to ask ya a few ??? S

Pm me or I'll pm you a lil late . 

Thanks in Advance guys.


----------



## blackforest (Jan 24, 2014)

They just had some power 5 down there. I see some 14x online for about $65 per case I might give a try. I've never heard of Lucienne brand butane before, but will def. keep my eye out for it. Lately I've been running about a case at a time, so I have to keep the costs down if possible. I think I'm going to run some tomorrow too, going to make some more shatter for some friends. I try not to keep too much around because I'll be dabbing all day!

Ooh and as for the glass, my wife makes glass jewelry and art, and her lampworking is pretty much just beads although she did make a dabber out of a glass rod that ended up looking like a penis.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 24, 2014)

the vector is the same its 14x its the same as the 7x


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 24, 2014)

Right on BF!!
And no need to pm now 

Lucienne is made in the UK and carries the&#8221; Near Zero Unities&#8221;label.
Fairly low on&#8221; mystery oil&#8221; content and less than 4$ a can.

As always, thanks Twitch!


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 25, 2014)

Still waiting for a good camera to come my way but here's some gooey goo...


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 25, 2014)

have not posted anything in a while lets see if it works.............
nope grrrr why cant I post a picture why!


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 25, 2014)

What exactly is happening when you try to post a picture? Try a third party site like tinypic.com, you don't need to register or anything and it always has worked for me.


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 25, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> have not posted anything in a while lets see if it works.............
> nope grrrr why cant I post a picture why!


Use the "basic up loader" on the bottom right when you click add image.


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 25, 2014)

Pre-vac:


----------



## Twitch (Jan 25, 2014)

looks like it will turn out nice, lets seems some finished pics


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 25, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> What exactly is happening when you try to post a picture? Try a third party site like tinypic.com, you don't need to register or anything and it always has worked for me.


it sits there just waiting to upload but it never does .


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 25, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> it sits there just waiting to upload but it never does .


Try tinypic.com, that way you can just skip uploader manager.


----------



## DrJohnStivers (Jan 25, 2014)

A little piece of plant matter, but smokes great.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 26, 2014)

Tried Tinypic was not working it kept saying invalid source or some crap I uploaded it to tinypic but cant move it here im fixing to give up


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 26, 2014)

Come on R&R ...lol

You managed to get a badge and ya can't upload Photobucket?
Hehe .....
Snort......

I'm just kidding...

But get Photobucket.

All you do is upload your pic to said site (this will work the same as tiny pic as well I'm sure. )
Click on&#8221; my albums&#8221;
It will open up your &#8221; gallery&#8221;
Click on desired photo>
Photo is now on your screen>
&#8221; click&#8221;
> view links
Click&#8221; copy image&#8221;
Screen reads&#8221; image copied&#8221;

Come back to your RIU post field.
Type, hi, this my errrl..click right here......___________________
< and hold...an image pop up and say&#8221; paste&#8221; > click paste.
Repeat until desired post is complete.

Click on &#8221; preview post&#8221; to see if you did it correctly..
&#8221; Submit Post&#8221;

Wallah...
Peeek-churrrz.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 26, 2014)

ok that works ! thanks guys


----------



## Twitch (Jan 26, 2014)

best looking stuff i have seen from R&R nice man very nice


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jan 26, 2014)

Very tasty looking R&R!


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 26, 2014)

thank you guys.


----------



## blackforest (Jan 26, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> have not posted anything in a while lets see if it works.............
> nope grrrr why cant I post a picture why!


It has to be your browser. I'm using chrome and it works just fine. Try switching or updating a browser? Also maybe check the compatibility mode if you are using IE?
What happens when you click the little "add image" icon when you are typing a post/response? a box pops up for me and lets me select the location of the image. I do have to use the 'basic uploader' though (bottom right of the pop up box)


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 26, 2014)

@R&R now that looks yummy. good job mate.


----------



## blackforest (Jan 26, 2014)

R&R,

Make sure that is labeled correctly. You might get the munchies late at night and take a big ol bite on accident! Looks so good I want to eat it.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 26, 2014)

now I need to make it thicker, thinking smaller pans? saw a link to a "goo free" silicon pan maybe do that.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 26, 2014)

and thank you guys, really.


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 26, 2014)

Little nug run, 10g of some random nugs (on the older end) smoked pretty nicely. Yielded only 1g so a 10% yield back which is ehh.. The nugs were old and so-so so can't expect much. Think I'm going to do another 10g nug run and then winterize that batch to see how much less I would be yielding. But least I got my extraction up for this sticky!


----------



## Twitch (Jan 27, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> now I need to make it thicker, thinking smaller pans? saw a link to a "goo free" silicon pan maybe do that.


for thicker patties what i do is when the oil is starting to cloud up and change to wax fold it over on itself and i have been curious to try the slick pans


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 27, 2014)

hmm haven't tried that thanks twitch! will try it today and see what happens


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 27, 2014)

Do I need those $1100 pumps to make a Terpenator R&R? I can build one for basically the cost of the valves and fittings. Material, laser, maching, and welding is all free.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 27, 2014)

This was my first try at any kind of extract. Decided to make all my trim into RSO. 7.2 oz of close trim yielded about 12 grams of RSO. I used 99% ISO as the solvent.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 27, 2014)

RSO doesnt count....

sorry just givin u a little shit


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 27, 2014)

hahaha^^
in the C&E section "Black isn't beautiful" lol

you could've had MUCH better results using the same solvent, just a different process
a 20-30 second frozen quick wash is what we prefer to use, aka QWISO

lots of good info here to help improve your next extraction


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 27, 2014)

@ CBR420RR

An 1,100$ pump isn't necessary for DIY.terpenator.


I created a thread somewhere on some forum where I posted the parts list along with where to source said parts.
said list was sourced directly from Skunkpharmresearch.

For.an MKIII-a you will need roughly 1500$ to create your own, with all the bells and whistles...

I believe Specialized Formulations can get you a ready to blast Terpenator with all the extra goodies for about 2200$
Specialized formulations has* excellent * customer service..
Highly recommend.


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 27, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> @ CBR420RR
> 
> An 1,100$ pump isn't necessary for DIY.terpenator.
> 
> ...


I must have directed that question at the wrong person. Sorry bro, AND thanks. 

I think I found that site earlier, with a comprehensive list, I just don't know exactly what I want. I don't know enough about them. What I DO know is they are closed systems that recycle your solvent (can, N, and/or Propane?) allowing large runs with very little waste, and the perform a simple, primary vacuum purge. 

I work at a fab shop. Equipped: Laser, machine shop, materials, etc. 

i just need to know exactly what I need to fit my "smaller" demands. 

Ideally I'd like a daily tube (20-30g), and a harvest tube (1/4-1/2lb), but I don't even know if you can interchange the top-ends. 

I'd need to read about the usage of propane as well. 

I have a grasp on the operation and mechanics work, but nowhere near enough to modify the design for my needs. 

I don't know what's neccesary, and what can be lost or trimmed down. 

Any help would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yay!!! R&R...

See how much of a difference that makes?

Now we can see clear imagery of the crumble y'all are making.
By far the best pics you've posted..

Did ya end up using the Photobucket?


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 27, 2014)

@SDA nope, tiny pick then copy paste to riu !






like so













this is 34g pile of Sour Con \ a cross of sour d and l.a. confidential. working on bigger chunk less crumble


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 27, 2014)

might have found some viable beans in the shake/trim for this run


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 27, 2014)

CBR420RR said:


> Do I need those $1100 pumps to make a Terpenator R&R? I can build one for basically the cost of the valves and fittings. Material, laser, maching, and welding is all free.


um I don't use a terpenator I use tamisium 700 and 700E (half pound tubes). would love to have access to the tools and knowledge to make some bigger tubes that sill fit the same base


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 27, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> um I don't use a terpenator I use tamisium 700 and 700E (half pound tubes). would love to have access to the tools and knowledge to make some bigger tubes that sill fit the same base


I don't know enough about it to suggest anything, but is it as simple as removing the old, smaller tube, and welding on the new, larger tube?


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 27, 2014)

unfortunately no, but you gave me an idea !


----------



## CBR420RR (Jan 27, 2014)

Me too, now that I've looked at it. Lol


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 27, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> you could've had MUCH better results using the same solvent, just a different process
> a 20-30 second frozen quick wash is what we prefer to use, aka QWISO
> 
> lots of good info here to help improve your next extraction


Thanks, had a feeling I might catch some shit based on the more advanced extracts in this thread. I am pretty happy with these results though. 
I will look into the QWISO for the next round. 

Peace,
Cascadian


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 27, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> @is is 34g pile of Sour Con \ a cross of sour d and l.a. confidential. working on bigger chunk less crumble



hey why are you interested in bigger chunks? shelf appeal?

you seem to have a nice clean system..

like twitch said, once it starts really fogging, you are soo close, so thats when you pile it into a fat glob.. 

are you vacuum purging at all though ? if not, it may take longer than your usual process..

the thicker chunks come out nice and purty, but a little more time in my experiences..


----------



## blackforest (Jan 27, 2014)

Some good Colorado pay dirt here. Going through and taking out the big stems and any debris. All lower nug material, smells great! 
Going to make a bunch of shatter. Mix of strains, but almost all sativa so the oil can get pretty uppidy. Put my bucket of material out in the garage. Cold out tonight, snowing... too much to fit into the freezer!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hehe....

Pretty nice lot you got for X-strcak-shon there BF!!
Can't wait to see your patty, they always brings me joy and inspiration...lol

Stopped by the shop yesterday that you recommended for a source of tane.
I owe ya one on that tip there friend...
Although it's just Power 5x (still good stuff, same thing as Vector's 5x )...just a different label.
^ Not a* verified fact, but I'm fairly positive*.

Anywho, got the case for 35$ OTD... Sah-wheat!!
* Every single other smoke shop, head shop charges a minimum of 5$ a can, up to 15$ per can*
^ and because of BHOstards that refuse to step outside to do the blast, Co.law has stepped in and are now monitoring butane purchases, limited to 2 cans per day.

Pain levels suck....
Was gonna do a run yesterday morning, but by the time, I felt good enough...
It stated fucking snowing...
Oh well...

Maybe I'll gather mah mah-tear-realz and take a pic of that.

Hash and oil Thread must keep growing.
Today is my Monday for work..

But, I got  homework also, many orders to fill...

May end up spraying in the morning, purge whilst at work.

But, I like to keep an eye on things..OCDeez..
So, that won't happen, lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 28, 2014)

^ there is one Pint jar, the rest are the biggins..
Lets peek inside a couple 

From 303 genetics (unsure on strain)






Random trims






The ......






Idk..lol






In the bin, fresh trimmed Snow Goddess 2






I hate my pain, it sucks.......
Keeps me from doing the things I love 

Up there^..


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> In the bin, fresh trimmed Snow Goddess 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a very beautiful picture. 

nice lot of work, good luck sir dabssssss


----------



## matthend (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree on the beauty of the above pic. That trim looks better than a lot of nugs I come across


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you Guzias & Matthend! 

She is definitely one of my favorite tasting/smelling trichome producers...particularly the size of them heads...Gotdayum.

The only issue with her is the yields...

My first time growing her, I vegged for over 8 weeks...flowered for 10.5 weeks and yielded about 2.5 oz of tops and 1 oz of larf/trim.

This time, a very close friend grew her for me and got even less this time.
I think he vegged for the same time and less flower time however.

Yeaaaaahh, so lots of work to do 

I really desperately need to be feeling better by Saturday Morning, as I'm running low on oil (down to about 5-6 grams)
And, well.... Orders keep coming in, but my real job keeps interfering.

I am seriously considering going on disability after my double hip replacement.

I'm fairly sure I can make more cash working from home, rather than the fucking restaurant industry.
Sorry for the rant...lol

Lunch-y time ...I post a lot..

I like to post whilst still on the clock better though.. 
Rock the clock, getting paid a nice fair hourly rate while reading and posting on the Intra-Webz 

Good times.

Anybody watch the Pro-bowl on Sunday?
Best Pro-Bowl in years.


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 28, 2014)

Yup true that, I'd love to run that trim 

Hey SD feel free to stop by Cali and give me your crop thankssss lol


----------



## MnH (Jan 28, 2014)

dry sift..


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 28, 2014)

MnH said:


> View attachment 2977448
> 
> dry sift..


Looks damn pretty if I do say so myself. You should probably give me some.. lol


----------



## blackforest (Jan 28, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Thank you Guzias & Matthend!
> 
> She is definitely one of my favorite tasting/smelling trichome producers...particularly the size of them heads...Gotdayum.
> 
> ...


Sir D,

Went to the local store today and it was closed! Strange for 3:30 on a Tuesday... you get the last case? lol. 
Hopefully they are open tomorrow or I'll have to order some.

I hope your surgery goes well, and I hope you have a quick recovery. I work from home, in logistics for like 8 years now. I work for myself, 1099. It's got it's pro's and cons, but I don't think I could ever commute more than 20ft again. Not sure what you are doing from home, but I always like to hear other people's ideas and successes. 

Hey I'm also curious what wattage light that plant was under. Buddy of mine is getting a little more than 16oz per 1000w light and I think He can get closer to 1g/watt instead of 1/2g/watt. That does seem like a low yield for the time in veg and flower you were talking about, but one thing I've learned is that I'm not really surprised anymore, good or bad!


----------



## blackforest (Jan 30, 2014)

Turned out pretty darn good! Smells awesome!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fuck!!
That looks fire BF!!!!

What happened to the like button?

I made a lil tiny bit of oil... I was about to run out!!
So, I busted out the ole Stainless Turkey baster... Put in 7 grams....

Got just a lil over a gram back.
Got a tad * artsy* hehe...

Had to heat to sculpt, hence the tiny bubbles.












Lol....

It's almost gone already.
 /


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 30, 2014)

lol dude SD that looks so beautiful man


----------



## dux (Jan 30, 2014)

Dang! Looks awesome!


----------



## crawlintbss (Jan 30, 2014)

Damnnnn do want


----------



## Twitch (Jan 30, 2014)

very nice gents!


----------



## blackforest (Jan 31, 2014)

W O W

Sir D, WTF, incredible!
Like button is MIA it appears


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 31, 2014)

yeah i really miss that like button lol


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome guys! SD you gots the oil makin and camera takin skills! Beauty pics!


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 1, 2014)

SD, awesome art man. reminds me of flames :]

kush de la strawberry .. winterized, mostly waxed at 100f and lots of vacuum :]

been letting it sit under a cfl and 75F , 20% humidity, turning veryyyy dark, yet sparkly


----------



## CBR420RR (Feb 2, 2014)

So when are we meeting up and smoking eachother's shit?


----------



## Twitch (Feb 2, 2014)

you in CO?


----------



## CBR420RR (Feb 2, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> you in CO?


Negatron. 

I'm guessing most of you guys are?


----------



## Twitch (Feb 2, 2014)

nope i am in Texas... but not for long


----------



## Twitch (Feb 2, 2014)

I have never posted up any pic of my grows because i am in Texas, but this is my last one.
8 days and i am done in the Texas


----------



## blackforest (Feb 2, 2014)

Can't wait to have you Twitch...


----------



## Twitch (Feb 2, 2014)

blackforest said:


> Can't wait to have you Twitch...


thanks man, i am having a little trouble finding people to take me serious everyone just think i am some hayseed from Texas


----------



## blackforest (Feb 2, 2014)

Take you serious, as in looking for work? I think CO is now Entrepreneur hot spot #1 for a couple of years. Anything I can do to help out, just let me know.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 2, 2014)

I PM'ed you. 

but yea having a little trouble maybe i am just asking the wrong places.

If any Extract companies are looking at this, Twitch needs a job, no job is out of my realm of expertise, i will sweep floors to manage quality control on large scale grows...


----------



## Twitch (Feb 2, 2014)

I haven't posted up any product in awhile, this is some Critical Kush the plant got to heavy and broke itself. So i did what any responsible blaster did, i chopped it up and dried it out.
got it bone dry

then sent it through a coffee grinder
then packed my tube lightly 
then placed in my freezer over night, where it got down to -18 degrees 
then i pulled my tube and butane out of my freezer and blasted 

everyone like putting something behind it 
<<<<that one is sexy
then after blasting we scrape it up on to the slick pad 


right now it is in the chamber finishing up.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 2, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2982837View attachment 2982838
> I have never posted up any pic of my grows because i am in Texas, but this is my last one.
> 8 days and i am done in the Texas


Hey, how's that portable AC working out for ya? With the extended ducting and all? Dual hose, i assume...Do you have the hoses hooked up to booster fans? Or just letting the AC fan do th work? 14k BTU?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 2, 2014)

All your shit looks great, BTW Twitch (I keep wanting to call you david...lol...)


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

idylis is the brand they say they are 14k btu but its more like a solid 10k 
they work great these last 3 summers have been brutal, with one year having 100 days over 100 degrees, at night time when the sun goes down the temps only drop to 90 degrees.
most people in Texas run their light at night because its too hot in the day, in the middle of summer time on the hottest day i can have my room at 65 if i want it.

and i get the 2 duct ac units because they pull outside air to cool off the condenser where as the single ducting ones are pulling air from inside the room and run it into the attic, and no booster fans are needed the built in fans on it are powerful enough. the only down side it all the holes i cut into the ceiling of these houses, but once you figure out how to patch the holes its a breeze, still nerve wrecking on your first house to just start cutting holes in walls and ceilings and running wires 

i got a couple of before and after pics i took of some rooms ill post up


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> All your shit looks great, BTW Twitch (I keep wanting to call you david...lol...)


thank you, and why david?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> idylis is the brand they say they are 14k btu but its more like a solid 10k
> they work great these last 3 summers have been brutal, with one year having 100 days over 100 degrees, at night time when the sun goes down the temps only drop to 90 degrees.
> most people in Texas run their light at night because its too hot in the day, in the middle of summer time on the hottest day i can have my room at 65 if i want it.
> 
> ...


Right on, I'm pretty familiar with how a dual hose unit works, just mainly wondering if you ran booster fans with the extended ducting. How far are you ducting? I'm looking at about a solid 15-20 feet, which is why I was wondering. Been running a window unit that is about to die...though it gave me a solid 3.5 years. Glad to hear the 14k(more like 10k) worked out for you...How many ac units and whats the wattage in that room? Sealed with a closed loop system on the lights too?(that's what I'm running at least), feel free to PM me this shit if you don't wanna blast the thread.



Twitch. said:


> thank you, and why david?


My acid buddy from 15 years ago was named David, but we all called him Twitch(in a totally good spirited sorta nickname way) Ate a lot of acid with Twitch.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

the ducting that comes off the back of my units is only 10 feet long, just long enough to have a foot or 2 above the insulation in the attic even when a 20 foot ducting as long as there arent 2 many turns you wont need a booster fan. there are 2 more portable ac units you dont see in that picture and another can 100 ill take a picture from the other side. 

this is a 5k room the lights are air cooled 8" raptor hoods they run attic to attic i have 2 8" can fans in the attic pulling air through the lights
it is not a sealed room but i could make it one is i added co2 and sealed the doors 

and if you can run window units do it, i run portables because the houses i set up are always in suburbia hell, cant have window units the HOA complains. actually where that ac unit is at there is actually a window, and 20 feet on the other side of that is my neighbors back door


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

this

into this


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

the 2 different angles


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> the ducting that comes off the back of my units is only 10 feet long, just long enough to have a foot or 2 above the insulation in the attic even when a 20 foot ducting as long as there arent 2 many turns you wont need a booster fan. there are 2 more portable ac units you dont see in that picture and another can 100 ill take a picture from the other side.
> 
> this is a 5k room the lights are air cooled 8" raptor hoods they run attic to attic i have 2 8" can fans in the attic pulling air through the lights
> it is not a sealed room but i could make it one is i added co2 and sealed the doors
> ...


The problem is I've been using the window unit to cool the ambient room temp that I draw from, as my grow room has no windows closer than 15ft. It works, but it's not efficient. I saw your pic, and it's honestly something I've been thinking about for 2 years now...lol...and I'm stoked that I can pick your brain about it, and even more stoked to hear that it works rather well. I already run my light ducting out the window, won't be much to run a couple more hoses for the AC along the same route. Thanks bro!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2983162View attachment 2983163View attachment 2983165
> the 2 different angles


You must spread some Reputation around before blah blah blah....


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

ok so i walked out to my chamber and it looked liked the pic on the left, no bubbles nothing. so i pull it out and it can be handled, but it has a really low melting point, at 76 77 it will stick to your finger and be gooey, at 70 degrees you can play with it. tastes amazing so i kept 3/4 of it in this form and put the rest back in the chamber to wax up to see if there is a flavor difference without changing the temp. this is some of the best non winterized shatter i have made, and yall know me i am a wax man but this is pretty good stuff.



wax pics and verdict coming soon....


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

View attachment 2983185

looks like a glass rose


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 3, 2014)

very nice! it does look like a rose
and nice set up btw, looks like a bigger/better version of my last set up.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2983185
> 
> looks like a glass rose


Or like a little puckered wax butthole...lol...What the hell is wrong with me?!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

this stuff turned out really good 


so i put some back in the chamber and had it wax up under the same temp just purged it long

Identical flavor, great stuff.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 3, 2014)

* Fuck yeaaaaahh Twitch looking fire!!*

Hehe...Twitch dabbin shattah?
Has hell frozen over?

Hehe...
+ rep


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> *\*
> 
> Hehe...Twitch dabbin shattah?
> Has hell frozen over?


it seemed like it was meant to be...
i walked into my garage and there were zero bubbles or movement in my oil so i pulled it out, dabbed it and it had no snap crackle or pop and it didnt get hard and brittle. 
so i put some back in the chamber to wax it up, i didnt change the temp just the time in the chamber. i wanted to see if there would be a noticeable difference in taste


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 3, 2014)

B.h.o. Yo yeyyy.clean yummies. Congrads on the harvests! Hope the transition to CO makes life less stressful . Tx= yuck


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

some one requested 2 ounce of the Rom to be ran 

ill post it up over the next couple of days


----------



## blackforest (Feb 3, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 2983162View attachment 2983163View attachment 2983165
> the 2 different angles


straight gangster twitch. Super Nice +rep!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 3, 2014)

Trim run....

























Damn..debris...






Folded up..


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

there is nothing wrong with trim runs....


----------



## Twitch (Feb 3, 2014)

i miss the like button


----------



## blackforest (Feb 3, 2014)

Very Nice Sir Dabs! Always impressive!


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice SD, we need that like button back.


----------



## Csufan97 (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful shatter dabs


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 4, 2014)

soooo pretty! and jim looks good covered in hash


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hehe..
After &#8221; curing&#8221; over night, slab o glass, I folded pretty thick, so..there is 3.6 grams from 30 ish grams of trim.
Super glassy today, neat-ohhhhhg


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice SD!

What happened to the like button anyway? Why was that a bad thing? What's up with that?


----------



## Pyewacket (Feb 5, 2014)

I had some Etoh that was time to send to the angels. It had been run though my distiller many times...and I have a new batch of Etoh ready to replace it. I decided to stage some quick 15second quick washes with some frozen trim/budlets(few Ounces). The first of three washes is purged and scraped...interesting texture. More like earwax. It scraped in almost a powder, and I rolled it up in a snake with the heat of my hands. Nice and solid a room temp..well 68degrees. Not very sticky as it can easily snapped (like breaking apart recess peanut butter cup...slightly denser). Although not the prettiest, it smells great.


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 5, 2014)

been so busy I have not dome much in the way of pics(sad panda) but I do have a cpl of some qwet I scraped the other night


----------



## IGROWLED (Feb 6, 2014)

Thought I would share a pic of one of my hash runs with you guys.


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 6, 2014)

That cantttt be from led right??


----------



## Twitch (Feb 6, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> That cantttt be from led right??


LED lights? LEDs are cool they are just expensive


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sneak peak of freshest run...&#8221; Sonja&#8221;

Fresh out da chambah..












I'll shoot more pics after work as she cures a bit.


----------



## blackforest (Feb 7, 2014)

I went to the recycling center yesterday, bottom of my box fell out and about 100 cans or so of butane and caps were all over the ground. Thankfully nobody else was there, took a good 5 minutes to get them all... 

Dab station with exhaust hood! LOL


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 7, 2014)

^^^
Like

Wtf....

I really miss that damn button.

Anybody know what the deal is?
Are they doing away with it?

Many forums have done this, and I have to say.....

It really sucks.
The like system iis great and had nothing but positive consequence.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 7, 2014)

Phantom Cookies BHO
View attachment 2987974
SinMint Cookies BHO
View attachment 2987977
View attachment 2987978
Pre Purge 
View attachment 2987979
Chocolope Shatter 
View attachment 2987981
My first bubble bag run of trim 70 micron
View attachment 2987982


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 7, 2014)

Idk man..I know riu experiences "rolling blackouts" with or without the likes
I'm not exactly on this forum to learn, more so entertainment while I'm at work or that aforementioned positive reinforcement..I'm certainly less inclined to post a longer more informative post without likes. It served its purpose and really is needed. I'm not into computers and all that crap but riu needs to get its shit together. The sites performance without the like isn't any better and pretty ridiculous imo


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 7, 2014)

this is bullshit if they had a "hate" id be clicking it lol


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lolll @ black forest.. Whoooops!

traveling with that many cans, full or empty , gets me alllll paranoid.. I got about 3 master cases left I need to recycle. Hope I don't have anything like that happen to me  
..


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 8, 2014)

Very nice SD and Blazin Purps!!


----------



## blackforest (Feb 8, 2014)

Really nice stuff there blazin purps! ***LIKE***


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 8, 2014)

Jack Herer Winterized


----------



## blackforest (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't mess with Texas! Nice Winterized JH there!


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 10, 2014)

got about 21.2g of mixed wax scrapings I have dissolved in about 34 oz of 91% iso should be ready to filter soon will post pics in a bit and "Like" to everyone's pictures
here we go 





was looking good 





then I got bored and sped it up wit a bigger filter










looks cloudy if its harsh I will do again and let it sit longer an let the slow filtering do its thing


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2014)

i want my like button back.....


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 10, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> got about 21.2g of mixed wax scrapings I have dissolved in about 34 oz of 91% iso should be ready to filter soon will post pics in a bit and "Like" to everyone's pictures


lol... thats a whole lotta iso for just 21.2 grams mang.

freeze that shit realllllllll good.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2014)

2 ounce romulan run for a friend, yall know my process here it is lol


----------



## blackforest (Feb 10, 2014)

Man ^^^^ I was trying to lay off the oil for a day or two since I had company in town, but my Pavlonian responses are kicking in thanks to your nice pics! Can't......stay......away! Liznike


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 10, 2014)

Right on Twitch very nice! I love my food processor. Great yields from the grinding!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 10, 2014)

Some 11 week flower OG. Chopped at about 50% amber trichs. Very orange/amber oil from this batch. Very happy with a 25% oil yield from these buds! After de-muffin 






Folded up and ready for the long vac


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 10, 2014)

and a little qwiso im working on


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 11, 2014)

Morning C&E...

Wax.... Stanky and packed full of flave-vahhh!
About 11% yield..


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is some Deathstar Shatter and Pineapple Ice wax We made for the www.coloradobudblog.com tutorial


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 11, 2014)

* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chewberto again. *

Dee-zammmm Chewy.

That shatter looking_ proper_ brother.

Don't mind the drool


----------



## chewberto (Feb 11, 2014)

So who here does Single solvent De-waxing?


----------



## Confucious (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking good Dabs and Chewberto!


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 11, 2014)

Here goes some ChemD shatter from like 2 years ago. Lol I was cleaning out the freezer yesterday and I found a bag of shake.. Woohoo..! Let's make glass..


----------



## BluJayz (Feb 13, 2014)

Lots of beauties up there! Need a like button =,(

Here's some goodies for you all. Some Kosher Kush...

 

60g cut, frozen untrimmed came out to 12.85g


----------



## blackforest (Feb 13, 2014)

Yumm factor is pegged...


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 13, 2014)

very cool BF is that a plastic mold that you pour warm oil into to make the bee figure?


----------



## DrJohnStivers (Feb 13, 2014)

Some Jack Herer nug run shatter. Very nice taste profile!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 14, 2014)

jack herer is one of my favorite to blast


----------



## DrJohnStivers (Feb 14, 2014)

I didn't blast it. Just smoking it. I think I am going to get some seeds. I am enjoying this a lot.


----------



## blackforest (Feb 14, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> very cool BF is that a plastic mold that you pour warm oil into to make the bee figure?


Chiseled from a 2cu.ft block of pure bho.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 14, 2014)

blackforest said:


> Chiseled from a 2cu.ft block of pure bho.


With a chainsaw!  
Very nice. Awesome for gifts at Christmas time


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 14, 2014)

BluJayz said:


> Lots of beauties up there! Need a like button =,(
> 
> Here's some goodies for you all. Some Kosher Kush...
> 
> ...


You should patent that as McDonald's English Muffin wax 

I lust planted some Kosher Blu. Trial run with a bunch to see how they do compared to the others in the room. Got some Tahoe OG, Pink Kush, Kosher, and original True OG in the same space.

What's your take on the Kosher? Are you liking it? Smoke report?


----------



## JJ Bones (Feb 14, 2014)

Blue Dream Shatter


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 14, 2014)

blackforest said:


> Yumm factor is pegged...
> View attachment 2994162


Wow...
This is
Vedddyy naice

Nice work BF!! 
Got me jelly, damn it.

I got the Friday Jellies...

@BLu
Fucking nice bro!!

Nice job to all that's posted.


----------



## BluJayz (Feb 15, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> You should patent that as McDonald's English Muffin wax
> 
> I lust planted some Kosher Blu. Trial run with a bunch to see how they do compared to the others in the room. Got some Tahoe OG, Pink Kush, Kosher, and original True OG in the same space.
> 
> What's your take on the Kosher? Are you liking it? Smoke report?


There is one in my sig,

Personally KK is a staple in the garden. The beast can take so much nutes and water that it's almost impossible to fuck up and does well under any light. KK also heads like a mad man with just a few snipps. Great grow. 

Here's a photo of a 30 day early chop.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 15, 2014)

Winterized BHO Jack Herer x Pre-98



Peace
FM


----------



## Twitch (Feb 15, 2014)

just curious FM why do you use so many razor blades?


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 15, 2014)

Lol that's what I said last time he threw up pics


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 15, 2014)

so my winterization didn't go as planed 





its really dark 










and has not finished drying


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 15, 2014)

I a ran it through the winterization process again less iso this time 















still dark as hell tho


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 15, 2014)

almost there


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 15, 2014)

oh almost forgot the work pics


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks good R&R.

That last pic is prolly the best looking oil the actual R&R has ever made.
Never seen it come out so golden, y'all did something real nice with that run..
Tell your boss, whatever..but all y'all's (R&R) need to continue to try and replicate the above^

The company will quickly gain more and more repute.

Strive for that color!
Nice work!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 16, 2014)

That last pic looks like a bucket of KFC!


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks Sir and Chew


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 16, 2014)

niceee little cute bees!

here be all xj 13s

pre shatter






shatttter







cookie


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 16, 2014)

BluJayz said:


> Lots of beauties up there! Need a like button =,(
> 
> Here's some goodies for you all. Some Kosher Kush...
> 
> ...



beautiful, and nice yield!


----------



## BluJayz (Feb 16, 2014)

Yellow pics - Nice Job RR, did you finally find a way to freeze the nugs?

And you might try winterizing with 180p instead of ISo if it was BHO.


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 16, 2014)

why 180p everclear and not iso 91% ?? I did a few frozen trim runs , didn't notice that much of a difference


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 16, 2014)

Girl Scout Cookie Wax


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 16, 2014)

looking sweet THC ! +1 like


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice waxes!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Texas, that shit is chunkyyyy. Noice.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## lio lacidem (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice texas! Very nice


----------



## blackforest (Feb 18, 2014)

Super Lemon Flavor. I noticed fresh is def better tasting...

View attachment 2998419


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 18, 2014)

Cleaned My Pyrex Today


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking fire boys....

Thank you all for keeping this thread as popular as it is.
Mas peeek-churzzzz
All cured material... 

1 oz in 4.6 out














^ Fresh out da chay-buh... 

More pics when she finished &#8221; curing&#8221; into a glassy &#8221; square.

Man, as I was folding this batch into a square...

Even after warming the section to fold....&#8221; Crunch&#8221;...shatter snapping sent shards everywhere..
Prolly closer to 5 ish grams


----------



## Twitch (Feb 18, 2014)

well shit i cant like or give any of yall +rep lol


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> well shit i cant like or give any of yall +rep lol


I got you covered...my rep hand is stronger anyway...


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 18, 2014)

Dayyummm...
Y'all got some rep POWER!!

lolz... 

Thank you gentlemen!

I know when I say&#8221; curing&#8221; oil may be a bit confusing to those that don't make oil often.


But to clear things up..
When I refer to curing my oil.. 
Right after the chamber, the oil has a wet looking finish.

I fold my square inside a parchment envelope that is breathable..
After 12 hours or so the oil really&#8221; glasses&#8221; up and hardens even more.

Hey!!
Has anybody tried blasting directly onto the new Oil Slick Sheet?* Not the Slick Pad*
The slick sheet is a bit pricey, but made from PFTE.
Manufacture claims its safe to blast directly onto, but only once.

I'm sooooo sick of scraping...lol

I think it's about 20$ ish for a roll..if in bulk around 11$
With the popularity of hash oil skyrocketing, one would think that some company would have taken initiative to create a safe material to blast onto.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 18, 2014)

Hehe don't use it with zho


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 18, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Hehe don't use it with zho


Ha!!

I don't think I'll use ZHO for anything but removing dust from inconspicuous areas.
Maybe...I'll walk on sunshine..
Lol


----------



## lio lacidem (Feb 18, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Ha!!
> 
> I don't think I'll use ZHO for anything but removing dust from inconspicuous areas.
> Maybe...I'll walk on sunshine..
> Lol


Why not lol? Everyone wants to use a solvent that turns to acid and phosgene when hits heat abd moisture. And is pretty toxic to boot? I just ordered a master case


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 18, 2014)

So in my personal opinion Teflon and silicone are similar.. Teflon is easily permeated by low weight solvent gases and pfoa levels may be of concern..overall its hard for me to weigh the possible negative side effects in favor of either...pfoa is far nastier than silica. You can't scrape either..

But zho has an off label use welding thermoplastics such as ptfe...being a halogen which easily penetrates its no good 

I wouldn't personally use silicone or teflon.. 
I use ceramics, glass or foil


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yup...

Figured this much.

I'll stick with my Pyrex and Ceramics for color contrast.

Somebody,
Please make us oil heads something that we can blast onto safely, evap safely and store in safely with no more godammed scrapings.
Thank you,
Sir dabs.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 18, 2014)

I* am* considering scaling down my dish diameter to fit my chamber however.

I got one that will fit, just hoping that the surface area is large enough. Not blasting any pounds,_ yet_

Think it'll work great actually...
If purged properly, the patty* in theory* should lift off the glass in one piece.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 18, 2014)

Its going to be very tricky..
Y'all want something "bendable" to freeze or whatever and be slick easily peeling off your hash without scraping. The problem is that floppines that's considered the "pro" is also the "con" .. 
A dense crystalline structure is desired for low penetration.. as I was saying in idk lol my last post. Until weed and hash making is fully legal I doubt anyone will put in the time effort or money to producing said container or something actually "novel" instead of repurposing something already in use. Imo once the profit is there it will come only then.. a hydrophillic coating may desirable and repel like a magnet..idk whoever does figure out a perfectly safe method will hit it big


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 18, 2014)

i picked up a roll. they are awesome to blast onto. butttt. as they recommend, its not a good idea to re use them.. 

and at the price they go for. i never bought another roll.. 

the rolls are tiny. 

nothing like blasting onto pyrex 

i hate scraping as well. 

forever.

thankskfortherepguys! :]


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 18, 2014)

See that single use thing is getting me..
Its easily plasticized by butane gas and it is significantly safer the first use.. at the same time it has the potential to be far worse than silicone.
One of those things that you kinda have to weigh for yourself.. no way to confirm levels of harmful substances such as pfoa.
I would prefer to use something completely safe. But I suppose Teflon is going in the right direction


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 18, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> just curious FM why do you use so many razor blades?





qwizoking said:


> Lol that's what I said last time he threw up pics


I use the blades cause its the only way I know how to get it off the pyrex dish. I am open to all recommendations, and would like to know a better way or shall I say easier way.

Peace
FM


----------



## Twitch (Feb 18, 2014)

i make a couple of passes with the first blade then i scape it off with this small knife on to slick pad and with the first blade again make another pass and do it all over again... 

lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 18, 2014)

I personally angle my blade at 45° to scrape and to , well scrape..lol

I usually scrape until the oil is about to hit my thumb as I grip the blade, I consider it to be&#8221; full&#8221;...
Then, using the same angle the blade at 45° and do the opposite of scraping...

Place oil on parchment and spread, like peanut butter.
Repeat.

The oil must be warm.

I use a heat gun to warm my blade before the scrape then warm again to spread.
As you are scraping, it is ideal to have your dish during on a source of low heat...
Like a heating pad, set to medium.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 18, 2014)

Wait...
Just realized you are scraping from winterization so you won't need to scrape to purge.

Duhhhhhh

Lol..sorry about that.

Use a heat gun or * very very carefully* a torch to heat the backside of the blade opposite the oil....
The heat will transfer and the oil will melt off into a beautiful droplet and harden nearly instantly.

Drop these next to each other on a glass dish (ashtray)..will photograph beautifully and it will act as an artists paint palet.... except they be dabbbzzzz.


----------



## blackforest (Feb 18, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Yup...
> 
> Figured this much.
> 
> ...


I use a round dish because the tools I use flex to the sides and get 98% of everything in the dish. 
I use the painters tool to get the majority out, I use a razor blade to scrape of the tool onto parchment. Surprisingly it comes right off.
I then use 1 or 2 blades to scrape towards myself while rotating the bowl, it gets everything. Takes me about 1 minute to scrape from bowl to parchment, by far the easiest method I've ever seen or used. Square dishes have corners and the angle between the wall and floor is too great. With the right sized round dish, the painters tool and the razor blades flex to conform to the surface, and get every last micron. Not to mention there is zero mess when done right. Painters tools were like $5 online, came with an assortment, but this shape works best for me.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2014)

Painters tool, putty knife, skillet tools Xxl scraper. I can have 99% of what was on the Pyrex on a pad in under 3 minutes! It's all about Efficiency, the "right" tool makes that possible! I used to use razor blades, but it is tedious and takes ten times as long! I recommend skillet tools. It is made just for this!


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 18, 2014)

I really wanna mess with you about that post 
"get 98% of everything in the dish."
"get every last micron"
I have to wonder what percentage a micron is.....
Guess it doesnt matter..."it gets everything"
Hehe 
Sorry just entertaining myself


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 18, 2014)

Lolz...
The inquisitive Qk...

Lolz


----------



## Twitch (Feb 18, 2014)

i actually use a puddy knife on my big runs to get out of the dish


----------



## blackforest (Feb 18, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> I really wanna mess with you about that post
> "get 98% of everything in the dish."
> "get every last micron"
> I have to wonder what percentage a micron is.....
> ...


LOL, it sounds small! I should have used the proper scientific term pusillus quantitas!


----------



## blackforest (Feb 20, 2014)

Not really a C&E just yet. Fun grow, indica's are done, kush and LSD next week!
View attachment 3000804


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 20, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Wait...
> Just realized you are scraping from winterization so you won't need to scrape to purge.
> 
> Duhhhhhh
> ...


I went to the Cannabis Cup in LA and purchased a Slick Sheet which is 48" x16" its from Oil Slick, www.oilslickpad.com. So I scrape and spread it on the oil slick sheet before it hardens up? Cause I know as soon as I scrape with a Razor it hardens pretty fast. Thanks for the help on this matter.

I just checked their site and its not working. But this is what I got to be exact: http://www.amazon.com/Slick-Sheet-Ptfe-Teflon-Roll/dp/B00AWK04IQ

Peace
FM


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 21, 2014)

^ exactly...move fast or use some very low heat.

Maybe set your dish on a heat pad set to high while scraping, temps range from 110°-130° depending on the brand...

Set a towel underneath the heat pad while doing this or the heat will travel down instead of up.
I suggest the &#8221; Duo&#8221; for you man...

Your shatter is very very stable, so you could use the&#8221; Slick Ball&#8221;
For storage, just fling the log o shatter in the container.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 21, 2014)

Speaking of Shattah...













This is the cured slab from a page back or so.
Made from cured material, around 4-5 grams or so.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful SD!!


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Feb 23, 2014)

It's so dry it's kinda a pain in the ass. Crumbles so easily I see so many others that look like they are hard, shatter type.Just going to keep working on the process. This is only two grams but I only ran twenty or so.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 23, 2014)

90g of immature bud, 16g of BHO.... Still have more cans for a second flush too!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 23, 2014)

blackforest said:


> I use a round dish because the tools I use flex to the sides and get 98% of everything in the dish.
> I use the painters tool to get the majority out, I use a razor blade to scrape of the tool onto parchment. Surprisingly it comes right off.
> I then use 1 or 2 blades to scrape towards myself while rotating the bowl, it gets everything. Takes me about 1 minute to scrape from bowl to parchment, by far the easiest method I've ever seen or used. Square dishes have corners and the angle between the wall and floor is too great. With the right sized round dish, the painters tool and the razor blades flex to conform to the surface, and get every last micron. Not to mention there is zero mess when done right. Painters tools were like $5 online, came with an assortment, but this shape works best for me.
> 
> View attachment 2999114


I use the exact same tools. Pallet knife, and razor blades both flex. The bowl actually looks clean after scraping. I use the same size pyrex bowl too. lol


----------



## Twitch (Feb 23, 2014)

i want the fucking like button back........................


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 23, 2014)

almost ready to scrape up my winterized bho its around 21g at the moment


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 23, 2014)

OG popcorn/trim run



















​


----------



## R&RHashman (Feb 23, 2014)

nice looking BC


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 23, 2014)

This is a hash picture thread Consequence. Not a spam thread


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Feb 23, 2014)

BC is that vac purge? It looks great. Mine gets so dry and crumbly.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 23, 2014)

Great oil and wax guys!

Ya Alaska it's vac purged. 60 grams bout a 14 hour purge at 105F
Maybe try a bit of a slower purge if getting too dry or lower temp a bit if it's a pure indica you are running?


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Feb 23, 2014)

Up here in my current circle I've got something called "hash plant" a google search of this turns up buds that closely resemble one of what I grow. The other I grow predominantly is something called caswell. Which is a pretty local name I assume because we have a caswell up here. Both are really good strains. I think you may be right, I got a electric griddle yesterday. So far I've tried my stove top griddle, an electric, coffee cup warmer, heating pad. I probably push the process along to quickly. 
I know that if I get it to hot it goes unstable on me again, and gets sticky. 
I can heat it and push it together but it doesn't have that look of really hard brittle product. 
My dabs are great but I bet they could be even better. 
I'm planning on running my finest batch of just buds broken up. Should be epic. I'm still using my small glass extractor even with a piece broke at the injection port. Stainless setup isn't ready yet. 

Did you go with a vac buddy or a DIY?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 24, 2014)

* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BCOGYODA again. *







Sirdabsalot462 likes this post<3

Lolz.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanx SD!

Yes Alaska I bought the vac chamber off eBay but honestly I should have built one like SD's. The one I bought had a fucked vac gauge right from the start and the lid seal came off in about 2 weeks. I run lots of oil so I'm trying to buy a vac oven instead of a chamber but having a hard time finding one in Canada for a good price. Kind of risky bringing something like that over the border cause if something is wrong with it getting it fixed probably a nightmare.

Lots of guys make great chambers out of stainless pressure cookers. I'd go that route if I were to do it over again.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Feb 24, 2014)

That's what I was thinking in regards to the SS Pressure Cooker. I'm laid off but previously worked in a business with a complete machine shop among many other resources. I've never looked into vac ovens. I'm interested in running a lot of oil myself. I think that like most things here in AK there is a need for concentrates. Considering we have a ballot measure this year to join WA and CO the need should only grow. 
The idea of going and getting another job here in an industry that I don't care anything about is not appealing. If we get this measure passed and go full legal I would think opportunities to help people and make a living will be abound.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 24, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> Thanx SD!
> 
> Yes Alaska I bought the vac chamber off eBay but honestly I should have built one like SD's. The one I bought had a fucked vac gauge right from the start and the lid seal came off in about 2 weeks. I run lots of oil so I'm trying to buy a vac oven instead of a chamber but having a hard time finding one in Canada for a good price. Kind of risky bringing something like that over the border cause if something is wrong with it getting it fixed probably a nightmare.
> 
> Lots of guys make great chambers out of stainless pressure cookers. I'd go that route if I were to do it over again.


If I were to choose a vac oven......

Across International has the industry on lock.
Expensive, but if you are running lots commercially..I would imagine it would pay for itself rather quickly.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 24, 2014)

my friend just ordered one here im super sketched out for him yet very excited lol

ive been considering getting one myself and looking for a new job/ place to live

if you see someone posted on the streets of Colorado with a vac oven and sign that says "looking for work"
its most likely me


----------



## Twitch (Feb 24, 2014)

i'll be making my way up there in 2 weeks


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 24, 2014)

awesome man, you find any work yet? 
Im thinking about going up there for my birthday March 21st


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey SD ya that's the website I've got bookmarked to buy one from. I've gotta bite the bullet and just do it. I can't keep running the two ramekins in the vac chamber over and over again. Even in one of the 1.9 CF ovens I could probably run 5 or 6 times as much oil as my chamber. Just use the chamber to de muffin then keep stuffing the oven with de-muffined batches all purging at the exact right temp.


----------



## blackforest (Feb 24, 2014)

I've been busy! It was a lot of work and took a long time, but I wasn't exactly rushing either. It's always nice to have a helper...
The before shots.... lots of trim and fluff bud for my runs, coming soon! This was my first harvest in CO. 

View attachment 3005682



View attachment 3005684

View attachment 3005685


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 25, 2014)

Fuckin nice BF!!

All dem ladies....supa sexy!



+ rep


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 25, 2014)

she could be stealing from you....you might want to have her remove some more clothes to be on the safe side....

jk nice harvest
what strains were they?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Feb 25, 2014)

Friggin High Times shots there BF!! Very nice man!!! 

Hanging weed is the way to go. Makes them buds so sweet and dank


----------



## blackforest (Feb 25, 2014)

Too Much Fun! can't wait for the next one. She calls it a panty party. I only had a few PG pics avail...

I'm told these were the strains...
1. Black Russian
2. Lemon Sour Diesel
3. Some kind of Kush, we called it mystery van kush

I have everything hanging in my 4x4 tent and I can keep the humidity at about 45% which is ideal because outside the tent it's 22% rh which will dry them out too quick. 
I put the black russians in jars y. day w/ boveda packs. going to jar up the LSD next (today hopefully) and the kush last. Now I have to run up to Denver for some clones. I have some blueberry and atomic haze seeds that just popped too.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 26, 2014)

Just some BHO I threw together. Smokes great!


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Feb 26, 2014)

damm that's a lot. I'm getting 2.5 - 3 grams a run. extractor is small, 8"X 2"


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 26, 2014)

dabba doooo dooo yaaa

weed leaf on the leg makes this pic :]


----------



## blackforest (Feb 27, 2014)

25 oz total haul, Can't wait for the next one...


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 28, 2014)

can we get a close up on a prettty bud :] and thennn a close up on the prettty oil she makes. anddd maybe any other close ups laying around :] 

(is that all blackforest weed) ??? like strain - blackforest..?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Feb 28, 2014)

blackforest said:


> 25 oz total haul, Can't wait for the next one...
> 
> View attachment 3008677


Damn, doood........

Nice haul!!
Fuck!!!! I miss my garden.

: sad face:

We must meet up soon to sesh my friend..


----------



## Dannoo93 (Feb 28, 2014)

Turned 9 grams of kief to a 3 gram amber rock of goodness

Dannoo93


----------



## blackforest (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I realize this is the C&E section, but this is my hang out...
There are some really cool people that frequent this section, lots of great minds around here.

Left to Right
Lemon Sour Diesel
Some kind of Kush
Black Russian

View attachment 3009302

LSD
View attachment 3009303 

Kush
View attachment 3009304

Black Russian
View attachment 3009308


View attachment 3009312

Making some oil from the trim
View attachment 3009309

View attachment 3009310

View attachment 3009311


----------



## Guzias1 (Feb 28, 2014)

yummmmyyyy. great pics! wish i could sesh them all! 

how big is your tent? running how many lights? i like how the bong looks like a bulb :]


----------



## symptum (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## francy420 (Mar 3, 2014)

The concentrates are looking sexy over here. Tried loading some pics and all I get is the rotating arrow. You know thinking icon for literally over 1 hr. gave up. Tried twice. same thing.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 3, 2014)

Damn that sucks Francy, try using a 3rd party like tinypic. Works really well and no need to sign up.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Mar 3, 2014)

Francy i had the same problem, the problem for me was i could not see the actual upload button in the album screen due to no contrast between button and the bar it's on. took forever to find it.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hash Man!!
Hey bro... 

Do yourself a favor and download Photobucket.

Then you can post nice full sized pictures with high resolution.
Photobucket is free, you can set a privacy setting, and you have* unlimited picture storage*

No more memory issues on your device.

Also...when you use the RIU upload feature..
That picture becomes property of RIU.. 

Even if you do use Photobucket, the pics are technically property of RIU, 

I believe somebody from here tried posting a pic on another Forum (ICMAG) and the poster tried to post a pic of oil that he had already posted here using RIUs loader...

I was able to see it, but the members of ICMAG could not see it..

Was that Twitch???? I believe so..

The IC members said..
&#8221; we can not see your pics, we have to be logged into RIU&#8221;

Using Photobucket, you can post your pics as you please..
Add a logo to your pic, to remain proprietor of the image.


----------



## francy420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol I am what they call computer retarded. I will give photobucket a try. Now I remember why I never posted pics here.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 4, 2014)

1. my attempt at banana kush... (actually Belladonna) 
2. ingredients
3. end product.
this was my first attempt


----------



## Twitch (Mar 5, 2014)

yes sir dabs that was me...


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 6, 2014)

A friend made this crumble wax from my plants: 1st- Girl Scout Cookies, 2nd- Cherry Pie, and 3rd- Sleeslack x Skunk#1. All of them have a great aroma, taste, and they're very strong. I'm starting to like this stuff a lot.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 6, 2014)

mmmm, and the winners areeeeeeeeee................


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 7, 2014)

totally forgot this was evaporating woot scraped up and oh man nummy


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 7, 2014)

i cant see your pics in the other thread either.. is it just me?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 7, 2014)

I see em..

Course, imaybe hallucinatin' z ..

Drop , drop, drop... Dillie juice every 10 minutes.
1 ml ....

Don't know howe that equates in in milies

Oh, in the hospital btw Qk 
I'm on one loopy ride..

Strong Indica Cartomizer, heavy on oil: pg ratio helps a lotttttttttt.
Edit
This is on top of the previously disclosed amount.


----------



## blackforest (Mar 7, 2014)

Sir Dabs! Glad you are done with procedure #1. Makes me think of Wolverine when they changed him to all metal in X men!

Anyway, just running some more oil. I decided to use my slick pad. I must say, it worked great. I discovered last night too that I can flip the patty several time to get it to start purging again. I folded once after initial purge, then I don't fold anymore, just flip it. If i let it cool slightly I can get it off that slick pad in one patty no problem. I guess I'm getting more surface exposed this way? Kinda weird, it will purge and bubble for about 40 min then look like it's done. But when I flip it, it starts all over again like it's the first time purging. After a few flips though, it won't react anymore. Makes for super hard shatter. Does not really bend at all.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice brother BF, can't wait til I get out of this Got Damned hospital bed..

I've tried to walk a couple of times...

Holy shit...owwwwwww...
It feels as though the new portion of the femur is going to pop through the skin...
I walked about 10 ft turned around and repeated the same 10 ft.

Funny that I'm medicating myself more efficiently than the&#8221; professionals&#8221; getting huge salaries.
Huh? A bit backwards...don't ya think.?

Wait...where am I again?..dosed off a bit.

Hospital selfie?... With a vape pen...cept no &#8221;self&#8221;?

I think it'll happen...maybe smuggle the enail?..nahhhh overboard...
I'm wasted...lol


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 7, 2014)

lol nice SDA


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 8, 2014)

Still cant see my pics QK ?


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 8, 2014)

opiates are my weakness but dilaudid is perhaps the epitome of pleasure for me...

and nope.. are you uploading directly to riu? got a new phone again and its happened on a few other threads..i figured it was me


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 8, 2014)

What the hell is going on here?

Lol
Weirdness.....
Anywho..dabs be mads..

He is livid, because the nurses are not following my regular protocol along with post op meds..

That'it!!

Super glad dabs want stupid and brought my own pain control..

* Warning: if you suffer with Chronic pain and are scheduled for a surgery, make damn sure the docs, nurses, C NAs are all on the same page.*

Bring your meds from home, just in case..
If I'd neglected to bring my own meds as directed..I would be livid right now..
But I'm chill.

Really chill.


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 8, 2014)

QK no using tinypic have been for a while now


----------



## BCOGYODA (Mar 8, 2014)

SD hope you are doing well in the hospital man. Happy to hear your own meds are working better than the governments meds but that doesn't surprise me at all honestly.

Ran some material for some beautiful dank soft melty dry sift kief. Notice the darker kief in the bucket compared to the lighter kief in the other bucket..These two runs were done with the same mesh, same run time, same strain, and same flower harvest time. The difference is that the darker kief is from machine processed trim which was frozen for about 8 months, then dried out, then dry sifted.
The lighter much more dank kief is fresh from hung dried flowers which were all hand trimmed. 
Makes a huge difference just using very fresh non machined material for all extractions. Once the material gets abused, or machined, or is old it will result in a darker less dank and less potent extract.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 8, 2014)

Man Yoda... I just want one scoop.. Is that too much to ask for? lol jk jkishhh


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 8, 2014)

you ever tried a fentanyl lollipop qk or sir dabs?
I had a couple recently but was to scared to try it


damn bc looks like your making a sandbox! very nice

also, what do you have attached to that plant?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Mar 8, 2014)

Come on up and visit some time WM! Double scoops for you around here man 

Thanks Texas! It's one of the necklace's our family got from a forum member here to show support for his daughter's illness. Hoping he'll see the picture to brighten their day.


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yoda, looks nice. What size mesh were you using?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Mar 8, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> Yoda, looks nice. What size mesh were you using?


Thanks BWG! This run was for a good melty commercial grade pressed kief hash I make and done with just 150 mesh. I can get full melt dry sift with this strain running it down to a 90 mesh. Different strains call for different mesh sizes and even bud from different parts of the plant will actually yield different sized trichombs..You can go down to 73 mesh some times and still get small whole resin heads. 

But I do full melt on special orders only though or for personal stash cause it takes a lot more time.

I'll try to get a picture of this 150 mesh melting later if I remember too. It's very clean with not much plant matter in it all cause the material is frozen first then only ran for a very short time. It presses together very easily just in your fingers. Needs very little heat to press into bricks.

If kief doesn't press easily with only a bit of heat then it has too much plant material in it.

Stay away from dry ice extractions. Yields a horrible un pure extraction full of plant material. Dry sift or bubble is the best by far. No comparison.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 8, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> Come on up and visit some time WM! Double scoops for you around here man
> 
> Thanks Texas! It's one of the necklace's our family got from a forum member here to show support for his daughter's illness. Hoping he'll see the picture to brighten their day.


Hahaha I wish man, where are you at anyways?? That's really cool about the necklace though.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Mar 8, 2014)

British Columbia Canada. West Coast by the ocean and the trees


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 8, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> British Columbia Canada. West Coast by the ocean and the trees


Hahaha quiet a distance!! Lovely site I bet though!

I hope to make a little device inspired by SkunkPharm's grinning reaper. Hopefully then, I can get some nice dry sift too


----------



## biglungs (Mar 9, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Hahaha quiet a distance!! Lovely site I bet though!
> 
> I hope to make a little device inspired by SkunkPharm's grinning reaper. Hopefully then, I can get some nice dry sift too


the sander/sifter idea is great we did the same thing about 8 yrs agoworks great


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 9, 2014)

biglungs said:


> the sander/sifter idea is great we did the same thing about 8 yrs agoworks great


Thanks biglungs,I hope to make it sometime this week!


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 9, 2014)

Some fruity prebbles.



I took some of the wax and winterized it and got this sap instead. Tastes smoother and looks nicer I think.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like sweeeeet maple syrup


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 10, 2014)

Hahaha thanks Yoda, it tastes like it too!!


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Mar 11, 2014)

SirDabs,
Sorry for blowing you up on PM when your laid up in the hospital. Get better bro.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 12, 2014)

AlaskaHashMan said:


> SirDabs,
> Sorry for blowing you up on PM when your laid up in the hospital. Get better bro.


No worries brother.

I've been in a haze for the last 6 days or so..

Still can't walk without my walker....I've tried and tried to get
To where I can just use my cane, but ....FUCK...

Hip replacement on the right killing me and the left still needs to be done...
Thought we were gonna do both at the same time.
* HOLY SHIT I'M GLAD WE ONLY DID ONE AT A TIME*

I would've swallowed lead at least three times by now.

Hash/oil thread looking good gentleman!!

@AHM....
You are good people in my book..

Anybody that likes The Big Lebowski is good by me.

The Dude Abides.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 12, 2014)

On my way sir dabs, stopped in OKC to see some family


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sweet brother Twitch.

Very much looking forward to meeting you my friend.

Many dabs will be taken...


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 12, 2014)

Very niceeee! You two meeting up! A little precaution Sir Dabs, Twitch is trying to get you dabbed out to steal your new hip! You should just let it happen..  Make sure you take pics you two! Or else it didn't happen


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweet brother Twitch Sweet!!

Today was actually the first day since the surgery that I was able to awake with pain levels_ somewhat_ reasonable.

The last 6 days...wake up with pain levels @8-9/10..tears rolling down my face like a woman..

And today..not too bad, about 7/10... Thank God!! Shit is hard..damn.

Still hunched over and on the Zombieland meds..
But much better, hope to be even more comfy by Friday.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 13, 2014)

winterized jack herrer


----------



## francy420 (Mar 13, 2014)

^ can you say YUMMY!!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 13, 2014)

been saying it all day
thanks francy420!


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Mar 13, 2014)

Is winterized much smoother? I'm thinking about trying it. Also a friend loaned his bubble now machine and was given 6 grams of some doodoo looking stuff and I was thinking about washing it and maybe my BHO just for kicks. 

That Jack looks great.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 13, 2014)

wife got sick had to pull into a motel for the night........ will be in colo springs around noon so friday night i should be able to meet up with sir dabs and/or blackforest and yall can try the infamous romulan wax..... which i also happen to have brought 2 ounces of flower to blast while here


----------



## francy420 (Mar 13, 2014)

What does that taste like Texas? I regularly run Jock Horror which is just Nirvanas version of Jack Herrer, and that stuff tastes like tangerine jolly ranchers. I can't get enough of it. It has a very similar color to that patty you got there.


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 13, 2014)

THC has me licking the screen! That looks yummy. Sorry to hear the wife was ill twitch, hope she is better in the morning


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 13, 2014)

Right on Twitch..

Still feeling like shit, but I'm hoping to be better by Saturday.
Sooner..I hope.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 13, 2014)

so this is what i will have with me....
just a little bit of the critical kush left....
the infamous romulan wax yall will to finally try, and i brought 2 zips of it to blast 
 headband wax, this stuff is killer. I will be winterizing some of this when i get home to CO

i hope one of those bees are still around


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 14, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> so this is what i will have with me....
> View attachment 3022303just a little bit of the critical kush left....
> View attachment 3022304the infamous romulan wax yall will to finally try, and i brought 2 zips of it to blast
> View attachment 3022306View attachment 3022307 headband wax, this stuff is killer. I will be winterizing some of this when i get home to CO
> ...


Those look very nice. I'm new to oils and waxes, recently had some made for me. I was noticing in these pics that some look dryer than others and also I've noticed with my stuff some strains are stickier than others. Do you know why this is? Does it just vary because of the different strains or because its fresher? I'm just kinda curious and have very little knowlge about this. Thanks.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 14, 2014)

time i left i vac chamber, i have been playing around with purge times and i feel that when it is still a little gooey it has the best flavor 

on my way to CO!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 14, 2014)

its gooey because of lighter flavorful alcohols esters terps etc(on a clean extract).. all the psychoactive compounds are nice and big with a higher boiling point(meant melting point but whatever), all are solid well above room temp. a greasy look on wax is good...but it really shouldn't be sticky...put resin on your fingers and they stick like crazy, those sticky fingers will slide wonderfully on a glass bong though.....it has a high heat of fusion and surface tension when a pure extraction with a lower polarity as well..
genetics and terp content definitely effects the color look and feel to the hash...can judge off scissor hash before you run it


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 14, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> so this is what i will have with me....
> View attachment 3022303just a little bit of the critical kush left....
> View attachment 3022304the infamous romulan wax yall will to finally try, and i brought 2 zips of it to blast
> View attachment 3022306View attachment 3022307 headband wax, this stuff is killer. I will be winterizing some of this when i get home to CO
> ...


Yeeeeeee_hawwwww

* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Twitch. again. *

Looking fire my friend.

I_ finally_ get to dab that beautiful &#8221; Notorious&#8221; Romulan Wax ala Twitch.
Shit is not famous, rather notorious for knockin a mofo silly.


Lol

Cannot wait to meet ya bro.

Welcome to paradise.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 14, 2014)

im in a good mood today.. go sativas
ive already apologized for being an ass to one dude and gave out like 5 reps
gonna be a good day today


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 14, 2014)

francy420 said:


> What does that taste like Texas? I regularly run Jock Horror which is just Nirvanas version of Jack Herrer, and that stuff tastes like tangerine jolly ranchers. I can't get enough of it. It has a very similar color to that patty you got there.


heaven..lol
naw tangerine jolly's is pretty spot on though
its very fruity and the absolute perfect high for me
its just about gone though

twitch loving the headband looks so greasy!


----------



## Twitch (Mar 14, 2014)

Here in CO un packing


----------



## Twitch (Mar 14, 2014)

Yall PM me yalls numbers if you want me to have them I lost yours blackforest


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Mar 14, 2014)

I was researching vac/chamber kits because...frankly I'm lazy and have other DIY stuff I could certainly do to stay productive. I stumbled across BestValue Vac on Ebay, did a related search here on RIU and found a thread where SirDab recommends that and has people that have purchased are happy with it. So I just wanted to touch base see if that's still a decent option to go with? Don't mean to jack the thread, I can post a picture or two of part of my latest batch


----------



## francy420 (Mar 14, 2014)

I love my Best Value chamber. I have the 3-gallon. Works flawlessly, and has good fitting, and gauge.


----------



## francy420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> heaven..lol
> naw tangerine jolly's is pretty spot on though
> its very fruity and the absolute perfect high for me
> its just about gone though
> ...


Yeah my Jock never seems to last long enough.


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 14, 2014)

Evening boys and girls, just a pic from a run I was working on at work


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 14, 2014)

Holy Shit, Hash & Oil thread is on rapid fire lol
Okay.. First and foremost...most improved Extractor props gotta goout

* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Texas(THC) again. *

Cuz this..






Might make yo face look like this..







Hehe..

Pm Sent Twitch.
R&R'..looking Good brother...IMPROVING..


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 15, 2014)

always trying to get better.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks for the stamp of approval sir! ive learned alot from you guys

R&R this is my favorite of yours very nice


----------



## obi wan ganjobi (Mar 15, 2014)

My best value vac has been working pretty good for a while now.
I put it on a burner on super low so the temp in the chamber stays @115ish and purge for 12 -17 hrs.


Some Snow Cap trim...

Mix of 4 kinds of trim from a friend...


----------



## obi wan ganjobi (Mar 16, 2014)

Some Juicy Fruit, Scott's OG, and another I forget... friends trim...
I'm using a Loop Botanicals recycling closed loop extractor some friends and I went in on. It holds @ 500gs of material and works great


----------



## Twitch (Mar 16, 2014)

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/loop-botanicals-essential-oil-extractor-1-5lb-closed-loop-system.61839/

where did buy this unit and how much i like it alot


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info brother. I'll probably get one moving to me if the shipping isn't that bad. 
Some people take advantage of our location and kill us on shipping.


----------



## vitalvoid (Mar 16, 2014)

Small amount of qwiso made from left over scraps and stems. I save all my stems and when I have a mason jar full I make a batch of qwiso. Usually end up with .7 - 1g of hash.


----------



## obi wan ganjobi (Mar 17, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/loop-botanicals-essential-oil-extractor-1-5lb-closed-loop-system.61839/
> 
> where did buy this unit and how much i like it alot


I found these guys on Craigslist. Super chill, they brought it here to show us and explained how it all works. I understood the gist of it but they provided the details. It holds @500g of material and cost @5k. The whole process takes about 2-3 hrs then your purging.
http://westslope.craigslist.org/grd/4308054643.html


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know nothing from nothing, but I see a difference in build quality. I suspect Tam's easier to use also. However like I said I don't know squat. If you pushing 1.5 lbs and obviously making meds for real sickies then go all pro Tami and Across Intl. Oven? 
Does the Tami work the same way by switching around heating pads?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 18, 2014)

That is a pretty damn neat extractor...

Thanks for sharing.

$5K??????
Whoa!!
What's the recovery rate?

100%?.
I hope..

Would.ya mind showing us a bit more?.. Close up shots?
Thank you.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 18, 2014)

Whoops my bad....

I clicked that link...
It's got plenty of close up shots.


----------



## unseenblunt mc (Mar 18, 2014)

heres some keif i pressed into hash. i have never tried any of the oils or budders but i would like to


----------



## antimatt3r (Mar 19, 2014)

unseen, run butane thru that shit!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 19, 2014)

unseenblunt mc said:


> heres some keif i pressed into hash. i have never tried any of the oils or budders but i would like to


Sweet kief!!

Try the oil, and you will forever be loyal.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 19, 2014)

loyal to the oil.... loyal to the oil..... loyal to the oil....


----------



## chewberto (Mar 20, 2014)

A plethora of Flavors. Ready to Dab! 



Jk pre-vac




Getting that oil to temp before pulling vac. Strain in chamber is a bagseed I grew out from GSC forum cut. My suspicions are NL/forum. A Very pinene dominant with a touch of limonene profile.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking good Chewy!!!

Wassup Nortano???

@Home recovering, The TH brought me some melty hash for my recovery, what a great place...right??
[email protected] charge..






Love those guys.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2014)

just ordered on of these with a 2 - 5 micron glass screen and one of these  for winterizing....i cant wait for it to get here..... i want it now....
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/350ml-24-40-...:X:RTQ:US:1123*


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 20, 2014)

I will need to borrow these items sir.

Oh and two eggs and some sugar.
Edit: Holy shit that's a great price...


----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2014)

yep 63.00 for both shipped and certainly sir, i would be more then happy to let you try them out... after i do lol

i made sure to ask for the #5 filter too its the 2-5 micron, and he is very responsive to questions 

he even has one of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231166689605&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 20, 2014)

Seems you've found quite the gem on E-bay bro.
Shit...


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 20, 2014)

That bad boy could be used to make large batches of 
Qwiso .....

Basically mock the BHO methodology...

Pack the funnel like we would a tube, but not quite as tight...
Pour iso through, while applying the vacuum...

neat, a Qwiso mah-cheeeen.


----------



## BluJayz (Mar 20, 2014)

been a bit ill lately; haven't been able to do much. Some great waxes up there.. I was able to snap one the other day.

DeadHead OG


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 20, 2014)

Got some Skywalker trim from Kase, ran it today and winterized it. Should have pics up tomorrow!


----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> That bad boy could be used to make large batches of
> Qwiso .....
> 
> Basically mock the BHO methodology...
> ...


that guy on ebay has alot of cool scientific glass that could be used in some of the stuff we do


----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2000ml-24-40-Glass-Buchner-Funnel-2L-Core-Filter-Funnels-10mm-Vacuum-Adapter-/231064529887?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cc84ebdf

here is a 2liter one


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice setup for winterizing. I use a mason jar and a 40oz bottle of Old English that I cut to make a glass funnel from... lol. Works pretty well I'd say.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeeeeaaaahhh boiiiiii! I was wondering when someone was gonna break out the buchner funnel...You have an adapter for a hose or sink aspirator, too? Or just planning on using a hand pump? No pump, gravity only?


----------



## unseenblunt mc (Mar 21, 2014)

i used about a quarter of popcorn bud to make some iso hash. got about a gram and a half. Then later that night i was messing with it and it got stuck to my fingers and after trying to scrape it off and salvage it i lost nearly half in the madness. so upest. but yeah guys it is pretty good. i just wish i had a piece to do dabs with, putting it on bowls right now and knife hits. the knife was too harsh and it killed me tho


----------



## Twitch (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeeeeaaaahhh boiiiiii! I was wondering when someone was gonna break out the buchner funnel...You have an adapter for a hose or sink aspirator, too? Or just planning on using a hand pump? No pump, gravity only?


i was going to try to hook it up to the vacuum pump, i don't want to implode the funnel though. 
i should look into the sink attachment you speak of a sink aspirator


----------



## chewberto (Mar 21, 2014)

This dude stopped moving! It reached 125ish (damn it) in the chamber. I was in a garage and it was hard find a sweet spot. Oh well. It's terpy terpington. No movement. Pine profile


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> i was going to try to hook it up to the vacuum pump, i don't want to implode the funnel though.
> i should look into the sink attachment you speak of a sink aspirator


sink aspirator attachments are ridiculously expensive for some reason. 65 bucks for the cheapest one I could find...You could just use a cheapo 20 dollar hand pump for breeding brakes, cause I'm afriad the rotary vane pump would be WAY too strong...With a buchner, you want a very gentle suction to ensure you're not sucking through any particulate matter, right?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 21, 2014)

Just use a mityvac...works perfect.

Rotary pump is way overkill.
* Edit* what Meta said...

See....elephant post.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Agreed, mightyvac hand pump should work nicely to control a nice low vacuum pull.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 21, 2014)

chewberto said:


> This dude stopped moving! It reached 125ish (damn it) in the chamber. I was in a garage and it was hard find a sweet spot. Oh well. It's terpy terpington. No movement. Pine profile
> View attachment 3029766View attachment 3029767


Damn Chewy..
Nice man....

Your shit keeps on improving brother.....

When you coming down for a dab fest?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks dabs. I'm kinda bummed about the heat, i know the terps weren't diminished, but I think I will get some baking tiles for the skillet to get more even. No biggie. I Was thinking about trying single solvent dewaxing next. Anyone try it yet? Minus the freezer and harm Of course? Maybe I already discussed that? Trying it by using a vessel/mason jar surrounded in dry ice in a ice cooler with the top barely open in the garage. You think this will stay cold enough to make the waxes coagulate?


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 22, 2014)

getting to work this morning(Friday) an had to laugh because twitch was jus taking about one of these 















not as fancy but gets the job done


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 22, 2014)

lookie was playing with something at work and its almost shatter


----------



## blackforest (Mar 22, 2014)

What up crew. Looks like everyone is staying busy! Ran some of my own grow....starting to figure this whole shatter thing out I think 

This was my 'peppermint kush'. Really strong smell of peppermint. I'll say I was surprised how much peppermint flavor there is in this oil. Wife says "this is the only oil we smoke for now on" LOL. The key is the flip, 4 or 5 times, no folding. Best oil I've ever had/made so far.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 22, 2014)

Damn BF. What are the genetics of peppermint kush? Sounds amazing. Can I have some


----------



## blackforest (Mar 23, 2014)

shoot chewberto, not sure of the genetics. They were just given to me as a kush. It was really sweet while in flower and after the cure, this strong peppermint smell came around. I've got plenty for my CO friends! Sir D knows all about it  I'm headed to cannabis cup on Sat the 19th! If you are in the area, I have gifts! (or if you are in the Springs area, let me know in advance)


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 23, 2014)

* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to blackforest again. *

Nice work as usual friend...

And yup,

*SDA Approved*
BF got mad garden and extract skills...


----------



## chewberto (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks of the awesome offer! Personally I won't be there, my wife is due on April 22nd, so I am on home lock down for a while. Have fun at the Cup, I would be there if not for the pregnancy!


----------



## Twitch (Mar 23, 2014)

push the little fucker out on the 20th lol


----------



## Twitch (Mar 23, 2014)

good looking stuff BF and clear out your inbox, we need to chill and dab, back to the oil great color what temp did you purge at


----------



## blackforest (Mar 23, 2014)

Got your msg Twitch! 

I try for 116 deg, but w/ a griddle it's hard to keep it exact. I need a sand buffer like Sir D has mentioned. Most of the time it stays right on the money, but it will creep up to 120 sometimes. I left my last batch in the freezer w/ my tane for a couple weeks. Caught pneumonia and everything took a backseat for quite awhile. The material was my finest trim plus some lower nug. I would definitely like some feedback. I have some on reserve for you.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Mar 23, 2014)

dude home birth at the cup. 

Ak's it's luster looks like the fam will have to give CO a real look.

A guy I kinda know up here is selling a JB industries vac pump for 250$. Seems steep plus i have to build a chamber rather than bestvalue kit. Any advice?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 23, 2014)

Chew!!
Dude...!!

Seriously??..congratulations buddy!!!

Pm.me sometime..

Dabs has a dabathon every month.....
Mostly Nortanos.....

Enail and everything...

Every month with some of the coolest of Colorado RIU.!!


----------



## Twitch (Mar 24, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Chew!!
> Dude...!!
> 
> Seriously??..congratulations buddy!!!
> ...


you will have to let me know about this


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Chew!!
> Dude...!!
> 
> Seriously??..congratulations buddy!!!
> ...


Sweet! I have some Enails too, and as soon as I get the Opportunity I'm coming to see my Nortano Boys with a fat sack of hash. Just gotta get this kid stabilized.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 24, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> you will have to let me know about this


Absolutely Twitch.

Will keep ya updated..looking like the week following 4/20.
@Chew...Saweeeet brother.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 24, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Absolutely Twitch.
> 
> Will keep ya updated..looking like the week following 4/20.
> @Chew...Saweeeet brother.


sweet

so how you doing man?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 24, 2014)

Good, not great...

It will feel okay for for a while .. Then fucking pain...
I have to do the damn Physical Therapy LOADED on dabs, so the pain isn't as loud.

Usually after my third set of exercise.. I'm exhausted and significant pain.
Just toke down some more and it's sleepy time.

So, wake up..pain
Meds.. Exercise, meds sleep/rest. Repeat.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 24, 2014)

sounds brutal man, cant say i know the feeling.. heal up man


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 24, 2014)

make sure you give that pt all you got..and finish it.
im sure they've told you that though..


----------



## goalie (Mar 25, 2014)

Since i've spent many hours of many work days perusing this thread for bho-porn i feel it's only fair that i post my contributions. Some are ugly, some are nicer, but i'm new to this and hopefully will improve 

some kief i compressed






A patty that i heated way too much before i realized how heat worked 






what happened to that patty






top one is what i turned that patty into with more heat






a few pics of a 3.5g run that made .2g of some tasty stuff












8 or so gs into 1.2g of some tasty stuff






the same stuff but folded up a bit






the same stuff when i couldn't leave well enough alone and kept playing with it


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 25, 2014)

looks like you are improving from the first few pics


----------



## goalie (Mar 25, 2014)

im trying Texas(THC) thanks to the guidance of the knowledgeable folks on here i hope to keep getting better and continue to learn


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 25, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> sounds brutal man, cant say i know the feeling.. heal up man


Thank you brother.

*@Twitch & QK*

I've dealt with high pain levels for a long ass time now... So the 3 month recovery time leaves me a bit of optimism..
But then once the right is healed...

We repeat on the left hip.

Again another 3 months...
I * should* be okay after the completion of both hips.

I happen to be pessimistic in regard to the following..

I still have significant pain throughout the entire back, neck, shoulders and into my jaw.

New areas of pain are progressing.. i.e.; knees, hands and my damn heels.

I try to remain optimistic in the fact that fixing the hips MIGHT help the other areas through compensation.

On that note, I'm done with pain meds... Too young to be on a such medications.
Going strictly on a cannabis based pain management regiment.
I'm going to try and consume at least a gram a day of hash caps, as a baseline medication.
Edibles will be supplemented also.

I need to work on a tincture that doesn't taste like ass and cause a gag reflex.

Dabs of course for immediate pain relief.
A constant intake of cannabis....

Eventually I'd like to take 2 grams of the hash caps..but holy fuck 1 gram knocks my ass in the fucking dirt.

The PT; Currently doing from home, Surgeon says to wait at least a month before going hardcore..

Well, I double the repetitions, increase duration and frequency and really push harder than I should..lol
I'm just ready for SOME kind of relief..so, I push push push...

After these sessions I dab,then followed by a joint and or/bowl.

This is usually followed up with a nice nap ....
Wake up and repeat.

* Again, to my brothers of C&E: Thank you for the kind words/support*
Respect,
Sir dabs


----------



## BCOGYODA (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey Goalie excellent improvement man!

Sir D that sounds rough man. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Yoda..

Haven't posted many pics lately..

Some super tasty waxxxxx..












And some super bubbly bubble... The flavor is like heaven...














Good to have caring friends...
Ole dabs is still recovering... Out of work, broke and unable to physically produce oil atm...So the above items were delivered with love.

The stoner culture meshing with the medicinal culture.
True love.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 26, 2014)

damn I need friends like that !
the both look amazing


----------



## Twitch (Mar 26, 2014)

the top stuff looks so fucking epic


----------



## goalie (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks yummy sir dabs. I don't know you cuz i'm new, but i hope you have a fast and easy recovery brother.


----------



## Kase (Mar 27, 2014)

If ya were closer sirdabs I'd donate some to ya too. What strain is that beautiful blonde wax from?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 27, 2014)

The wax was made with Mazar-I #6...

Super strong floral notes.. Strong sativa.
@Goalie & Kase..

Thank you guys for the kind words


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2014)

My first try at making CO2 Honey Oil
Girl Scout Cookies.....


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 29, 2014)

Soo nice, wish I could try that!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Soo nice, wish I could try that!


Can you make it to the BBQ next month?..




...https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/808831-spring-grill-chill-sat-4-a.html


----------



## Twitch (Mar 29, 2014)

cant +rep you JJ looks real pretty i have tried a few in the area they seem to always have a little bit of water trapped in them and makes its sizzle and pop on the nail


----------



## doublejj (Mar 29, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> cant +rep you JJ looks real pretty i have tried a few in the area they seem to always have a little bit of water trapped in them and makes its sizzle and pop on the nail


Yeah, this does that a little.....
Thanks everyone, I'm pretty pleased for a first try...


----------



## VP#2 (Mar 29, 2014)

In Memory of Twitch.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 29, 2014)

wtf happened to twitch?!


----------



## Twitch (Mar 30, 2014)

nothing... i just liked the bees


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 30, 2014)

Hahaha damn I those bees look soo savi. Just wanna eat them!


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 30, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Can you make it to the BBQ next month?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha Kase was actually telling me about this. I know he is going, he was telling me to go to! Very tempting!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 30, 2014)

@VP#2
Post moar bro.....

Maybe a Valium or two before posting however!! 
Lol..j/k Seems you are improving more and more..then bees have a great clarity.
Rep coming your way.

Anywho..
First run in over a month or so...
Kinda shitty...but smells awesome and check out the fish-scale..




















Cured material...micro run ala SSTB, 5 grams Romulan (Aka Korean Stick Bud)(not the canadian cut) and 5 grams of Querkle.. 1.6 return.

I'm calling this Shaxter..
Wax that shatters.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 30, 2014)

looks bad ass


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 30, 2014)

heheee.waxter.. 
how about them shattercombs? 

you guys and romulans. Miss that chick


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 30, 2014)

I do like Shatta-combs! 

Although my film was much too thin to actually honeycomb. 

It friggen staaannkkyy though. 
If you blow the pic up, it almost looks like trichomes stacked onto themselves..

Making oil is fun 
* Edit* Shatta-combs sounds like some really delicious cereal.

&#8221; man, I gots da munchies... Got any Shatta-combs??&#8221;


----------



## goalie (Mar 30, 2014)

looks wicked Sir D! If i may ask, how long did you water purge and how long in the vac to achieve this? and what temps? Still trying to learn, thx


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 30, 2014)

goalie said:


> looks wicked Sir D! If i may ask, how long did you water purge and how long in the vac to achieve this? and what temps? Still trying to learn, thx


I don't use any heat to evaporate the butane, unless the ambient air is too cold....
Then I'll use pre-heated sand.

Gently raise temp Along with vac start low and increase gradually...for shatter...115° max

This particular batch I went to 128° to nucleate the resin. (wax)
When making wax gently raise temps to 130° max.
This took about 12 hours.
* Edit* And thank you for the kind words .


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 30, 2014)

got another toy for work 





























150+g's being given out at cross genetics in denver on broadway south of evans


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 31, 2014)

Sent from 5280


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 31, 2014)

Sent from 5280


----------



## chewberto (Mar 31, 2014)

Who likes chemdawg?
View attachment 3038897


----------



## chewberto (Mar 31, 2014)

Damn R&R. That's a nice load.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 31, 2014)

nice chew that is the perfect consistence i love

looks like brown sugar that was left open on a hot humid Texas day


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 31, 2014)

* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chewberto again. *

Looks fucking delicious, that color with the nucleation...mmmmmmm terps.

I'm getting a Super Killer cross heading my way..
&#8221; The Truth&#8221; A super frosty Jamaican Hybrid that is unreal in flavor profile, one of the very few flowers that can medicate me without hash or oil on top in a few big tokes..

One big bong rip does the trick also.

Well, I guess one of the growers up North crossed that with a Chem-Dawg pheno (unsure exact pheno).

Dubbed * &#8221;The Dawg Gone Truth&#8221; *
I am so damn excited to get my garden rolling again!!
Cheesequake, Sour Amnesia,Lemon Sour Diesel, Flo Scout Cookies. Regular cut of the Truth.

Should be vegging all these in about.1 month.

Most will be &#8221; teens&#8221; as I like to call them..not small enough to call a clone, but big enough to where I should be able to veg for a week, then flip to 12/12..

Super stoked on these genetics..whoop!!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 31, 2014)

mouth watering wax chewberto
id rep you some more if I could


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> got another toy for work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noice, is that the new 420R&RmAsTeR kiefblaster?
 yummyy


and ya, chewie lookin good and grainy. i like that effect.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Mar 31, 2014)

wow GUz. that's impressive.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 31, 2014)

this thing looks sick i cant wait to use it.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 31, 2014)

ya coo, man, you get a hand pump? how about you just use your mouth as vacuum suction? fuckk it. :]


----------



## Twitch (Mar 31, 2014)

i was actually going to use my mouth at first and then get a one of the things for the sink.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 31, 2014)

Twitch...
You can borrow my Mity vac...

I think the sink aspirator might be overkill..
But, I dunno..never used one..

But, we is neighbors, so ..

Mity Vac is right around the corner.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 31, 2014)

@* Alaska Hash Mang*
Here is the SSTB...







Injection side 







Exit






You will need an adaptor and some teflon tape to seal.

Get to practicin' buddy


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 1, 2014)

* Cognac Kush*.... Mmmmmmmm, grreeeeezy shattah-grit.

7 Grams in 1.1 return.. The flavor profile is one of my favorites ever.






Más imagens .. Colores es chingon también.













This batch ain't gonna last very long...


----------



## Twitch (Apr 1, 2014)

looks perfect!!!!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 1, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> looks perfect!!!!


Kind words are appreciated my brother.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 1, 2014)

The sstb was my very first bad ass tube 

hard to beat its efficiency .. 


you got a lot of variety sir dabs. Cooo


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's Firestomper OG flake that I winterized into straight shatter glass. Some of the Most stable stuff I've touched. Why can't I upload a pic here? Ducking christ


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey I can see pics again...Well if I turn my phone sideways..now if my avatar would adjust to fit, I ain't doin it


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

This format stinks!!

How the hell am i, Twitch, and Guzias New Members?

This is no good
Edit: you will get your credentials back after posting a few times.

Except the rep..

If ya got any rep you'll be ” A well Known Member”
Neat!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2014)

Fuck I just want to show my shatter off. Wtf? Hate this shit


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

This SUCKS......!!!!!!!

I'll be on ******

Iknew this would fuck up RIU
Edit: okay.... Its not terrible.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going to ride it out till the kinks are worked out, but it's very frustrating trying to upload pics for me. Once it worked now it won't complete. Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

Lets see if pics will post..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll revisit in a bit...

RIU has all my peeps...
But this is hurting my brain


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 7, 2014)

How did you post your pic? ^^^^


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2014)

Woah. I just typed into my desktop an went to my mobile and it was already on my mobile before refreshing, my mind is blown or I am super stoned.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

Photobucket still works


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

Airtight....
Post like usual, and you'll get your trophies and whatnot.....

No longer a ” new member”

But, no more editor?...no bold/italics?

This makes for harder presentations and tutorials.

Maybe anther kink?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> How did you post your pic? ^^^^


Have you tried the ” uploada file” button next to post reply?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just like the Farm now!

Not too bad, I guess...

I do miss the rep bar..

But, then again peeps had crazy rep that seemed undeserved.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm blowing up the posts, holy shit, I missed my RIU 

Wha? hoppin mah likes?..

I was just about to go back and ” like” everything I missed in it's absence....

Now it's gone again!!
Lol


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Have you tried the ” uploada file” button next to post reply?


Yes, I tried that and it still isn't working, but thanks. Have you noticed that I have "edit" but no "like".


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> @* Alaska Hash Mang*
> Here is the SSTB...
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh fuck disregard the monster last PM i sent you. it's about needing an adapter LOL. What you mean an adapter.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah no rep bar that was a nice bit. I'll wait around for awhile longer to see how the new RIU goes forward


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

AlaskaHashMan said:


> Yeah no rep bar that was a nice bit. I'll wait around for awhile longer to see how the new RIU goes forward


I was referring to the adapters that come in the caps of Butane cans. But honestly none of them work anyway....

Just take the needle out, you'll see what I'm talking about when you buy one.

Then buy some teflon/plumbers tape, wrap the nozzle of the can with that tape and it eliminates the need for any adapters...

Don't worry about contact with teflon, as if you do it correctly, it provides a perfect seal on any tube.

Stopped using adapters since I started using the tape.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hehe.... This is awkward as they are working the kinks out.

Now the likes are back, but no quote...


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Fuck I just want to show my shatter off. Wtf? Hate this shit


Use your friendly Photobucket or similar account..

As even if you can use their up-loader...that pic belongs to RIU once up-loaded.

Remain proprietor of your imagery.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Apr 7, 2014)

AlaskaHashMan said:


> Ahhh fuck disregard the monster last PM i sent you. it's about needing an adapter LOL. What you mean an adapter.




Brother, whats on the end of your SSTB it's something I don't have. Looks like it makes the end smaller.


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Apr 7, 2014)

I"m off to get a root canal. be dabbing for help when i get home.


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 7, 2014)

A little sample pic, kinda looks like Twitchs wax..but how did I get it..... Hmmmmmmmm  

Thanks Twitch! I'll upload more pics to rub into peoples faces,as requested


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 7, 2014)

Some more all nug run of Romulan wax via.Twitchhhh


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

AlaskaHashMan said:


> Brother, whats on the end of your SSTB it's something I don't have. Looks like it makes the end smaller.


It's included with the baster bro...

It's where the optional/removable injector needle screws on.

It's only available at Bed Bath & Beyond, that I'm aware of.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2014)

Damn...

Twitch!?!?

Where you at bro?

War is all the way in Cali...and he gets to try your wax before me?..your neighbor?

Lol

I kid...
we need to get down on the enail soon bro!! 

Text me, I gots plenty of shatter to match your wax...

Lets see who drops the dabber first.


Lol


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 7, 2014)

Hahaha don't feel bad Sir Dabs, your more than welcome to send me some too lol  

But for real, Twitch made some of the best wax I've had. So smooth, so flavorful, and gets you lifted!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2014)

I turned that there Flake, 
Into this here Shatter via winterization process. Test successful lost over 20% but it snaps in half like glass. Ultra stable


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 7, 2014)

now that is some pretty wax
and chew! you have impressed me once again WOW
sure wish I had the courage to get some sent to me lol
I haven't dabbed in about a week, ive been taking a break on dabs since my tolerance is getting ridiculous
but this kryptonite is just asking for it


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 7, 2014)

Chewberto that looks amazing!


----------



## Twitch (Apr 7, 2014)

thank you war! 
ill text you tomorrow when i get off sirdabs, how are you feeling?


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 7, 2014)

got some boring work pics , not as nice looking as your guys but I keep trying


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow hashman! Is that PHO by chance?


----------



## lio lacidem (Apr 8, 2014)

Camera isnt the best but heres some shatter wax


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 8, 2014)

nope cant remember what it was at the moment.
and I made shatter lite
to dark more pull and snap

























I will get it one of these days


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 8, 2014)

What up Twitch!!

Feeling okay today, yesterday was still fucking hell.

I gotta see my disability lawyer today, maybe tonight or tomorrow?

Found some dank in the FOREST... The Forest has a big heart and it donates to help those in pain..



















Lazy ass pics because of elevated pain levels, sorry.


----------



## InvaderMark (Apr 8, 2014)

My first qwiso. Gunna make more later. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## francy420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Bear with me first time posting pics on new system. At least now I can. Some Snow White winterized.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 8, 2014)

dayum, good to see this back up! really nice work. R&R, yaa.. boring..


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Le Purple Le Kush... bubb leehh


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh shhit!!

Guz shit looks very nice..

Cured material?

Where's that damn like button?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 8, 2014)

Most times I use cured material, I get the same bubbles.. Super tiny...

I'm near positive it's not solvent, something to do with THCA crystallization.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 8, 2014)

francy420 said:


> View attachment 3041373 Bear with me first time posting pics on new system. At least now I can. Some Snow White winterized.


Looking fire brother...

See ya on the other side bro!


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 8, 2014)

actually pretty fresh. Dried about 7 days. I think about 2-3 weeks early harvest. Two busy atm to explain.but. Was pretty fresh . Your slabs look delicious as well


----------



## francy420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah the little air bubbles are usually not solvent bubbles.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool pics in here ..Lots of oil but no bubble hash.. I might have to try out a version out see how its done but untill then heres some shots from my hash runs the season and some fresh imported charas..


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 10, 2014)

Charas! It has been a long time and not this side of the planet. What's on the chocolate package? Looks like pure yumminess.
So as a thank you
Aficionado Black Label as is from the bag and almost dry


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 10, 2014)

nice charas guys :]
tell me.. that looks pretty clean.
how do you rub so well that it doesn't come out all dark and dirty looking?

I supposed an early harvest before full amber trichomes would help..

but seriously.. my finger hash has never looked so good.

just very curious in making some.. and wouldn't mind turning an entire harvest into some charas...

any general basic tips ? like clean off hands every so often? sweaty hands????

thanks guys!


----------



## Concentrator (Apr 11, 2014)

little deathstar run


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 11, 2014)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> Charas! It has been a long time and not this side of the planet. What's on the chocolate package? Looks like pure yumminess.
> So as a thank you
> Aficionado Black Label as is from the bag and almost dry
> View attachment 3125415


 Cool frenchy
It's the first time i had this .. but it won't be the last man .. 

One the box is some mix grades I made ..some using just buds and others with trim/bud.. the light brown one is the nicest here..
not sure on mircon as the have are no.1234..

I've mixed some of the grades together as you probably can tell too..

Im getting the hang of it now and Will be tweeking a few things in the next run.. 
,and those vids u made are very helpful too..watched hash pt1 &2..in between mixes on this run.. 
Thanks for the comnents bro..


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 11, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> nice charas guys :]
> tell me.. that looks pretty clean.
> how do you rub so well that it doesn't come out all dark and dirty looking?
> 
> ...


I never made the charas in the pick only the bubble ..


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 11, 2014)

Charas and finger hash can be put in the same "category" of "raw" resin but the quality will never be the same, not even. The simple fact of cutting the trims with scissor brings a lot of chlorophyl and leaf material as opposed to gently caressing the flowers to collect the resin.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 11, 2014)

It is impossible to appreciate if you have not experienced it, as simple as that.
Wild cannabis growing over 10,000 feet makes for unique resin


----------



## francy420 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey frenchy where is the hash cannolis. fucking love the way those cannolis look. Sooo creamy looking.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is a Platinium Kush Cannoli just for you Francy420


----------



## Confucious (Apr 12, 2014)

mmm mmmm gooooood.


----------



## francy420 (Apr 12, 2014)

F-ing love it!!! Looks like some premium caramels. Oh my god that looks tasty.


----------



## obi wan ganjobi (Apr 14, 2014)

We've been getting pretty good return from our material.. 13-20+%... depending on quality. Getting @ 75% butane recovery.
This run was @ 17% return from old scrappy trim some of which was brown... not that bad 
Made a nice shatter that breaks at room temps and some wax.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

73u Mulanje Gold bubble hash pressed and rolled:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## obi wan ganjobi (Apr 14, 2014)

More pics from that same run...


----------



## lio lacidem (Apr 14, 2014)

Think i may be getting hang of this. BlackJack nug run


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 14, 2014)

About 20 ish grams of water hash.....

Looks can be deceiving, this is some of the most aromatic extract I've encountered, and it is pretty close to full melt.







The resin is still extremely ” waxy” and super melty.



















I'll post more after it dries, 
hoping to retain the waxy consistency.

Damn, I love hash!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 14, 2014)

Please blow up the last two pics for full viewing pleasure...


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is some Aficionado Black Label 
Totally impossible to touch or/and cut, I had to stretch it everyday day until flat to help the drying. It was sticking to the wax paper


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a Pure Kush from Mendocino.
Both Black Label and the TPK were made with dry trims


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 14, 2014)

mmmm looks like bacon at first glance


----------



## francy420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yummy. Frenchy your killing me with these sexy shots.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 14, 2014)

So let me top that by a cuty droplet of yumminess. TC pics by the way.


----------



## MiG pilot (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 15, 2014)

This is quite perfect to show the difference between sieved resin glands and dissolved resin glands.
Not the same end product.
What was the strain Mig


----------



## MiG pilot (Apr 15, 2014)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> What was the strain Mig


This is my homemade feminized mix of White Russian with Maple Leaf, Mazar and other indica dominated strains, I call it Sugar Kremlin.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 15, 2014)

I like the name


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 15, 2014)

Some pretty ok OG


----------



## MiG pilot (Apr 15, 2014)

MiG pilot said:


> View attachment 3129102





Frenchy Cannoli said:


> I like the name


It's ironic, do not to be confused with the waving flag. Title of a book in the genre of anti-utopian (ask google).


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mazar and White Russian are two of my favorites.

Do you happen to know which variety of Mazar MIG?

We got a cut of #6 floating around Colorado gardens as of late.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dried out the hash a bit more today.... 

Had to push through a SS strainer instead of the micro-plane, the resin is too sticky.

























No flash to show texture...














The aroma is sooooo very enticing.


----------



## MiG pilot (Apr 16, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Mazar and White Russian are two of my favorites.
> 
> Do you happen to know which variety of Mazar MIG?
> 
> We got a cut of #6 floating around Colorado gardens as of late.


Absolutely can not imagine which of Mazars hit me. 
Initially, these were the seeds of Mazar-i-Sharif, a friend bought in Holland, then a clone of a clone of a clone, etc.
In pure form, this Mazar had a smell of cat piss, in hybrids, this effect disappeared.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 16, 2014)

MiG pilot said:


> Absolutely can not imagine which of Mazars hit me.
> Initially, these were the seeds of Mazar-i-Sharif, a friend bought in Holland, then a clone of a clone of a clone, etc.
> In pure form, this Mazar had a smell of cat piss, in hybrids, this effect disappeared.


That is the one!!

Mazar-I-Sharif, but noted as a #6.
Thanks for the info, I think she will be in my garden this season


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 16, 2014)

some melty dry sift


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 16, 2014)

Beautiful Texas, what micron did you use? What kind of tek did you imply?


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 16, 2014)

oops guess I didn't post the first pic on this thread (just edited)
I used DSW old screen sizes
85 micron on top of a 61 to clean up my kief collected in my grinder


----------



## MiG pilot (Apr 16, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> That is the one!!
> 
> Mazar-I-Sharif, but noted as a #6.
> Thanks for the info, I think she will be in my garden this season


 Mazar ( مزار ) means Shrine


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 16, 2014)

^ fitting for it's effect.


----------



## Penyajo (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello guys. It's been a long time since I've been here to riu. Never posted here in the concentrate forum before I don't believe. Any ways I've been lurking for a long time and figured I would finally make a post. All your guys pictures look absolutely phenomenal. I figured I would share a few of my own.     can't forget a picture of my workhorse.


----------



## francy420 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just a little mix run I did finished yesterday for 4/20. Jock Horror, and snow White. Pull and snap.


----------



## VP#2 (Apr 21, 2014)

picked up some very nice purple kush yesterday. ran 14g into oil, 2 cans of butane, pulled 3.0 grams of oil after vacuum.

it waxed up within 12 hours at 125F..... I was going for shatter damnit!!


----------



## francy420 (Apr 21, 2014)

^ 125 is too hot for shatter in my opinion. 120 is where I make wax. No need for 2 cans of tane for 14 g. of material. Usually 1 can per oz. is enough. Shits expensive.


----------



## VP#2 (Apr 21, 2014)

yeah I definitely over rinse. the thing I was taught is let a few drops hit your finger, and dry for 5-10 seconds... if its sticky, you still got a tiny bit left. mine is usually still sticky after 1 can, just a little sticky though.

ive been making lots of shatter recently for years at 120F, dial barely ever moves on the griddle, so its just surprising that this stuff waxed so quick. only time ive ever waxed at 120f is leaving it in for a week straight!! I hate wax, im already annoyed with it! 

seems like its all strain dependent (age maybe too) as my technique never ever changes. you guys ever find this too? im sure im not the only one who does the exact same things every single time when making oil. 

I stop spraying half ways through and shake the hell out of the extractor, also chop pretty finely before packing the extractor. it gets rinsed very hard. im scared to leave anything behind... the bud cost is what kills me not the butane cost at 6$ a can!!


----------



## Twitch (Apr 21, 2014)

I can attest to VP's ability to make wax.


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 21, 2014)

so i winterized some BHO not bad taste wise but definitely not as tasty as before. around 8.2 grams of this















and its goop. vac like hell 24.5" here in Denver 29.5 " no more everclear in it but it just will not do anything other then this















any ideas why I cant get it to harden ?


----------



## VP#2 (Apr 21, 2014)

everclear is tough, either needs lotsss of time at a very thin layer, or vac for a day or 2 ive found mine needed at 110F or so, enough heat to keep it soft and liquid so the everclear can escape, but not enough to make it "perma goooo" . the chamber may need the odd "re vac" just turn the vacuum on and let it run for a minute or 2.

also, the part a lot of people screw up is the filtering... everything needs to remain very cold, it takes a long time to filter the everclear, so if you do it anywhere out of the freezer with anything other than cold tools it will warm up to the point where some of the waxes start to melt back into the oil causing the winterizing process to be kind of ineffective.

also, yeah it will kill the taste. it sucks.


----------



## SaybianTv (Apr 22, 2014)

Hashman lemme see if i can help, i winterize everything so maybe i can help.
How much liquid did you put in the chamber, how long did you let the liquid sit, did by any chance you have a alcohol catching cold trap between the chamber and your pump? Blind guess you fucked your vac oil n your not pulling deep enough to expose the final level of alcohol. Did you flip your oil and re administer the vac? I could vac continuously for 3 years and nothing would happen, if i flipped it solvent bubbles from the floor would explode all over again n start purging.

If your not reclaiming your acohol id evap as much as you can by making a parchment dish in a cake pan lets say and sticking it in an "UP draft" food dehydrator on 95f. Your pump will thank you and perform the final blow much better and much more often. The problem with chamber etoh liquid pool evap is you first fuck your vac, then by using over n over making weak pulls it eventually gets hot enough to burn off the alcohol n then you get a good run again so you don't bother addressing the bad oil. 

I fucked off one weekend and didn't hook up my cold trap even though it was on, within an hour my pump wouldn't pull below 28.5. I drained all the oil strained it through coffee filters all day and warmed it then put it back. Ran the pump for 6 hours and it was back to 29.92 where i like it. Oh taking the oil out and Not filtering it or warming it didn't do jack shit the day before when i tried.


----------



## SaybianTv (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey Vp I was just thinking of one time where you got mad at me, can you believe i still run my pump continously for days because thats what the manufacturer says it likes and is built to do. Vac pumps hate working under cold conditions like a 10 minute pull every few hours. I know my pump will pull 29.92 but after 5 hours it pulls 29.95+ n does where shit with my temps turning lets say 115f into 135f by vac umffff. maybe giving it ago will help viagra up the winterized cuzz man oh man does working in the freezer introduce water


----------



## VP#2 (Apr 22, 2014)

yeah running the pump for days at a time is pointless IMO. extra wear and tear on everything just for a .000001% vacuum gain.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 22, 2014)

some super melty dry sift
the strain was kryptonite


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 22, 2014)

How you liking the dry sift Texas? Finding a good yield?


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 22, 2014)

thanks for the likes guys

@ WarMachine
i love it, i only used approximately 4 grams of the kryptonite i posted a few pages back and got that nice lil chunk along with a 2nd grade that i didn't take pics of
and the bud still has lots of visible trichomes

it is much tastier than any of my more recent extracts that's for sure
I smoke it out of my SSV normally but took it to a buddies house on 420 and used his e-nail and it burnt just fine, kinda slow but it definitely worked


----------



## francy420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I second everything Saybian said about winterizing. Good tips and trick in there that took me a while to figure out on my own. Luckily I didn't kill ant pumps in the process. The parchment dish works great for evaping the alcohol. Usually only takes 24-36 hrs. And def vac for a long time. Just like already said you flip it after no reaction and get a flurry of bubbles come up. And beautiful dry sift there Texas.
To VP on the waxing. I have a strain that just wants to wax no matter what temp you purge it at. Def a strain thing. I am a lot like you and prefer mine a shatter consistency over wax.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 22, 2014)

thanks francy ill give that a 3rd

also guys i tend to not weigh anything i make just because i don't want to be disappointed with a small yield lol
its been working for me for awhile hahaha


----------



## VP#2 (Apr 22, 2014)

id have to disagree on the parchment paper dish to hold your everclear while it evaporates. I did that overnight time and boy what a mess... I used a plain small salad bowl thinking that nothing would drop through the parchment paper... wrong. huge oil mess on the parchment paper and a huge mess in the salad dish that I couldnt scrape. the parchment paper let the alcohol drip through and evaporate. not impressed. stainless steel bowls for me.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 22, 2014)

how do you avoid shavings on the steel?

I use ceramic


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 22, 2014)

I Dont Agree With Evaping On Parchment Either
Didnt Catch That
Glass For Me


----------



## MnH (Apr 22, 2014)

Glad to see my dry sift method helped you man. That's what I like to see


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks man it definitely has
last time we talked I wasn't using the foam spacers in between the screens,
now that I am it makes a world of difference in the final product
I need to get one of them cameras though to show the true results


----------



## francy420 (Apr 23, 2014)

glass is fine, but usually when you end up with a mess it is because while folding the parchment a hole was created. Parchment gets holes really easy. But yes really no need for it. Just what I prefer as I didn't have a pyrex that fits in my vac chamber. Now I do so no more parchment for me either probably.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 23, 2014)

I am in love with this water hash.

Just hand pressed 2 grams for now, most likely I will use the Wine Bottle to press about a 10-15 gram Cannoli.

And leave the rest as these waxy pebbles.

I spent about 45 minutes hand pressing this little ball.

The Cannoli I plan on pressing, I will cure for 6 months.

I intend to keep some of the pebbles curing as well for the same amount of time.

This is to experience true pressed, and cured Hashish in both pressed and un-pressed form.

I have around 20 ish grams left, so I'm very excited to try this hash around Christmas time.

Also exciting, to compare what has been pressed vs the hash that was left un-pressed.

I can say, even just one day made a distinct difference in texture and aroma.

I pressed this last night, and for the pic opened it to see the inside after just 12 hours following the press.

My pressed ball resting atop the golden pebbles of hash.







Closer look at my ball






The inside of the ball after just 12 hours.







Other half







Haven't taken one dab since this hash was dry enough to smoke.

Strains were mixed....
Blue OG,	Northern Lights, Blue Dream, Sensi Star.

About .2 g rolled into a joint, and toke that joint right before bedtime.

The tolerance break from oil, will be fantastic...

One dab should put me on my ass real quick...
No dabs since Friday.

I might just take that dab tonight.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Apr 23, 2014)

100% OUH! LA! LA!
Keep the ball in a container with the minimum space for oxygen and burb it for 1 or 2 weeks like you would do flowers before letting it age (no picking at all until it's time) just to make sure that you have no humidity left in your hashish


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 23, 2014)

man that looks kill SDA, totally get the tolerance break


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 23, 2014)

[QUOTE="SaybianTv,
How much liquid did you put in the chamber
around 6 oz in a pyrex.
how long did you let the liquid sit
around a week before filtering ,
did by any chance you have a alcohol catching cold trap between the chamber and your pump?
no, was cloudy as hell figured it was alcohol in the oil.
Did you flip your oil and re administer the vac?
no and now I fell stupid lol 

was about 1/2 oz wax and around 5 oz 190EC was in the deep freeze for around a week. was filtered in the freezer with equipment that was in the freezer for the same time as the fluid.


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 23, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> everclear is tough, either needs lotsss of time at a very thin layer, or vac for a day or 2 ive found mine needed at 110F or so, enough heat to keep it soft and liquid so the everclear can escape, but not enough to make it "perma goooo" . the chamber may need the odd "re vac" just turn the vacuum on and let it run for a minute or 2.
> 
> also, the part a lot of people screw up is the filtering... everything needs to remain very cold,
> 
> thanks for the tip VP I did it colder around 70ish. for some reason I thought colder temps would keep it lighter in color. everything was in the deep freeze for a week all jars, filters and liquid


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 23, 2014)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> 100% OUH! LA! LA!
> Keep the ball in a container with the minimum space for oxygen and burb it for 1 or 2 weeks like you would do flowers before letting it age (no picking at all until it's time) just to make sure that you have no humidity left in your hashish


Merci Frenchy!

I've been reading your thread for the 2nd time now, and love it more than the first time.

Luckily, I got a decent yield (for me anyway) so I have plenty of the pebbles to pick at while the Cannoli cures.

The ball is now in a small air-tight jar and will be cured along with the Cannoli.

Cannoli is going to pressed tonight or tomorrow.

Pics will be posted.

I was hoping to get the Frenchy approval via..

” OUH LA! LA!”

Again, thank you for your contributions, and the inspiration to take water hash to the next level via pressing into the legendary
HASHISH!!


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 23, 2014)

Beautiful SD! When are you coming to Cali so we can sample it


----------



## MnH (Apr 23, 2014)

Goddamn!


----------



## Pyewacket (Apr 24, 2014)

Some Etoh wash oil. Played with it while it was still warm and pulled it into some taffy -- hard like shatter now. Now to purge the rest of it...


----------



## VP#2 (Apr 26, 2014)

francy420 said:


> ^ 125 is too hot for shatter in my opinion. 120 is where I make wax. No need for 2 cans of tane for 14 g. of material. Usually 1 can per oz. is enough. Shits expensive.



so I powderized 20 grams of very nice "purple kush" in coffee grinder.

ran 1 can into 1 dish, and a 2nd can into a 2nd dish.

while the 2nd can didnt look like it was pulling much, I got .45 gram return, and considering I value this at 40$ a gram, thats 20$ of oil from a 6$ can of butane... not too bad I guess.

this is the 2nd can, 20 grams grinded to the max. you say 1 can per oz?? I imagine youre throwing a lot of oil away. which brings me to the question... what do you guys do with your rinsed weed? ive got about 500 grams of rinsed weed buds, all powdered though, just sitting here.



















this is from the first can:


----------



## francy420 (Apr 27, 2014)

I eventually blast all my material a second time. In my opinion second run shit aint even worth dealing with. Just my opinion. Second run oil is blah to me. I only cook with it, or make capsules. I usually always pull 18% to as high as 26% on first run so I gotta disagree that I am leaving stuff behind. Yes there are still a few resin heads there, but enough to worry about? Not to me.


----------



## VP#2 (Apr 27, 2014)

yeah youre telling me!! with the way I run my first rinses... my second rinses are a joke. I dont even do them anymore. sometimes ill fill a few ziploc bags with an oz or 2 of rinsed weed, and throw it out my window and let someone find it ,or leave it somewhere in public.

I remember one time we were making oil for a guy, he had 8-10 oz and only got 6-10 cans butane... I told him 2 cans per OZ. so we basically stuffed our extractor rock hard, and did 1 can per oz or more. I saved the stuff for a second rinse and got nothing!!!!! weird.

heres what I did with the first cans worth. pulled 3.6G off of 20 grams. 18% return I believe... somewhat low.


----------



## francy420 (Apr 27, 2014)

^ Love it man. Looks killer. yeah with an efficient rinse no need for a second. That's funny cause I started composting my already ran material. In my state if I get caught with that big old bag of ran material I am getting charged as if it was good material. Not worth the risk to even keep it around.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 27, 2014)

should be doing that anyway francy..


----------



## francy420 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah I compost everything. I meant composting it before even running it twice.


----------



## VP#2 (Apr 27, 2014)

the girlfriend called this one "gorilla king kong" close enough... lol.

donkey kong!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2014)

I wanna find a couple little molds I like those. I love the little honeybees.


----------



## VP#2 (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silicone-Resin-Polymer-Clay-Fimo-Fondant-Flexible-Push-Mold-BUMBLE-BEE-6102-/251472127758?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8ce8270e

the bees coincidentally fit 1 gram perfectly.

and as I was making the 1up and mario one... the 1up is 2.00 grams perfectly, and the mario turned out to be .95.... not bad by eyeball!!!


----------



## Twitch (Apr 28, 2014)

VP those are sick


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm gonna be taking a trip to this local store which sells all kinds of these silicone molds for candy and cake decorations and see if I can find anything cool. I'd love some bees, or some mushrooms .


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 29, 2014)

Some qwISO I made with some chronic stems (stems in between bud). Came out very potent and tasty! A nice 10-12 second wash with some 99% ISO.


----------



## MnH (Apr 29, 2014)

Some 2nd run dry sift from outdoor seed crop from last season..


----------



## SaybianTv (Apr 29, 2014)

Didn't I see that on my facebook this morning, Hey wait a minute SiftWizard


----------



## MnH (Apr 29, 2014)

You might have.. I just posted that one a couple hours ago. Hehe.


----------



## SaybianTv (Apr 29, 2014)

fix your avatar so its the siftwizard, i guess you call me horatio


----------



## Twitch (Apr 30, 2014)

i just keep the same handle or else i will forget who i am where lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 1, 2014)

I use the same SN across all boards also.

I'm a member of 12 different sites, but only post on a few...RIU being my favorite...

The new format kinda sucks, but I love my people here.

@war ..
Looking damn good for a stem extraction...

Check out this material, got a 170 gram nug run to do. 

The grower is FUCKING AWESOME, he gave me a sack FULL of dense nugs with the sugar leaf still on the buds.

Check out the leaf on top






From these nugs






Ready to rock.






Anybody ever use FasFil?
Not the Korean...made in California.

Passed the plate test with no stink, heard bad stuff about the Korean sourced cans, but I bought some for testing as it's only 3$ a can.

Noted it was made in California now, the older stuff was Korean.


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2014)

I think i was about to say something positive.. then I heard plate test..where did you hear this combination of words?


oh yea..sexy


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 1, 2014)

Lol
Ok , mirror test...lol

Damn, you really got it in for that cat, huh QK?
Edit:
Lets be a little more specific..
Residue test.

As the tane was spayed into a ziplock bag, rather than a plate, or mirror.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 1, 2014)

Residue Test.

You MUST have a scale that weighs at least to the hundredth.
i.e.

.01 better to the thousandth
i.e.
.001

Ziplock Freezer bag, cut off the ziplock.
Weigh and Tare the bag and record weight.

Fold over the lip and spray can into the corner of the bag.

Evaporate tane.
Now weigh your bag again....
This will give you the amount of residue in each can.

Make sure you are using the same lot # located on the bottom of the can.

Each lot will test differently.
Edit: Sorry, you don't technically spray directly into the bag.

Spray into a mason jar and pour into the Ziplock.


----------



## WarMachine (May 1, 2014)

I used Fast Fil and it passed my mirror test. But the one you have is made in Cali? The one I have is made in UK..

https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-butane-do-you-use-to-blast.821883/page-2

I mentioned it at the end. I never tried the test with a bag though and weighed it, good idea SD.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 1, 2014)

Shit, you are right War.

It's distributed in California, made in the UK.






However, this is still a different can than it was a year ago.
Right?..

And I can't take credit for the Residue test,.I got the idea from SkyHighLer on another forum.

Google
” Best Canned Butane list from best to worst”
Or something similar...

He tested just about every damn brand of Butane and compiled all the info into a thread.

I think the BHO makers in the world owe him a great deal of gratitude.

Sorry, but I gotta show off this strain too
” The Flav” pronounced Flave...







Man, all this dank ass flower, makes me too relaxed....haha

I got a shit load of work to do, but my back hurts, so I blaze some flower with hash.

Makes me feel better, but the strains are extremely sedative.. 

Been trying to avoid the ”Round meds” (Opiates) ...

But, they certainly enable me to move, then once I get moving...

A LOT of projects get done...lol

Yeaaaaahh.... It's time for me to open the safe.
Gobble gobble...

Boom.. Hash Oil, Hash pictures and posts.

Kinda like Cornholio.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 1, 2014)

Heh,you do not want to face the wrath of my bunghole


----------



## Guzias1 (May 1, 2014)

love th3m nug runs. makes the best smoke :]


----------



## Twitch (May 1, 2014)

i cant wait to check that material out tomorrow SirDabs


----------



## Twitch (May 1, 2014)

so did we determine if that gas was any good SD?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 1, 2014)

I think I will wait til tomorrow to blast this stuff, just so I can show it off to you Twitch..it's quite the treat.

As far as the Fasfil..
my scale only reads to the Hundredth, so it read .00
No odor, and a very very small amount of white residue visible.

I'd run a SSTB before dedicating to anything bigger. Might do that today.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 1, 2014)

you guys are too cute. hey SD, what makes "the Flav" ? its colors and hairs are remarkably similar to something i got called candyland. and it seems i cant function too well when i smoke that one.. but it has its benefits :] 

P.S. speaking of functionality strains.. so far, ive noticed these ladies (XJ-13, Afgoo, Snowcap) do one some or all of the following :] 

lifts my mood, rejuvenates me after a long day at work, opens the creative side, improves my stamina, boner helper, helps control my game in sports, does not help me sleep.. 

me loves these type of strains :]

but then me needs some heavy shit to sleep, or else.... no sleep 


any whooo. more pictures! thats what this thread is about yaya?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 1, 2014)

The Flav is a TGA strain comprised of Romulan x Space Queen.

Really depends on the grower...how nice she gets.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 1, 2014)

Moar bud shots?
Ok...

Flo Scout Cookies, looks similar to The Flav .. But she is way different.


----------



## WarMachine (May 1, 2014)

I'm not really sure how the can was a year ago SD,I was using Power5 for quiet a bit.

But so far this has been working well. I'll be doing a little run today at work. Should come out tasty! All nug run of some shit that smells like lemons lol.


----------



## WarMachine (May 1, 2014)

And I thank you on the comments about my stem run SD, came out really well. Wish I had more lol


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 1, 2014)

that looks tasty
I don't know which one I like more


----------



## R&RHashman (May 2, 2014)

some pics of work today
Co2 oil anyone?


----------



## R&RHashman (May 2, 2014)

or maybe a little wax?





















some inside shots.


----------



## midnitetoak (May 2, 2014)

Haven't been around for awhile but just ran some gorgeous northern lights shatter- likely some of the best quality BHO I've made.. Mighty proud of this- look at that color! Just wanted to show off the skills learned from y'all here in the RIU c&e thx again


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 2, 2014)

Killer, KILLER color Midnite.!

Sooooo...my thumb is pretty fucking sore, I was doing some more hand pressed Hashish, and I as I pressed, the intoxicating aroma of coffee/chocolate/spicy was enlightening.

So, I kept piling on more hash and worked and worked and pressed and pressed, balled up, and press.

I worked this for about 1 hour , probably longer, as I was watching some Kick-boxing, and used the enthusiasm to press harder.

Any how, the strains are mixed, unfortunately I do not have access to quality trims of any quantity, so they must be saved and accumulated to make a hash run worth the yeld.

This was one of those runs where the trichomes were sticky, no matter what.. I left open in cool dark area for over a week, using the fridge once in a while.

Ramble ramble..pics
Note the color change, it becomes all uniform one color if worked well enough.

SDA Hand-pressed Hashish
*Inspiration comes to me in a French accent for some reason*


































As you can see the cannoli would not hold shape, so I made a ” log”













^ After ruining the press, by splitting open the” shell”

I decided to go for another ball, this one is a little bigger at 5 grams.
Not bad for small hands.


----------



## MiG pilot (May 3, 2014)




----------



## VP#2 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## R&RHashman (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 3, 2014)

Lol
You guys are awesome!!!

This is why I love RIU so much, my peeps!
Thank you for the kind words..
Rather ” pictures of words”
Haha.

Oil run today!!! Very light wind and the sun is shining bright.

The sun is my preferred method of evaporation of liquid butane.


----------



## R&RHashman (May 3, 2014)

yard work and lots of garden work gotta get things in the ground soon. man I need a bigger tiller
best of luck on a awesome extraction SDA !!!


----------



## biglungs (May 3, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Sooooo...my thumb is pretty fucking sore, I was doing some more hand pressed Hashish, and I as I pressed, the intoxicating aroma of coffee/chocolate/spicy was enlightening.
> 
> So, I kept piling on more hash and worked and worked and pressed and pressed, balled up, and press.


why did u press it? smashing up all the heads and getting all that dead skin in there.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 3, 2014)

Thousands of years of tradition told me to press it.
I pressed to make True Hashish
Pressing hash = Hashish.

As for Dead skin... It is my personal Hashish, I can smoke my dead skin and love it.

I press with a wine bottle for hashish to be ” shared”.

Hashish is legendary.

I think the more important question...

Why would you NOT press.?

Press 2 Activate.


----------



## qwizoking (May 3, 2014)

what are you activating and why?

why not press? because that color change isn't good(mainly from heat), yes oxidation will change the aroma in the same manner curing bud will or letting a lemon sit..

pressing hash is beneficial, especially to dirtier sieves... apoptosis....

also that is frenchies definition of hashish.. Google hashish definition and you will find mine...


----------



## MiG pilot (May 3, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Why would you NOT press.?.


Perhaps, in order to provide a larger exposed surface area for the more rapid oxidation of the resin and evaporation of terpenes into the atmosphere?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 3, 2014)

Seems Google is your answer to all the world's problems.

Go ahead and live by Google, I'll go by experience.


----------



## qwizoking (May 3, 2014)

mmm yes, experience gives the definition of words


----------



## Confucious (May 3, 2014)

I will always prefer pressed over non pressed. Just saying.


----------



## Confucious (May 3, 2014)

yeah pressed hash.


----------



## Confucious (May 3, 2014)

midnitetoak said:


> Haven't been around for awhile but just ran some gorgeous northern lights shatter- likely some of the best quality BHO I've made.. Mighty proud of this- look at that color! Just wanted to show off the skills learned from y'all here in the RIU c&e thx again


Like your Stealy staring it down like a hawk.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 3, 2014)

Are the jabs necessary?

All I'm saying is I'd prefer to take the teachings of a guy that has traveled the world's most prominent cannabis/Hashish producing regions in the world. With over 40 years of experience with the plant and it's resin.

As opposed to Google/Wiki and other ” Internet Facts”

I mean, if Google says so..it's GOTTA be true.

Seems there are quite a few peeps that like the Hashish nowadays ...

Seems like a Hashish re-Awakening has come to fruition over the last 14-15 months.

I wonder why that is?

QK, have you ever vaporized/smoked pressed Hashish?

I hadn't until I made my first batch about 1 year ago to the date.

Do not get me wrong..
” Ice Wax ” is great, and has that wonderful....
” bag appeal”

Call me stupid, dumb uniformed, follower, whatever you want.

It won't erase centuries of the canna-culture.


----------



## biglungs (May 3, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Hashish is legendary.
> I think the more important question...
> 
> Why would you NOT press.?
> ...



because dispensaries wont buy pressed bubble. its too easy to blend mediocre and real good hash together and press it. unpressed hash all damn day


----------



## Confucious (May 3, 2014)

I like the 14 -15 month period. Yeah yeah, Frenchy's my mother fucking boy and the same goes for you Dabs.


----------



## Confucious (May 3, 2014)

biglungs said:


> because dispensaries wont buy pressed bubble. its too easy to blend mediocre and real good hash together and press it. unpressed hash all damn day


 This is a ridiculous statement for the fact that if you pressed shitty hash with good hash you will most defenitley taste and see the difference.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 3, 2014)

Much love to you too Brother Confucious!

We gotta make that dab sesh on the enail happen bro.
I'll keep you posted on the next dabathon.


----------



## Twitch (May 3, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Are the jabs necessary?
> 
> All I'm saying is I'd prefer to take the teachings of a guy that has traveled the world's most prominent cannabis/Hashish producing regions in the world. With over 40 years of experience with the plant and it's resin.
> 
> ...


i think he was saying for his definition of hashish is more text book then that.

no need for any jabs from either side we are all friends here and we each have our own preferences on what we smoke and the way we go about producing it and we have learned alot from each other no reason to stop now


----------



## Confucious (May 3, 2014)

Well it looks like we are starting to dab around in other areas of hash making so this session will be that much better of a selection it looks like.


----------



## Confucious (May 3, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> i think he was saying for his definition of hashish is more text book then that.
> 
> no need for any jabs from either side we are all friends here and we each have our own preferences on what we smoke and the way we go about producing it and we have learned alot from each other no reason to stop now


Well said...


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 3, 2014)

biglungs said:


> because dispensaries wont buy pressed bubble. its too easy to blend mediocre and real good hash together and press it. unpressed hash all damn day


Ok, agree to disagree.

Me no like dispensaries, and they certainly HATE me.

Particularly when I lost my ” job”...hehe


----------



## Twitch (May 3, 2014)

well when i talked to the dispensaries here in CO they said its not pressed because the humidity level is so low it wont stick together. but who knows why


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 3, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> i think he was saying for his definition of hashish is more text book then that.
> 
> no need for any jabs from either side we are all friends here and we each have our own preferences on what we smoke and the way we go about producing it and we have learned alot from each other no reason to stop now


Well put Twitch.

mad respect.


----------



## Confucious (May 3, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> well when i talked to the dispensaries here in CO they said its not pressed because the humidity level is so low it wont stick together. but who knows why


Well this is why I don't really like dispensaries etiher, they don't know what the fuck there doing if they cant get it to press here cuz of humidity. I press all day in CO and it always turns out fire, I actually enjoy the fact that the humidity is lower here for when I'm curing my hash.


----------



## Twitch (May 3, 2014)

yea that shop has since lost my business, they are not very knowledgeable i tired to help but i am just some hay seed from Texas that Doesnt know shit.


----------



## qwizoking (May 3, 2014)

Yea my bad, dabs
rough morning.. do your thing


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 3, 2014)

Lol
Me too bro.

Bad night, and a bad morning due to family bs.

Virtual fist bump
Much respect, QK
Dabs


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2014)

Hey fellas thought I'd stop by and drop off a pic of what I'm dabbing on tonight . It was a mixture of cheese, and dinachem trim mostly that I fresh froze and washed last week. Turned out delicious, and smooth.


----------



## lowryderlove (May 3, 2014)

Got a brick. Made n some nice earwax. Came out better than expected


----------



## biglungs (May 3, 2014)

well u press it then u have to break it up again to smoke it so the bottom line is i guess im just lazy when it comes to my IWE


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 3, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Hey fellas thought I'd stop by and drop off a pic of what I'm dabbing on tonight . It was a mixture of cheese, and dinachem trim mostly that I fresh froze and washed last week. Turned out delicious, and smooth.


~”Feel The Magic, hear the roar, Thundercats are loose.~

Lol
Anybody see the episode of Robot Chicken, where they do a spoof of
” Where are they now?”
on the Thundercats...

If not, please, Youtube it..
If you liked watching Thundercats as a child, you will LOVE it.

Looks incredible brother.


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2014)

I'll check it out, I've never watched a whole episode of robot chicken but theres a first time for everything , and thanks for the complement.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 4, 2014)

very nice thundercat!
the first time I ever seen robot chicken was the first time I tried shrooms
it was INSANE I was crying laughing through most of the show


----------



## Twitch (May 4, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> ~”Feel The Magic, hear the roar, Thundercats are loose.~
> 
> Lol
> Anybody see the episode of Robot Chicken, where they do a spoof of
> ...


yes yes i have lmao


----------



## francy420 (May 5, 2014)

Lololololol just watched it. I fucking loved thundercats as a little kid.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 5, 2014)

francy420 said:


> Lololololol just watched it. I fucking loved thundercats as a little kid.


I still watch the old episodes sometimes...haha

It brings back sooooo many childhood memories.

I remember, I begged my Mom to buy me the damn claw sheath (can't recall the name of it now) and the Sword Of Omens.

Had all the action figures, including their weapons.

God, I wish I had kept that shit, maybe my Mom kept em for me..

Anywho...
This be the pic thread, so..

I finally ran that Death Valley Cheese. HOLY MOTHER OF GOD...

I always thought people claiming yields in the high 20s, like 28-29%

Were full of shit.

I was proven wrong with this material, dayyummm.

I didn't weigh the bag, but I packed super dense sticky buds into two separate 2 oz tubes...and had 10 grams of shake leftover that wouldn't fit.

After blasting, I noted the massive pile of un-purged oil in my large ass dish.

It was very similar to Knottyy's scrapes on you tube.

I tilted the dish and it was boner inducing. the goo would just slide back and forth...

Having never yielding so much... I scraped it up and plopped it on my parchment...

I knew damn well it was WAY WAY too much for my chamber, but I tried it any way...

Haha...shhit was fucking ridiculous.

I had to go back to the counter and scoop half of the glob onto another sheet of parchment.

I was sort of panicking at this point, as this is quite a lot of money I'm playing around with..

And it is one of them 50/50 deals... Most y'all know what I'm referring to, if you don't..you will eventually

Anyhow the first half is done, final weight of the first half of the run = 16.7 grams.

Theoretically, there should be at least another 15+ grams left to finish off.

Since I didn't weigh the starting material I don't have an accurate percentile, but...

It seems I may have reached 26-28%..
The patient requested wax.

So wax it is...
Strain - Death Valley Cheese.... My house reeks of dank the second the jar is cracked.

From cured frosty nugs, there is a pic of the flower and the bag a page or two back.

Filled up a small Mason Jar damn near to the top.

Cookies...Shattah-combs


----------



## Guzias1 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Guzias1 (May 6, 2014)

that looks yummy.

put that cracked jar in a Ziploc !


----------



## WarMachine (May 6, 2014)

SD That doesn't look your best.. you should just give it to me so you don't have to worry about it anymore...


jokin my brotha that looks amazing. Looks like the sample Twitch gave me which was double amazing


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 6, 2014)

boner inducing indeed.!

yall need my shipping address PM me lol


----------



## Guzias1 (May 6, 2014)

boner inducing, ha., mouth watering.


----------



## francy420 (May 6, 2014)

Fuuuccckkk I want some. Upper 20% is def doable but gotta have the right strain. I ran a phenol of ak-48 I had one time and was 22% after winterization. I can't imagine if I hadn't winterized it. never put up numbers like that since. Enough about me as always looking fire Dabs.

I was like you with the Thundercats. I had all the cool figures and weapons. My brother in law still has some figures left. not as cool as I remember them like 30 yrs. ago.


----------



## colonuggs (May 6, 2014)

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/5/5/5681340/mayweather-vs-maidana-replay-stiverne-vs-arreola-more-boxing-tv


Vodka extracts...I love usin alcohol

.......................................Chemdog #4 I call it rock candy 






...............................Pre98 Bubba






...............................My first attempt @ making bubba dab



The bare essence of Triches...purest form...marijuana crack candy


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 6, 2014)

Ha!!

I was wondering if anybody would pick up the....

” Boner Inducing”

Colo...
I love that you can achieve those purdy extracts using Organic Alcohol.

Vodka is organic right?..

At least in comparison to the commonly used Iso, and Butane extractions.

Do you vac?
Didn't you use to/still make KILLER bubble?

If I remember correctly...
You've posted some killer hash shots in the Colorado Section?
Or have I done way too many drugs?...and confused you with someone else.?

Did you see the Mayweather fight?

I want him and Manny Pacquiao to have it out.

I have a dislike for Mayweather... I used to love him...

Then he sucker-punched that Mexican... Fuck can't remember his name..
Juarez maybe...

That and his arrogance...

Plus he has been avoiding Pac-Man forever..
And I'm half Filipino.

Just wondering if Mayweather actually earned the decision.
****
Way off topic, sorry.

Anywho, had to buy some new gear for that last run.

A new huge Anchor glass casserole dish.
*Anchor brand glass is now better than Pyrex imo*
Made in the USA.

And I had to break down and buy a Flat Griddle...
*Oster* brand.

Digital temp read out.

I really like having the Deep dish griddle for mah chamber and now using the flat griddle for pre-chamber purge.

The digital was kinda expensive at BB& B , but it was the only flat one they had,50$...
But, just like Harbor Freight.....

If you ask, they will most ALWAYS give you 20% off a single item.

I swear between, Harbor and Bed Bath & Beyond...
A dabber's paradise.

oh yeaaaaahh..the reason I mention the griddle...

It's lowest setting is 150° F, BUT... use Mason Jar rings as a spacer and surface temp reads 110° perfect.
And the heating coil...
Is snaked for more even heat distribution.

Ramble on Ramblin dabs..lol....
My apologies, the back is killing me the last few days, so I take many o' dabs and drink coffee all day.
And I can't stop ramblin...
Summabitch.

Only
Took one pic of the dish, SO PISSED that I didn't take more pictures of the dish full of over 30+ grams...

I was in awe ...here is all I got ... Hard to tell, but there is a damn lake of oil in the dish 







Ok at least I posted a pic on this page long post.


----------



## Concentrator (May 7, 2014)

if we run stuff like buds covered in kief , we save up the blasted material in 5 gallon buckets and then put a bubble bag over it and shake with dry ice 
https://plus.google.com/118333712480891338775/posts/diqL8a4hkXZ


----------



## Concentrator (May 7, 2014)

then i heat the house
https://plus.google.com/118333712480891338775/posts/EvKGWHki6k1
with the weed pile
https://plus.google.com/118333712480891338775/posts/V6nkPPydisv
,, but i think i am going to start composting it this summer


----------



## GLobel (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 7, 2014)

Second half of the DVC run..
15.7 grams.

























The aroma is just...
Intoxicating...so so floral, piney, fruity with that VERY distinct Cheese note.

Forgot a landscape pic...


----------



## MnH (May 7, 2014)

The essence of cannabis is hand rubbed or dry sifted resin. Not bho lol.


----------



## ruffasmiller (May 7, 2014)

First ever oil run. 99% iso with sugar leaves and bottom buds. 3.2 G from 32 G Just bought 8" BHO glass extractor. Is it that much better?


----------



## Twitch (May 7, 2014)

MnH said:


> The essence of cannabis is hand rubbed or dry sifted resin. Not bho lol.


 then go post in Matt's thread dick....


----------



## MnH (May 7, 2014)

Don't take it personally, lol. Just facts.


----------



## Twitch (May 7, 2014)

opinionated , I think the the essence of cannabis is neither bho or your sift but the flower itself.... would you not agree since we would have neither with out the flower?
now go get back on the ice wax band wagon... i don't come over into rize's thread or frenchy's talking shit how my shit has alot higher potency, yeild, and market ability
i am not talking shit on it, it is good stuff but it doesn't hold a candle in potency compared to bho that is a fact..

I am not taking it personal your just stirring up shit like finshaggy for no reason, we have shown you props for your sifting abilities, so why come over here with that shit? rhetorical question


----------



## piecemasta (May 7, 2014)

Strain: Madman OG
mixed the 73 and 45 micron together
42 grams total


----------



## R&RHashman (May 7, 2014)

I just like all forms of cannabis


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

You are growing resin. Not plant. The genetics determine the quality of your resin. When you take organic, nature grown resin and subject it to butane, or any type of solvent that makes it 'not natural' you might as well forget calling it anything near the 'essence' of anything.

Just an opinion, but science and nature and terpenes don't lie. Maybe i'm nuts?

If you think dry sift doesn't match bho in potency then you haven't had any good dry sift, lol. 

I know you oil guys don't like science and facts but it might be worth looking into why terpenes are so important.


----------



## qwizoking (May 8, 2014)

"I know you oil guys don't like science and facts"

I think you have that backwards



butane is organic you know..so is crude oil. what does being of natural sources have to do with anything?
maybe perceived cleanliness. sounds good to say organic. water and co2
hash are inorganic.. lemme guess you
flush your weed before harvest?
just saying..people frustrate me with that

solvent made hash will always be cleaner and more potent than any sieved product, flavor is all that's debatable really..and I'm trying to help you by saying that


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

Butane is organic? Awesome, post a video of you huffing a can of it down like cheez whiz.

I'll wait.

Of course I expect nothing short of this from a guy who soaks his herb in rubbing alcohol.

As to 'more potent' I think you're kidding yourself man. THC% isn't everything.


----------



## qwizoking (May 8, 2014)

your post made me laugh

yes its organic..like iso
why would I do that? did younot get my previous post about organic being irrelevant.

hmmm yes I soak in rubbing alcohol (70%) and likely denatured?

thc isn't all that matters. interestingly enough flavorful alcohols esters etc are incredibly soluble in another alcohol


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

So since it's organic, you're willing to drink a glass of iso/butane? Shouldn't be a big deal right? 

Organic brah'. Just like that razor blade.. everyone knows herb and razor blades go hand in hand. Oh wait.

I enjoy how you leach chlorophyll on purpose though. Dope dude. 

Soak that cheap rubbing alcohol. Obviously it's good for you. Might as well drink it too.


----------



## piecemasta (May 8, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> "I know you oil guys don't like science and facts"
> 
> I think you have that backwards
> 
> ...



I hope the guys making the oils are following the science/facts! People are consuming these products therefore they should be held to industry standards, but most people making it in their backyards likely are not! Which should be a concern to the end users of these types of solvent extracts. 
I thought about BHO methods but I couldn't bring myself to carelessly off gas and waste a bunch of butane into the atmosphere. Then also considering the risk of explosion. Mistakes happen and not everyone is as careful. Making bubble hash is much cheaper and more sustainable. All you need are the bags, trim, h2o, buckets, and a mixing device and your set. 
I've had several butane extracts that had not been purged/processed correctly and I could taste that crap. The average joe at home is likely not taking the proper steps to ensure its chemical "cleanliness". Where as with most bubble hash makers don't concern themselves with such issues. How can you say something is dirtier or less potent if it has only be come in contact with h2o? There are so many steps and factors to consider/to go wrong when making certain solvent extracts. When it comes to my health I will stick to my bubble hash 
I am curious what my actual THC/CBD % are in my hash compared to other BHO extracts..


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

^^ Thank you. People who make BHO rarely ever give their lab results, know why? They just sit there and preach bullshit because they bought a fucking vac. oven and think their shit is gods gift to cannabis extracts. Newsflash.. your korean butane blasted through a fucking turkey baster isn't special. Stop talking.


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

So, ok.. serious question.. can you butane and rubbing alcohol guys give us a chemical breakdown (actual chemistry) as to what you're doing and why it's ok? 

I find it quite hard to believe, considering most of the top bho makers still fail their residual tests.. but oh wait.. you dudes soaking in iso got it nailed down. 

Lab sheets anyone? How many show?


----------



## piecemasta (May 8, 2014)

Dispensaries should require lab results to resell homemade solvent extracts if they claim they are truly medical grade worthy. If truly sick people are relying on medical grade products how else would they know with confidence that extracts they pay big money for are as healthy and clean as can be! Same thing goes for flowers, there should be a required inspection for contaminants such as mildews and pests. At least supercritical co2 extraction is more so healthier/cleaner the butane but the equipment costs still aren't feasible for most producers.


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

This is why I make high end dry sift. There is no guess work. People who are blasting butane are basically just tooting horns unless they give up a lab sheet. If they don't, you might as well consider them full of shit. It costs like 100 bucks, if that, to test. If you can't drop that, you're making shit, and don't deserve to be in the medical game.


----------



## piecemasta (May 8, 2014)

All I know is I wouldn't be comfortable/confident consuming my own homemade BHO after doing some research and consider the costs/equipment and skill involved if done to achieve some degree of quality. I would need to pay some lab to test something I made before I could consume it!? No thanks. I don't experience that same level of concern if any when consuming my bubble hash


----------



## qwizoking (May 8, 2014)

lmao..?


----------



## qwizoking (May 8, 2014)

Well...addition of oxygen to an organic compound and the subsequent crosslinking or polymerization. This process begins with oxygen molecules in the air inserting into carbon-hydrogen (C-H) bonds adjacent to one of the double bonds within the unsaturated fatty acid. The resulting hydroperoxides are susceptible to crosslinking reactions. Bonds form between neighboring fatty acid chains, resulting in a polymer network, often visible by formation of a skin-like film on samples. This polymerization results in stable films that, while somewhat elastic, do not flow or deform readily, trapping gases

The early stages of the drying process can be monitored by weight changes in an oil film. The film becomes heavier as it absorbs oxygen.

As oxygen uptake ceases, the weight of the film declines as volatile compounds evaporate. As the oil ages, further transitions occur. A large number of the original ester bonds in the oil molecules undergo hydrolysis, releasing individual fatty acids continuing to polymerize.

butane hash oil has a significantly higher iodine number causing thick films to develop that you don't see with iso..
so to purge we use a thin film to minimize this an keep vapor pressures high, iso is completely clean unlike butane. No matter how hard you try you will have some hydrocarbon residuals in bho, not saying that's a big deal

again lol? You brought up butane not being organic, Isaid it is but that it's irrelevant. why would I drink it? iso was selected due to its chemical properties that make it a superior single solvent extract.
not sure why you keep saying rubbing as that's dirty and 70% we use isopropanol 91-99% and not denatured.
leach chlorophyll on purpose? I think that's why it's called a quick wash, though you keep saying soak so I understand your confusion
but sure keep repeating words like soak and rubbing alcohol. maybe if their is a big enough negative stigma ignorance will just win out


----------



## qwizoking (May 8, 2014)

"Butane is organic? Awesome, post a video of you huffing a can of it down like cheez whiz.

I'll wait.

Of course I expect nothing short of this from a guy who soaks his herb in rubbing alcohol."
"So since it's organic, you're willing to drink a glass of iso/butane? Shouldn't be a big deal right?

Organic brah'. Just like that razor blade.. everyone knows herb and razor blades go hand in hand. Oh wait."


"when you take organic, nature grown resin and subject it to butane, or any type of solvent that makes it 'not natural' you might as well forget calling it anything near the 'essence' of anything."


sooooooo ^^^^^^^^^
like I said, butane is organic, water inorganic. besides perceived cleanliness it's irrelevant

I know you oil guys don't
like science and facts..

that's still cracking me up...you sure made yourself look real intelligent


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 8, 2014)

Well , huh... Uh....?

Good Morning * Hash & Oil * lovers, producers and consumers.

N-butane is Organic, it's a natural gas that exists in the atmosphere we breath everyday.

It's the * concentrate *
Section guys.

With each process, they have their pros & cons just like everything else in life.

Different folks, different stokes...

In our case...
Different tokes. 
When made properly, all extracts should embody
*The essence of cannabis*

Each has a special place in my heart for different reasons.

I love all forms of concentrates.
And each can be nasty and harmful if done incorrectly.

All this is contingent upon the one extracting the material.

Passion dictates the essence, essence is sourced from passion.....

You both are passionate about what you do ...

In conclusion, all the extracts should smell and taste exactly like the flower/plant from which it came...
The only difference being methods in which they are extracted.

And each extract should hold it's own unique character.

Learning to appreciate each one for what it provides, is important to know what one likes best.

I like all equally including the flower itself.

@DSW
Man, I know you are very passionate about your sift, and you have every right to be.

The fact is that for really good sieve, yields are horrendous.

Those 98-99.9% of pure heads...
* INCREDIBLE *

Anything lower than that, kinda tastes like ass unless pressed.

I am requesting a gram of DSW's Sift and a gram of QK's Qwiso.

Then I'll decide which is better.

I'm betting they will score equally 

Lol


----------



## Thundercat (May 8, 2014)

Just for the sack of not discounting any one/thing Sir dabs you better get a gram off guzia's or twitchs bho too .


----------



## Twitch (May 8, 2014)

ahh yes, MnH you wanted to talk chemistry well the guy that soaks his weed in rubbing alcohol knows a couple of things about that subject


----------



## Twitch (May 8, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Just for the sack of not discounting any one/thing Sir dabs you better get a gram off guzia's or twitchs bho too .


lmao, sir dabs actually is not that far from me now, i think 15 mins

hey and some ballsy guy in cali gut to try some of the infamous romulan wax before i smoked it all....


----------



## WarMachine (May 8, 2014)

I tried the Romulan wax from Twitch and I can vouch it is tasty and fantastic. Sir Dabs is still holding out on me.. lol


----------



## matthend (May 8, 2014)

@Concentrator you should have put this here too, i thought it was cool...






and lol at the arguments about 'hash superiority'
in the immortal words of MC Hammer...
Its all good!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 8, 2014)

Man, it would be EPIC if we could all get together, the Contributors that is...

Oh Gawdd ...there would be a serious dabathon.

I got the enail rig, so it's gotta happen at my place..


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

Twitch please give us a chemical breakdown of what happens to resin when soaked in ISO. Give us hydrocarbon chains and what exactly is being altered and why. 

Since you claim to know a bit about this, i'll expect a legit answer with written out equations.


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> ahh yes, MnH you wanted to talk chemistry well the guy that soaks his weed in rubbing alcohol knows a couple of things about that subject


So that stuff in your avatar picture is qwiso?


----------



## lio lacidem (May 8, 2014)

Twitch is not the resident chemistry whiz.....qwizoking is. Listen no doubt your dry sift is great maybe even the 'best' dryseive out there but at 60-75% thc ill still take oil any day. I like variety. Why bash other extracts?


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

If you think thc% is the only thing that matters then I don't know what to tell you. 

I'll hope qwisoking chimes in... thanks.


----------



## lio lacidem (May 8, 2014)

Thc% isnt the only thing hence the statement "i like variety". i personally prefer smoking oil or leaf and eating any type of hash....until marijuana is federally legal and some real unbiased testing is done no one can say what type of marijuana ingestion is best until then its all personal preference . So once again why bash?


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

Smoking is the least effective way, just the most preferred. I can't eat it. 

I'm not bashing, i'm simply saying that the true essence of the cannabis plant is being up close and personal with fresh, untouched resin full of terpenes. Once you take those and introduce any type of chemical to it, to me** that's ruining it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 8, 2014)

The essence of the cannbis plant is the flower...imo


----------



## Twitch (May 8, 2014)

dear god the amount of extracts we would smoke would


MnH said:


> So that stuff in your avatar picture is qwiso?


nope that would be the infamous Romulan wax from butane, its also on my business card.


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

Yeah I figured. Thanks.


----------



## Twitch (May 8, 2014)

MnH said:


> Smoking is the least effective way, just the most preferred. I can't eat it.


you sir have just made the list, how the hell else am i going to get the oil in my body and as you already state eating does not work for everyone, you going to start mainlining?
please tell me what is the most effective way to ingest cannabis?

the list
finshaggy
oilmker
mnh

all of them talk chemistry but when confronted by GW or QK what they say falls apart faster then a house wife with 6 kids and no xanex


----------



## Twitch (May 8, 2014)

no problem, if you have any more question about cannabis i would be more then happy to help you out, and if your embarrassed to ask on here ill make sure my inbox is empty so you can send me PMs


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> you sir have just made the list, how the hell else am i going to get the oil in my body and as you already state eating does not work for everyone, you going to start mainlining?
> please tell me what is the most effective way to ingest cannabis?
> 
> the list
> ...


What the hell are you talking about?

You might want to try reading and actually comprehending what you're reading before you make stupid comments.


----------



## lio lacidem (May 8, 2014)

Lmfao......falls apart faster then a housewife with 6 kids and no xanex.....that is pure gold!


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> no problem, if you have any more question about cannabis i would be more then happy to help you out, and if your embarrassed to ask on here ill make sure my inbox is empty so you can send me PMs


You might want to learn the difference between 'your' and 'you're' before you start trying to take underhanded jabs at people. You have the intellect of a third grader and you can't even read, let alone write. 

Nowhere did I say eating it was ineffective, I simply said I can't do it. But i'm glad you took that to mean something entirely different from what I was saying, lol.


----------



## qwizoking (May 8, 2014)

I've typed several responses. long and short

but uhhhh, I really don't know how to even respond to what's happening here.
you having a bad couple days bro? Your sift is fine, go smoke some and maybe leave threads about solvent extraction alone. I try and leave frenchy, that bad kitty etc alone..you should do the same an the world will be at peace again


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

Not you man, it's Twitch. Apparently I made some list for claiming I can't eat the stuff. Shrug. I want to know what the hell he's talking about. lol.


----------



## Twitch (May 8, 2014)

ill break it down for you



Twitch. said:


> you sir have just made the list, (the list kinda like the village idiot ) how the hell else am i going to get the oil in my body (smoking is actually the fastest way to ingest a drug into your bidy besides sticking a needle in your arm. You said that)
> 
> 
> MnH said:
> ...





MnH said:


> and as you already state eating does not work for everyone, you going to start mainlining?
> please tell me what is the most effective way to ingest cannabis? (this was an actually question what is the most effective way to ingest cannabis if you say eating is out and smoking is not the most effective just the most preferred )
> 
> the list of RIU morons pulled a VP trick right there
> ...


and that last part about the house wife. I am from the south we like to use colorful euphemism when describing things ever heard of foghorn leghorn? and have you ever seen a soccer mom with our her xanex?


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

You still didn't explain anything. You're arguing that I said I can't eat it and that apparently you don't know of any other methods of getting THC into your system. Maybe if you PM me I can help you? My box is empty bro.

And please show us all where I compared smoking to sticking a needle in your arm.


----------



## Twitch (May 8, 2014)

MnH said:


> Smoking is the least effective way, just the most preferred. I can't eat it. <----


i am I seeing things


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> i am I seeing things


Yeah, I can't eat it. And? What's that have to do with why you put me on your 'list' ? Because I don't enjoy eating it? Haha, awesome logic bro. 

Lab tests? Still waiting on someone...


----------



## Twitch (May 8, 2014)

no because you said the first part about smoking being the least effective


----------



## MnH (May 8, 2014)

It is not very efficient. That's why people are able to smoke dab after dab after dab of even high end super duper bomb shit diggity fire bho man.. if you were to eat high end edibles like that you'd freak the hell out. 

There are better ways of medicating, smoking is just the most preferred and that's not debatable.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 8, 2014)

Yea fuck smoking mix honey oil with ethyl alcohol and plug it like a man..


----------



## Twitch (May 8, 2014)

so when you inhale something, it goes right into your lungs and the alveoli (little ball like things with alot of little blood vessels or capillaries on them ) these are what pulls the oxygen out of the air and puts it right into your blood stream. So when you smoke something it pulls it out of the air that you have inhaled and puts in straight into your blood

when you eat something, it actually doesn't get ingested until it reaches your large intestine and colon, so it gets broken down in your stomach where some of it will metabolism but the stomach is there only to break down the food your intestines pull out the nutrients you need.



Bublonichronic said:


> Yea fuck smoking mix honey oil with ethyl alcohol and plug it like a man..


as crazy as this sounds, if some one has gone into diabetic shock and need sugar there is a sugar gel that you are supposed to get them to put in there mouth and swish it around, if they are too lethargic, you have to stick it in their ass, because your colon and large intestine are where your body pull the most nutrients

you are asking yourself how or why does he know that last little bit of interesting info, once upon a time ago i was an emt and firefighter


----------



## Thundercat (May 8, 2014)

So weres the pics, its been like 3 pages of nothing but silliness. I'm scraping a dish tomorrow so I'll have more pics then. I didn't take any of the batch I did yesterday it was late when I finished. 

I still think flower is the "essence" of it self. I dab oil all day long cus its fast and easy. I can take a few dabs in the time it takes me to smoke half a bowl. But at the end of the night I almost always sit down with my wife and smoke some flower while we relax. Right now I'm enjoying a blunt of my platinum delight I took down a couple weeks ago.


----------



## WarMachine (May 8, 2014)

I did another stem run of some qwISO. I'll post pics tonight hopefully.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 8, 2014)

Pics?
Well..

Since we are discussing
” eating” oil/hash..

These are the real deal, knock your ass in the dirt...
” am I trippin'?” Edible cannabis..

The caps are stored in the freezer, so the colors are off, because it's frozen...
But thawed out the oil is golden/yellow.

Left to right 125 mg Sativa, 217 mg Hybrid, and the killas..300 mg knock your ass out Indica.






Some of the 300s


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 8, 2014)

I too * LOVE * smoking a FATTY joint packed full of hashish...

I take the hash and literally massage it into the broken up weed...

I usually light it up at the start of Family Guy on Adult Swim...

It's AWESOME....dabs just knock me silly...flower and hash, and the caps...

I fucking act like I'm in high school again...haha..
Laughing my ass off, eat everything in the house...

A couple o dabs to seal the deal....
Zzzzzzz


----------



## R&RHashman (May 8, 2014)

it is the pic thread so, work pics
a lb of "purple haze" not very purp















some inside shots


----------



## R&RHashman (May 8, 2014)

and another bowl of bud, some "Midas"










some inside shots










both runs weighed out at 42g prepurge


----------



## R&RHashman (May 8, 2014)

will get some finished pics tomorrow at work


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 8, 2014)

Thought I'd post a pic of the joint I smoke right about now every night...

With the hash and weed it was 2.0 grams even. The lighter is for scale, tared and weighed, couldn't get the digital #s though.

It's an unknown Kush and LSD.
Fantastic duo with hash.

Time for laughs.


----------



## WarMachine (May 9, 2014)

Pretty tasty and gets you good considering its stems.

It looks better than pics but still good.


----------



## Thundercat (May 9, 2014)

Nice pics guys looks like everyone had a good night last night .


----------



## MnH (May 9, 2014)

Jar of heads. 97-98% ish.


----------



## Thundercat (May 9, 2014)

Very lovely there. Looks like such a nice fine sand .


----------



## francy420 (May 9, 2014)

yeah, Yeah!!!! My new toy. can't wait to put this beast to work. material drying as we speak. Hopefully blast Monday, and be done by Thursday.


----------



## francy420 (May 9, 2014)

Not sure why pic didn't post?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 9, 2014)

noice francy, how much that setup run you?

for the oilers, that stuff on bottom be some Snow Cap.. what do i call it? Macaroons. :]


----------



## zibra (May 9, 2014)

Silver Kush


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 9, 2014)

Looking good Guz

I had some Snow Cap crossed with Durban Poison..

Forum cut known as Durcap.

I loved that strain..


Lemme get a cut?
I'll stop by tomorrow...lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 9, 2014)

Also?
That hood?

Is that custom made?
Pretty neat brah.

Pretty friggen neat.
I'm stealing that idea...
And I'll give you royalties.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 9, 2014)

zibra said:


> Silver Kush


Beautiful color!!
Nice clarity.

3,4 weeks I'll have some phresshh mahtear-re-al ....

Should be purdy like that^


----------



## Guzias1 (May 9, 2014)

I got hooked to snowcap after one bowl of it. Loved how the high felt. Sooo. Got me a cutting 

thanks for noticing the hood. Used to be my cool hood, removed glass and bulb, and wired in 5-23watt cfls, and 2 side t-something skinny long lights. Altogether about 161watts... I have a very very small indoor , so getting the most out of my 22inch x 22inch veg area is tricky 

currently working on first outdoor, now that is workkkkk

c


----------



## R&RHashman (May 9, 2014)

some pics from work today

























that was the purple haze from yesterday


----------



## R&RHashman (May 9, 2014)

more of the purple haze


----------



## R&RHashman (May 9, 2014)

and the midas are the first 2 and then some random stuff


----------



## R&RHashman (May 9, 2014)

last one is something about to go to the deep freeze for 48hrs


----------



## Twitch (May 9, 2014)

nice......


----------



## IamAbigMan (May 9, 2014)

First time i started making bho this is how it came out.

Process:

Blasted into pyrex dish under hot water bath while remaining to
keep changing the water when it cooled until most bubbles gone.

I didn't have a purger at the time so i did a 9 hour heat purge,
i know that i decarboxylated the oil converted a lot of the 
cannabinoids into CBD and CBN.

More Pics to come though waiting on the purger as i'm typing lol.

let me know what you guys think for the first run and the strain was
green crack and it was a sappy consistency.


----------



## WarMachine (May 10, 2014)

Some xj-13 trim I got from Kase, it was very frosty. Came out to a nice sap but then I decided to wax it. Very tasty, smooth, and gets you lifted  .


----------



## budbro18 (May 10, 2014)

Got my chamber. Steppin up the game from my original one.

Next on the list is the closed loop.


----------



## francy420 (May 10, 2014)

the Buchner set up cost me $60 with S&H.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2014)

So as promised heres that run I was evaping. Some Sin's OG oil I finished up yesterday. It turned out very nice, super tasty! It was a small wash so it was just under a gram, but I'm pleased.
Scraped





Finished






I did a larger mixed wash yesterday which is evaping now, and should be nice. Also put 2 more jars of fresh material in the freezer last night to run maybe monday. Gotta love it, perpetual grow = perpetual oil .


----------



## budbro18 (May 10, 2014)

Nice TC looks on point. im assuming thats iso?


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2014)

Yep, 91% iso, 20 secondish wash, then about 36 hour evap.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 10, 2014)

francy420 said:


> the Buchner set up cost me $60 with S&H.


When I first got my Büchner funnel I thought it was the most brilliant apparatus ever, lol mostly use it for canna butter now:/


----------



## VP#2 (May 10, 2014)

why not heat the dish, melt it, then scrape it in an oil form... not a powder form. I hate scraping powder, it always turns into a royel mess mess, its flying everywhere but in the dish. liquidize it first and youll scrape 99.9% of it out


----------



## WarMachine (May 10, 2014)

I too have the problem of it going everywhere and getting stuck on the fingers. I heat it slightly to make it a bit easier to pick up.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2014)

I guess I am just careful maybe. I get a little bit of flaking that flys out of the dish, but usually only a tiny bit and nothing I'm worried about. I don't heat my dish because for the most part I don't heat my oil. The hottest my oil gets in the process is about 100. I need to finally spring for a laser thermometer so I know exactly, but I don't use heat to evap. I use the exhaust from my dehumidifier to evap my dishes. I'm guessing at 100, but its never more then warm to the touch so I can't be far off. The exhaust blows on the bottom of the dish and then over the top of the liquid. This breaks the surface tension with warm dry air and allows a very fast efficient evap. I generally evap about 1 quart of alcohol solution at a time, which takes about 24hrs for a nice dry dish. The REASON I don't use heat is to preserve terpenes. The hotter you get the oil the more terps that get boiled off. That impacts the taste, smell, and high all the way around. By keeping the temps low during the whole process I feel you get a delicious, well rounded concentrate. I've actually been asked twice if it was a solvent-less extract which made me smile .


----------



## budbro18 (May 10, 2014)

PTFE for the win! No scrape no stick straight into the vac.


----------



## VP#2 (May 10, 2014)

if you use a thin dish, all you need is hot water for the heat so youre not scraping powder and getting a lot of it airborne.. when I say heat im not talking more than 120f, which my oil never gets above either.


----------



## Blunter the kid (May 10, 2014)




----------



## MnH (May 11, 2014)

15 seconds. No waiting a day and a half. This was dudes first try on my kit.


----------



## Thundercat (May 11, 2014)

Looks real nice there MnH. I was thinking about buying some screens the other day. I like how fast your method is, and that its so simple to get a really nice product. I also like that it makes working with a small amount of material practical. I don't typically have enough material at once to mess with trying to make IWE as much as I want to try. 

The QWISO method works really well for the amount of material I have, and the amount of work I want to put into it though. Some day I hope CO2 extraction becomes viable for home use, that would be awesome. 

Now I want to ask. You posted a nice picture, and have a good method. Why do you ALWAYS feel the need to through the backsided attacks into your comments like "No waiting a day and a half". Why not just embrace the love for "Hash and Oil" like the thread is titled. This isn't a competition, its a contributing community.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 11, 2014)

Thunder, Thunder, Thudercatttss!! Hoooooooo!!!

Hey, that was a fantastic post brother..
” air rep”...

Had to make some shatter out of the leftover Cheese and some random buds to full up the tube.

Pic time...


----------



## MnH (May 11, 2014)

It's not underhanded, it's just the hard truth. People are all about making amazing concentrates and then it takes at least 48 hours or more to even enjoy them.. to be able to make a product that is within a fraction of a hair (or even better) than a lot of IWE and such is something everyone should embrace. 

If this is for 'patients' which I think is lost on the majority of people, it's not supposed to require thousands of dollars worth of equipment and days on end in order to make. If you are in need of medicine and are in your own house, there is only really one way of getting it quickly and easily, and it does not involve chemicals or risk of blowing up. 

Shrug. If you know of a better way to make pure medicine that's untouched by anything plz let us know. This is supposed to be medicine..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 11, 2014)

So, how bout lowering the price of your screens bro?

I would scoop one up right now if the price were more sensible.

Or even a tutorial on simply micron sizes, what shape the openings are....

To help out us patients.

I'm truly sick with a fuct off disease and love the idea of the purity of consuming 99.99% glandular heads.

You are very good at what you do, and you have proven so over and over...

You preach a lot...

How about teaching us a thing or two?

Like this...
I got a mason jar full of sugar leaf and bits of flower that look like....







I've got bubble bags, but I'd like to dry sieve, rather than sieve with water. ..

Any advice you are willing to lend out?


----------



## Twitch (May 11, 2014)

MnH said:


> It's not underhanded, it's just the hard truth. People are all about making amazing concentrates and then it takes at least 48 hours or more to even enjoy them.


The best things in life are worth waiting for... how long does it take the cannabis plant to grow till full bloom? and you cant wait 48 hours


----------



## budbro18 (May 11, 2014)

ordered my nuwave the other day. dialed in temps here we come


----------



## WarMachine (May 11, 2014)

I know Frenchy is going to be doing a dry sift demo using 190 and 160 (micron). Have you seen Morrocan style SD? He uses a bubble bag, 220 micron I believe and beats it like a drum.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 11, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> I know Frenchy is going to be doing a dry sift demo using 190 and 160 (micron). Have you seen Morrocan style SD? He uses a bubble bag, 220 micron I believe and beats it like a drum.


Please do tell me where to find this War...

I'm trying to envision a way, but need some ideas.


----------



## budbro18 (May 11, 2014)

Hell yeah check out bubble man too! He makes some sick nasty dry sift and is really good with cameras so hes able to capture the real quality of it.


----------



## Thundercat (May 11, 2014)

I only had to wait to enjoy my concentrates the first time, which was the beginning of last year. I havn't ran out since which means no waiting to enjoy deliciousness . 

Sir Dabs, thats some beautiful shatter there my friend! I traded a guy a gram of my stuff for some shatter he had earlier today. It wasn't as pretty as yours . I'm prolly gonna trade it off to another friend, it was mediocre.


----------



## budbro18 (May 11, 2014)

Probably a trim run TC. 

And thats where ive gotten too as well. Makin so much of it by the time im runnin low theres some sittin in the chamber purgin haha.


----------



## MnH (May 11, 2014)

I have 2 or 3 tutorials i've posted. Shrug. Top screen is between 60 and 80 lpi, bottom between 70 and 100. Feel free to experiment.

While we are at it, let's invite Sam in here to explain his secret to cleaning up dirty sift quickly and such to an amazing quality.. 

I know it involves static and the tapping of something, but who knows what he's doing. Maybe Frenchy can tell us how he's doing it..


----------



## WarMachine (May 11, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Please do tell me where to find this War...
> 
> I'm trying to envision a way, but need some ideas.


There yo go brotha, it's towards the end. It starts basically at 24:35. Pretty damn neat.


----------



## R&RHashman (May 11, 2014)

how do I like that more then once lol


----------



## WarMachine (May 12, 2014)

Hahaha I love watching that clip too.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 12, 2014)

Thank you sooooo much War!!!!

” Air Rep”
To you as well...I just woke up, gonna make my morning forum rounds and watch this on my television.....
I've got Directv, can enter the exact name of the clip and I can watch in 47” in HD.. rather than the phone screen.

Thanks again, but somehow I have the feeling I'll be watching many Weed Nerd Episodes today..

I've also got about a lb of sugar leaf , not as frosty as a page back by any means, but probably worth sieving in water.

But the material I have in my” scrap jar” is packed full of giant heads, I try to not even move that jar, like shaking of any kind.

Even though I'm very gentle, the damn heads always end up clinging to the wall/bottom of the jar.

perhaps this is why DSW uses paper bags?

@DSW
you already know I've watched and read your tutorials brotha, a few times each even.

But, I don't have a set of screens.

My inquiry regarding teaching us a thing or two about this was in regards to those of us that haven't bought a set of sieving screens.

But..tell ya what..
Fuck it....

I'm pick up a set of * your * screens...

I reckon I can google your SN and find them?

Posting on cannabis forums is the only” Social Media” I partake in, no IG or FB..


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 12, 2014)

definitely over priced...
unfortunately that's the reason I haven't picked up your new sizes
you should do a RIU discount code


----------



## MnH (May 12, 2014)

They're overpriced? They're cheaper than anyone else selling screens to do this basically.. even the cheap boxes that are made from cheap model wood and have screens that aren't taught are close to that price in stores, and they suck. You are more than welcome to go buy a bunch of screens and experiment if you think it's that much cheaper however. Just know that you won't be purchasing the LPI i'm using, I had them made for me in certain sizes. 

My smallest kit is 110.. is anyone else selling entire kits to do this that cheap? Last I looked even the little 'boxes' were close to that price in most stores, lol.. single screen, or even 2 or 3.. metal, not taught, made of balsa model wood.. yeah... 

I use paper bags to dry and cure my product in (leaf, buds) because not only does it wick it dry quicker and keep it that way, but as pointed out the trichs don't stick to the bag. Once they're stuck there (jars) you might as well kiss them goodbye w/o soaking the jar in a solvent. Glass is porous, and i'm not a fan at all of curing my stuff outside of 'smoking' nugs in them. I hate, HATE making sift on a mirror and refuse to do it anymore, or on any type of glass or surface like that which is 'sticky' to the touch. 

SirDabs - PM Incoming..


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 12, 2014)

maybe im cheap, probably so..
but im still going to purchase them eventually
you are right these smoke shops don't sell anything of quality regarding dry sift
just curious have you sold any kits to any smokeshops..?

actually just checked again prices aren't that bad lmao!
3 screens, and a usb scope for $200 not to bad at all

I guess its just the fact that ive already bought 3 different screens you recommended, is why I still haven't pulled the plug

will I notice that much of a difference with the new sizes...?


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Probably a trim run TC.
> 
> And thats where ive gotten too as well. Makin so much of it by the time im runnin low theres some sittin in the chamber purgin haha.


I think thats exactly it BB. It tastes like either trim, or like someone BHO'd some regular mid grade weed.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 12, 2014)

* I; Sir dabs, hereby retract my statement of the price of DSW's kits*

135$ for a pre-fabbed set of screens that work that efficiently with a USB scope.....

Sounds like a good deal, considering the competition...

Everything else I looked at ..
At least 200$ and up, with no scope and no validation that they work.

At least we know his screens have proven results... Not just pics from him, but others that have purchased his screens.

I'm buying a set, gotta get clearance from the wife of course.
But I'm pretty damn sure I'm ordering.


----------



## MnH (May 12, 2014)

Thanks guys.. Texas THC.. I am not sure if you bought from the ICM thread, but yeah.. i've refined it a bit since then. It will work a bit better.. but if you're having good results from what you're already using, stick with it.

Honestly i'd say the biggest issue I come across is that stuff people are trying to run just isn't dry enough. People are getting their trim pretty dry, but the nug that is still left is supppper moist still.. when you twist a nice sized bud, it should literally poof into dust.. like you left it out in the sun for a week type dry.. most don't do that, and in some parts of the world it's really tough. I always suggest a dehumidifier for those who have access to one.. in a paper bag, in the closet, turn that puppy on and let it go overnight.

I kinda relate it to making ice wax with no ice.. if the stuff isn't brittle (i.e. dry) then the resin is going to be tougher to recover clean. You want it as dry and brittle as humanly possible w/o freezing it. I've done it a couple times and the leaf broke up soo much more, it was like dry ice kief.. not very clean, but pretty.

As for the shops, yeah my buddies shop here in Nor.Cal carries them and so do a couple other places locally. Cheers.


----------



## WarMachine (May 12, 2014)

Yup his prices compared to bubble man are much cheaper and you get more with it. You pay half as much plus you can actually speak to him, good luck talking to bubble man, not very easy to do.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 12, 2014)

yea I bought from the Icmag thread
im happy with them for the most part
my only problem is I wish I would've got bigger frame sizes

I do still have the same problems every now and then with my material not being dry enough, maybe I will get a dehumidifier..
the other day I left a brown paper bag in my car, worked pretty nicely on a hot Tx day

awesome man, ive already got quite a few friends interested in it
the down side for you is when I show them how easy it is they just want to use them real quick instead of buying their own lol


----------



## francy420 (May 12, 2014)

Can someone put up a link to these screens. all I have been able to find is bubblemans screens for $180 with no scope.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 12, 2014)

www.drysiftwizard.com/


----------



## francy420 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Texas


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 12, 2014)

Had to post this pic of some more of the Cheese Shatter...

This is the most epic strain I've ever had the pleasure of extracting...

* Death Valley *Swiss*Cheese *


----------



## MnH (May 12, 2014)

Texas, skip the dehu. You've got plenty of sun and dry weather, put that stuff in bags outside somewhere during a hot day. It'll dry out. lol.


----------



## qwizoking (May 12, 2014)

y'all are killing me with this talk


----------



## MnH (May 12, 2014)

From the same picture I posted on the other page that looked very ice wax ish.. same stuff loose. Herban Farmer holla! On his first try too.. will likely get it even cleaner after a couple more tries and getting his touch down a bit.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 12, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> y'all are killing me with this talk


lol... Love ya Qk but I gotta....

Said the gentleman with 4k+ posts


I kid I kid...haha


----------



## qwizoking (May 12, 2014)

Lol ...Yea yea

Im just saying, terpenes are generally regarded as "good" in your extract


----------



## MnH (May 12, 2014)

I'm sure terpenes are the first thing you think about when you stick your herb in rubbing alcohol.


----------



## R&RHashman (May 12, 2014)

Cant we all just get along?? 
lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 12, 2014)

Yea, same team guys


----------



## qwizoking (May 12, 2014)

yes they are...

get along? with the likes of these solventless hash makers? never! thus is war. 
lol


----------



## R&RHashman (May 13, 2014)

ok all in good fun I get it.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 13, 2014)

Wait?..whadidimiss?

Where did the conversation take the path of losing terpenes?

I thought we were getting along?

Lol...sorry, I missed it...

Somebody enlighten me?


----------



## qwizoking (May 13, 2014)

yes we have major losses here..
the other day I left a brown paper bag in my car, worked pretty nicely on a hot Tx day

and here...
Texas, skip the dehu. You've got plenty of sun and dry weather, put that stuff in bags outside somewhere during a hot day. It'll dry out.


----------



## qwizoking (May 13, 2014)

is there more than one way to this stuff, "to skin a cat"

sure, but only one is best. always and for any topic

vapor pressures are not linear. this is a key aspect in hash making wether solvent sieved etc


why does everyone get so worked up over feelings, I speak facts not opinions most of the time. Im not going to sugar coat something, if you post something incorrect, I may correct you.. if you suggest methods that result in a poor product. like any other section of this forum, I will suggest otherwise. don't get upset or take it personally. why can a forum not be a more scholarly source of information.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 13, 2014)

Lol... Thank you 

” Shrug?”


----------



## lio lacidem (May 13, 2014)

Seems like lately there have been more dick size arguments then info. People posting in threads about solvents jumping in with solventlesss talk and vice versa. Lets get back to the poibt of making/ helping others make top notch extracts. Just my opinion but makes it easier for newbs to find the quality info when its not hidden in a bunch of other nonsense. im sure we all want riu to stay the best info site out there and not just afternoon lols! Enough of my rant carry on


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 13, 2014)

Whoops....double post...

Amen lio!

I post this same thing all the time...

All the concentrates are dank as fuck in the RIU section...

When I started this thread.....

my first post did have a rule...
No bashing.

Please refer to the very first post on this thread...lol

I saw the same bs on TC hence never posting there.

Lets get her back on track with fire pics of hash, oil, sift .....whatevas!!

Vac purged qwiso from the pre-blasted material of the cheese run.

I only soaked about 8 grams of the pre-blasted material, one wash for 40 seconds including pour time.

Evap very low heat, into the chamber as a ” wet oil” puddles essentially...

Woke up to this in the chamber






This was done for experimental purposes...

Melted down the qwiso...

Got a taffy consistency now, probably partially decarbed












That damn cheese is cray full of oil...

Highly recommended strain for extracting.
* Edit: meltdown performed at 170° for 10 minutes.. 5 minutes on one side, remove, let cool and flipped the patty over..back in for 5 more minutes.*


----------



## MnH (May 13, 2014)

Qwisoking does dry sifting dissolve the terpene membrane? Like sticking it in hand sanitizer?

Enlighten us dry sift king. Or are you going to tell us to sift our stuff wet and moist to retain the smell you think you're after? Because sifting wet stuff works so awesome right? If you think uber dry trim of any type is going to smell as wonderful as fresh you're insane. Not only that, you've clearly never stored or cured any sift for a month or longer after you harvested the trichs, lol. Much like wine (and i'm in the Napa Valley) there is more to it than what your simple mind believes. 

Explain to us vapor pressures and how it has any effect on dry sifting. Clearly the guys in Australia, on the other side of the world, didn't have much of an issue being they took my kits and banged out spot on product on their first try. Vapor pressure lmfao, too much of that ISO left in your smoke broly.

And you're right, there's only one way to do things correctly, so how about you stop with the iso nonsense? Check out my fire rubbing alcohol brah'.


----------



## qwizoking (May 13, 2014)

ignoring some fear of isopropanol

my issue isn't with drying. if you have to have it dry so be it. the hotter the temp you dry the more you lose, that's vapor pressure differences..
anyway for dabs sake...you've made my list, ignore


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 13, 2014)

im open minded and here to learn not to start solventless vs solvent arguments
hopefully that isn't what It seems, because that is definitely not my intentions

if it makes you feel better qwiz I still run my sifted bud with Etho/Iso
best of both worlds!

is there flaws or needs for improvement in Mnh method, ya
there is in everyone's (BURNED EVERYONE)LMAO

I don't agree with drying to a crisp, using heat, or even a dehumidifier
but understand that this is just a quick way to make something good to smoke

maybe a thread should be started for this debating/bickering...?

sorry dabs! no more typing for me on this thread just pics for now on

EVERYBODY LOVE EVERYBODY


----------



## Twitch (May 13, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> is there more than one way to this stuff, "to skin a cat"


lol there is always more then one way to skin a cat


----------



## qwizoking (May 13, 2014)

just for you...
that's crystallized hash oil, with a pink tinge too mmmm, greasy goodness


----------



## Twitch (May 13, 2014)

METH!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^^


----------



## qwizoking (May 13, 2014)

lmao
do my katt williams... that shit right there!
...sells quick


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 13, 2014)

Pics of jwh don't count... very nice brochacho


----------



## qwizoking (May 13, 2014)

haha sorry was that too "pristine"
let me set it outside for a bit.. turn it nice and dark while removing those grain boundaries..nothing wrong with goop hash I guess

Hey love ya tx, don't mean any offense


----------



## MnH (May 13, 2014)

GIve us the chemistry on your product. I'm a patient and i'm curious. Lab sheets to prove it's clean? You should have all this.


----------



## JointOperation (May 13, 2014)

lol anyone talking about morrocan hash.. if thats the kind of quality your after.. keep up the good work lol.. kuz that stuff has more feces in it then trichs. im sure.

second.. everyone likes different shit.. anyone who hasnt had above 85% just trichome heads dry sift.. cannot say dry sift doesnt taste amazing.. because if ur getting all heads ur retaining more flavor then bho.. but.. making a dry sift like sam the skunkman takes more time.. i think BHO.. is the LAZIER mans HASH.. honestly.. and im a BHO FAN.. i make the shit all the time.. just did a tiny personal run.. and got 19%return on tiny little larfy buds. 40 grams of material.. got back 7.8 grams and to be honest.. i looked at the material and there still is trichomes all over.. so .. ill do a second wash on the material for my sleeping meds.. honestly. i make my second run at material for canna capsules..

but an amazingly made bho vs an amazingly made dry sift skunkman style.. id say its PERSONAL PREF.. all the way..

starting material.. and cure time has a big thing to do with it too.. my best bho.. was 1 week in jars.. my best dry sift.. was 4 weeks in jars..

my best bho.. took more time.. but less work.. and my best dry sift took less time but alot more work.. and i mean ALOT

also.. dry sift is safer then bho.. but if u have the proper equipment.. vac and chamber.. then bho is worth smoking.. if u dont have proper equipment.. its not safe enough for me to smoke.. atleast im not going to risk smoking massive amounts of butane.. screw that.. i bought a chamber so i can make proper bho.


----------



## MnH (May 13, 2014)

Joint Operation I make this in 10 seconds.. i've talked with Sam enough.. he has the best 'cleaning' tek for sure.. but for first time extractions I do not believe there is anything faster or cleaner than what i'm doing (purity wise)

You are spot on though.. people who have never had great sift will never get it. A pure sift like this, like Sams, that literally turn to oil when you apply heat.. they just don't know.. flavor and high for days.. so much better than any solvent extracted oil.


----------



## francy420 (May 13, 2014)

Looks like meth quizoking. But looks f-ing amazing man.


----------



## WarMachine (May 13, 2014)

Was that doing your pour over method qwizo?


----------



## qwizoking (May 13, 2014)

Lol I'll take all as compliments..
them landrace sativas hit like meth too

Yea fresh frozen straight through like bho, no heat. slow evap, chilled. harvested early
Im pretty proud of it, come along way just in the past 8 months.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 13, 2014)

no offense taken
that looks incredible
hopefully one day i get to try it
only a few hours away!


----------



## MnH (May 13, 2014)

Soo.. no lab sheets?


----------



## WarMachine (May 13, 2014)

That's pretty cool qwizo, makes me wanna try the straight pour threw.. Maybe I'll try it on a eigth of nugs. I could pack the tube I used to use for BHO and just pour it that way.. Or do you put your material in a tea strainer and just pour up?


----------



## qwizoking (May 13, 2014)

yield is horrible this way.. might not waste the nug.

personally I fill a mesh strainer with the bud and just pour over top. it has a tendency to clump and fluid goes around, this way prevents the most compaction, fresh frozen is best done by quickly filling a mason jar then pouring out, also as the solvent travels down the tube it gets gross vs more surface area in the strainer.....but anyway


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 13, 2014)

The Moroccan was in reference to the technique, not actual Moroccan Hash.

Again, thank you War Machine, I was thinking of something similar...

Covering the material with the plastic.. Brilliance is often found in simplicity.

I was imagining doing almost the same thing, but I was going to beat the side of the bucket.

Perfect!!

I could even use two different bags to refine, maybe..!!

Where's that damn rep button?


----------



## lio lacidem (May 13, 2014)

Very nice indeed qwiso


----------



## WarMachine (May 13, 2014)

I wish we had the rep button still.. I think I will just stick to my jar method. Fill jar, pour ISO for 10-15 seconds with a barely swirl and then strain. Works well so far.

Maybe I'll try the strainer method too and try to spread the material so it's thinner. Not ideal for big runs but who cares.


----------



## JointOperation (May 13, 2014)

MnH.. what are u using for mesh and stuff to get that product to be like that so quickly? alot of people i know clean there shit up after.. which i told them its kinda counter productive.. when u can just make sure u push it threw.. i was using a wooden spoon and tapping my screen and allowing the heads to fall.. i have a 124 micron screen that works great for most. but if u over tap u get stalks..

the thing is . around here.. dry sift.. thats 99% heads.. or dry sift thats 50% heads.. sells at the EXACT SAME PRICE 20-25 a gram.. bho.. is 40 a gram for crappier stuff.. all the way to 80 a gram..

a perfect pack of a tube guarentees a better extraction.. too lose and u dont get it all.. too tight and u dont get it all.. perfect pack.. is essential to not have to run a second pass .. i check all my material.. and sometimes i just run a second run after i repack.. stricly for edibles.. and sleepy meds.


----------



## WarMachine (May 13, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> The Moroccan was in reference to the technique, not actual Moroccan Hash.
> 
> Again, thank you War Machine, I was thinking of something similar...
> 
> ...


No Prob SD, I hope you try it and show us your fruits of labor!! Looks pretty damn cool and looks so easy to do. Feel free to do it and send me a sample


----------



## qwizoking (May 13, 2014)

any of y'all have colored bho to share? I've made pink nd purple qwiso, red and orange too but much more common and red just takes light.. tc made some pretty stuff a while back, still qwiso though........


----------



## Twitch (May 13, 2014)

i made some green stuff one time


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2014)

Ya that batch I had that turned out barney purple was crazy. Everyone seemed to love it.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 13, 2014)

haven't been fortunate enough myself. Just many shades of amber


----------



## budbro18 (May 14, 2014)

Never had anything but amber and lighter yellow. Some lighter yellow/green stuff if its not so fancy trim with a lot of fan leaves. But if i dewax it its about as golden as everything else.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 14, 2014)

I get bright orange quite a bit, gotten completely transparent, and super gold.

Florescent yellows..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 15, 2014)

Made some bubble.....

Only completed two washes so far,10 minutes each..

Top 25µ, left 73, right 160






160..





73






Super surprised at the yield.....


these shots are taken literally 15-20 minutes out of the water.

Purdy neat.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 15, 2014)

lmfao. Someone posted in concentrates,

trying to purchase "BRO"
too funny


----------



## Guzias1 (May 15, 2014)

that's super nice bubble ! So grainy . So blond


----------



## Thundercat (May 16, 2014)

MMMM bubblicious . Looks killer for sure there SD. A buddy of mine did a alcohol wash on some dry ice hash, and said it turned out awesome, I wonder what it would be like to wash a few grams of low grade bubble. FYi i'm not calling yours low grade, just posing a question.


----------



## lio lacidem (May 16, 2014)

Thundcats....yes you can breakdown lower grade bubble into oil. The end product will come out pretty dark but good taste and great sedative effwct when ive tried it


----------



## Confucious (May 16, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> MMMM bubblicious . Looks killer for sure there SD. A buddy of mine did a alcohol wash on some dry ice hash, and said it turned out awesome, I wonder what it would be like to wash a few grams of low grade bubble. FYi i'm not calling yours low grade, just posing a question.


I started doing this and yes it does turn out fire.


----------



## Thundercat (May 16, 2014)

I figured it would have to be some fire. I would also think it should be very clean. There would be almost no plant matter to dirty the extraction.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the kind words as bubble is not currently my Forté. ..

Working towards getting a stronger grasp on water hash and then venturing through sieving minus the water.

I'm not sure if it's beneficial...can hash dry too fast ??
But damn, this hash is really dry already. Slight color change in less than 12 hours.

Pics from about 20-30 minutes ago.

All 73






























Okay, I'm off to go.dab me some BRO...

BRO is some bomb-bomb


Happy Friday Rollers!


----------



## budbro18 (May 16, 2014)

You want as much water out as quickly as possible but too hot evaporation could lead to terpene loss like when bud dries too fast. But i doubt it its probably not getting over 75F 

Looks all kinda killa!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks brotha..
Room temp is about.65°

Super dark and low humidity where I'm letting it dry.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 16, 2014)

No flash pics...


















About 200 grams of trim, gave me 11 grams of the 73 which is almost a full melt... It certainly bubbles when flame is applied.

Got a rather large pile of 160 that I combined with the 25 which will be extracted with a solvent or perhaps used for edibles.


----------



## Thundercat (May 16, 2014)

Sounds like a win to me, and sure looks tasty.


----------



## budbro18 (May 17, 2014)

Looks very tasty. If you press a little chunk out you could probably dab it pretty easily.


----------



## biglungs (May 17, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> any of y'all have colored bho to share? I've made pink nd purple qwiso, red and orange too but much more common and red just takes light.. tc made some pretty stuff a while back, still qwiso though........


 crazy colors ive made coke white a few times but unfortunately no pics


----------



## Guzias1 (May 17, 2014)

pulled an approximate 18% off a nug run today 
490g, 16 cans.

in freezer "de-waxing" as we speak.

I think its gonna be purtyy.

pics on the way . Got 21% return after muffin. But that's with all the waxies.


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2014)

Sweetness Guzias!! Can't wait to check out that absolute . 

I gotta get my wife to upload the pics I took, but I scraped a lovely A grade dish yesterday. It was just a trim run, but it turned out very nice looking and even better tasting. Flavor wise its one of my top 5 batchs I've made to date. It was a mix of several strains but the combination of the C99 and the Bluethai created a absolutely outrageous flavor. The Thai sticks in the back of your throat after you exhale.


----------



## MnH (May 18, 2014)

Another shot lost in the mix.. from some super dense nugs over 4/20 in Denver.. I believe some super silver haze nuggage.. 

Took me a minute or two to break down all them nugs, but standard 10 second sift thereafter.. as usual, no carding, no refining. Cheers.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 18, 2014)

* Test Press *

Just took a pinch of the hash to hand press to see how well it would mend together.

The hash was completely dry, and literally felt like sand or salt..

The moment I pressed my thumb to the hash in my palm, it began to melt and stick to itself...

Just a pinch, and ten to fifteen minutes of hand press, ball up and flatten...








Dabbed very well with just a tad of residue left on the nail.

That being said , I can't hold my eyes open...
Nap time, fuck...


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2014)

That look stunning man. Whats it taste like.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 18, 2014)

looking good.
"tad bit of residue on the nail"
some of you may already know this.

but for those of you who don't, try this experiment:

clean your nail while it is cool, scrape it with a stainless steel edge of some sort, then rinse/rub well with alcohol till clean. Nail should look fresh and new.

NOW! The test.
absolute oil vs anything else...

dab the absolute oil first, inspect nail, should look perfectly clean .

next, dab some wax, or shatter, or in my case, a buddies "de waxed" oil. After inspecting bowl, we found little chunks of char.

I've tested against a few of my regular waxes and found more char..

its a good test that opens up new individuals eyes. Takes a CLEAN nail though.


----------



## qwizoking (May 18, 2014)

"de waxing" as I understand, is one of those practices that should be stopped immediately.. but whatever, I've said it enough times


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 18, 2014)

Qwiso from some kief and stems


QWET from some shake




both were purged with a hand pump and desiccator in a hot water bath
first and last time for sure!


----------



## crazyhazey (May 18, 2014)

some shatter.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks TC...

Spicy chocolate with floral notes at the front.

Absolutely fantastic.

It's a sleeper for sure, I just worked some more for bed time, it's much darker this go...more pics tomorrow.

Thanks for the kind words as always my friends.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 18, 2014)

I always thought the layer of ” soot” on the surface of the nail was the 
” Seasoning”

I've found if that layer isn't there (after over-heating my nail)

The dab tastes metallic..

Anybody?


----------



## budbro18 (May 18, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> "de waxing" as I understand, is one of those practices that should be stopped immediately.. but whatever, I've said it enough times


Why did you hear/do you think it should be stopped? Just wondering if its a risk to the processor or to the smoker.


----------



## qwizoking (May 18, 2014)

to the smoke..


----------



## crazyhazey (May 18, 2014)

Sirdabsalot, your nail hasnt tasted like this before right? i myself dont trust titanium, Highly Educated isnt too bad but some people who make nails cut corners by using cheaper metals, why i dont trust ioffer and ebay with nails. quartz would probably be your best way to test it imo, if it still tastes metallic i wouldnt smoke it, it may be unpurged or contaminated possibly. id try to purge it more and if it still has a taste like that id throw it into an edible.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 18, 2014)

quizo, I hear people dewaxing entirely with butane.. I believe bho needs to be de waxed, but with a 2nd solvent..

if I'm "dewaxing" means winterizing with ethanol. .


----------



## qwizoking (May 18, 2014)

when I said "as I understand" I meant de waxing by just dropping butane temp, alot if people seem to do it.
winterizing is great


----------



## budbro18 (May 19, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> when I said "as I understand" I meant de waxing by just dropping butane temp, alot if people seem to do it.
> winterizing is great


Single solvent works just as well and preserves a lot more flavor. Doing the double solvent dewax would/could actually be more harmful for the smoker because there is more water and iso left in it that they couldnt purge out.

Just think, if butane evaps at 30F and alcohol evaps at 70-80F and even when you multi-day purge BHO it still tests with some PPM of butane/hydrocarbons. So imagine the same thing except using alcohol. Seems like it would be higher due to the higher "boiling point" unless you increased temp which would further destroy flavor. 

Ive made my qwiso and dewaxed bho with iso and everclear and it seems like i might as well just do a qwiso run if im going to because it has the same lack of flavor that the straight qwiso run had.

And its all about getting it to the right temp. Throwing it in your freezer wont do much, neither will freezing it for days or weeks. Either a deep/chest freezer or dry ice are the way to go. Gotta get it around -20 to -40. -30 seems to be the butter zone. Also, filtering in a timely and cold manner are key as well. 

Single solvent dewax is really where its at. Im not knockin anyones tek. Hash is hash and i smoke it all. But id be able to tell some double solvent dewax, or qwiso from some single solvent dewax or non dewaxed bho.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 19, 2014)

crazyhazey said:


> Sirdabsalot, your nail hasnt tasted like this before right? i myself dont trust titanium, Highly Educated isnt too bad but some people who make nails cut corners by using cheaper metals, why i dont trust ioffer and ebay with nails. quartz would probably be your best way to test it imo, if it still tastes metallic i wouldnt smoke it, it may be unpurged or contaminated possibly. id try to purge it more and if it still has a taste like that id throw it into an edible.


Hello Crazy Hazy.

No worries at all my friend, metallic taste is only when I over heat the nail and accidentally clean the nail surface.

Not because of my extracts...

My concentrates are self made, and material sourced from folks I would trust my life with.
(gotta grow on temp shut down being on the middle of a double hip replacement)

I don't dab nor purchase obtain flower or anything from dispensaries.

I really appreciate the concern my friend,
Cheers.
~dabs
* Edit: The metallic taste only occurs when the nail has been super-heated creating a clean surface and I don't wait for the nail to cool.*

I payed 80$ for a very small Ti (HE)
And have been using it daily for two years and it tastes the same as the day I got it.

But CH is correct , metallic tastes are no good.
* Edit #2:the soot I speak of is actually gray and not black *
Had to clarify that....

BLACK is different, shiny black is also different... I don't have an explanation for these occurrences.
But a flat dull gray is A-okay.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 19, 2014)

After working that hash a bit more...

Damn damn damn...

* Bubbles insanely, til it's nearly gone!!* as long as heat is supplied of course.

My first bubble that really bubbles A lot.... 

The smile on my face as I put the flames to that bowl was unforgettable.

I may try a ” melt shot”..but I'd have to rig up my phone....

Could do a video..but I doubt I'll do that..
I must share the bubble though !!!!


----------



## Guzias1 (May 19, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Single solvent works just as well and preserves a lot more flavor.



i'll go with it preserving more flavor. but i find it hard to believe it tests higher in thc..

the butane does a really nice job of bonding itself to the waxes.. i dont have the funds to have lab test results.. but i bet ya my everclear in freezer that gets to -10F does the job better than ultra cold butane. 

i use a nail as my test :] 
i gotta say, i dont think ive tested a good enough "single solvent de waxed" candidate either..


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 19, 2014)

Whoa! 
Just got me a new Ipad2 for an 1/4 of oil!!

This is* awesome!!

Brand new in the box!
Got some learning to do,lol.... Can't even figure out how to undo the bold.*


----------



## budbro18 (May 19, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> i'll go with it preserving more flavor. but i find it hard to believe it tests higher in thc..
> 
> the butane does a really nice job of bonding itself to the waxes.. i dont have the funds to have lab test results.. but i bet ya my everclear in freezer that gets to -10F does the job better than ultra cold butane.
> 
> ...



Heres the thing though and its similar when comparing activated/decarbed oils vs non.

If your oil is 60%thc and 30% terps and you dissolve it in alcohol to dewax not only do you pull out the 20% of waxes but you also probably lose a chunk of the terps. Same thing happens with decarbing. Take a hash thats 70% thc 30% terps and decarb it which makes it hot enough to evaporate a large amount of the terps. Test it after and you have an oil thats 85-95% THC/other canabinoids because youve evaporated all of the other things in it. And thats even with decarbing having about a 75% return give or take.

(all example % are not based on any true numbers i have had lab tested just simple % to explain)

And a true single solvent dewax involves blasting into a pyrex measuring cup (usually) then putting that into a dry ice filled cooler until it hits roughly -30 and then pouring through a buchner funnel with some sort of vacuum pulling it slowly through.

Just using cold butane or using a "subzero extractor" with a dry ice sleeve IS NOT DEWAXING!!! No matter how cold you get your product, no matter how cold your butane is, no matter how fast you blast through it. You may have fewer waxes in your end product but anyone claiming it is dewaxing is harming the single solvent/dewaxing name haha. 

Just my 2 cents based on observations and my own experimentation.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 19, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Hello Crazy Hazy.
> 
> No worries at all my friend, metallic taste is only when I over heat the nail and accidentally clean the nail surface.
> 
> ...


good to hear, sucks when a batch ends up having an undesirable taste, never know buying from some of the dispensaries out there too, some have wax that sparks up like fireworks. and i know what you mean overheating titanium, the taste can be kind of weird, its all about low temp dabs imo, wish i had a d-nail but for now ill just keep carbing the dome.


----------



## qwizoking (May 19, 2014)

Man. we got another spouter...


----------



## budbro18 (May 20, 2014)

Just trying to inform, qwiz. no hate/disrespect intended. if thats for me. ^


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 21, 2014)

crazyhazey said:


> good to hear, sucks when a batch ends up having an undesirable taste, never know buying from some of the dispensaries out there too, some have wax that sparks up like fireworks. and i know what you mean overheating titanium, the taste can be kind of weird, its all about low temp dabs imo, wish i had a d-nail but for now ill just keep carbing the dome.


 I have an E-nail or D-nail (not really sure what the difference is)..... 
And I do love it, although I still use my traditional dome and nail set also.

The guy that makes the units made up a new nail design..

@budbro18 
Thought you might be interested in the following also..

He is now wrapping the coils around the actual walls of the nail,I don't have one YET, but will post pics when it happens.

Any who .. It allows use of the nail at lower temps(technically just closer heat source.)
Flavor was better and the high seemed to last a bit longer.

2nd any who..
@crazyhazey 
I love your new sig!


----------



## budbro18 (May 21, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> I have an E-nail or D-nail (not really sure what the difference is).....
> And I do love it, although I still use my traditional dome and nail set also.
> 
> The guy that makes the units made up a new nail design..
> ...


You mean one of these???







Im havin these made as we speak. Should have them in in a few days depending on if he shipped them yet or not. Theyre made for the 16mm coils which a majority of them are.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 21, 2014)

Yeah...
He is wrapping the coil at the very top of the nail..
i.e. The first wrap is flush with the nail head's top edge.

Does that make sense?
I'll see if he'll send me a pic.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 21, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> I have an E-nail or D-nail (not really sure what the difference is).....
> And I do love it, although I still use my traditional dome and nail set also.
> 
> The guy that makes the units made up a new nail design..
> ...


nice, wish i had the dough to afford them, or better yet keep up with my love of oil, can smoke like a gram in a sitting with no effort, shit gets real expensive lol. that nail sounds interesting, id just make sure the coil is the same material as the nail if possible. 

and thanks, yours looks pretty awesome too.


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2014)

I got to dab on an e nail a couple weeks ago. It was super dirty so the flavor was off, It was however awesome not to have to reheat the nail every 5 seconds since we were dabbing with like 6 people.

Heres the batch I finished the other day. Just under 2g. Took the first pic of the white powder on the blade ala QK.











This stuff ended up tasting AMAZING! It was a mix of C99, Blue Thai, and cheese material. You get the C99 on the inhale, and then the exhale you get blasted by the Blue thai. I love the way this thai tastes, its like nothing else I've ever smoked.


----------



## budbro18 (May 21, 2014)

Looks tasty! I made some oil out of the autocheese i grew over winter and that shit was killa. so funky! 

if you ever want to make one i got the thread goin. Only cost about $150 to DIY. VS 4-500


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2014)

I've been reading through the thread on the DYI. Just havn't had the extra scratch to throw that way. Most of my extra $$ lately has been going to glass blowing.


----------



## budbro18 (May 21, 2014)

Nice been makin anything good?? Or just startin to learn??


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2014)

Just startin to learn. I've made a few pendants, a couple marbles, and a couple pipes. Its been a blast getting to play and learn.


----------



## WarMachine (May 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Just startin to learn. I've made a few pendants, a couple marbles, and a couple pipes. Its been a blast getting to play and learn.


A couple of pipes? My Birthday is this Saturdayyyy.. lol


----------



## budbro18 (May 21, 2014)

Thats dope! best of luck to ya. Wish i had the time/money to start doin that shit.


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2014)

Lol warmachine they are silly little janky things. I'd be embarrassed if I wasn't so new to it. Its been something I've wanted to try for many years. Only recently have I found someone I can get a chance to learn from a bit, and get a chance to use a torch some.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 22, 2014)

happy bday war!

fresh out off the rack.

xj-13.%18 after winter storm.








leaves just traces thin amounts of residue on the nail. almost perfect


----------



## MnH (May 22, 2014)

Does anyone test their oil/shatter/budder etc. on here? I see a lot of product and no lab sheets proving it's clean medicine... Just curious.


----------



## budbro18 (May 22, 2014)

MnH said:


> Does anyone test their oil/shatter/budder etc. on here? I see a lot of product and no lab sheets proving it's clean medicine... Just curious.


Most of us dont have access to labs to do the testing. If we did we would. I would at least. But anyone vac'n 95f or higher for longer than 12-24 hours is probably well below 1000ppm depending on their chamber/pump configuration.


----------



## MnH (May 22, 2014)

Can't you just mail out samples for like 100 bucks to a lab? At least somebody told me that lol..


----------



## budbro18 (May 22, 2014)

Not that ive ever found. They have something similar in some medical states for people who cant/dont want to drive across the state to a testing facility. And that was mostly for buds but im sure they could do concentrates. 

But i wouldnt send shit out of state no matter what. haha unless i was in a medical state to a medical state. But at that point i wouldnt need to send it out of state.


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2014)

Those are some yummy looking cakes there Guz!!!

I hope this summer to get some of my concentrates tested as I have a friend in a med state that can submit them for me. I don't how ever currently have a spare $100 to throw around or live in a med state myself. Its sad huh, but I don't grow for profit, and I'm not ashamed to say I'm just a guy with a family living pay check to pay check making my way through life. I also havn't felt the NEED to get tests yet as I consume the majority of the product myself, and don't spread it as "medicine" to others.

Thanks for bringing the negativity back to the thread though MnH it is really appreciated. I like your pictures of pretty blond trich heads way more then most any of your comments. Maybe you should keep it to posting pictures in this picture thread and skip the commentary on EVERYTHING else.


----------



## MnH (May 22, 2014)

It's negative to ask if anyone tests their stuff? Ok. 

Makes sense. Lol.


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2014)

The way you approach it....Yes. You've asked that question before, and have confronted people before saying show me the test results to prove its clean. So I feel its negative to bring it back up in that manner when no one was talking about it.

If I am the only one that took it that way, and I'm wrong then I am sorry. Maybe its all in my head when I read your posts. I know some people take QK the wrong way, but I know how he is, and have come to know how to read his posts. Perhaps I've done the same with you. Thats the tough thing about the internet you don't really know "how" people are saying what they say.


----------



## lio lacidem (May 22, 2014)

You are NOT the only one who feels this way TC


----------



## MnH (May 22, 2014)

My bad, carry on posting your stuff. 

My dry sift is 99% thc. But you don't get to see a lab sheet. You just have to believe me.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 22, 2014)

ive tested my stuff . yess, it was exciting, yess, it was expensive.

yes, it was awesome!

the following test is of a mix i made, around 55% Propylene Glycol, and 45% bho.








there you go MNH.

i imagine my winterized oil would push the 90+%.


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2014)

I didn't see anyone comparing THC%, yield or dick size so there is nothing to prove or believe. Your the only one that keeps talking about any of that. I'm very glad your dry sift is 90% pure trich heads I'm sure it melts really nice, and tastes great. 

On that note I'm sure since its so clean that it *doesn't leave any residue at all* on a nail right...

EDIT : Guz to the rescue with test results lol.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 22, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I like your pictures of pretty blond trich heads way more then most any of your comments..


usually how pretty blondies go


----------



## MnH (May 22, 2014)

Thanks Guz, very nice.

Thundercat I don't think you understand, but not living in a med state, maybe you should try to see where we're coming from. The secret cup.. where the 'best of the best' show up, had all but like.. what, 1 or 2 fail? Some of them literally stopped making the stuff because it was so bad.

This stuff is IN DISPENSARIES.. being SOLD TO PEOPLE WITH SERIOUS MEDICAL CONDITIONS.. it's NOT RIGHT. Nobody tests and it's disgusting. I am all for you doing this on your own, having a family, etc. and not providing to others,* but that's not the case with most out there. *

All i'm sayin'.. not tryin' to be a dick just honestly wanna know how many of these people who make a ton of oil (and let's be honest, they're not smoking it all) are testing and such.. because I know a lot of that stuff ends up in other peoples hands..

Moving on.. back to the thread.. sigh. 

Another shot from over 4/20 in Denver.. nuggage courtesy of @fmcd_productions


----------



## budbro18 (May 22, 2014)

MnH since were nitpicking your dry sift isnt 99% THC or THC/cannabinoids its 99% heads which contain things other than cannabinoids like the membrane head that contains said THC. But thats just my take on the situation. Its sad people are getting sold poop but bitching at us isnt going to cleanse your soul at the end of the day thinking that you convinced people to strictly make dry sift/ bubble. 

Where are your test results proving said 99% THC. PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN

had to go caps lock on ya. haha


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2014)

I apologize again if I took you wrong man I was not trying to get all defensive on my part. I completely agree that especially big time producers should have some standards and live up to them. If it means running smaller batchs to do a better job then so be it. I understand and would love to have some tests done just for my own reference. 

Yet again some very pretty trich heads .

Edit: Budbro I am fairly certain he was being sarcastic about it being 90% THC from the statement and rest of my conversation with him.


----------



## budbro18 (May 22, 2014)

To me its like cooking. After a certain amount time you know exactly how long it takes to fully purge X amount of oil. Sure you can throw a thermometer in the meat if its abnormally larger or smaller than youre used to cooking, but after a while you dont even need a timer let alone a thermometer. haha. 

Id love to get mine tested but it wouldnt be out of fear that my oil has too many chemicals in it, more to know that my TEK is right which it is. People try to over complicate things and thats what messed up alot of people. Even Knotty used to whip some of his shit. Just shows you how if enough people start doing something wrong others will follow out of lack of knowldege. 

Also didnt mean to get defensive just hate the bullshit in the hash industry now a days.


----------



## budbro18 (May 22, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Edit: Budbro I am fairly certain he was being sarcastic about it being 90% THC from the statement and rest of my conversation with him.


Thank you. Like you said its hard to tell over the interwebs. Especially in something as controversial as solvent VS solvent free. Practically a "defoliation" thread. One wrong statement and boom goes the dynamite


----------



## MnH (May 22, 2014)

I was kidding about the 99% thc. Interesting when it's on the other foot asking for lab results


----------



## VP#2 (May 22, 2014)

BUDDER BEES







opinions on this please.

I didnt think these bees would work this stuff. it worked perfectly though!! has a WAY higher melting point than my shatter. the hair dryer barley touches this stuff and itll burn your skin in 2 seconds, melts my shatter in 20 seconds. this stuff takes like 2 minutes. yet doesnt turn to perma goo. it waxes right back up in about 15 minutes. 

I can get this stuff for 500$ an oz. so I bought two ozs for 1000$ (I believe I paid 18$ a gram), sold 1oz of it for 1000$ the next day (comes out to like 33-35$ a gram), whereas normally I sell it for 40$ a gram.

if I were to spend 1000$ on weed, I would get roughly 5-6 ozs, which would produce 36-40 grams of shatter. far from the 56 grams I got for 1000$.

so basically I got an oz of this stuff for free.

anyways, heres what im wondering... what do you guys think about those prices, AND how the fuck do they make so much of this stuff? the guy had a half lb of budder there with him and can get more. im pretty sure it takes 5lbs of bud to make 1lb of budder/wax, etc..

its pretty good, im pretty sure its purged. not the tastiest, although it smells alright.

opinions on everything please.


----------



## WarMachine (May 22, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> happy bday war!
> 
> fresh out off the rack.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guzias! It's this Saturday! Kase and I actually share the same birthday lol. Feel free to send me those as a gift


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 22, 2014)

Careful with that stuff vp....

I've ended up with that texture after 20minutes or less into the vac...

And it had those same melting properties, took over 200* to melt into an oil to purge.
Blasted, usual evap, scraped onto parch, did everything as usual,and 15-20 minutes into the vac & it nucleated on me...


----------



## budbro18 (May 23, 2014)

Doesnt look too bad but those temps are a little crazy. Hows the flavor and smell? If i were you i would not remelt it itll only lead to more flavor loss all to just get them in bee form.

They probably used some premature or just a ton of trim to sell it to ya that cheap. Because thats the thing OZs go for a fair price and yield about 15-20% depending on buds and system. But you can buy 1000g of trim for barely the price of a zip.

So lets say off 1 zip of nugs you get 20% so about 5.6g ish. Where off 1000g of trim you can get somewhere around 5-10% giving you between 50g and 100g. Sure the nug run you could charge a little more for but either way you have a product worth at least 30 a g off the trim. Especially if you can find people who dont do shit with there trim and just buy it off em.


----------



## Twitch (May 23, 2014)

Guz i just saw your test results very nice 
un winterized 82.4% cannabinoids


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 24, 2014)

Been doing some random experiments.

Some are qwiso, some BHO all cause the severe forehead sweats.

I don't need a lab to tell me my shit is clean, besides; slip a few bucks to the lab and since it's a federally illegal substance....

Lab numbers can be manipulated.

While be it rudimentary, the best ” test” is a dabbers palet and lung expansion.

Of course I cough with my dabs, however this cough from my oil is one that ” Expands” ...while dispensary and other oils I've tried seems to pinch and restrict the lungs.
A burning pinching sensation.

While mine just expands in the lung and acts as an expectorant.

Anywho..this be the pic thread....

How's about some images..eh?


----------



## WarMachine (May 24, 2014)

Sir dabs, your oil too nice.. Imma have to ban you for photo manipulation.. And for not sending me a sample.. Especially today, on my birthday! Lol jk SD much love, keep up the beautiful work!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday War!!!

As always, the kind words are always appreciated my friend.

If things go as planned, I may just have to get your addy 

Got some very promising offers approaching after I've recovered from my next hip replacement.
I can only reveal a tad bit of info as licensing and regulations restrict what all I can say publicly.

About 4 weeks after my surgery,I should have plenty of pics to post.


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday War, atleast for like 6 minutes!

SirD, those look stunning! Is the qwiso the top shattery pics, Bho the wax?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 24, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Happy Birthday War, atleast for like 6 minutes!
> 
> SirD, those look stunning! Is the qwiso the top shattery pics, Bho the wax?


You got it buddy!

I've added one extra finer SS steel mesh to my ISO setup, seems to help with clarity.

I also want to point out that you do fine work yourself, love your positive attitude,,,
Kudos TC

*snarf snarf*


----------



## budbro18 (May 24, 2014)

My cold muffin







Got some video im editin together just for the hell of it. Most of the cold muffin purge and the first heat up and purge. Went for 36 hours at 95f-100f on 24gs of oil out of 150g run so a skert over 16% yield on a shake run. Not too shabby.


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2014)

MM muffin for breakfast hehe


----------



## francy420 (May 25, 2014)

A little AA-48 winterized.


----------



## budbro18 (May 25, 2014)

Heres after the the cold muffin and its in the process of warming


----------



## budbro18 (May 25, 2014)

Here it is after 24 hours. Little to no reaction and stable at ~85 degrees. So we flipped and ran for another 12. We taste tested and might toss it in for another 12-24 testing along the way to see if there is any positive flavor change. Platinum Headband nug/shake run.


----------



## WarMachine (May 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the birthday shout outs!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 25, 2014)

It's not hash or oil, but thought it was cool enough to share.

Honey on the Rockies.






The back, made by Grass Roots






I'm only taking this off when I sleep...lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 25, 2014)

Experimenting with different hash techs.

This is a very small run..using dry sift, I let the sift sir in some SUPER Chilled water and ice, removed plant matter with a very fine kitchen stainer.
Poured the my 160 bag directly into the 25 bag.

Results..
























I'm falling head over heals for this stuff 
*****

On a different note.
I was gifted that hat and an eGo-W vape pen.

Who's using one?, do I need some E-juice, it was given to me brand new, but without the box or manual.

So, I you tube...

Gahh 
Peeps really need to start making better vids..lol

I think I really wanna use this one with the multiple.wick thingy and some.cylinder...

I'm guessing I mix some warmed e juice with my wax, oil whatnot.

Ratios?
TIA


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2014)

That looks like some bad ass hash sir, Damn! 

I've got an EGO, I like it. I got a twist battery which I like more, better hits. I mix up un flavored e juice. I have been using about 1g mixed with about 4 ml of 80%pg 20% vg juice. Melted it on a coffee warmer and mixed it up. Then strained out any chunks, There are a few threads on here about it there explain it better.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 26, 2014)

Thank you much Thundercat!!

That was plenty of info to get into vaporization. Probably see if one of demdare fancy Vapor Stores are open today.

Looks like I'll need to get a injector needle also, I'm assuming the guy got a two (2) pack in one box. As many of the vape pens now come in pairs. For continuous vaping, while one is charging .

Thanks again for the hash props,and the pen info, hope your Memorial weekend is treating you well.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Easy lads UK boy here....loving your oil shots shit looks dank as fuck giving me a twitch on....anyway I'm just shopping around for bits n bobs on the bay to get my self set up for making me some honeycomb...the only things I'm unsure about are the pump and extraction tube....the pump I'm looking at is a 2 stage 3.9cfm but they all say A/C pumps are these the correct ones? Also I'm not gonna be running huge amounts I was thinking an 8" tube will be just right for packing a nice 30g or so nice n tight does this sound about right?


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2014)

You shouldn't need any kind of injection needle I don't think. Well maybe I don't know The e juice I buy comes in a container that has a squirt top on it so you can just squirt the juice into the chamber. I usually mix up my canna juice and then put it back into the same container.


----------



## budbro18 (May 26, 2014)

try to find some Polyethylene glycol. thats what chubbs and other people making the pens use and its supposed to give you the best taste/hits.

If i were you id say fuck that and just grab a glass globe attachment. No mixing of anything just drop your concentrates in and boom. 

These are nice for packing a fat glob and takin several hits. Nice deep ceramic dish.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-Globe-Tank-Ceramic-Atomizer-Vaporizer-Wax-Concentrate-eGo-510-Clearomizer-/121201725679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c382f90ef

These are more for single smacks. Slightly smaller coil so it gets hotter faster and has a shallower dish so it vapes off most of the oil quickly.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-Globe-Kit-Ceramic-Atomizer-Vaporizer-Wax-BHO-Concentrate-eGo-510-G-Pen-/261479799244?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ce16919cc

I wouldnt buy these exact links because i havent looked at the inner workings but basically you want a TI coil and a newer version. Look up some reviews for them theyre pretty good. 


This is the one im workin on gettin. No wicks no bullshit just ceramic and metal plated in gold which i dont think is a big deal or does anything specific besides look cool. But i like the all ceramic "wick" type thing. Been tryin to think of something similar myself. Its a lil pricey but worth it. Only downside is youd need a gpen/cloud battery but you can find those for pretty cheap online. 

http://theogpen.com/collections/frontpage/products/gold-plated-ceramic-heating-element


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2014)

I have a straight concentrate burner as well and it has its purpose. I love the tank system on the evo though, because I can take it anywhere and no one says shit to me. I hit it in the grocery store, in the car, at the mall. The day after we got our pens, my wife and I got pulled into a DUI check point. She had the pen on her lap and the cop on her side asked about it. She told him it was her Ecig, and showed it to him. The cop on my side stood there and told me about his pen. We went on our way. The next day we went to an indoor concert, and it was awesome being able to vape all night inside without anyone caring or knowing it was THC .


----------



## budbro18 (May 26, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I have a straight concentrate burner as well and it has its purpose. I love the tank system on the evo though, because I can take it anywhere and no one says shit to me. I hit it in the grocery store, in the car, at the mall. The day after we got our pens, my wife and I got pulled into a DUI check point. She had the pen on her lap and the cop on her side asked about it. She told him it was her Ecig, and showed it to him. The cop on my side stood there and told me about his pen. We went on our way. The next day we went to an indoor concert, and it was awesome being able to vape all night inside without anyone caring or knowing it was THC .



Too true. I see people walkin around cedar point all the time with pens and i never know which are ecigs and which have hash.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 26, 2014)

Yes indeed, I've got a few different pens for the straight coils for ” dab vapors” glass globe and straight sleeve.

Favorite one of those is my Seego Vhit BOLD, has a huge atomizer Ti bowl that has a screw on cap.

But I really wanna use this new one with the juice.

Not really sure what type of ” izer” this is... Clear-o-mizer?






From the top.. The middle hole is the coil...the small hole on the left is where you” inject” your juice mix, the pens website says to fill using the side hole to avoid damaging the burner.






This only has 2 wicks though, I've heard the more the better?

My two favorite pens currently


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2014)

I suggest getting a kanger tank with the bottom wicks. Instead of the wick pulling the fluid up, the fluid always sits on the wick. I think the standard evo tanks have the bottom wick but I;m not sure.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads UK boy here....loving your oil shots shit looks dank as fuck giving me a twitch on....anyway I'm just shopping around for bits n bobs on the bay to get my self set up for making me some honeycomb...the only things I'm unsure about are the pump and extraction tube....the pump I'm looking at is a 2 stage 3.9cfm but they all say A/C pumps are these the correct ones? Also I'm not gonna be running huge amounts I was thinking an 8" tube will be just right for packing a nice 30g or so nice n tight does this sound about right?





shawnybizzle said:


> Easy lads UK boy here....loving your oil shots shit looks dank as fuck giving me a twitch on....anyway I'm just shopping around for bits n bobs on the bay to get my self set up for making me some honeycomb...the only things I'm unsure about are the pump and extraction tube....the pump I'm looking at is a 2 stage 3.9cfm but they all say A/C pumps are these the correct ones? Also I'm not gonna be running huge amounts I was thinking an 8" tube will be just right for packing a nice 30g or so nice n tight does this sound about right?


First and foremost, Awesome avatar. 

As long as the pump looks something like this






You are golden.

Regarding your tube, I recommend annealed Boro, the length of the tube should be a but longer than 8” for an oz tube, depending on ID(inner diameter)

Ideal ID is 1.25”-1.5”.

But I've been having some great results with my 2 oz glass tube with an ID of 1.75”...

Welcome to the realm of BHO, a fair warning...if you have dank flowers/trim and make some killer oil...

All of your flowers will eventually be dedicated to extract the nectar.

It happened to me..lol

Only keep Top buds...and even those get stuffed into the tube eventually.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply sirdabs aye its a lovely avi ain't it lol..

Yes thats what the pump looks like heres a link
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251454912127?nav=SEARCH


I might go for a longer tube then the inside diameter of the one I'm looking at is 1.5 inch I just might get a 12 inch bigboy then lol

Made a bit of qwiso in the past but not too keen on the alcohol taste it leaves behind....I'm gonna keep a few oz of nice nugs to make a batch with as well as all my trim should be nice coming from uk exo cheese...I can't wait to have a dabble with all the right equipment and make my self a proper extract I'm after the honeycomb that's what I'm looking for


----------



## Concentrator (May 26, 2014)

WhiteFireOG


----------



## Guzias1 (May 26, 2014)

Polyethylene, I don't like the taste it leaves..

propylene glycol, best easiest mixer..

good luck sir d.

for your first batch. Try a 1:3(oil/pg) ratio. It will be abit thin, and less potent , but it will urn correctly. (noburnt wick taste)


----------



## Guzias1 (May 26, 2014)

p.s .do the mixing in a separate container, dont try and mix in cartridge


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 26, 2014)

shawnybizzle said:


> Thanks for the reply sirdabs aye its a lovely avi ain't it lol..
> 
> Yes thats what the pump looks like heres a link
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251454912127?nav=SEARCH
> ...


Please please post some shots of the UK Exodus Cheese, I've seen some jaw-dropping macro shots of her trichomes and some killer bud shots from a felluh on ICMAG.

@Guzias
I was hoping you'd chime in on the pens...
Should I stick with this Clear-o-mizer?

Or find one like Thundercat speaks of?

It also looks like there is some weird plastic covering the wicks, is this normal?


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

I'm only 22 days in so a bit to go yet but I'll throw you some pics up in a few weeks when their looking more sweet....I'll whack a couple if early shots up for you tho giz a min


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 26, 2014)

There ya go only 3 weeks in so not much to look at but 4 weeks and I'm sure they'll be dripping with trichs


----------



## francy420 (May 26, 2014)

Dabs I gotta say the bubble is looking on point lately my friend. And you are so true about all your flowers going to oil. I don't even see nugs when I go in my flower room anymore. Just goooooooddddddd oil.

And yes a bottom wick works much better. Not even sure what kind I have. A bitch to load but vapes great. my favorite is still the globe though on my I-taste MVP. I do have smalle batteries but the I-taste lasts for days, fuck even weeks.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 27, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> Polyethylene, I don't like the taste it leaves..
> 
> propylene glycol, best easiest mixer..
> 
> ...


Thank ya Guzzzzz!!

My main purpose of this particular pen is it's stealth, for my next hip surgery, the last time I used some pre-filled carts that looked exactly like regular disposable e cig carts,and it was Nass-t. Tasted horrible and barely drew any vapor, but I guess it served its purpose .

So, I'm gonna find me a clearomizer with the bottom wicks, propylene glycol and an injector and this pen should work great in the hospital .


shawnybizzle said:


> There ya go only 3 weeks in so not much to look at but 4 weeks and I'm sure they'll be dripping with trichs


Looking great my friend, don't know if you've grown her yet, but that strain produces amazing flower structure , a joy to trim, and it's original genetics will produce copious amounts of resin. Any strain with Cheese. 

Just like everything else, better with some cheese on it. !
Thanks for sharing, please feel free to post some more in a few weeks.
(You got a grow log?)(I would follow)



francy420 said:


> Dabs I gotta say the bubble is looking on point lately my friend. And you are so true about all your flowers going to oil. I don't even see nugs when I go in my flower room anymore. Just goooooooddddddd oil.
> 
> And yes a bottom wick works much better. Not even sure what kind I have. A bitch to load but vapes great. my favorite is still the globe though on my I-taste MVP. I do have smalle batteries but the I-taste lasts for days, fuck even weeks.


Thank you so much Francy, 
I just want to learn the nuances of all extraction methods, I'm really loving the bubble hash that actually bubbles like crazy... Holy shit it tastes sooooo heavenly off the Ti, and/or by itself or powdered hash mixed with some flower, and a freshly pressed disc atop a bowl.

I'm finding the bubble hash high to last a bit longer, but that could be just because I'm puffing on pipe all day too....lol

2 bowls prepared as described above lasts all day and night.


----------



## qwizoking (May 27, 2014)

The qwiso taste it leaves behind? ..Ran some last night, those of us in tx know about our current moisture issues. Only ran in 100% humidity a few times, thought it would be fun.. Here's a pic, its from some really old trim, some kinda old trim and some fresh..master kush x

And quit your yapping..boring me over here


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 27, 2014)

Go fornicate yourself, wiki-scientist.


----------



## qwizoking (May 27, 2014)

Lol wikiscientist


----------



## Thundercat (May 27, 2014)

I think you'll like the bottom wicks for sure SirD. Anther thing I'll share that I've been learning about the vape liquids since my wife vapes nicotine. With our extracts it seems the PG works best for disolving them. The PG from what I've been reading and being told at the vape shop along with my own observations, provides more of the feeling like your getting a hit in your throat. Alot of people with just the nicotine use VG, vegetable glycerin, which gives you more flavor, and more actual vapor. However our oils don't disolve well in the VG. I'm guessing that the prefills you bought were pure PG which is why they didn't have tons of vapor. 

I've tried disolving in 50%PG/50%VG, 80/20, and 100% PG. The 100% slightly warmed definitely disolved the best. The 50/50 defnitely had more flavor and vapor. The 80/20 worked decent in general. I'm due to make another batch this week I hope. This time I'm going to be disolving in 100% PG and then mixing it 50/50 with some VG and see how it goes.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 27, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I think you'll like the bottom wicks for sure SirD. Anther thing I'll share that I've been learning about the vape liquids since my wife vapes nicotine. With our extracts it seems the PG works best for disolving them. The PG from what I've been reading and being told at the vape shop along with my own observations, provides more of the feeling like your getting a hit in your throat. Alot of people with just the nicotine use VG, vegetable glycerin, which gives you more flavor, and more actual vapor. However our oils don't disolve well in the VG. I'm guessing that the prefills you bought were pure PG which is why they didn't have tons of vapor.
> 
> I've tried disolving in 50%PG/50%VG, 80/20, and 100% PG. The 100% slightly warmed definitely disolved the best. The 50/50 defnitely had more flavor and vapor. The 80/20 worked decent in general. I'm due to make another batch this week I hope. This time I'm going to be disolving in 100% PG and then mixing it 50/50 with some VG and see how it goes.


Thanks for the advice TC..
I bet you are right on the money about the pre-filled ecig carts, (thankfully , I didn't have to buy them, got plenty of friends working in dispensaries) 

Definitely gonna go with the PG...
One more question if you don't mind...
*would like Guzias' opinion also*

My oil tastes great, have y'all used any of the flavored ejuices?

Pretty sure I just want "plain" but if the flavored makes a an enjoyable taste,I'll give her a whirl, I reckon I'll just try both.


----------



## qwizoking (May 27, 2014)

I got one called snake bite.. its tasty
I do flavors for public


----------



## Thundercat (May 27, 2014)

This winter I added a little of some peppermint patty e juice I had got for my wife. It was pleasant, just added kinda minty aftertaste to the regular oil taste. I tried a little bit of some strawberry stuff a couple weeks ago. My THC tank was almost empty, but i squirted some strawberry juice in there, warmed it a little in hot water and shook it around. It was good.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 27, 2014)

I'm glad you got into it qwizo 

its really nice in public. If I was in a crap law state like texas, I would only use these outside of my kingdom, or edibles..

a sir d!

I've played with a handful of flavors.

play with a few. Like I mentioned earlier, pre mix your juices in another container, I have a few dedicated mix bottles to reduce waste.

I like to use 10-20% flavor in my mixes. Some flavors are much stronger than others .

as for your clearomizer,

I would buy all the ones your shop sells. Fill each up about half way.. And puff and compare. Once you find the best hitters. Test those even further by using them in real world.. A lot of them leak, some harder than others..

imo, they are all need improvement . But some work decent .


----------



## budbro18 (May 27, 2014)

Very true my friends ecigs all leak to some degree at some point. One friend said that the guy at the head shop told him to keep inhaling after he lets go of the button to help everything vape away

Im tired of all the wicks so im gettin one of these eventually for my hash/oil.


----------



## francy420 (May 28, 2014)

Whats the name of that element budbro?


----------



## lio lacidem (May 28, 2014)

Couple of shots of my first ever ice water hash run. Been seeing alot of hash pics had. to Try some


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (May 28, 2014)

Nice lio...
Mixed strains?

How's the melt?


----------



## lio lacidem (May 28, 2014)

I used 120 grams of old accumulated shake from sweet tooth. It bubbles great but obly melts about 3/4 of the way then burns away clean. Tastes exactly like the bud did! Im very happy with first try now for sime proper screens so i can get full melt. 
Yielded 3.65 grams by the way.


----------



## shawnybizzle (May 28, 2014)

Looking great my friend, don't know if you've grown her yet, but that strain produces amazing flower structure , a joy to trim, and it's original genetics will produce copious amounts of resin. Any strain with Cheese. 

Just like everything else, better with some cheese on it. !
Thanks for sharing, please feel free to post some more in a few weeks.
(You got a grow log?)(I would follow/QUOTE

Cheers man....never grown this strain before but know a few who have and its grade A+ lol was gifted a cut I now I'm never gonna let her go....

Shes a finicky bitch tho and bery hungry but by the smells im gettin slapped around by tells me its all gonna be worth while....just cant wait to harvest and make some oil so i can show u lads me oil and see what ya rekon....looking at a griddle seen a new wave..precision induction cooktop its about £80-90 any if you lads own one or used one at all could do with some pointers in the right direction as to what products work best cheers....

Bizzle


----------



## budbro18 (May 28, 2014)

francy420 said:


> Whats the name of that element budbro?



I forget what its called but google "the OG pen" and its on their website. Its one of the attachments they have. 30 bucks for a single one but theres no wick to burn out and should last a while. Im gonna buy the element from there and then a cheap kit from a different site for like 20-25 bucks and save some money. They want 100 for the whole pen kit on theogpen.com i think it is.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 28, 2014)

found this laying around :]]


----------



## francy420 (May 28, 2014)

Looks like a golden oatmeal cookie. beautiful.. I could look at good oil pictures all fricking day long.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 28, 2014)

start here 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hash-and-oil-picture-thread.676771/

lurking in the non MMJ garden


----------



## francy420 (May 28, 2014)

Are those artichokes? That thing is huge.


----------



## VP#2 (May 29, 2014)

turned a few into these by pressing them hard into the mold with parchment paper backing, then info freezer for a few mins to harden up and pop out:


----------



## blackforest (May 30, 2014)

About 14 days till harvest! I thought I ran out of oil then found about a 10g. chunk in the filing cabinet. If this next batch is as funky as it smells we have a winner. So pics in like 17 days maybe?


----------



## Guzias1 (May 30, 2014)

francy420 said:


> Are those artichokes? That thing is huge.


yup yyup. one big momma artichoke. weve never grown one :]

she reminds me of a big fat mj plant outdoor. the artichokes are buds :]

that bee work is coool. 

yo vp. you should try and winterize a batch, jw how many waxes are in the "wax" you getting. it looks good. jw jw if you find the leisure.


----------



## VP#2 (May 30, 2014)

just for you guzias, I will when I get back on the 10th, the wax will sit in an airtight container in the dark until then.

I was already planning on trying to make shatter with 2 grams and winterize 5 grams. I think the creator would be impressed if I refined his product, unfortunately I cant help the taste(its not a bad taste... just typical tasteless ol wax. not like my shatter where its a flavor explosion in your mouth and throat) , and I think winterizing will hurt it even more..


----------



## VP#2 (May 30, 2014)

you guys know I like mario, especially sirdabs


----------



## MnH (May 31, 2014)

Made some iwe with some outdoor seeded stuff from last season.. it was pretty bad lol.. Yield stunk obviously, but I did my best to procure the best few grams I could lol.. little sample.. 24 hours after wash.. still too wet to try


----------



## budbro18 (May 31, 2014)

Looks nice still considering the circumstances. so you dont sieve or microplane?


----------



## MnH (May 31, 2014)

I don't.. about 3-5 minutes after I pull the 'glob' out of the bag, I take toothpicks and kinda 'pull it apart' gently like pulling pork with forks if you will.. that shot is under a scope, those pieces are like... the size of a big flake of pepper maybe.. very small just magnified.


----------



## blackforest (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, here's a before pic at least. It's supposed to be some 'chemdawg' I got from some cool guy on CL awhile back. I'll admit, it does smell great, but I would not run this one again because it's just too bushy. In the veg tent I'm running some SinCity 'the rem' 'blue power' and 'incredible power'. Doing well, they are about 100 days out. Excited about the oil this is going to make!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 2, 2014)

mmmmmhmmm. littles and trim run .. mixed batch, XJ-13 and Candyland.. 50/50ish.. 2oz in, 2 cans, 10 grams out

love how you can distinguish the flavors. and i can actually handle the high..

cant dont much on the candyland alone. but now that its fuzed with the xj,, bam!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 2, 2014)

p.s. home grown
!!!!!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 2, 2014)

Fucking Yum


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 2, 2014)

yaya thats nice and all, but I still wanna see the piranha plant dome


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 3, 2014)

absolutely lovely guys!!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 4, 2014)

more picture?

been slaving away at this. hope for a good season!!

used google earth to measure the distance i had to carry the bags...(2 at a time)
666ft - one way! lolll


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 4, 2014)

trying to come up with garden name:

devils hole???


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2014)

"Canna-Hollow"? 

So I just had the largest yield yet from a single evap. I hit 3g from one quart of solution, normally its just over 2g. Doesn't seem like much when some of you are regularly pulling ounces of oil, but was exciting for me. It also was crazy, the oil on one side of the dish formed crystals. The largest pool had crystals almost 1/4inch long in it. I got a picture but havn't uploaded it yet. It dabs awesome, super smooth and tasty. There was only about .5g of crystally oil which I set aside from the rest of the batch. I should be able to get the pics up later.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 4, 2014)

lets see some crystal action. I think I've done that once as well. I barely mess with qwizo though.

canna hollow is good!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 4, 2014)

My name is sir dabs and I'm addicted to the bubble.

That bubbling action with the flavor is simply hypnotizing, latest run.

Flash












No flash


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok here is the best picture I could get of the crystals. If you can see them in this picture, the crystals in that puddle of oil are almost 1/4 long.






When the crystalized stuff was scraped together it looked just like the last picture Sirdabs posted above. It had the same texture that honey gets when it starts to crystalize around the top of the container.

Heres a pic of the rest of that batch once it was scraped together.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 8, 2014)

Material was a bunch of mixed trim that I got from Kase. Came out very nice. Made some wax and some into this. Came out very nice.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2014)

Woot that looks awesome!


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks TC! I am pretty proud of that lil thing


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 8, 2014)

My new shit i picked up and there is a night and day difference in flavor/hit/heat and much cheaper and more flexible system than i had recently posted about.































i posted some links in my LED thread for a friend who wanted some advice on a pen set to get. HIGHLY recommended. Variable voltage is so nice. Keep it between 3.8 and 4.0. Supposedly the atomizer isnt supposed to be taken past 3.6-3.7 volts or it will "prematurely wear" so thats why i bought 2 extra ones.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2014)

NIce set up man. I love the twist battery I have!


----------



## Daggy (Jun 8, 2014)

I was a judge for secret cup 
  




Here is some water hash

and some wax lol... This post could keep going but im stopping lol


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> NIce set up man. I love the twist battery I have!



Hell yeah no more chargin every other day with the new 1100mAh battery VS the old 650mAh one. Even runnin at 4v constantly. Straight glass globe looks a lot less sketchy too. But the thing im most amped about is the atomizer. AMAZING flavor. The dry hit or "hot hit" if you will off the ceramic tastes as good as normal hits off the glass wick systems. So nice. And last but not least somehow my pen is staying cooler. Where before id pack it up and if it was more than just me wed pass it around for 4 hits a piece give or take. Now we get 2-3 hits a piece but whole atomizer/battery/attachment threads dont get nearly as hot as my old one. After even a few passes with the old one itd be really hot which i think is what lead to my battery fuckin up. Either way im lovin this new set up.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 8, 2014)

lucky! wish i could go to a secret cup. Id hit all that shit


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 9, 2014)

how do you judge 40 concentrates??? my/most of our taste and potency opinion and judgement would be so inaccurate after the 2nd hit it would be pointless.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2014)

Me too, I was told by a member here from CO that he was going to invite me to one last year, but then never heard more about it.

Edit: I have a hard time judging potency ever. I dab all day and or smoke all day. I would have to judge mostly on flavor and smoke quality/smoothness.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 9, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> how do you judge 40 concentrates??? my/most of our taste and potency opinion and judgement would be so inaccurate after the 2nd hit it would be pointless.


Seriously hahaha a fucking challenge for sure.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 9, 2014)

Micro run..
*Cherry Diesel & Ghost Wreck*

Might be the tastiest run yet, Cherry Kool-aid ..

Should a made more.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 9, 2014)

Look really nice, "if it ain't gold it gets sold"


----------



## Daggy (Jun 9, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> lucky! wish i could go to a secret cup. Id hit all that shit


I did
lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2014)

Lovely Sir D!!! What you consider a micro run is prolly about what my normal runs are lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thatd be fun! Id love it. Just take lil ones all day long not like you gotta kill each gram before its over. So 40 over the course of a day wouldnt be too bad. Id love it. One of these years.


----------



## Daggy (Jun 9, 2014)

Its only a .3 of each entry.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 9, 2014)

ah gotcha forgot i remember bret maverick sayin that.


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> Look really nice, "if it ain't gold it gets sold"


why though?? what does color mean for anything? ive had the nicest, tastiest stuff come out red. and the grossest most unpurged shit ever golden. I find color means very little as to its quality.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah color has to do with strain. Like with any hash it can come out. Cookies comes out red amber. Chubbs said his OGs come out more red and the other strains come out more yellow gold.

Age has to do with color too. Makes it darker amber yellow. Still could be amazing but is just usually dark.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 10, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> why though?? what does color mean for anything? ive had the nicest, tastiest stuff come out red. and the grossest most unpurged shit ever golden. I find color means very little as to its quality.


My shit comes out gold, thus it is best... Am I serious? I don't even know bro


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> Look really nice, "if it ain't gold it gets sold"


Lol  thanks bro... Usually I'll give away stuff that doesn't meet my standard, every time I do so, the recipient is more than elated. I reckon I'm my own worst critic.



Thundercat said:


> Lovely Sir D!!! What you consider a micro run is prolly about what my normal runs are lol.


Thundercats Hooooooooo!!!

Thanks buddy, I bet we do about the same, my Micro-runs are 8-12 g starting material
Yield, is a touch over a gram to 3ish.
And *you*, my friend are really good at the ISO wash, very impressed man.



VP#2 said:


> why though?? what does color mean for anything? ive had the nicest, tastiest stuff come out red. and the grossest most unpurged shit ever golden. I find color means very little as to its quality.


This is very true, especially when we are talking about hard finishes. Look for clarity when visually inspecting shatter, good shatter also makes a very distinct sound if dropped lightly on table or if you shake the container it's in..

Happy dabbin Rollers.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks buddy, yeah my usual runs pull between 1.5-2.5g yield, I rarely weigh my starting material.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thats how it started for me then people liked it and wanted me to make more.


----------



## jewgrow (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry, shitty cell phone pic. A patty of some underpurged shatter, its in taffy form right now since I just pulled it out of my pocket. I don't have a vac chamber and am unsure how I want to finish this product off. I thought about dissolving it into a solvent and then purging again, or possibly throwing it on a double broiler and whipping it. I wish I could be a dick to my dude, but fuck, im in iowa. Not much of an oil scene where I am and I just cant afford to make it without growing my own material. No point in pissing off the one guy I know that has it on the regular to where I can dab full time now. Hes been good to me so far so ill let this one slide and finish the dirty work my self.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 10, 2014)

I wouldnt redissolve it. You probably wouldnt gain much purity and youd lose taste along with adding more solvent to the mix that you arent able to purge off. If you get a brake bleeder and a mason jar you can get by for like 30 bucks. Ive managed to pull big muffins and get to a shatter consistency. Definitely underpurged compared to what i do now but it was the best i could do at the time. If you have a harbor freight and have a few more bucks a cheap vac pump can be had for 90 and if you get a coupon which harbor freight cant give enough away alot of them are good for 25% off so it brings it down to roughly 75. That and a mason jar can get ya by for a while. jusst try not to redissolve.


----------



## lio lacidem (Jun 11, 2014)

Just bought a good camera last night. I will be taking some pics today. That first iwe batch comes out the jar today and i have another batch with proper screens drying to go in jars. Im loving the iwe now!!!


----------



## doubletake (Jun 11, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> I wouldnt redissolve it. You probably wouldnt gain much purity and youd lose taste along with adding more solvent to the mix that you arent able to purge off. If you get a brake bleeder and a mason jar you can get by for like 30 bucks. Ive managed to pull big muffins and get to a shatter consistency. Definitely underpurged compared to what i do now but it was the best i could do at the time. If you have a harbor freight and have a few more bucks a cheap vac pump can be had for 90 and if you get a coupon which harbor freight cant give enough away alot of them are good for 25% off so it brings it down to roughly 75. That and a mason jar can get ya by for a while. jusst try not to redissolve.


Hey BuD
Was wondering if you think the cheap one stage 2.5 is good enough that's what I was just using one of those and a mason jar but mine just burnt out yesterday (had the baby for A year) she did good but would take kinda a while to get honeycomb and shatter and what not I was going to upgrade to a 4 cfm 2 stage 
But do you think all that is unecasary and I could get by with the cheap 90$ pump again.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 11, 2014)

Its really up to you and depends on your system. Either will work. Heres some things to ask yourself to determine it.

Do you plan to upgrade at any point or to increase the size of your production? Because if so go with the 4cfm 2 stage. Itll probably last longer and youll have to use it less since itll pull a vac quicker and most likely a deeper vac as well. 

You should start to consider a chamber as well because pulling a full muffin that can drop on itself helps purging go by faster VS puling until it gets close to the edges then releasing. Also you probably want to grab an extra bottle or 2 of pump oil. Its cheap and especially the cheaper vacs tend to really spit it out the exhaust. That could have been why your pump died. 

We have a 6cfm 2 stage and it rips. Change the oil every month or 2 depending on how much we use it. Pulling all that butane/water/other shit out of your hash and into the oil tends to wear it down over time which could lead to premature wear and tear.

You can get by with the cheap pump but for barely 1/3 more the price you could get one thatd probably last a good amount longer.

Another thing people often forget is to replace the oil on the motor. I dont know about the cheaper pumps but our pump has a little nipple you pop off for the motor that allows you to replace/refill the oil keeping the motor running fine. I didnt even notice it until one day the motor sounded a lot different. The pump sat for about 6 months to a year in a garage before we discovered it and started using it so after we cleaned everything and changed the oil we were wondering what could be wrong. Checked the "drive shaft" if you will and then realized theres a place to change the oil on the motor. Ever since that bitch runs so quiet its awesome. Basically silent when it hits the deep vac sound. Sounds like a microwave heating up popcorn. 

Hope this helped, sorry for the book. Ill be making a thread at some point just chronicling my runs and tek and how it may change over time. Wish i started one earlier when i was still purgin in a mason jar. 

Crazy how that was only a few months ago now we have a 3 gallon chamber and 6cfm pump. Soon to upgrade to a vac oven after we get together the money for a closed loop system.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks man no that all really helps I actually just moved my pumped leaked oil all in one of my boxes and I went to use it so it had to be my fault it musta had like no oil in it and for the past year I never added oil even though I saw it spitting little bits out of the exaughst like you said. 

Ya I really don't have any plans on upgrading I usually buy my bulk from friends with better set ups so when I do blast it's smaller runs like 3 to 10 grams of oil, so I don't thing a big pump will be necessary. 
But it would be nice for it to run quieter iv heard from other people also that the higher end even stronger pumps run quieter then the cheap 2.5 cfm harbor freight one. 

Such a big decision haha I'm going back and fourth so much in my head.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 11, 2014)

The cheapo from harbor freight is now a bit different than a year ago...

It actually has brand name, Pittsburgh.
I've run the dog shit out of it, changing the oil every 4-6 runs depending on how big the run(s) are, and how early into the purge you place your oil in the chamber and begin pulling a vac.

Spend the 20$ on the 2year free replacement warranty, and even if you destroy it from neglect, bring it back, you get a brand new vac in the box, no questions asked.

Mine is running like a champ still, pulls full vac in about 30 seconds or less,and is fairly quiet in comparison to some of the 2stage pumps(Robinar?) My friends run.

If the pump is in good condition at the end of the 2 years... I'm getting a new one right before the warranty expires..muwahahaha
*in the voice of Mumra, the villain from Thundercats.
Lol

*Edit: also consider installing a cold trap between pump & chamber.*
You can cold boil alcohol and whatnot.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 11, 2014)

Hahaha hell yeah dabs a lot I think I will be doing exactly that haha


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 12, 2014)

always wanted to mess with a cold trap but havent gotten around to it.

and everything sir dabs said is good. Also, not sure on the harbor freight pumps but our pump has threads on the exhaust for a hose so you can connect it and run the exhaust out the window. Thats what we do and we have it run up from the pump so any pump oil that recondenses on the hose falls back into the pump. Kinda saving all that pump oil from not only leaving the pump but getting into the air around your chamber/you.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 13, 2014)

Done nice little shatter I pressed. No heat winterized with 151 Everclear. I think I'll stick to 99% ISO unless I can get 190 EC. Tasted pretty nice, it might be slightly different tasting than ISO winterization but I would need to do a side by side.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, hook a garden hose to the exhaust,it should screw right into the exhaust(most models).... I use the "pocket hose"(awesome for gardening) I got two sets .

Lead it out your nearest window, you'll notice a clarity in the room you're purging in...


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Yeah, hook a garden hose to the exhaust,it should screw right into the exhaust(most models).... I use the "pocket hose"(awesome for gardening) I got two sets .
> 
> Lead it out your nearest window, you'll notice a clarity in the room you're purging in...



Hell yeah we even debated making a little carbon filter for the end to catch any oil/smoke/vapor that is to come out of the end. But we never got around to doin it cause it works so well with just the hose.


----------



## BluJayz (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey yall, long time no chat. Looking good on the concentrates, always love checking in. Just wish I felt good enough to be more active but here's some fun I've had over the past few months..


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 14, 2014)

change oil every 4-6 runs? damn ive ran my pump so long it basically ran itself dry. probably didnt change it for a year, 30 or so runs, and probably over 100 hours of sucking time (usually let it run for half hour at a time.. 3 or 4 times per purge) it still pulls a full vacuum and runs fine. cheap chinese no name off ebay.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 14, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> change oil every 4-6 runs? damn ive ran my pump so long it basically ran itself dry. probably didnt change it for a year, 30 or so runs, and probably over 100 hours of sucking time (usually let it run for half hour at a time.. 3 or 4 times per purge) it still pulls a full vacuum and runs fine. cheap chinese no name off ebay.



Yeah theyll work for a while but eventually the internals get worn out even with perfect maintenance.

Also for me my vac chamber is a 3 gal and to get to the full 15 microns it takes about 5-10 minutes on a 6cfm. Also depends on which stage im at in the purge process. The needle stops reading for about 2 minutes before the pump makes the "done" sound. And we kick it back on every hour or so until it gets back down to that which usually only take 30 seconds depending on the purge stage. Anyone using a vac oven has to wait/run even longer so thatd kill your motor runnin on little to no pump oil.

We got our vac for free and its a $300-$400 pump so were gonna run it so it lasts the longest because fuck payin that. Because of that we were able to buy the nuwave2 and the vac chamber and still have a killer pump.

We average about 5-10 runs a month so topping it off every 2 weeks or so then full drain and refil every month or 2. Pump oil is cheap and once it starts to get opaque its time to change.

Last but not least we scrape/throw ours in when its a lil more soupy so its pulling off a lot more shit into the vac oil.


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 14, 2014)

hmm interesting. I think I need to upgrade my vac gauge. its junk and if I tap it it will go up and down .5" of vac.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah most wont read past 29.5. I really just use them as a visual guide to see if any vac has dropped. I go by the vac sound for when i hit a full vac because the sound is the same in all vacs give or take. 

Theyre all junk unless you got a digital micron gauge which ive debated getting since the vac i have pulls down to 15 micron. Theyre probably pricey though. And digital so thatd be cool! 


http://www.yellowjacket.com/product/1076


----------



## francy420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## francy420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Weird. Ak-48 by the way


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah that digital gauge is 200$ and I also go by the sound of my pump a lot too.. when you close the ball valve and the sound stays the same, you know youre at a full vac.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yellow-Jacket-69048-eVac-II-Vacuum-Gauge-NEW-/141310072758?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e6bc97b6


----------



## lio lacidem (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## lio lacidem (Jun 20, 2014)

Top is two grades bubble.
This picture is the lighter grade hand rolled super melty. Strawberry hash plant


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 20, 2014)

braaaaaaaaaaaaap
bho, with winter


----------



## Twitch (Jun 20, 2014)

just a little longer then i will have my house and i will be back to work..... close on it in 10 days.... then the fun part, setting up a 10k grow in my basement, work will be done.


----------



## Concentrator (Jun 20, 2014)

deathstar #bho


----------



## MnH (Jun 21, 2014)

Recent customers first try on my kit using trim and popcorns. Standard 10-15 second sift, no carding/refining.


----------



## chewberto (Jun 21, 2014)

I finally had the chance to wash my black pheno bagseed from the Girl Scout cookie, I made BHO last time. Anyway! Anybody recommend a good strainer/sieve brand for breaking down. Been microplaning because I have to freeze this due to the grease it makes. Terps are crazy lemon cleaner on the icewax and lemon puppy breath on the flowers. Note pic 3 and the calyxes goo!


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 21, 2014)

that 3rd pic with the sticky strings.... wow. yum.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 22, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> The cheapo from harbor freight is now a bit different than a year ago...
> 
> It actually has brand name, Pittsburgh.
> I've run the dog shit out of it, changing the oil every 4-6 runs depending on how big the run(s) are, and how early into the purge you place your oil in the chamber and begin pulling a vac.
> ...


Just got that second pump
And returned my broken one with the new receipt 
BAM 2 vac pumps with the warranty so I'll get a new one right before that expires! 
Thanks man hahaha


----------



## doubletake (Jun 22, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I finally had the chance to wash my black pheno bagseed from the Girl Scout cookie, I made BHO last time. Anyway! Anybody recommend a good strainer/sieve brand for breaking down. Been microplaning because I have to freeze this due to the grease it makes. Terps are crazy lemon cleaner on the icewax and lemon puppy breath on the flowers. Note pic 3 and the calyxes goo!
> 
> View attachment 3185429 View attachment 3185433 View attachment 3185434 View attachment 3185435 View attachment 3185436


And that just amazing omg


----------



## doubletake (Jun 22, 2014)

Quick question also guys
I froze my cans froze my bud 
And now I'm breaking it up as I put it in my tubes 

1st- Do you guys always break your stuff up iv just been making small say about dime sized nugs sticking them in the tube and freezing them a little longer.

2nd- should I break up first then freeze?
Seems like since it's cold and brittle I'm breaking a lot of trichs each time I handle it.


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 22, 2014)

I powderize mine.

dont think freezing the bud makes a difference as 1. when youre breaking it outside of the freezer, it warms up very quickly, and as soon as that ice cold butane hits it... the buds temperature doesnt even matter anymore IMO as it will either warm or cool depending on the temp of the butane.

I freeze my butane to help keep it liquid, and use room temp, powderized in a coffee grinder buds.

everyone does it different though... there is guys here that will barely break up 2 ozs of buds and only use 1-2 cans of butane through it, whereas I would powderize it and use 4 cans of butane, I rinse it very hard and usually get a 20-25% yield with 0 complaints and impurities except for maybe extra plant waxes due to powderizing? in that case winterizing takes care of that, and I usually lose 10% of my weight when I winterize which is fairly normal I believe.


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 22, 2014)

was doing some random reading about whip it 7x butane and read this... make me think of your question

"I used about 30 grams of trim and popcorn nug, totally dried, not frozen before hand. Used a large honey bee extractor and one can of that whip it, in case anyones curious. I had been running frozen fresh trim but I will never again do that, better yield and flavor this way I found."


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 22, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I finally had the chance to wash my black pheno bagseed from the Girl Scout cookie, I made BHO last time. Anyway! Anybody recommend a good strainer/sieve brand for breaking down. Been microplaning because I have to freeze this due to the grease it makes. Terps are crazy lemon cleaner on the icewax and lemon puppy breath on the flowers. Note pic 3 and the calyxes goo!
> 
> View attachment 3185429 View attachment 3185433 View attachment 3185434 View attachment 3185435 View attachment 3185436


Fucking sexy Chewy!!!

Holy Moses!


----------



## doubletake (Jun 22, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> was doing some random reading about whip it 7x butane and read this... make me think of your question
> 
> "I used about 30 grams of trim and popcorn nug, totally dried, not frozen before hand. Used a large honey bee extractor and one can of that whip it, in case anyones curious. I had been running frozen fresh trim but I will never again do that, better yield and flavor this way I found."


Yea man I think freshly dried frozen is the way to go let's that plant smell go and gets the nice bud smell like after buds cure.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 22, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> I powderize mine.
> 
> dont think freezing the bud makes a difference as 1. when youre breaking it outside of the freezer, it warms up very quickly, and as soon as that ice cold butane hits it... the buds temperature doesnt even matter anymore IMO as it will either warm or cool depending on the temp of the butane.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response I do not have coffe grinder so I just slightly broke them up
I will Defenetly be getting the coffee grinder though soon.
Does it grind it all in one thing so you can just dump it in the tube resulting in no trichrombs lost?
I usually see lots of kief when I'm breaking up my material and am like fuckkkk that's potential wax/ increase in yield right there.


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 22, 2014)

the kief youre seeing/leaving behind is probably near 1%.. it is in my case anyways.

even a hand grinder will work. or scissors. the amount of trics that are lost is insignificant most of the time, and when built up enough, can be recovered later on.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 22, 2014)

Perfect man thanks you just re assured me


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 22, 2014)

later when you go clean the coffee grinder or have grinder, you can clean it up with ISO or Everclear and make a concentrate with the clean up. That's what I do with the hand grinder.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 23, 2014)

Here's the little batch I'm purging it was 14 grams oil so prob like a 13 gram honeycomb chunk when it's done

4 or 5 hrs in 

 

Then when I woke
Up this morning 23.5 hrs in 

 

Just stating to comb up hopefully only like 4 or 5 more hrs.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 23, 2014)

yo, i thinks you could about stop. have a nice honey comb middle, and shatte rlike outside, which will dry out soon enough as well.. just dont want you to over shoot it ya know.. its looking pretty good though.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 23, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> yo, i thinks you could about stop. have a nice honey comb middle, and shatte rlike outside, which will dry out soon enough as well.. just dont want you to over shoot it ya know.. its looking pretty good though.


Thanks man yeah I wish I blasted this a few months ago so it would of came out lighter.
What would stopping now do just save a the flavor and terps?


----------



## doubletake (Jun 23, 2014)

And final pick 25 hr purge and I'm done ha time to dab

   
Kinda crazy that it lost a whole gram in butane during the 24hrs!


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 23, 2014)

not only butane, its moisture too I believe. looks exact same as my stuff though.

I find it interesting how you guys wax yours up in a thick chunks. mine always end up paper thin and sitting flat on the bottom of my chamber.. not in a dish shaped parchment bowl. id imagine that would speed up the process and maybe not kill your taste so much?

smoking wax for a month, then going to shatter was a flavor explosion... wax sucks!!!


----------



## doubletake (Jun 23, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> not only butane, its moisture too I believe. looks exact same as my stuff though.
> 
> I find it interesting how you guys wax yours up in a thick chunks. mine always end up paper thin and sitting flat on the bottom of my chamber.. not in a dish shaped parchment bowl. id imagine that would speed up the process and maybe not kill your taste so much?
> 
> smoking wax for a month, then going to shatter was a flavor explosion... wax sucks!!!


I only have mine in the thick chunk cause my chamber is small I need to upgrade from the jar to the actuall 5 gallon chamber.

And I feel like you get more aroma and flavor and what not with wax
Like of you really think about it honeycomb wax is the most purged stage you get it way after you get a shatter so it's the cleaner better version
Just my opinion, I'm into both cause iv had really dank shatter and wax and crumble and whatever it just depends.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 23, 2014)

all you are really doing is going for consistency now. youve already reached a purged enough product. taste aint really gonna change, taste comes from what you put in... you there!

i like making chunks for curb appeal :]


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 23, 2014)

going to have to disagree with both of you guys, especially you guzias!!! I thought you knew better than that. 

absolutely taste will change/degrade when waxing... come onnnn man. waxing absolutely kills the taste, and its handle ability as far as im concerned. ive had the tastiest material make the tastiest shatter which then turned to tasteless honeycomb.

heres a test. on your next batch, take out 1 gram before you wax it and set it aside, let it remain shatter. then have back to back hits, with your honeycomb and the shatter.. will be a world of difference.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 23, 2014)

I did this yesterday cause I couldn't wait to smoke some dabs I was smoke the taffy shatter consistency, had a good taste but I'd cough more with bigger dabs I'm thinking cause the tan
This comb chunk is tastier but it's got shatter on the outside rim so I'm dabbing both
Idk I think the difference is minor depends on what you put in I guess and with will be nice tastey and aromatic.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 23, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> all you are really doing is going for consistency now. youve already reached a purged enough product. taste aint really gonna change, taste comes from what you put in... you there!
> 
> i like making chunks for curb appeal :]


Thanks man yeah I'm dabbing and it all taste good just got to sell the comb to the comb people and the shat to the shat people ha.


----------



## doubletake (Jun 23, 2014)

doublejj said:


> My first try at making CO2 Honey Oil
> Girl Scout Cookies.....


How's the co2 system working out for ya jj?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2014)

doubletake said:


> How's the co2 system working out for ya jj?


I've kinda put it on the shelf until I get my hands on a decent amount of trim to practice with. I wasn't getting enough return to keep running buds thru. I do believe that once I can do run after run & tweeking my method I will get better returns. I'll have access to a lot of trim this fall, i'll break it out again then.....


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 23, 2014)

VP. Maybe I'll give that a whirl.. But that means I have to do thin purge :*(


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 24, 2014)

just dont honeycomb/wax up your next batch (not all of it at least) and see how much more flavorful it is.

wax is so tasteless, the wax I make, and the wax I buy, both tasteless. I smoked it for 2 weeks, then made some shatter, and wow, the shatter was a world of difference after smoking just wax for a week or two, absolute flavor overload. its hard to tell when youre missing the flavor (going from shatter to wax) but when you go from wax to shatte, and gain flavor... its definitely noticeable. or maybe im just a supertaster, I dont know.

and no, the butane isnt whats making you cough doubletake.

I feel like you guys are fucking with me now.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 24, 2014)

I ain't fuckin with ya VP!! 

I totally agree.

Again, just like any other concentrate, wax definitely has it's place in my stash.

I just love my Shattah, so much easier to handle, dab and relax..
Wax, I gotta spend time making sure it stays on my dabber, crumbling all over the place, grrrrrrrr !
I usually end up using some sappy oil, to get the wax to adhere to my dabber. Makes life so much easier.

It also prevents me from getting angry.

I can recall at least 2counts of me launching a container of wax across the room because it keeps crumbling, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2014)

wow you do get mad at your dabs.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> wow you do get mad at your dabs.


Only waxes that won't cooperate with me.


This only happens when my pain levels are extremely elevated, and I *need* a nice easy dab...fumbling around with the wax sucks bad when my arthritis is flaring as well.

Mah actual fave consistency is a gritty shatter, super greasy, usually bright orange in color.


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 24, 2014)

couldnt agree more dabs... I do the sap trick too lots. or just melt the wax with a lighter for "1 mississippi" and itll cooperate better.

wax sometimes frustrates me too. ive already got a short fuse and at the end of a shit day at work when I need a hoot, accidentally get the nail hot first THEN make the dab, which is a wax dab, which wont cooperate on the dabber... by the time ive got it on the dabber, the nail is cooled off but I figure ill try to hit it anyways... bringing the wax dab - which is barelyyy hanging off the dabber - up to the nail, super gentle, and boom. all those annoying fuckin wax crumbs all fall off the dabber onto the carpet, and now im full out fuckin pissed (at the wax, and myself) 

what I sometimes do is put a gram or 2 of wax crumbs in between parchment paper, and press it very very hard to make it into a solid puck, after a day or two it melts and hardens into itself and becomes 1 easy to handle piece again. which is totally pointless IMO.. should have just left it as shatter if im going to turn it into a giant piece again and chip away from that instead.

same thing with kief/hash back in the day.. I find I cant smoke hash unless its broken up... very very fine, almost powderized. so youre taking a powder, pressing it, then I need to powderize it again in order for it to smoke half decent??? fuck hard hash, fuck wax!!

shatter is easier to handle, nicer to look at, easier to toke/transport as its more dense, it tastes better, and is made quicker/cheaper (dont have to let my griddle leech power for 4 days, and then forget it on for a week after I pull the chamber off)


----------



## BluJayz (Jun 24, 2014)

Interesting point of view VP. If heat was applied to make it wax faster, I might agree with you. However plenty of waxes I have made taste/smell better than their shatter counterpart. (why its my favorite) To boot, wax hurts less when you smoke it. I also find when winterizing for "absolute" you lose another layer of flavor/aroma. It could be just me but I definitely prefer "my" wax over any shatter I've made/tried. So far. (hint hint)


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 24, 2014)

yeah winterizing definitely kills the taste ill agree with you there. no doubt that a wax has potential to be pretty tasty (I personally rarely see it) but id bet that 90% of the time if the wax was pretty tasty.. then the shatter form if it would be even better,

no more heat then necessary is required to wax. just time in the chamber is all. same temp shatter is made at, and the shatter tastes great. leave it in the for a few more hours/days sometimes, and it sucks everything out of the shatter, including its flavor  turning it into wax.

now sure how wax would hurt less? maybe thats because its way less dense (also why wax is rarely dark...cheaters) , so when youre taking a 2x2x2mm wax toke, its actually less than a 2x2x2mm shatter toke.

also, some strains and different aged buds wax at different times which I would imagine have something to do with it. sometimes the oil just cant wait to wax and does it in 6 hours, sometimes the oil wont wax no matter what, or it takes a week in the chamber. either way, its annoying as fuck to handle, and is tasteless most of the time.. down with wax!!!!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jun 24, 2014)

Wax can definitely be tasty but
If it ain't shatter it don't matter!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 24, 2014)

This is my view..

Wax when made correctly *reeks* to high heaven of a powerful aroma. The aroma consisting of valuable terpenes literally being released into the atmosphere, this is why wax degrades at a faster rate.

When shatter is made correctly, it has a great smell, but not even close to the aroma that exudes from honeycomb. In my opinion, shatter locks the terps up, like a hard shell preventing terpenes from the atmosphere.
^^
All speculation on my part, but seems to be somewhat logical.


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 24, 2014)

you got er man, our minds think so much alike that its scary sir dabs, and the fact that you like super mario and the piranha plant is weird too, I love super mario more than a 25 year old guy should.

youre absolutely right. if you can smell it in the air... thats bad!!!! thats your flavor going away right there one way or another.


----------



## BluJayz (Jun 24, 2014)

I like the thought process there. It makes sense, for the same reason fresh budder gives you the wow effect. 

I have never had any form of concentrate saved for a long time. So I haven't experienced with storage and degradation after extraction. 
It is my belief is that wax is less harsh because more/all of the h20 and "other variables" are removed leaving a cleaner smoke. 

Reflecting on it, it might be more of a preference thing as the "harshness" may be attributed to terp overload and my wax being smooth and flavorful because it is more balanced. Kind of like a pozole with too many chili's; you taste nothing else but the fire and it burns your ass up...

I'm going to have to thoroughly (smoke a bunch) test some with this in mind...


----------



## francy420 (Jun 25, 2014)

I gotta say I prefer shatter as well to wax. It's really just a look and ease of handling thing though with me. I have made some wax that the taste totally blew my mind, but in my opinion for the most part shatter has a better flavor. I like doing dunks so unless I am doing gigantic wax dunks its really hard to break up into even pieces.

@BluJayz I like your idea on how to test this, "Smoke a bunch"


----------



## goalie (Jun 26, 2014)

4.8g of headband absolute-shatter


----------



## francy420 (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice patty. You say absolute shatter so I assume you winterized and de-waxed? If so how brittle did it turn out.


----------



## goalie (Jun 27, 2014)

francy420 said:


> Nice patty. You say absolute shatter so I assume you winterized and de-waxed? If so how brittle did it turn out.


yep winterized it to remove the fats/waxes. Then did a few pulls in the vac. The state i finished it in is plyable when moved very slowly and manipulated...taffy like... but brittle and hard if you break it quick. This is exactly how i like it.


----------



## MiG pilot (Jun 29, 2014)

This is half dabbed dab on the tip of dabber


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 29, 2014)

^^ meh


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2014)

Meh^


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 29, 2014)

meh, here vp, shatter at room temp. first tane soak attempt! its a heavy indica, been smoking it all night and morning, feeling downnn and tired,.. meh. must be cuz its shitter indica.  I'm gonna let this sit out and see what happens to it with airrrrr . back to the sativas. is like instant remedy


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 29, 2014)

I was saying meh to mig pilots post.... maybe youre all not seeing his post?

no offense mig... but whats so special about a half toke on a dabber?!?! 4 likes,really??!?! my fuckin honey bees barely got that lmao.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2014)

That was you who did the molds eh, those were pretty dope


----------



## VP#2 (Jun 30, 2014)

hardhat sticker (wasnt me that did the spelling... if it was right it would be on the hardhat!!)























































this edge was so sharp and hard it could almost shave the back of your fingernail (I think this is the one that fell on the carpet during the photoshoot damnit  )


----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2014)

THUMP WAX!!!!!!**


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jun 30, 2014)

Damn thump that looks beautiful


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking lovely boys!


----------



## Twitch (Jun 30, 2014)

i like the shatter shroom VP


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 30, 2014)

HOW COME I DIDN'T SEE THIS 2 WEEKS AGO WHEN I HAD 6 GRAMS OF HASH


----------



## Twitch (Jun 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> HOW COME I DIDN'T SEE THIS 2 WEEKS AGO WHEN I HAD 6 GRAMS OF HASH


not sure either, we fought tooth and nail with the mods to get this post stuck.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 1, 2014)

Some honeycomb 24 hr purge 
I fell asleep so prob coulda stoped sooner
also used power 7x instead of 5x 
Def nothing close to that thump wax or those sick ass honeybees but I'm stoked still!!


----------



## doubletake (Jul 1, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> hardhat sticker (wasnt me that did the spelling... if it was right it would be on the hardhat!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are so sick where did you get the little silicone molds
And are those dab sized or kinda big ?
Great work!!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 1, 2014)

i been looking for the silicone liquid to buy and chase a piece of candle wax and pour the silicone over the art piece to make my own mold thats realy cool.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 1, 2014)

That be pretty epic, little 50mg dab sized molds of a weed leaf, or some tits...lol.now I feel like I have to do it before you


----------



## VP#2 (Jul 1, 2014)

I thought of the weed leaf.... it would be nice because its easy to make perfect sized hoots from the individual leaf fingers.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 1, 2014)

winterized og #18


----------



## thump easy (Jul 1, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> That be pretty epic, little 50mg dab sized molds of a weed leaf, or some tits...lol.now I feel like I have to do it before you


well lolz ill be making roses thats green crack with a rose i was thinking of doing this for valentines a few years back both flowers are expensive around that time!!! but i only did it for my chick so this kind of rose and mabe a mold of a rabbit you already know my obsession!!!!! but those tits mabe your on to something im shure you'll get it off for shure brilliant idea ill let you handle that one.. im no hurry but ill post and let you know or anyone who wants to know the place were i get the liquid from...


----------



## MiG pilot (Jul 2, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> ^^ meh





VP#2 said:


> I was saying meh to mig pilots post.... maybe youre all not seeing his post?
> 
> no offense mig... but whats so special about a half toke on a dabber?!?! 4 likes,really??!?! my fuckin honey bees barely got that lmao.


I'm worried, what if *VP#2* and his bees  do not like my pictures again?

I will risk being branded as rude. No offense *VP#2*...


----------



## thump easy (Jul 2, 2014)

band why???? the pics are great everyones great!!!!!!!!


----------



## doubletake (Jul 2, 2014)

Just blasted some fresh frozen northern lights from my garden.also used power 7x instead of 5x.... I'm excited for this to purge up!
It is so blonde pics to come!


----------



## doubletake (Jul 2, 2014)

Here's that fresh trim run came out amazing even lighter then in the picture pretty much yellow

It just started to Comb up but I Might Leave Like this to have shatter and comb


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 2, 2014)

looks like ol VP is back at it


----------



## doubletake (Jul 3, 2014)

And all done


----------



## thump easy (Jul 3, 2014)

That's to bad some one called me a pussy and its straight on!! I think you guys should battle one on one!! That's the only way to go best pics win and if both u guys have the balls lets us try the dabs to vote for the best out of both you guys I can't stand Icmag but I won't discriminate I can always welcome anyone from another forum. What do u guys say?? Battle??


----------



## Twitch (Jul 3, 2014)

well considering neither of them live in the US it would be really hard to get a sample


----------



## MiG pilot (Jul 3, 2014)

thump easy said:


> That's to bad some one called me a pussy


Anyone can accidentally step in shit when there are fans of shitting on the footpath, or in dandy thread.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 3, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> well considering neither of them live in the US it would be really hard to get a sample


ow shit well ill drop an address fill free to send me those samples!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just dont send me a vibrator or used condoms and it will be cool never mind some one will probly rub it on their ass or balls. i have seen it done before i better not


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jul 6, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> winterized og #18


Hey Texas are those silicone gloves?


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 6, 2014)

no I believe they are nitrile rubber
should they be..?


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jul 6, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> no I believe they are nitrile rubber
> should they be..?


I was just wondering cause I'm thinking your wax isn't sticking to your gloves and that's why you are using them. Does the wax stick to the Nitrile gloves?
I've been keeping my eyes out for silicone gloves for this reason but I haven't tried the Nitrile ones.

So many great extracts on this thread!!!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jul 6, 2014)

Ran a batch of OG flowers that had to come down early due to some un burned natural gas that poisoned the plants in the room. They quit growing and completely shut down from taking in nutrients or water so they were chopped at only week 5 of flower. Interesting to me that even though the OG was very immature it still produces a kind of orange tinged sand colored wax.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 6, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> I was just wondering cause I'm thinking your wax isn't sticking to your gloves and that's why you are using them. Does the wax stick to the Nitrile gloves?
> I've been keeping my eyes out for silicone gloves for this reason but I haven't tried the Nitrile ones.
> 
> So many great extracts on this thread!!!


yeah wax will stick to the nitrile gloves, however the stuff in the picture was a very stable shatter
i just wear them to keep clean
some silicone gloves would be awesome

damn that looks realy nice for some immature flowers


----------



## R&RHashman (Jul 6, 2014)

Damn that looks tasty there sir yoda


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Texas and R&R 

I've been away from RIU for a bit but miss you guys 

Ya Texas I've been looking for silicone gloves man they would be awesome.

I was very pleasantly surprised that I still yielded 20% back from the immature flowers. I was expecting something around 12-15% so it was a very nice surprise for sure!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 7, 2014)

im surprised too!
I would've never of guessed it was from an early harvest
and that yield, wow
cant believe you got 20%


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 7, 2014)

20% from harvesting at 5 week, damn I need some if your genetics, nice gold brick


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 7, 2014)

w,t,f,, 5 weeks of flower. and 20%

sold.

must be in the OG


----------



## doubletake (Jul 7, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> Ran a batch of OG flowers that had to come down early due to some un burned natural gas that poisoned the plants in the room. They quit growing and completely shut down from taking in nutrients or water so they were chopped at only week 5 of flower. Interesting to me that even though the OG was very immature it still produces a kind of orange tinged sand colored wax.


Sucks it had to come down so early but made some very nice looking wax!


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey guys great to see you all! I think the good yield has a lot to do with hang drying the crop and hand processing it instead of screen drying and machine processing. Hang drying and hand processing is so much more gentle on the buds and there's so little of resin lost doing it that way. 
I used to screen dry my crops and machine trim it all and I'd lose a lot of resin that way.
The flowers smell so much more dank from the hang drying too. I'll never go back to screen drying or machines ever again!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 17, 2014)

Good day C&E!!!

Still trying to heal up, it's been a LONG damn month for sure, was finally able to do some concentrating, as I've missed the game severely ..

Got some bubble pics to share today.
Northern Lights#5























Hope the C&E peeps are all good!!
respect,
dabs


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks so delicious man, bet it tastes the same .

I've got a wash in the freezer filtering, I'll post a pic when its done evaping.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Looks so delicious man, bet it tastes the same .
> 
> I've got a wash in the freezer filtering, I'll post a pic when its done evaping.


Thanks TC!

It's quite pleasant, extremely floral, but the pine note is very prominent , almost stings the nostril when ya put your nose up to it(in a good way) 

I have a 7 day minimum dry/cure before I actually taste the hash, but I put some heat to it 2days after producing , just to see if/how she melts...
Just barely got the glow rod close to it and it started bubbling... Stoked to taste.

Melt shot in a few days.

Can't wait to see your qwiso bro, always proper.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2014)

That sounds lovely. I've never actually had hash that would bubble, its always been lower quality when I've came acrossed it. So I can only imagine the wonders of real full melt. 

This batch of qwiso should be nice, the wash turned out nice and clean for the A and B grades. So much so that i did a 3rd little wash and added it to the B grade. I just poured the last of the A grade into the filter so it should be evaping in the next few hours.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah man, the first time I achieved a full melt, it caught me WAY off guard, ha, put the flame to it, and finally witnessed FMCD. (Full Melt Clear Dome) ....

Once that happened, well.... As you may have noted, I've been making lots of hash, rather than oil... Do NOT get me wrong here, I'm an oil head for sure, but find it more effective if utilized when I truly need relief from pain, anxiety, anger and insomnia.

Hash and flowers during the day, oil for sleep and/or said issues.
That being said,,, just finished an 8 gram slab of *Alien#4 Sap
*
Not my prettiest work, but I'm still in pain, so I'm happy...
Tastes much better than it looks, grape juice.








I'm just happy I'm back at it.

Much love C&E !!!


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 17, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> That sounds lovely. I've never actually had hash that would bubble, its always been lower quality when I've came acrossed it. So I can only imagine the wonders of real full melt.


I feel ya TC, I have yet to try a straight full melt hash to be honest. I've tried lots of good hash (as far as effects) but as far as bubbly/melty I have not. The closest was the hash I got from the club that Frenchy made. That stuff was very nice.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Jul 19, 2014)

BCOGYODA said:


> Hey guys great to see you all! I think the good yield has a lot to do with hang drying the crop and hand processing it instead of screen drying and machine processing. Hang drying and hand processing is so much more gentle on the buds and there's so little of resin lost doing it that way.
> I used to screen dry my crops and machine trim it all and I'd lose a lot of resin that way.
> The flowers smell so much more dank from the hang drying too. I'll never go back to screen drying or machines ever again!


For a Hashishin there is bad trims, very bad trims and there is machine trims, never thought that it would be the same for you guys but it make sense.
Thanks WM, did you come to Santa Rosa for the High Times Cup? I had a nice Aficionado genetics platter to offer with some aged hash that are worth sampling. Let's try to hook up at one of the next bay Area event and I will bubble you away my friend.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Jul 19, 2014)

Aficionado Platter of Goodness


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 19, 2014)

Frenchy Cannoli said:


> Thanks WM, did you come to Santa Rosa for the High Times Cup? I had a nice Aficionado genetics platter to offer with some aged hash that are worth sampling. Let's try to hook up at one of the next bay Area event and I will bubble you away my friend.


No problem my friend and I thank you for the product! Unfortunately I didn't go to the event  I would love to sample some my friend! Ya Frenchy that'd be awesome to have that happen! I would love to talk tek with you and see you in action! I would try to get some trim from Kase too for the event!

Pictures look lovely as usual! I'm not sure if you recall in your hash thread, but I posted a video and a link to a little washing machine from As Seen On TV, well it finally came in the mail so hopefully I can try it out soon and see if it is another option for a cheaper (and local) washing machine for hash!.


----------



## MnH (Jul 20, 2014)

Recent first attempt on my kit, warm weather and humid in So.Cal, still pulled this on his first try. Standard 10 second sift, no carding, no refining, no 'putting it back through' anything.........lol


----------



## BCOGYODA (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful SD, Frenchy and MnH!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 21, 2014)

Everyones rocking some lovely hash this weekend


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 22, 2014)

Same hash after 7 days of burping twice a day, empty out the container and let breathe for 10 minutes every other day.

Hash is stored in a glass air-tight container, that is just large enough to accommodate the resin, less exposure to oxygen the better.



A couple purdy shots that I posted up there, but feel got lost in all the images posted..

Blow it up!!!!




Thanks at Yoda... That orange wax is fucking stunning brah....
"Air Rep"


----------



## Twitch (Jul 22, 2014)

Pot of gold trim run, for a client 8.5 percent.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 22, 2014)

I have 2 half pound nugs runs I am going to do tonight. One is pot of gold, the other I can't remember I have it on paper some where. Right now they are both sitting in the deep freezer getting nice and cold


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds good Twitch, I'll be over to smoke everything you have while you work. Thankssssss 


Just in case, I feel like I should say this, Twitch's romulan was some killer shit. I'm very happy to say I was able to try it and my god did I try it many times


----------



## Twitch (Jul 22, 2014)

5 grams of the pot of gold shatter, in everclear going in the deep freezer for the next 24 hours. Then filter with my mack daddy 2 to 5 micron bunchner funnel/filter.

And thank you War, give me 6 months and ill have the romulan going again. I am trying to get in the ring and box with some of these guys that are making good stuff around town


----------



## MnH (Jul 23, 2014)

@dabthirty using some outdoor flowers from last year using my tek


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 23, 2014)

no where near your caliber guys,butill contribute...


----------



## Twitch (Jul 24, 2014)

Nectar of the gods


----------



## Twitch (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Twitch (Jul 24, 2014)

The one on top is pot of gold, the next one is some grey market stuff don't know the name. The last pic is trim that I ran of the same strain. So the pot of gold nug run only put out 10 percent.... the no name put out 15 percent, and it was shake from a bag so it's just a little better than trim. on top of that I put the pot of gold in a coffee grinder I just crushed up the shake in the bag before I packed the tubes. I checked the material after I blasted it and it was bone dry. I think genetics and a gardener are to blame... but I am not in the grow.


----------



## bez420 (Jul 25, 2014)

That beast Rom is always been a favorite! Please tell me that those % #s are from trim!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 25, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> The one on top is pot of gold, the next one is some grey market stuff don't know the name. The last pic is trim that I ran of the same strain. So the pot of gold nug run only put out 10 percent.... the no name put out 15 percent, and it was shake from a bag so it's just a little better than trim. on top of that I put the pot of gold in a coffee grinder I just crushed up the shake in the bag before I packed the tubes. I checked the material after I blasted it and it was bone dry. I think genetics and a gardener are to blame... but I am not in the grow.


You are right on the money Twitch, I know the only shop that has Pot of Gold....and of course no disrespect towards you...

But none of them know how to grow for shit..

Their bud SUCKS... Their growers suck...

Tell them to get their head out of their collective asses, and learn how to produce resin.
Perhaps you must put your foot down, and give them some advice on how to grow.

I am super happy for you bro, fantastic ...seriously.

Just want you to know, it is them , not you on the yields.

I made the mistake of actually trying some of their flower a couple years ago...
It was labeled as
*DJ Short's Blueberry.*
If Mr. Short knew his name was attached to that weed, he would demand they take his name off that jar. I've had the real deal Blueberry Short's cut... And it was honestly in my top 10 all time favorite strains.
^this is the kind of nonsense that makes me want to stay underground.

But hot damn bro, congrats on your progress.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks sir dabs, I am actually going to talk to the owners today, I told them the numbers and they said they were concerned and wanted to talk. I am going to tell them all this starts in the garden, it's one of 3 things, genetics, a competent grower, and nutes. 

I am trying to to work with them, they say they want me to do their MIPs when they get it... but I have heard that before, we will see.


----------



## MnH (Jul 25, 2014)

Trash to stash again this morning.. for those of you who have high quality trim at your disposal, or high quality nug.. take note..

No carding.. no refining of any form. Full melt from... uhh... yummy trim? LOL.. anyone who says you cannot make quality smoke/full melt to enjoy unless you have amazing product to begin with are out of their minds, no offense.. 































Cheers..


----------



## Twitch (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey I am in CO no man just bought a house and setting up shop. 



bez420 said:


> I'm pulling constant 20ish percentile. Some times my perfectionous OCD kicks in though! Dude come over next time you get flied down. In Coppell for now.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 25, 2014)

MnH, That looks like great stuff to blast


----------



## Twitch (Jul 25, 2014)

I like saying that hash making from trim is like alchemy


----------



## MnH (Jul 25, 2014)

It sorta is magic lol. If you showed that to most people they'd give it back. I made it into fire in a matter of seconds and didn't need to refine it or put it back through anything. That's for sure alchemy haha.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jul 26, 2014)

Some Qwiso, Im going to decarb and make some cannacaps with it tomorrow. I suspect theres around 3g there. maybe 2 and half


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 29, 2014)

99F, :] cheated: twirlied. no vac




















started off with 9 plants :-[

1 nutted, could have one more boy :/
3 flowered too early, fackkk. re vegged stunters .

4 going really strong. (but one of those is suspected boy)

one hell of a lot of work. for a first season, meh. we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 29, 2014)

First season?


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 29, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> First season?



yup. never done an outdoor run..

tried to get an early start, but ran into some problems with lighting..

I'm blesses to have the opportunity to use this little patch.. so things should get a bit better the more i play with it.

HEREs how the land started out. actually, it started off just a steep hill.


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah outdoor is a whole new world. I tried last year and combination of bad placement and late start turned out about nothing. 

Especially in my area deer love plants. We didnt have the money for the soil and fencing/tomato cages.

As well as time. 

So on top of all that you have to deal with the environment which is so inconsistent. 

Its a bitch. This year i started planning/gathering supplies in march.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 29, 2014)

That's awesome bro.
I would love a patch of land to grow on in your climate. I started out growing outdoors on my ranch in the midland-odessa area down here (basically desert). Loved it, though I was opposite and switching to indoors fucked me up. Even now, I'm always over watering

Anyway good luck to both of you


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 29, 2014)

haha, its all useful knowledge. 

its always tough creating a hidden environment full of life. when the space to do it is very limited.

a lot of us gotta learn the hard way. but plenty of pleasures through the tough times.. 

my indoor stuff was getting pretty miserable about a year ago. i finally got that kicked back up. im going to try and incoorporate my indoor, and outdoor. energy savings are HUGE outside :] 

budbro, this year looking much better??


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 29, 2014)

YUPPP minus the few cold days weve been having, I think its like 65-70 out right now

better than too hot though!!! rather have slowed growth than mold and underwatering. 

I really wanna get a greenhouse but we aint medical yet. Sad day for me until we do


----------



## Baywatcher (Jul 29, 2014)

Just finished running some Purple Haze.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 31, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> 99F, :] cheated: twirlied. no vac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man you make such good hash even cheating with no vac haha


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 8, 2014)

ive decided this. cheater way works really well for non premature, non fresh material.. or left open bag material etc.. 

i prefer high vacuum with heat @ 125F with fresh material. gets me a good product fast. but yaaa.. i work with whats i gots..


----------



## R&RHashman (Aug 8, 2014)

figure I would just leave these here


some dry ice kief
and some hash

  
and some shatter pics


----------



## R&RHashman (Aug 8, 2014)

and some more  

so how has everyone been?


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice pictures! Ive been pretty good. Havent had any material to run in so long. I need a steady trim connect with lbs and lbs of spare trim to satisfy my need to make hash/oil.


----------



## R&RHashman (Aug 8, 2014)

You in state (co) BB ? I know we are currently hiring for another hash tech or two.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 8, 2014)

R&RHashman said:


> You in state (co) BB ? I know we are currently hiring for another hash tech or two.



I wish!!!! Ill move right now if you can guarantee the position hahaha. Damn do i need a job. Anyone fuckin with closed loops in your group??


----------



## R&RHashman (Aug 8, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> I wish!!!! Ill move right now if you can guarantee the position hahaha. Damn do i need a job. Anyone fuckin with closed loops in your group??


that's all we run


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thats awesome! Im in the process of building one myself. You guys med or rec? 

The only thing that sucks about CO is the testing they did in the beginning with the lets call them "hot" machines. Doesnt your shit have to test at some ridiculously low hydrocarbon level to be allowed? Which im all for. But from what i heard they had similar results to SC labs which was giving in the 90%s for thc/cannabinoids and testing at single digit ppms for hydrocarbons which i dont think any machine can actually do.

This is just what ive heard.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 9, 2014)

And whats the pay/split of the oil or does it vary by customer?


----------



## MnH (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you just make the dry ice kief to blast?


----------



## R&RHashman (Aug 9, 2014)

yeah the requirement is in the single digits ppm I believe and we do both recreational and medical
I make a fair hourly rate. its a job, time clock, taxes, the whole nine yards

MnH no that was for freebies to give away at the customers store


----------



## MnH (Aug 9, 2014)

Gotcha'.. well if you wanna start making high end dry sift for your patients hit me up. I can help you save a bunch of time.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah thatd be rough but you know gotta do what ya gotta do.

We just found a vac oven for 150 bucks at this shop that buys and sells industrial equipment.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 10, 2014)

Fisher Scientific Iso Temp model 281a







Its a few years old and a lil dusty but for $150 its a steal!!! 

Originally $3500 for this vac oven. 

Now to the negatives. Its got an analog temp control from 1-10. Supposed to have really good temp control though.

Were gonna put it through the tests to see how low the lowest setting is and to make sure all the valves and gaskets seal and hold as well as we hope they do. 

In the end were probably going to convert it over to digital though using one of the PIDs from my DIY enails and a thermocouple to better control the temp as well as see what the current temp is inside the oven.

So after alls said and done were probably gonna spend another $50 on top of the $150 for the vac oven. We might even try to talk the guy down a little. 

Either way its got a 30 day return policy so if its a truly lost cause we can just return it.

Hopin i can find a few high power vac pumps as well. If this $3500 vac is going for $150 then $500 vac pumps must be dirt cheap.


----------



## MnH (Aug 10, 2014)

If it works nice score. Looks beat but fuck it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2014)

150 is low, I'm guessing your gonna have to replace some of the gaskets atleast, still a good deal tho


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hell yeah. It looks way better in real life. Just needs a good clean up. Its been sitting next to kilns and drying ovens and incubators in a warehouse for some time. Gaskets about 120 to replace so im hopin i dont have to but even at that its a good lil thing. As long as the heating elements work, which they should, ill be able to rig it up with the PID. 

Cant wait probably pickin it up monday or tuesday


----------



## doubletake (Aug 12, 2014)

Goodluck to you I hope to see some good oil pics!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 12, 2014)

Just thought I'd leave this over here. The batch I did early last week. I turned out pretty decent, had a very orange color to it. It was from the Sin's OG full plant run I did
.


----------



## MnH (Aug 12, 2014)

Another happy customer.. this person had never even dry sifted before, in any capacity.. bang. 













Yeah.. Not bad lol.. just incredible people are able to pull this on their first tries.. hehe


----------



## doubletake (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking good guys


----------



## doubletake (Aug 12, 2014)

Let's get this thread going again some stuff iv
Been making
Lately....


   I bought the last stuff I wish I made that ha


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 12, 2014)

Found another bigger vac oven thats newer as well, at least i think if the dates are correct. Either way it was brought in only a few months ago so its fresh out of someones lab. It looks like it had a glass window but someone might have busted it out because theres just a piece of stainless on it. Were probably gonna grab some acrylic/polycarb for a new door window.

Its nice cause the other one was a little small but the new one we found is HUGE. Probably close to 1.9 cuft. 

Amped! probably make a thread on modifying them with digital PIDs since im pretty sure theyre not gonna like handlin the low temps accurately. I found a thread on skunk pharm of someone doing the same and it gave me more confidence on tackling the job

Nice sized trim run coming up. Probably 300gs. Perfect to test out the new ovens with! Once we get temps figured out. 

Pictures soon!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 12, 2014)

looking good guys
just scraped up a late night joint
Sour Diesel Qwiso


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 13, 2014)

Lovely looking!


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 13, 2014)

texas give your dish a quick blast of heat before you scrape.... you will be glad you did. scraping dried dust and flakes is NO fun. 

and for god sakes buy a pair of forceps.... only oil mkr scrapes oil dishes with a tiny razor barely pinched between his fingers SMGDH.







6$ at wal mart in the fishing section for fly tying. a buddy of mine once went to a hospital and seen a pair... he stole them. apparently the hospital ones are like 200$, needless to say he got a phone call asking if he seen where they went.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 13, 2014)

thanks for the tip
I normally do heat before scraping but this time I just scraped the powder because I like it better in a joint compared to some rock hard shatter chunks
definitely a mess tho, I always get a lil stuck in my arm hair lol

as far as the forceps go I normally use them, but cant find my only pair
(which were the $200 hospital ones)
ill have to go buy some more, along with more gloves
don't want my name to be used in the same sentence as oilmakr! (ultimate insult on RIU)


that bottom pic is a great idea, why haven't I thought of that!


----------



## Twitch (Aug 13, 2014)

oilmakr and finshaggy


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 13, 2014)

I got a pair of rubber handled needle nose vice grips from lowes for like $8-10, and I love them. They give me a nice grip, and hold the blade very securely.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Aug 13, 2014)

Blueberry on the right, GoldenGoat on the left, some leftover shatter in the middle. Enjoying the benefits of Colorado here in Iowa. 
Cheers!


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> oilmakr, finshaggy and Texas



there, fixed it for you!


----------



## Twitch (Aug 13, 2014)

that's wrong, you have to have 5 brain cells or less, and be dirty as shit to be in that club. lol


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 14, 2014)

WOW cmon VP

you must be joking
be real my worst stuff is better than your best
no need to be rude
look at your razor blade...
far from clean!
mine was brand new

your a joke with no punch line
about 90% of people on this forum produce better shit than you
but yet you always have a negative comment

just don't get it, we know your an asshole who THINKS he can do better than others but in reality im sure even Oilmakr could do better than you

I understand being an asshole has got you some respect from some members of this forum but you are only showing your true colors


----------



## Twitch (Aug 14, 2014)

i think he was playing


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 14, 2014)

uhhh, you didnt insult me bud, not even close. my skin is so thick it makes a crocodile seem like it has baby skin. 

I am finshaggys mentor... I taught him everything he knows!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 14, 2014)

touché
idk I think he is a better troll than you lol


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 14, 2014)

now THAT hurt.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 14, 2014)

im done here for the day
no hard feelings
start smoking again soon VP


----------



## Twitch (Aug 14, 2014)

yea i wouldn't want to be the butt end of that joke either... lol

cool cool guys


----------



## doubletake (Aug 14, 2014)

torturekiller420 said:


> View attachment 3228331 Blueberry on the right, GoldenGoat on the left, some leftover shatter in the middle. Enjoying the benefits of Colorado here in Iowa.
> Cheers!


Hahaha hell yeah man


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 14, 2014)

i think this is the right spot for my pics


----------



## Twitch (Aug 14, 2014)

the other place wasn't a bad one, lol


----------



## Moss logs (Aug 15, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> texas give your dish a quick blast of heat before you scrape.... you will be glad you did. scraping dried dust and flakes is NO fun.
> 
> and for god sakes buy a pair of forceps.... only oil mkr scrapes oil dishes with a tiny razor barely pinched between his fingers SMGDH.
> 
> ...


no offense doesnt that scrape up metal shavings off the bottom of your vac


----------



## Baywatcher (Aug 15, 2014)

Cotton Candy shatter.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 15, 2014)

so funny I just had this conversation
just look at them scratches
poor guys smoking metal shavings ahaha
good eye!


Very nice Baywatcher one of my favorite strains


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Moss logs said:


> no offense doesnt that scrape up metal shavings off the bottom of your vac


nope, its not aluminum im scraping like texas likes to think.

its stainless steel. IF there is shavings, theyre so microscopic and insignificant that they dont even matter. you cant see them with the normal eye 20/20 vision, nor with a 40x magnifying glass so im not too concerned.

also, that dish is about 5 years old, those scrapes arent from 2 or 3 runs. 

see any shavings in here?


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 15, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> nope, its not aluminum im scraping like texas likes to think.


never said aluminum...but yes, me and many others


VP#2 said:


> see any shavings in here?


there is something in the 3rd pic now that you mention it (of course insignificant)
But like you said

*"*_*IF there is shavings, theyre so microscopic and insignificant that they dont even matter*"
_
wise up, there is no such thing as steel shavings in a concentrate that are insignificant or don't matter
even if you cant see it with your eyes

Most people would agree with that


----------



## Moss logs (Aug 15, 2014)

fire


----------



## MnH (Aug 15, 2014)

Stainless mesh in 'screens' are jagged under 200x and up.. 

I wonder why they do that.. I have to imagine it's for a reason. No participant in the above, but I have looked at metal under a scope for sifting it's the edges of the mesh are indeed jagged. I have no clue where the rest of those 'fragments' end up.


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> never said aluminum...but yes, me and many others
> 
> there is something in the 3rd pic now that you mention it (of course insignificant)
> But like you said
> ...



im not selling this oil to "patients" as "medicine" this was my personal smoke. after smoking about 50 grams, the nail has barely ANY residue on it, let alone metal shavings.

ive tried scraping with just a plain, clean, sharp new blade in the dish for like 10 mins and came up with nothing.

I can scrape that whole dish in 2 passes, not going over the same area twice.

whats so bad about possibly having 5 ppm metal shavings in the oil? youve smoked off a metal screen before havnt you? the nail is metal isnt it? ever smoked someone elses bud? (what if it wasnt 100% flushed/clean... only 99.5%??) how about a hoot of non winterized oil?? im sure those alone are "worse" for you than 1ppm of metal in a 10 gram chunk of oil.... not like the metal is making its way into my lungs.

were inhaling massive clouds of thick smoke daily, sometimes not 100.000000% purged, sometimes its not off a real 100.0000% TI nail. sometimes made by some other guy. if you think 10ppm SS shavings in the oil is gonna kill you, youd better think again, there is more harmful shit in the oil that you should truly be concerned about, like plant waxes that truly damage the lungs, not a microscopic spec of metal dust.

I find it funny how people will find ANY tiny little thing to bitch about, then go smoke a cigarette and eat a double cheese pizza.

that first pic,,, "no I in team" I dropped on the carpet. I would be WAY more concerned about carpet dust/hairs on my BHO than 5ppm metal shavings.... why did you not catch that?

"smoking metal shavings" texas you crack me up. im smoking more waxes than metal shavings, let that sink in for a second and see what the real concern is here. think about it.

I am a welder, ive seen SS chunks of pipe RED hot, (the welding fumes are a diff story) whats the diff between me standing in a tent with a 316/304 SS flange thats glowing red hot, and a microscopic of SS steel sitting on a red hot nail?

no doubt there is the odd insignificant microscopic spec in the oil, ill agree with ya there.

BUT, is it REALLY that harmful and something to be concerned about? I think theres more important stuff to worry about here.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 16, 2014)

*"I find it funny how people will find ANY tiny little thing to bitch about, then go smoke a cigarette and eat a double cheese pizza.
that first pic,,, "no I in team" I dropped on the carpet. I would be WAY more concerned about carpet dust/hairs on my BHO than metal shavings.... why did you not catch that?" *
what a contradictive statement ...
i find that funny as well since you do that more than anyone on this forum
and just got done doing it to me lol

_*"why did i not catch that?"*_
idk maybe you picked the carpet out like most people would have done before taking a picture...?

i understand that it is for personal use
and im not arguing that it isn't safe under a certain ppm,

all im saying is there should be no reason that there is anything other than cannabinoids or plant waxes in your extract

I guess im just really confused to why you don't just use glass
and prevent it from even being a possibility


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 16, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> *"I find it funny how people will find ANY tiny little thing to bitch about, then go smoke a cigarette and eat a double cheese pizza.
> that first pic,,, "no I in team" I dropped on the carpet. I would be WAY more concerned about carpet dust/hairs on my BHO than metal shavings.... why did you not catch that?" *
> what a contradictive statement ...
> i find that funny as well since you do that more than anyone on this forum
> and just got done doing it to me lol



exactly he brought it on himself haha. The guy who picks out insignificant details gets defensive when the tables get turned. 

fucking scrubs haha stay strong tex


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 16, 2014)

thanks budbro

yeah unfortunately when i first joined this forum he was someone i looked up to
now he is just another troll

despite my feelings for you VP
you have taught me a lot
mainly what not to do... but that is still an important part of the learning process


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> *"I find it funny how people will find ANY tiny little thing to bitch about, then go smoke a cigarette and eat a double cheese pizza.
> that first pic,,, "no I in team" I dropped on the carpet. I would be WAY more concerned about carpet dust/hairs on my BHO than metal shavings.... why did you not catch that?" *
> what a contradictive statement ...
> i find that funny as well since you do that more than anyone on this forum
> ...



nope, if youd look close the carpet dust is still there, causing way more harm than 5ppm of SS steel shavings in the dish!!

I never used glass because the corners are impossible to scrape, and im also not a fan of working with glass and extreme temp changes.

you looked up to me?! thats kinda sad to admit.... 

contradictive? how so? I think youre still upset that I grouped you with finshaggy and oilmkr, like I said, grow up and stop being a pussy over everything.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 16, 2014)

VP#2 said:


> nope, if youd look close the carpet dust is still there, causing way more harm than 5ppm of SS steel shavings in the dish!!


ok...?
what are you trying to prove your shits dirty..?
we know



VP#2 said:


> you looked up to me?! thats kinda sad to admit....
> 
> 
> > finally we come to an agreement
> ...


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 16, 2014)

sorry for stooping to your level
truce..?


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> ok...?
> what are you trying to prove your shits dirty..?
> we know


yes, thank you for finally acknowledging this!! my life is complete.


----------



## Moss logs (Aug 16, 2014)

metal shaving og soup, patients are paying for wax and get stainless steel soup


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 16, 2014)

"patients". "medicine" give me a fucking break. youre not kidding anyone.


----------



## MnH (Aug 16, 2014)

I make medicine bruh.. brb.. let me go buy these cases of vector..


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 17, 2014)

More pics, less blab... lol


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 17, 2014)

lets see some snaps
cant recall ive ever seen anything from you


----------



## Twitch (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes please guys, take it to The Contributors thread that is the un-offical PW thread (PW post whore)

Better idea Squashing It.
VP's stuff isnt meds and he doesnt sell it so Moss we dont need you throwing any gas on the fire
Texas, VP does have a harsh sense of humor i would be butt hurt to be lumped in with finshaggy and oilmkr
VP chill out man some of us dont have your alligator skin and Texas is trying to drop it, can we agree to leave it out of here atleast
Texas you did kinda start it all when he put ur name in there and you went off lol 

and yes a lot of people use the cloak of "meds" so they can smoke pot 

and yes VP you are looked up to by some of the new guys back a year ago when sirdabs you guzias and i and a couple other where going hard with all the blasting and experiments we did, so please don't chastise him for that, i was flattered even though he wasn't talking about me, we all worked together.

So can we stop the bitch fest
I am not your moms and i am not a MOD, so you don't have to listen to me, i just would like the Pic thread that we fought so hard to get stickied be filled with stupid banter that started from a misunderstanding


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 17, 2014)

I over reacted lol
sorry everyone

squashed


----------



## Twitch (Aug 18, 2014)

hey yall, i need a picture for the banner of my facebook page Twitch Extracts. 
I wanted one of shatter, Kase your avatar is kinda what i had in mind how it kinda looks like lava flowing.

anyways i was going to see if i could use some ones pic, and i would credit the picture to your tag name here on roll it up


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 18, 2014)

extra carpet dust and SS shavings, just for you.


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey Twitch,I don't do shatter only Hashish so I can't help for your FB but I can make you drool with this Black Label I hope.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 18, 2014)

if i can use it ill post it...
and some info on it please


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Aug 18, 2014)

It is the Black Label from Aficionado Seeds (Louis XIII x Chem Dawg Special Reserve) made from 8 months dried and cured smaller buds and sugar trims. You will have to check with TC for the OK, I really just wanted to put the thread back on track. TC got some wicked pics of extracts so you should definitely reach out.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 18, 2014)

thanks for getting it back on track, who is TC


----------



## Frenchy Cannoli (Aug 18, 2014)

The guy behind the camera of Hunters of the Dank, TGA rep in Cali.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 18, 2014)

I should have asked how do I contact him.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 18, 2014)

To everyone in the Picture thread I am going to go through and look for good pics. If i find some i would like to use it I will a credit you with the extract but i will PM you and ask you permission first. 
If any one has a problem with this or doesnt want their pics use let me know.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 18, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> I should have asked how do I contact him.


He is on the forum, here is the link.

http://rollitup.org/members/tcurtiss.164452/


----------



## VP#2 (Aug 19, 2014)

picture showing how easily color can be changed and how meaningless color can be. same oil, folded in and ripped apart so that one side has 25% of the oil and other side has 75% of the oil, vac chamber for 12 hours.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 19, 2014)

Age of the plant material can change color a lot too. And certain strains just make certain colored oil too. When i ran fresh dried trim it wasnt more than 3 days old just dry enough to run, and it was almost clear. Thinner parts were but in the thick parts they had some yellow. 

Cookies always comes out super red. Ive seen a few other strains that are always a certain color but most range from yellow gold to amber orange to darker amber brown to pretty brown. Depending on age and how it was cared for ie. frozen, jarred, cured, etc...


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 19, 2014)

a much better pic of my avatar
Og Kush Qwet


----------



## THRE4T2S0CIETY (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is some oil I made with mz12x.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> To everyone in the Picture thread I am going to go through and look for good pics. If i find some i would like to use it I will a credit you with the extract but i will PM you and ask you permission first.
> If any one has a problem with this or doesnt want their pics use let me know.



you gonna post them acrosss weed nerd? use them up!!







reddddd


----------



## Twitch (Aug 20, 2014)

no i am making a facebook page for Twitch extracts, and i am looking for a good shatter pic for the banner at the top of your facebook page. Also just to have some pics of hash porn that aren't just mine.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 21, 2014)

First batch of Twitch extracts that I am keeping here in CO lol


----------



## Twitch (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh yea AK 48 yield was 22%


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Aug 21, 2014)

FM Bubble Grease.
It's been a while...







Hope all is well.
Peace 
-dabs


----------



## Twitch (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Twitch (Aug 21, 2014)

Blue Dream Haze nug run 26.4% return


----------



## Twitch (Aug 21, 2014)

these last two batches are available in the springs area


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 21, 2014)

Cool, you gota go deep underground to get my shit heheh


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 22, 2014)

twitch those pics looking pretty damn good. i loveeee all the little bevels and bubbles. looks delicious.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 22, 2014)

yall check out FB/TwitchExtracts


----------



## lio lacidem (Aug 22, 2014)

Romulan wax 2 oz small indoor buds 9.7g return


----------



## torturekiller420 (Aug 23, 2014)

GSC


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 23, 2014)

Im gettin a closed loop from terpp extractors!!!! Gonna have to post a side thread of the whole new system but ill be throwin up picutres here once it gets in!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 25, 2014)

Haven't been in here for a while! Firestomper OG crumble
Pine scout cookies
 
Black scout cookies
 
Smorgasbord


----------



## Texas(THC) (Aug 27, 2014)

full melt dry sift using DSW method


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Haven't been in here for a while! Firestomper OG crumbleView attachment 3238119
> Pine scout cookies
> View attachment 3238120
> Black scout cookies
> ...


Wow that all looks so good!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 27, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Wow that all looks so good!


Thanks, they're all made from last harvest


----------



## torturekiller420 (Aug 28, 2014)

More of that Colorado Greatness! Eighth of some shatter, didnt catch the strain thoe.


----------



## smokeverett (Aug 28, 2014)

I like hash oil ive gotten a lot free from my friend! He usually gives me 7-14 grams, i like it more than pot. A couple pictures are while its in the vacuum thingy...


----------



## torturekiller420 (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn, I wish I had a friend like that^^^ Instead I get raped with $150+ 1/8ths of concentrates. I cant wait to finally move to a medicinally legal or recreationally legal cannabis state!


----------



## Twitch (Aug 28, 2014)

torturekiller420 said:


> Damn, I wish I had a friend like that^^^ Instead I get raped with $150+ 1/8ths of concentrates. I cant wait to finally move to a medicinally legal or recreationally legal cannabis state!


if you want good shit you are going to pay that... there is alot of shit in shops med and rec


----------



## torturekiller420 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks Twitch! I feel a bit better now, im always very satisfied with the products that I purchase, ive seen some cheaper stuff around but like you said, its garbage


----------



## Twitch (Aug 29, 2014)

just because it is legal in a state does not make it the land of milk and honey... had to find that one out the hard way


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 29, 2014)

I cant charge people that much. Even on top of the line nug runs i dont go over $40/g. Usually stay around $30/g

Some oil makers have some crazy connects. Heard bret maverick talkin about gettin a qp of some nice OG for like 6. DAMN! Id be makin hash every day for that price.


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 29, 2014)

smokeeverret is fishy... but cool pictures :]


----------



## torturekiller420 (Aug 29, 2014)

Twitch your absolutely correct! From my stand point, I need a medical card thoe. I have experience growing and am dying to grow again but ive already done more than enough time in this state for growing my own medicine. When I finally do get my move on and if/when im able to obtain my med card, then im more than positive my situation will improve drastically. Im also an aspiring glass artist still in the learning stage and in the more cannabis friendly states there are amazing artists that im dying to meet and sit down with to learn from. The same applies to extract artist such as yourself Twitch!


----------



## smokeverett (Aug 29, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> smokeeverret is fishy... but cool pictures :]


Lol... someone a bit jealous...? Is it because I have big plants my first grow or get free hash?

I came here looking for tips and to get a guess on harvest but most of you guys said I was doing fine then looking through the site I saw that mine are prob close to the top 10 on recent forums. I'm not trying to be cocky since I don't have one but I don't think any girl likes being called fishy... lol


----------



## Twitch (Aug 31, 2014)

HP of Peru Dream nug run


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 31, 2014)

Looks good but personally i wouldnt blast into those silicone pie mold things. Glass or teflon for me! hahha.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 31, 2014)

never again fucking oil would not come out of it, i like my pyrex it was 20buck i gave it a try and it fit in my chamber.. piece of shit no goo more like no good


----------



## Twitch (Aug 31, 2014)

the stuff was packaged up and gone before i could take pictures i made wax this time


----------



## Twitch (Aug 31, 2014)

smokeverett said:


> Lol... someone a bit jealous...? Is it because I have big plants my first grow or get free hash?


nope... out door, no es bueno....


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 31, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> never again fucking oil would not come out of it, i like my pyrex it was 20buck i gave it a try and it fit in my chamber.. piece of shit no goo more like no good


Hell yeah try the teflon. Its a little tricky to get it down at first but its nice being able to pull the slab out after its done purging and laying it flat to purge. Stays perfect and thin. Nice low muffin that falls fast and minimal agitation. I like it on bigger batches but smaller i usually use my pyrex.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 31, 2014)

i am going to the store and buy a couple new pyrex dishes


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 31, 2014)

smokeverett said:


> Lol... someone a bit jealous...? Is it because I have big plants my first grow or get free hash?
> [
> I


 its the free hash part. Totally jelly.

plants look beefy as hell too. And the cherry on top, youz a chick.

too good to be true. ;p


----------



## Guzias1 (Aug 31, 2014)

hp of bug into nono no goo.

Pyrex is hands down easy as hell to work with, when it comes to dumb proof.

Teflon sheets are for the pro..


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2014)

i used it twice.... i know i know... I can now honestly say i have used them and they suck...


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 1, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> hp of bug into nono no goo.
> 
> Pyrex is hands down easy as hell to work with, when it comes to dumb proof.
> 
> Teflon sheets are for the pro..



Hell yeah PTFE is a bitch at first. Gotta kinda learn the tricks, but once you do its so awesome to just pull the whole slab out in one shot. No scrapes or nothin. Straight into vac chamber for the muffin.


Heres some tips if anyone plans to pick it up.

First get some good clips. I use these:







Second, you NEED a hot plate. Normal hot water will not work well. Something about the teflon doesnt like to transfer heat so if you dont have a source constantly heating itself back up it will take FOREVER. That combined with it being a sheet of plastic so its not in full contact with the pyrex at all times. Makes first evap long and annoying. 

To help fix that a little heres the last tip. Leave little bits of oil in the corners of your pyrex you plan to line with PTFE. Itll help hold it down and keep it pressed against the side walls. I was originally going to use a tape but was afraid it would react in the vac chamber so i decided not to. Luckily my dish wasnt cleaned yet like i usually do after runs so when i tossed it in it stuck 10x better. 

Thats pretty much it. Make sure your vac chamber is big enough to handle your whole sheet. Vac ovens really work best but if you need to you can turn a round vac chamber sideways to get more area to pull the first muffin. 

That was our main problem was wed have to low heat purge til we could fold the corners in and fit it into our round vac chamber.


----------



## mantle7717 (Sep 1, 2014)

couldn't of done it with out the help of all of you, fresh not cured frozen sherbert 2.5 ounces got me a good 5 g's, not a bad yeild... ive been hitting it for days


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 2, 2014)

mantle7717 said:


> couldn't of done it with out the help of all of you, fresh not cured frozen sherbert 2.5 ounces got me a good 5 g's, not a bad yeild... ive been hitting it for days


It looks pretty nice! Is that one of those high tech baby bottles in the picture??

And what kind of extractor are you using and do you dewax?? Because 5gs is a pretty low return for 2.5 oz. Its some nice lookin stuff though and yield isnt a major factor for personal runs.


----------



## mantle7717 (Sep 2, 2014)

thanks for asking i used an old school glass tube with colibri, straight into a pyrex cup sitting in ice, after the single solvent dewax, i filtered straight into cup of -5f cold nondenatured 200proof, i then filter again into other cup and place the cup in a bowl of warm water, heated until no movement in solution to remove as much butane from the ethanol solution
air evap until stable, then to the pump


and yes this is one of those high tech baby bottles, thanks for noticing


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice explains the lower than average yield you stripped that shit clean. Any specific reason you do the alcohol rinse/filter??

And thats sweet! I want one of those and one of those barrels!!


----------



## mantle7717 (Sep 2, 2014)

when i was first experimenting with dewaxing, i was winterizing with 99 iso. one day i decided to use cold iso, i added it to my tain-soup and after a minute or 2 i saw black goop floating, i scooped some with a spoon, then i filered it. i purged what came out and got very clear super good tasting shatter, i pumped the bit in the spoon and it was some sweet smelling but terribal tastingblack greasy oooz. i began doing this to my headstash's using 200proof nondenatured


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 3, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Lol..
> Did someone mention clear oil?.. I've only pulled this off one time.
> 
> Directly.off the plant Blue Dream.
> ...


 HAVE you ever ran non dried frershly picked buds it comes out clear n a different type of stoned not bad i prefer to run bone dry trim n buds tho


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 3, 2014)

I ran some trim that was pretty dry. Not crispy but just before getting stiff. It was like 3 days from being trimmed. We ran about 100gs of it and got about 7 or 8. When we first brought it inside it looked like there was maybe a few grams in there but once we transfered it to teflon we could tell there was alot there. The whole middle was clear as day. only stuff we saw was some on the edge from where it pooled to because of the slant of either our table or our pyrex. Ill look for a picture. it looked so clear with the slightest bit of yellow only in the thick parts. Im doin that from now on. haha.


----------



## matthend (Sep 3, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> hp of bug into nono no goo.
> 
> *Anchor* is hands down easy as hell to work with, when it comes to dumb proof.
> 
> Teflon sheets are for the pro..


FYP... anchor is concave, pyrex is convex. Anchor doesnt run to the edges like pyrex does


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Sep 5, 2014)

High guys...
Been a while..
*Full Melt Bubble GLassh







*


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> High guys...
> Been a while..
> *Full Melt Bubble GLassh
> 
> ...


Yummy nice looking product


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> High guys...
> Been a while..
> *Full Melt Bubble GLassh
> 
> ...


 Northern lights lil oz run. Blasted w/ Capitol N- Butane and vaccine purged in me oven


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 6, 2014)

Vaccine

Good to have ya bro, nice shiiit


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 6, 2014)

L


qwizoking said:


> Vaccine
> 
> Good to have ya bro, nice shiiit


lol. Oops. I didn't see spell check screwed me!! Ment to say vac purged lol and thanks bro I appreciate the compliment I take great pride in my products flowers and concentrates!!!!


----------



## Tim MacIntyre (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey. Quiznos king I have been thinking of makin a batch using the ISO method. Can u help me out n may b give me some pointers on how to get a shatter like end product if at all possible?? I have never extracted with anything except butane so any advice u got will b great thanks bro


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 8, 2014)

iso extracts by oakley? i beleieveeeee thats a good place to check out on here..

check ittt. 3lbs in. (trim) SFVOG, 
6 oz out


----------



## igotagun (Sep 13, 2014)

some blue berry ran with 99.5 n-butane


----------



## Texas(THC) (Sep 13, 2014)

some pressed dry sift cut into little rations lol


----------



## Bubbagineer (Sep 13, 2014)

@SDA Hey bro, I've never felt like I've had anything worthy to post, but here is my partners and my first run at CO2 shatter

Shatter quality, supercritical CO2 extracted, brittle as glass and stable.... and it tastes good and is strong as fuck. Yield is unknown as we were not very scientific lol, but 10-12% anyways. 
 
Gonna do another run next weekend and will play with it some more.


----------



## goalie (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Texas(THC) (Sep 13, 2014)

That Is some good looking co2 shatter


----------



## Chonkski (Sep 14, 2014)

Bubbagineer said:


> @SDA Hey bro, I've never felt like I've had anything worthy to post, but here is my partners and my first run at CO2 shatter
> 
> Shatter quality, supercritical CO2 extracted, brittle as glass and stable.... and it tastes good and is strong as fuck. Yield is unknown as we were not very scientific lol, but 10-12% anyways.
> View attachment 3252887View attachment 3252888
> Gonna do another run next weekend and will play with it some more.



Very interesting that you were able to achieve carboxylic acid form.

What psi did you extract at?

By the way I'm new to rollitup guys! I frequent other forums, but was very interested in a few threads so decided to start engaging here as well. 

So hello!
CK


----------



## Pisces (Sep 14, 2014)

You know it's not clean until you can actually see the holograms


----------



## Twitch (Sep 14, 2014)

the first thing that comes to my mind is, money is so dirty.... 
clarity is excellent


----------



## Twitch (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't posted any pics lately i feel left out....

I have some stuff that i have setting out in my cabinet, I ma letting it wax up on its own, i really think it taste the best this way, too each his/her own
but right when shatter starts to get cloudy and has the waxy patches, it looks like brown sugar that has been slightly heated good stuff
any ways here are some pics. 

I put the samples in the green no goo dish, the ones for blasting, this thing sucks as a slick pad they are horrible products please no one waste your money on them.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 14, 2014)

I always think the same thing! Not saying that you, pisces, are like this but its always the people who bitch and moan about touching dabs with your fingers to get them on a dabber who are throwin there shatter on to nasty ass 20s haha. 

I dont care because all of mine is personal so i do what i want with it. I dunk alot so im always touchin shatter and rollin it into balls.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Twitch (Sep 14, 2014)

i didnt do a very good job removing my info on the second to last pic, I am not hard to find Google Weed Squad

edit; nvm took it off


----------



## Pisces (Sep 14, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> I always think the same thing! Not saying that you, pisces, are like this but its always the people who bitch and moan about touching dabs with your fingers to get them on a dabber who are throwin there shatter on to nasty ass 20s haha.
> 
> I dont care because all of mine is personal so i do what i want with it. I dunk alot so im always touchin shatter and rollin it into balls.



it's not like I use 20's to store my shatter on…. those are what Franklin's are for. lol 

i just took the pic like that so you can see the transparency.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 14, 2014)

lmao!! the little man dab, i am going to have to do this... now


----------



## Bubbagineer (Sep 14, 2014)

Pisces said:


> it's not like I use 20's to store my shatter on…. those are what Franklin's are for. lol
> 
> i just took the pic like that so you can see the transparency.
> 
> ...


Beautiful shatter man, but I'm with Twitch. Have you ever seen the results of lab tests run on currency in circulation. Everything from feces to cocaine shows up bro lol.... ewww..... doesn't mean I wouldn't dab it though  looks fire


----------



## Bubbagineer (Sep 14, 2014)

Chonkski said:


> Very interesting that you were able to achieve carboxylic acid form.
> 
> What psi did you extract at?
> 
> ...


1,200psi. So actually high subcritical I think rather than supercritical.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 14, 2014)

i would dab it.


----------



## Pisces (Sep 14, 2014)

Bubbagineer said:


> Beautiful shatter man, but I'm with Twitch. Have you ever seen the results of lab tests run on currency in circulation. Everything from feces to cocaine shows up bro lol.... ewww..... doesn't mean I wouldn't dab it though  looks fire



I did notice a nutty flavor after my tongue went numb …hahahaaa


----------



## Bubbagineer (Sep 14, 2014)

Rofl


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 15, 2014)

Pisces said:


> it's not like I use 20's to store my shatter on…. those are what Franklin's are for. lol
> 
> i just took the pic like that so you can see the transparency.
> 
> ...



hahahaha that must be what chubbs does with his hardcore OG shatter. Only way to explain the crazy cost! the transparency is on point! Put whatever you want behind your shatter.

I wasnt talkin about you just people who would do that and then bitch at me about touching my oil with my fingers or dunkin or rollin out a snake.
Im a fan of doing whatever you want with your products. I roll out fat worms or halos and people flip out because of "all the hand oils" and blah blah blah. 

Im tired of the snobs. Keep up the good work. Also the first time ive seen a co2 be shatter. 

Did you use a carrier solvent or do a post process dewax??


----------



## Bubbagineer (Sep 15, 2014)

I roll out worms all the time..... too much hassle otherwise. Often just drop it on my electrodabber with my fingers. I do wash my hands first though.... if I think about it 



budbro18 said:


> Also the first time ive seen a co2 be shatter.
> 
> Did you use a carrier solvent or do a post process dewax??


There is much for me to learn yet bro sorry - wth is a carrier solvent? Thanks for the kind words though. I believe that we have something new here..... at least I haven't ever seen CO2 shatter until I made this the other night.

If anyone can tell me of any commercially available CO2 shatter, I would appreciate it.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bubbagineer said:


> I roll out worms all the time..... too much hassle otherwise. Often just drop it on my electrodabber with my fingers. I do wash my hands first though.... if I think about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A carrier solvent is just that. A solvent put into a co2 system so it can carry the extraction out of the system easier. Alot of home-done co2 extractions use them because they dont have a place to recycle the solvent so they have to blow it off and recover the extract from the bottom of the tank. The carrier solvent like hexane or ethanol helps you pour off the final product. This could lead to a real "purge" process and since its mixed with a solvent that isnt co2 then it might lead to that shatter consistency when purged VS the liquid consistency of most co2 oil.


----------



## Pisces (Sep 15, 2014)

I


budbro18 said:


> hahahaha that must be what chubbs does with his hardcore OG shatter. Only way to explain the crazy cost! the transparency is on point! Put whatever you want behind your shatter.
> 
> I wasnt talkin about you just people who would do that and then bitch at me about touching my oil with my fingers or dunkin or rollin out a snake.
> Im a fan of doing whatever you want with your products. I roll out fat worms or halos and people flip out because of "all the hand oils" and blah blah blah.
> ...





Nah, I make Absolute Shatter using the Stainless Steel Thermos method!!!!

I said goodbye to the standard traditional tube method long ago and haven't looked back since!!! 

If interested let me know…..


----------



## Bubbagineer (Sep 15, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> A carrier solvent is just that. A solvent put into a co2 system so it can carry the extraction out of the system easier. Alot of home-done co2 extractions use them because they dont have a place to recycle the solvent so they have to blow it off and recover the extract from the bottom of the tank. The carrier solvent like hexane or ethanol helps you pour off the final product. This could lead to a real "purge" process and since its mixed with a solvent that isnt co2 then it might lead to that shatter consistency when purged VS the liquid consistency of most co2 oil.


Thanks for the info man. Using a solvent inside of the CO2 process seems to be self defeating form a simplicity standpoint..... also, I'm headed towards CO2 because the CO Springs Fire Marshall ain't approving new extract businesses using hydrocarbons in the near future. To answer your question, I did not use a carrier solvent - straight CO2


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 15, 2014)

Damn i got confused somewhere along the way. haha Thats cool though alot of the co2 extractions dont use it anymore it was an old thing. Even tamisiums had carrier solvent how to videos. haha


----------



## torturekiller420 (Sep 18, 2014)

Not all mine, i got a half out of it. These guys are awesome! Finally met some cats that share the same love and appreciation towards cannabis and glass as I do.

I wish i would of gotten a thickness comparison photo


----------



## MnH (Sep 19, 2014)

Is that black?


----------



## Twitch (Sep 19, 2014)

yes, yes it is......


----------



## MnH (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like a giant ball of resin after you clean your piece..


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 19, 2014)

It looks really stable though so it might just be because its super thick you cant see much color/light. That on top of an already more amber brown hash could make it look like that. Plus if it started to "sugar" up a little. haha Ive had some slabs that got thick and in darker rooms it looked pretty dark in those parts.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry, its a shitty cell pic in a lightly lit room, Its very very thick, about an inch thick. Heres a small piece of it. its a nice amber, a little dark, but might be strain variant, or just a bit too much heat(more than likely). Either way, this is some decent smoke, very stoney and alleviating in pain.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 19, 2014)

torturekiller420 said:


> Sorry, its a shitty cell pic in a lightly lit room, Its very very thick, about an inch thick. Heres a small piece of it. its a nice amber, a little dark, but might be strain variant, or just a bit too much heat(more than likely). Either way, this is some decent smoke, very stoney and alleviating in pain.
> View attachment 3257523


Yeah older material can cause darker runs. When i run 3 day old material it comes out almost clear. barely a yellow tinge.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 20, 2014)

here some stuff a dispensary I work with gave me to try, CO2 cake is what is on the label, I have also seen CO2 in these consistency that was labeled CO2 wax. This stuff does NOT come of slick pads it sticks to everything, but it is some good stuff sizzles a little on the nail but not like most CO2 oils i have tried in the past.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Twitch (Sep 20, 2014)

I did a Hindu kush and a Master kush nug runs.

First is Master second is Hindu.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 20, 2014)

That stuff looks good twitch! Im bouta do a real nice sugar trim run. The second trim trimmings so its all close leaves and a good 1/3 bud. pretty fresh too!


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 20, 2014)

I think I may do a little run for science lol. Going to take 5g of nugs and try 151 Everclear to extract it. Yes 151 not 190 lol. Maybe do a side by side if possible. This 190 EC is getting kinda expensive to keep shipping, comes out costing ~1oz - $1 after I buy a 1.7l bottle. At least the 151 would be local. I'm sure the extract might look a little different but I think it should be ok.. I think... lol


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 20, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> I think I may do a little run for science lol. Going to take 5g of nugs and try 151 Everclear to extract it. Yes 151 not 190 lol. Maybe do a side by side if possible. This 190 EC is getting kinda expensive to keep shipping, comes out costing ~1oz - $1 after I buy a 1.7l bottle. At least the 151 would be local. I'm sure the extract might look a little different but I think it should be ok.. I think... lol



Go with butane! haha. 30 bucks for a case of power 5x. Able to extract about a half LB or more. 

You could also get some lab equipment to recover the alcohol but thatd take a long time and evap a lot of your flavor.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Sep 20, 2014)

what are you charging per gram up there Twitch?


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 20, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Go with butane! haha. 30 bucks for a case of power 5x. Able to extract about a half LB or more.
> 
> You could also get some lab equipment to recover the alcohol but thatd take a long time and evap a lot of your flavor.


I usually do butane or ISO but figured I wanna try something different, try a full extract with just a food grade solvent. Give usCalifornia people an idea what to expect with a low proof alcohol. I've already done the winterizing method (method of choice) but this would be kewww. I'll do a 30-60 wash with frozen material and tools. I might allow the excessive water to evap on a different dish. 

I would love to have that equipment but it's a little to, lab tech for me lol


----------



## Twitch (Sep 20, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> what are you charging per gram up there Twitch?


40


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 21, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> I usually do butane or ISO but figured I wanna try something different, try a full extract with just a food grade solvent. Give usCalifornia people an idea what to expect with a low proof alcohol. I've already done the winterizing method (method of choice) but this would be kewww. I'll do a 30-60 wash with frozen material and tools. I might allow the excessive water to evap on a different dish.
> 
> I would love to have that equipment but it's a little to, lab tech for me lol


haha i got you. i havent done an iso/EC wash/tincture in forever.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Sep 21, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> 40


very nice,it looks well worth it


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 22, 2014)

Done with 151 EverClear only


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice War


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 22, 2014)

lio lacidem said:


> Very nice War


Thanks its pretty nice to know that you can use 151 and make a nice clean looking product.


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 22, 2014)

Closer shot


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 22, 2014)

Did you do any vaccing or just air evap and done?


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 22, 2014)

lio lacidem said:


> Did you do any vaccing or just air evap and done?


I just did air evap with a fan for two days and then just scraped it.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks nice man! How's it taste?


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 22, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Looks nice man! How's it taste?


Thanks TC! Tastes really good to be honest, I took one little pinch with some sour d flowers as a base and it got me gooddddd. Can't wait to try it with my etorch and see how the vape flavor is!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not surprised it tasted good, I really love good qwet or qwiso. You definitely got it nice and clean. Other then the extra water in the 151 it makes sense that it would work well.


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 22, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I'm not surprised it tasted good, I really love good qwet or qwiso. You definitely got it nice and clean. Other then the extra water in the 151 it makes sense that it would work well.


Thanks brotha. Everyone said that there was too much water with the 151 so you can't make a good extract. It was nice to see that you can make a good product with 151. This is my 2nd time doing a qwet, I must say, I do like it more than ISO but the price is harsh. If I had a hook on moonshine or something to make it more do-able, I would do this over ISO. But I will say they are BOTH good, I will still do my ISO washes lol.


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 22, 2014)

Just got home and tried it with the e-torch, it tasted pretty damn good if I do say so myself


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice! You probably just have to take an extra precaution of once its mostly dry to scrape it into that dusty state and break it up almost like water hash to make sure theres no water trapped.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 23, 2014)

I only use ISO over grain alcohol just because of the price. Well and I feel bad evaping something drinkable.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 23, 2014)

wow 151 everclear. nice!!!!


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 23, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> wow 151 everclear. nice!!!!


Hahaha yupppp!! Thanks Twitch!! I think I just proved (graciously that is ) that 151 can make a clean extract by itself!!


----------



## Twitch (Sep 24, 2014)

Snaps thanks you for the oil, and thanks for letting me pick, I love it in this consistency, I think this is the best consistency. It's like brown sugar that has been sitting out in a humid state on a warm day. Oh and my kitchen living room and dining room area all reek because of this little bit of oil.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 25, 2014)

I always like that texture too.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 25, 2014)

[QUOTE="Bubbagineer, post: 10889534, member: 539867"
If anyone can tell me of any commercially available CO2 shatter, I would appreciate it.[/QUOTE]

I have a very nice hook up with co2, i love shatter as much as any one else. But the co2 i get goes into e-cigs tanks, its thicker then e-juice. Pros- great for public use, taste, the connection never runs out. Cons- 60 a gram. He breaks deals on ounces but the shit is still expensive. And Im pretty sure its coming out of Colorado. But it looks different then the co2 that is being posted on here. Its the same consistency as honey, but the color of syrup. But hey 80K for the equipment I can understand why it fetches the highest prices


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 25, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> View attachment 3259553
> 
> Closer shot


I dont understand why it looks like that? Looks like kief. Im sure its good, no doubt there. Just looks completely different. Ive only used everclear to winterize and clean up ugly shit.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 25, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> Snaps thanks you for the oil, and thanks for letting me pick, I love it in this consistency, I think this is the best consistency. It's like brown sugar that has been sitting out in a humid state on a warm day. Oh and my kitchen living room and dining room area all reek because of this little bit of oil.


 Becareful looks like a dog hair got in there. Lol i dropped a 14 gram patty the other day and it was covered in dog hair. Now thats a shitty day! Snaps got that for you? Thats badass. He is definitely one of my favorite people on here.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 25, 2014)

This was a 8.5 gram patty i made last week. Nothing special. Trim & popcorn run. Dried 10 days or more, frozen over night, 5x whip it brand butane. Vac purged for 24 hours, almost no heat. I keep buddering my shit by leaving my heating pad on too long. So i put it on a timer. The strain was L.A confidential x durban poison, by reserva privada very close to girl scoot cookies but a better yielder. The taste had a strong cherry flavor. Very sweet. I really regretted letting this go at 40 a gram


----------



## Twitch (Sep 25, 2014)

he lives 30 mins south of me he is defiantly a cool dude.


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 25, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I dont understand why it looks like that? Looks like kief. Im sure its good, no doubt there. Just looks completely different. Ive only used everclear to winterize and clean up ugly shit.


Lol it works great for winterizing, I use it for that too usually. The reason it looks like that though is it was air evaped and no heat was used at all (drying it out or scraping it) so came out looking like this. Same will happen with qwISO. You can literary press it really quick and youll press it into shatter.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 25, 2014)

A purge video i made for shits and giggles.


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 25, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> A purge video i made for shits and giggles.


It's all shits and giggles budbro...until someone giggles and shits.. Remember that my friend lol


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 26, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Lol it works great for winterizing, I use it for that too usually. The reason it looks like that though is it was air evaped and no heat was used at all (drying it out or scraping it) so came out looking like this. Same will happen with qwISO. You can literary press it really quick and youll press it into shatter.


 Press it into shatter? Do you have any pics of after its been pressed?


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 26, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> A purge video i made for shits and giggles.


I looked great at first the it got ugly, but that is obvious a ounce and a half patty. My question was is what is it sitting on? And whats that blue stuff under it?


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 26, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Press it into shatter? Do you have any pics of after its been pressed?


I did, not sure if I can't them anymore though so I'll have to double check because I deleted most of the texts. But you basically press it like how Matt Rize presses his Ice Wax. You take a dome from an oil rig, torch it for a few seconds. Have the concentrate in a parchment paper folded. Take said dome and roll it a few times over the paper, flip paper and repeat. Wala, quick pressed shatter. I personally don't like shatter simply because it breaks away and flings away.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 26, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> I did not sure if I can't them anymore though so I'll have to double check. But you basically press it like how Matt Rize presses his Ice Wax. You take a dome from an oil rig, torch it for a few seconds. Have the concentrate in a parchment paper folded. Take said dome and roll it a few times over the paper, flip paper and repeat. Wala, quick pressed shatter. I personally don't like shatter simply because it breaks away and flings away.


I think some waxes taste better if made right...


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 26, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> I think some waxes taste better if made right...


I agree, I've made wax where it tasted delicious and I've also had some Romulan Wax someone made but I can't remember his name... Switch? Mwitch?  lol


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 26, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I looked great at first the it got ugly, but that is obvious a ounce and a half patty. My question was is what is it sitting on? And whats that blue stuff under it?


Thats what everyone keeps saying! hahaha But i purge to shatter so maybe thats why? people used to wax i guess. Or is it the color? Because most of the stuff we run is oldish material from friends so it always comes out a little dark. 

At first its the muffin, then it falls completely, then its heated for the first time and melts back down into a nice even slab with some swiss cheese. Then gets purged past bubbles to where theres no reaction going on anymore, after that it sits under vac for about 12 more hours and thats usually when it fills in all the swiss cheese gaps. 

The slab is an OZ worth and its sitting on a "slick sheet" PTFE (teflon) and under that is a slick pad that does look kinda blue instead of the normal green but thats what ya get from makin an iphone video. hahaha. 

It was also an older video so i didnt transfer to the parchment which i think purges better. Something about the slick sheet stops reacting really fast.

Last but not least since this video weve takin slabs this big and split them up before the muffin so they can properly fall so i dont have to play with it like the first half of the video. 

Ill have a video with the vac oven soon!!!


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 26, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> he lives 30 mins south of me he is defiantly a cool dude.


All i can see when i think of him is Sylvester Stallone in a suit. Lol... im sure he is cool as f*ck. Im pretty sure most of us on this site are also. Its kinda cool, this site is turning kinda like breedbay with the old timers.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 26, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> I did, not sure if I can't them anymore though so I'll have to double check because I deleted most of the texts. But you basically press it like how Matt Rize presses his Ice Wax. You take a dome from an oil rig, torch it for a few seconds. Have the concentrate in a parchment paper folded. Take said dome and roll it a few times over the paper, flip paper and repeat. Wala, quick pressed shatter. I personally don't like shatter simply because it breaks away and flings away.


I say the same shit when my stuff budders up..lol...But in reality we all want shatter. I dont even get to really enjoy what I make, because I got to take care of the patients first. its like working in a really nice restaurant and never being able to afford the food


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 26, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> I think some waxes taste better if made right...


If I blast before its fully dry, i get wax but it has more flavor. But my yield sucks and I can see the waxes (moisture) in the butane while im waiting it to evaporate. I usually try to get them out with a pipe cleaner


----------



## chewberto (Sep 27, 2014)

Nug runs all week.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 27, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Nug runs all week.
> View attachment 3262490 View attachment 3262491 View attachment 3262492 View attachment 3262494



Looks good chewy! Ive been wantin to get one of those boxes for a minute but figured i could make my own because they be taxin for those little boxes.


----------



## dredank (Sep 27, 2014)

73u ad some 90u, ALso now use unbleached parchment this was some old crisp something or another paper. Washed half a Sensi star cross FF i use for mainly washing smells/tastes of straight welches grapes and pine


----------



## Twitch (Sep 27, 2014)

Got tired of shatter made some wax, Hindu Kush


----------



## Native Humboldt (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow Dank that looks really good!! I just made shatter a few weeks ago for the first time. It turned out great but the yield was small like 5%, I just can't seem to figure out what my problem is? I dehydrate for 3 1/2 hrs, pack tightly in tube, and use butane until it runs clear. Is it possible that I'm packing the material too tight? My tube is filled with Blue Dream this morning maybe the GSC I've been using isn't as good as I think? I have ran several runs of GSC and Blue Dream trim with basically the same yield. The GSC will not shatter up it stays in a sap. Any suggestions to increase my yield would be appreciated from you guys and ladies!!
!


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 28, 2014)

Native Humboldt said:


> Wow Dank that looks really good!! I just made shatter a few weeks ago for the first time. It turned out great but the yield was small like 5%, I just can't seem to figure out what my problem is? I dehydrate for 3 1/2 hrs, pack tightly in tube, and use butane until it runs clear. Is it possible that I'm packing the material too tight? My tube is filled with Blue Dream this morning maybe the GSC I've been using isn't as good as I think? I have ran several runs of GSC and Blue Dream trim with basically the same yield. The GSC will not shatter up it stays in a sap. Any suggestions to increase my yield would be appreciated from you guys and ladies!!
> !View attachment 3263227 View attachment 3263226 View attachment 3263228



If youre running trim it typically doesnt yield over 9-10% occasionally a little higher if the grower separates the trimmings by first trim and second trim. Second trim is usually a large portion bud and super frosty fan leaves while first trim is mostly fan leaves and not so frosty leaves. But even then most people and myself included yield about 7% ish occasionally in the 9s 10s and 11s but very rarely. So 5% isnt that far off. Ive gotten trim that yields that before. 

You could be packing the tube too tight or it could be your butane? Its most likely your material but what butane do ou use? Maybe use something with a little more propane so it creates a higher pressure in the tube? You could also get a stainless steel tube with valves on it to help build up pressure. Other than that only real way to bump yield is to get better starting material or a closed loop.


----------



## Native Humboldt (Sep 28, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> If youre running trim it typically doesnt yield over 9-10% occasionally a little higher if the grower separates the trimmings by first trim and second trim. Second trim is usually a large portion bud and super frosty fan leaves while first trim is mostly fan leaves and not so frosty leaves. But even then most people and myself included yield about 7% ish occasionally in the 9s 10s and 11s but very rarely. So 5% isnt that far off. Ive gotten trim that yields that before.
> 
> You could be packing the tube too tight or it could be your butane? Its most likely your material but what butane do ou use? Maybe use something with a little more propane so it creates a higher pressure in the tube? You could also get a stainless steel tube with valves on it to help build up pressure. Other than that only real way to bump yield is to get better starting material or a closed loop.


I use whip it 9X now but started with 5X. Seem about the same I tried a few premium cans of Vector and whip it but saw very little difference in them. I'm pretty new to the dab scene but I get it. I have many different strains to smoke but always go for the dabs now. I tried some OG yesterday in a bong and could taste the butane in my lighter and a strange after taste.. I never even noticed that in the past 20 years of smoking. I'm not sure if I can ever go back to smoking flowers again? The dabs are so clean and such a great high. I bought a couple cases of pens on ebay and now all my buddies are loving the dabs too...


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 28, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Nug runs all week.
> View attachment 3262490 View attachment 3262491 View attachment 3262492 View attachment 3262494


Damn you have a nice camera. Good looking stuff


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 28, 2014)

Native it said:


> Wow Dank that looks really good!! I just made shatter a few weeks ago for the first time. It turned out great but the yield was small like 5%, I just can't seem to figure out what my problem is? I dehydrate for 3 1/2 hrs, pack tightly in tube, and use butane until it runs clear. Is it possible that I'm packing the material too tight? My tube is filled with Blue Dream this morning maybe the GSC I've been using isn't as good as I think? I have ran several runs of GSC and Blue Dream trim with basically the same yield. The GSC will not shatter up it stays in a sap. Any suggestions to increase my yield would be appreciated from you guys and ladies!!
> !View attachment 3263227 View attachment 3263226 View attachment 3263228


Not all bud is created equal. Some has more frost then others. And I dont think your packing your tube too tight.The butane filtered 5x, 9x or 14x doesnt really make a difference. Honestly I usually get the best stuff from 5x, but I think that is my mistakes not the tane. Weather also makes a difference, you dont want to blast on a rainy day. And keep all your equipment super clean. Lol seriously when first started to use water bath, I thought it was suppose to be a ice water bath. Lol the tane would take hours to evaporate..when I first started making BHO a long time ago. We didn't even purge, we would just let it sit in the sun all day, then wait a couple days before dabbing, lol we would even throw kief on top of butane while it was evaporating. But we were not dabbing back then, we would just top a bowl with it. When you throw kief on it while its evaporating it turns into some crazy chunks of crystals, kind looks like meth but golden..lol. back then we were not worried about plant material


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 28, 2014)

[QUOTE="Native Humboldt, post: 10927734, member: 744898" whip it 9X now but started with 5X. Seem about the same I tried a few premium cans of Vector and whip it but saw very little difference in them. I'm pretty new to the dab scene but I get it. I have many different strains to smoke but always go for the dabs now. I tried some OG yesterday in a bong and could taste the butane in my lighter and a strange after taste.. I never even noticed that in the past 20 years of smoking. I'm not sure if I can ever go back to smoking flowers again? The dabs are so clean and such a great high. I bought a couple cases of pens on ebay and now all my buddies are loving the dabs too...[/QUOTE]
Like G-pens? I like the atmos alot. Im looking to buy a couple cases at wholesale prices send me link. If you dont mind. Dabs are better for your health, some people might argue about that. But smoke 2 bowls out of clean bong and its dirty as fuck, the down stem turns black almost instantly. I can smoke about a gram of dabs before I have to clean my rig. One and done, speaking of tar, BHO has almost no tar. The only thing that makes dabs dangerous is idiots trying to make it.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 28, 2014)

Native Humboldt said:


> I use whip it 9X now but started with 5X. Seem about the same I tried a few premium cans of Vector and whip it but saw very little difference in them. I'm pretty new to the dab scene but I get it. I have many different strains to smoke but always go for the dabs now. I tried some OG yesterday in a bong and could taste the butane in my lighter and a strange after taste.. I never even noticed that in the past 20 years of smoking. I'm not sure if I can ever go back to smoking flowers again? The dabs are so clean and such a great high. I bought a couple cases of pens on ebay and now all my buddies are loving the dabs too...



Yeah its probably just the material then. "filters X timjes" doesnt mean anything but all butanes are created a little different so thats more of what i was saying is that maybe a higher pressure can could make it yield better. I use power 5x and have been forever. I think ive maybe used a handful of other brands that my friends brought and i helped them with everything. Never really noticed any difference besides price. Power 5x is 30 bucks a case and basically everything else is 40, 50, 60 and up!


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 28, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Like G-pens? I like the atmos alot. Im looking to buy a couple cases at wholesale prices send me link. If you dont mind. Dabs are better for your health, some people might argue about that. But smoke 2 bowls out of clean bong and its dirty as fuck, the down stem turns black almost instantly. I can smoke about a gram of dabs before I have to clean my rig. One and done, speaking of tar, BHO has almost no tar. The only thing that makes dabs dangerous is idiots trying to make it.


You should look for the ceramic "wickless" atomizers. Flavor is night and day compared to a silica wick pen. Not even close. Every hit off the silica tastes dry and scratchy no matter how high or low i adjust my battery or how much or little i have packed in. But the ceramic one eats everything and can get super hot without getting a dry scratchy hit. 

Another suggestion for any smoker of pens out there, you should drill out the air hole in the bottom of the atomizer. Helps with your draw gives it a lot less restriction. Especially for anyone who does straight lung hits VS mouth to lung.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 28, 2014)

Native Humboldt said:


> I use whip it 9X now but started with 5X. Seem about the same I tried a few premium cans of Vector and whip it but saw very little difference in them. I'm pretty new to the dab scene but I get it. I have many different strains to smoke but always go for the dabs now. I tried some OG yesterday in a bong and could taste the butane in my lighter and a strange after taste.. I never even noticed that in the past 20 years of smoking. I'm not sure if I can ever go back to smoking flowers again? The dabs are so clean and such a great high. I bought a couple cases of pens on ebay and now all my buddies are loving the dabs too...


I would look for something else that "whip it" is not that great.... spray it on a mirror...


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 29, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> I would look for something else that "whip it" is not that great.... spray it on a mirror...


One of my local head shops had whipit brand, north sea premium butane buy one get one free. I bought a bunch of cases, the cans are 500ml unlike other brands at just 300ml. However I didnt like it all that much. But once again I think I am the one to blame. You have to perfect your process, one little mistake can effect your consistency every time


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 29, 2014)

Shitty pic of my buddies Co2


----------



## Texas(THC) (Sep 29, 2014)

ODanksta try lucienne if you haven't already
that is some good tane


----------



## Cookaap (Sep 29, 2014)

I've got some red oil last time.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 29, 2014)

ummm that does look right


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

I've had a few runs turn out colored from light pink to a deep Barney purple. The only thing I could determine as the cause was the c99 material I used having a purple pigment to it. It doesn't do it with other purple material I've ran though so go figure the c99 is special I guess.


----------



## Cookaap (Sep 29, 2014)

Trichomes can be purple too, maybe thats the reason why the oil is purple or red. Due to that, hashish can turn out purple. 
I once had a pheno that was slightly purple but she had purple trichomes. (didnt make oil of her)


----------



## Twitch (Sep 29, 2014)

dude what starin is that!!!


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 29, 2014)

Cookaap said:


> I've got some red oil last time.


 You have to be trolling


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

gorgeous purple trichs!


----------



## Cookaap (Sep 29, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> You have to be trolling


I made that oil from a purple Red Escape woman. I was really surprised when the ethanol turned purple after dripping it on the buds.


----------



## Cookaap (Sep 29, 2014)

Tnx guys! The strain is called "The Purps" or Mendocino purps. I got it from the breeder growerschoise but there are more, such as bc bud depot.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 29, 2014)

i have had mendocino purps and it did not turn out like that, that is crazy.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 29, 2014)

Has Anybody seen this? Not that i ever would! But I wonder if you can blast on top of this? I bought this to purge on top not blast


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 29, 2014)

Cookaap said:


> I made that oil from a purple Red Escape woman. I was really surprised when the ethanol turned purple after dripping it on the buds.


Lmfao..


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2014)

its crazy when you watch the alcohol go in clear and come out purple!


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 29, 2014)

that looks like cranberry sauce. Watttt.

pretty cool to see purp trichs.

I bet you the alcohol has part in the color .

insane


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 29, 2014)

Not stable yet, but 1.5 grams from 32 grams. Lol horrible return, i ran this for my buddy today. Its not my pot, he grew it, not me. I just made it for him. Dehydrated at 105F for 30 mins, frozen for 30 mins. Fresh no cure. One and a third cans of 300 ml 5x whipit brand. Strain is master kush from attitude. Cut early at 60ish days, organically grown with tap water 350ppm's and general organics. Horribly grown but nice shatter for what little he got.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 29, 2014)

Stable now.. still purging though.. btw this a trim run.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 29, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3264001 View attachment 3264002 Has Anybody seen this? Not that i ever would! But I wonder if you can blast on top of this? I bought this to purge on top not blast


You cant/arent supposed to purge on anything but ptfe, minus the obvious glass, SS, etc... All of those parchments have some sort of coating on them that could come off with solvents being in contact. But should be fine to purge onto.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 29, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> You cant/arent supposed to purge on anything but ptfe, minus the obvious glass, SS, etc... All of those parchments have some sort of coating on them that could come off with solvents being in contact. But should be fine to purge onto.


I tired to blast on parchment paper one time, i could definitely see something coming out of the paper. I thought maybe raw might have invented something that would work.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 29, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I tired to blast on parchment paper one time, i could definitely see something coming out of the paper. I thought maybe raw might have invented something that would work.


Yeah just try the oil slick ptfe. Its pretty nice. Theres a learning curve but its nice.


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok just blasted 46.6 grams. Lots of popcorn nugs, pretty frosty stuff. 6 days dry, dehydrated for a hour, frozen for 30 mins. Whipit 5x. Lohan (L.A confidential x trainwreck) 70 days, 50% frosty trics. Organically grown with NFTG. I will post pics after its done purging im guessing 2.5 to 3 grams


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 1, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Yeah just try the oil slick ptfe. Its pretty nice. Theres a learning curve but its nice.


So are you saying you blast on the oil slick pads? I hear thats a no-no too. Ive also been told its not good to purge on them either because they cant breath from underneath like parchment paper can.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 1, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> So are you saying you blast on the oil slick pads? I hear thats a no-no too. Ive also been told its not good to purge on them either because they cant breath from underneath like parchment paper can.



No only the PTFE "slick sheets" and i only sometimes do that. Depends on a few things. Its teflon and there isnt supposed to be any reaction to it. Youre thinking of the slick pads made of silicone with the green strip and shit. I use one of those under my teflon/parchment when vac purging because it more evenly disperses heat than the bottom of my chamber. 

i also do the first 24 hours ish on the teflon then flip to parchment for the rest of my purge.


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 1, 2014)

Its fully stable after 6 hours purging. Shit is super dank! Yielded 2.9


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 1, 2014)

niceeee guess work. only 30 minute freeze eh? i tend to freeze mine for a good 24hrs +

never tried a quick freeze, too scared


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 2, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> niceeee guess work. only 30 minute freeze eh? i tend to freeze mine for a good 24hrs +
> 
> never tried a quick freeze, too scared


Im scared that the freezer will add moisture, thats why i dehydrate it first then freeze. I usually dont have time, to freeze for that long anyways. Shatter has became so popular where I live I cant keep up to the demand.


----------



## Bubbagineer (Oct 4, 2014)

Oops hehe


----------



## Bubbagineer (Oct 4, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> [QUOTE="Bubbagineer, post: 10889534, member: 539867"
> If anyone can tell me of any commercially available CO2 shatter, I would appreciate it.


I have a very nice hook up with co2, i love shatter as much as any one else. But the co2 i get goes into e-cigs tanks, its thicker then e-juice. Pros- great for public use, taste, the connection never runs out. Cons- 60 a gram. He breaks deals on ounces but the shit is still expensive. And Im pretty sure its coming out of Colorado. But it looks different then the co2 that is being posted on here. Its the same consistency as honey, but the color of syrup. But hey 80K for the equipment I can understand why it fetches the highest prices[/QUOTE]

Almost all co2 extract you see is that honey consistency stuff, that's why I think no one else actually has co2 shatter. I've done another run and now that I'm educamated I think I will be able to get a much larger and cleaner patty. More to follow prob next week


----------



## Twitch (Oct 4, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Im scared that the freezer will add moisture, thats why i dehydrate it first then freeze. I usually dont have time, to freeze for that long anyways. Shatter has became so popular where I live I cant keep up to the demand.


if there is moister in your freezer then it is not at freezing temps.... freezers have zero humidity 
and then you pull pout and blast....


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 5, 2014)

UGH! I have a story for you guys.

So i got some trim that looked amazing, for trim, over 350gs of it. Smelled not too bad, like trim that had been frozen for a month or so. And a good split with 2/3 goin to us and the grower only wantin 1/3 So i got to runnin it and it was all goin smooth. Use up almost a whole case after runnin 5 tubes at about 70-80gs per tube. So we have our hotplate set low as always with a pan as a buffer in between. It was a lot colder than usual outside, around 50 vs the usual 70-80, so when we came back after the last blast aand saw it was runny we just thought the combo of cold weather chilling the hot plate/buffer pan plus having blasted 350gs which even at like 5% is 17 ish grams. That much oil is usually pretty runny in the medium sized pyrex we have since its so thick. So we bring it inside for the scrape and heres where the bulllshit starts. 

Grab a razor and first line, ZERO stickiness. The stuff flows like its not even touching the bottom of the pyrex. So right off the bat im 99% sure i know whats wrong. So we pour off whats left onto our PTFE sheet that we do the first purge on incase large amounts of excess hydrocarbons are left in it. The stuff flies out of the pyrex almost like its OILED........

At this point im now positive i know what it is. But we start the heat and let it sit at 100 degrees to see if maybe the large amount/outside cold temps kept some butane trapped in it. No real reaction to the heat couple bubbles but only for a few seconds. So we say fuck it and throw the lid on and pull a vac. Get about 28.5" and the stuff starts bubbling mad like its completely unpurged and filled with butane. We watch closely and over the next 30-45 minutes it doesnt stop.

By then i knew exactly what it was. Or i thought at least. NEEM OIL!!! This was my first guess because a lot of growers see "use up to 2 weeks before harvest" on the bottle and do just that. Even though a good grower knows if you have a bug/mold problem to take care of it in veg because it only gets worse in flower. Better hold back a crop a week or 2 rather than spend 8-10 weeks fighting bugs/mold. They also mistake that "2 weeks before harvest" because that is more for fruits and veggies, which have hard outter skins that you can rinse off before ingesting. 

So i call my friend who knows him and im pissed! I now have about an OZ of nasty contaminated oil that i want to throw in the growers face. He gets ahold of the guy and its EVEN WORSE???? I didnt think it was possible. One one hand the result is slightly better but not much. 

HE USED COOKING SPRAY!!!!!!! Like pam or canned olive oil........... I wanted to chop every one of this guys plants down for being such a fucking SCRUB at growing. His excuse was "it drowns out all the bugs" Yeah fucking idiot, along with the taste and smell of your weed. Why even fucking grow if youre going to make it nasty as fuck! Its one thing to have a not awesome pheno or be a newb and mess up on nutes so it turns out so so. But for a guy who, according to him, has grown for over 5 years he knows NOTHING about growing/extracting. 

So the only positive side to him using cooking oil is that ill be able to put it into gel caps without the potential effects of eating neem oil on my mind. FUCKING SCRUBS! i swear, i had my friend give him a good yell for wasting our time and money on some poop. We told him dont even talk to us unless you have a completely untouched run of plants/trim.

So just a little (long ass) story for you guys. If you ever come up with some similar shit you know the problem.

Sorry for the long post. But this story has to be told.

BEWARE OF THE SCRUB GROWER. The ones that thinks time=knowledge=wisdom. Ive been growin about 5 ish years and ive made some mistakes. But ive never felt like smoking ANYTHING that ive grown/extracted would possibly be bad for me. Because i dont spray my plants hardly ever. The occasional spray if i get clones from other gardens or if i let my clones root a few days longer than they should and develop a little pm. But i dont even spray in late veg. Mainly because i dont have problems with anything. No bugs, no mold, no bullshit.

End rant.


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 5, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> if there is moister in your freezer then it is not at freezing temps.... freezers have zero humidity
> and then you pull pout and blast....


Sure I understand that, but Ice crystals do form sometimes, and if you use the ice machine sometimes it spits out ice shaving. And plus think of a frozen beer mug, after pulling it of the freezer you will have condensation. But im not arguing because, after all you are right. I have leftmmaterial in the freezer for weeks with no problems


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel like its more about drying/packaging your material right. I use good freezer bags and between 2-4 layers of them. Especially if i know its going to be a week-month before i process. Also work all the air out of the bags. Thats what seems to really make the biggest difference to me. I pull it out of the freezer and its ice cold but falls apart like its dry. Because it is haha.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 5, 2014)

@budbro18 ..... your fucking shitting me.... tell that hack he owes you a case of butane


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 5, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> @budbro18 ..... your fucking shitting me.... tell that hack he owes you a case of butane


for real though! @Twitch. 

If it doesnt translate into strong enough capsules im gonna have somethin to say to him. But i might hold back and hopefully get his next batch unoiled haha


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 7, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> for real though! @Twitch.
> 
> If it doesnt translate into strong enough capsules im gonna have somethin to say to him. But i might hold back and hopefully get his next batch unoiled haha


Hey if nothig else you can top off the fryalator.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 7, 2014)

hahaha yeah im waitin on some gel caps and a pill "assembler" if you will. Gotta find some soy lecithin and some coco butter.


----------



## MnH (Oct 9, 2014)

Another new sifter on my kit.. I think he's happy lol


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 9, 2014)

got a bunch of oil in the chamber purgin as we speak. Makin another video of the purge process.


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 10, 2014)

About to blast 85 grams of seeded master kush. Btw this strain from attitude sucks balls. And i did not grow this! Almost no smell, from my understanding its suppose to not smell, taste like hay. Maybe it might make some ok oil. I post pics of it when its done. Btw this was Two whole plants nug run.


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 13, 2014)

Reserva Privada OG

  

Early cut, fresh frozen; non-absolute.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 13, 2014)

looks amazing


----------



## Arris (Oct 13, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> About to blast 85 grams of seeded master kush. Btw this strain from attitude sucks balls. And i did not grow this! Almost no smell, from my understanding its suppose to not smell, taste like hay. Maybe it might make some ok oil. I post pics of it when its done. Btw this was Two whole plants nug run. View attachment 3271253 View attachment 3271253


I'm curious as to how it is going to turn out.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 13, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> About to blast 85 grams of seeded master kush. Btw this strain from attitude sucks balls. And i did not grow this! Almost no smell, from my understanding its suppose to not smell, taste like hay.


I have had good luck with the attitude seed bank, sure it wasn't the grower? 
The Attitude does not cultivate seeds they are a middle man for the people that do, unless they have gotten into the seed cultivating business.

green house seeds
818 connection 
are breeders they carry and they both have prove to be inconsistent and that has nothing to do with The Attitude.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 13, 2014)

Pre purge


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 13, 2014)

24 hours (purged in container blasted into)


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 13, 2014)

Scrape after 24 hours







(4.25 is the weight of the parchment)


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 13, 2014)

48 hours (right before flip)


----------



## MnH (Oct 13, 2014)

Another first timer, got to meet this dude locally and he just got a chance to finally play with it.. first attempt, very quality indoor trim and popcorns.. poof.


----------



## Moss logs (Oct 14, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> 24 hours (purged in container blasted into)


is that a pyrex in a chamber?


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 14, 2014)

Moss logs said:


> is that a pyrex in a chamber?


Yeah it is. I wanted to try vac'n the first 24 hours in the pyrex to see if it helped reduce auto-buddering and improved clarity.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 15, 2014)

Some stuff iv been working on from the recent outdoor harvest.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 15, 2014)

48hr pre flip


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 15, 2014)

48hr post flip


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 15, 2014)

56hrs little to no reaction left


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 15, 2014)

Between 60-62 hrs ish. Minus a few pre-heats and a flip haha.

Shattered at 85F


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 15, 2014)

That shatter in natural light. The LED lights i use make it look really yellow/gold but this stuff is red/amber in daylight.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 15, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> That shatter in natural light. The LED lights i use make it look really yellow/gold but this stuff is red/amber in daylight.


ThAt looks really good, is the trick to getting shatter not honeycomb, is too go lower heat?'or higher or is it all strain dependent?


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 15, 2014)

doubletake said:


> ThAt looks really good, is the trick to getting shatter not honeycomb, is too go lower heat?'or higher or is it all strain dependent?


Its a little combo of everything. Some strains have very stable resin while others dont. High CBD strains really cant get past pull and snap but im not sure if you just ramped up the temp to wax area if it would wax up. Temps are the basic changer of whether its going to be shatter or wax though. For me i go 95 until i dont get any reaction. Some strains will go all the way to 3-4 days purging fine on 95. Ive had others shatter within 4 hours. Max temp i like to go is 110. I usually stay around 100-105 but with that stuff that stabilizes in 4 hours it needs 110. So yeah low and slow usually turns out shatter. Kinda depends on your heating device and its accuracy. Some strains will hit a hgher temp for a half hour to an hour and start waxin/cloud. I use a nuwave2 So external temp changes have a minimal effect on my product in the chamber. 

With wax some people just go 125 for 12 hours or so til they get a cookie, some do "over shatter" which is 110-120 ish for 24-48 or to go on 100 for a few days then the last day hit it with 115-125 for a few hours to make it wax up. On top of that it depends if/when/how you scrape. thats what i was trying here doing the 24 hour purge in the blasting dish. Some people say it prevents it from auto buddering because it brings it to a very stable point so agitation isnt as big of a factor. 

Its not as difficult as it all sounds but the end result is not always predictable due to all those factors. Hell, even blasting on a humid day can cause excess moisture in your product which would cause it to either have a hard time stabilizing staying in a pull n snap consistency or it would shatter but quickly auto budder. Once again the resin stability traits of the plant/material has a lot to add to that whole mess. 

Not to mention nug run vs trim run vs whole plant run. Add to that the different moisture contents of the buds and whether the person extracting dries the buds beyond "smoking moisture" which is in most people opinions too wet for extraction strictly because it can cause auto buddering/pull n snap.

Either way a proper purge will result in proper end products. I love them all the same as long as theyre purged correctly. I just personally like the look and function of shatter. I like to dunk a lot and besides super dry crumbly wax the more waxy mushy waxes arent good for that.


----------



## MnH (Oct 15, 2014)

More dry sift, standard 10 ish second sift, no carding/refining. @Sogarmy for more pictures of his, just killin' it


----------



## Native Humboldt (Oct 15, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Its a little combo of everything. Some strains have very stable resin while others dont. High CBD strains really cant get past pull and snap but im not sure if you just ramped up the temp to wax area if it would wax up. Temps are the basic changer of whether its going to be shatter or wax though. For me i go 95 until i dont get any reaction. Some strains will go all the way to 3-4 days purging fine on 95. Ive had others shatter within 4 hours. Max temp i like to go is 110. I usually stay around 100-105 but with that stuff that stabilizes in 4 hours it needs 110. So yeah low and slow usually turns out shatter. Kinda depends on your heating device and its accuracy. Some strains will hit a hgher temp for a half hour to an hour and start waxin/cloud. I use a nuwave2 So external temp changes have a minimal effect on my product in the chamber.
> 
> With wax some people just go 125 for 12 hours or so til they get a cookie, some do "over shatter" which is 110-120 ish for 24-48 or to go on 100 for a few days then the last day hit it with 115-125 for a few hours to make it wax up. On top of that it depends if/when/how you scrape. thats what i was trying here doing the 24 hour purge in the blasting dish. Some people say it prevents it from auto buddering because it brings it to a very stable point so agitation isnt as big of a factor.
> 
> ...


Very well said..


----------



## doubletake (Oct 16, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Its a little combo of everything. Some strains have very stable resin while others dont. High CBD strains really cant get past pull and snap but im not sure if you just ramped up the temp to wax area if it would wax up. Temps are the basic changer of whether its going to be shatter or wax though. For me i go 95 until i dont get any reaction. Some strains will go all the way to 3-4 days purging fine on 95. Ive had others shatter within 4 hours. Max temp i like to go is 110. I usually stay around 100-105 but with that stuff that stabilizes in 4 hours it needs 110. So yeah low and slow usually turns out shatter. Kinda depends on your heating device and its accuracy. Some strains will hit a hgher temp for a half hour to an hour and start waxin/cloud. I use a nuwave2 So external temp changes have a minimal effect on my product in the chamber.
> 
> With wax some people just go 125 for 12 hours or so til they get a cookie, some do "over shatter" which is 110-120 ish for 24-48 or to go on 100 for a few days then the last day hit it with 115-125 for a few hours to make it wax up. On top of that it depends if/when/how you scrape. thats what i was trying here doing the 24 hour purge in the blasting dish. Some people say it prevents it from auto buddering because it brings it to a very stable point so agitation isnt as big of a factor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this you explained it very well.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 16, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Thanks for this you explained it very well.


No problem. Its pretty straight forward but a lot of random things can change outcomes and very very few of them are predictable. Just use a good butane, glass/stainless extractor, blast into pyrex, low heat purge properly before scraping, parchment not wax paper, and vac long enough at temps between 90-130. A solid 12 hours at least. Thatll get a majority of the hydrocarbons out


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 17, 2014)

Lil purge video from the run i did recently.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 17, 2014)

Cant believe this little amount smells the house up super. I come in from outside and I'm even like "gaddamit it smells like weed up in here "


----------



## doubletake (Oct 18, 2014)

I love it when my wax smells like dank weed mhmmmmm


----------



## francy420 (Oct 20, 2014)

Haven't posted in a while. Just a few random shots of oil. I believe the first is winterized Lost Coast Hash Plant. Can't remember what the others are though.


----------



## Blunter the kid (Oct 21, 2014)

Outdoor Blue Ox micro run came out with some smelly shatter, still needs more purging.
Here's a pic of a smaller bud from the plant I used.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like some good ass starting material!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 21, 2014)

That looks very yummy!


----------



## Blunter the kid (Oct 21, 2014)

It is


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 21, 2014)

I'd love just to smoke those alone lol


----------



## charface (Oct 21, 2014)

Blue dream


----------



## Native Humboldt (Oct 21, 2014)

Blue Dream makes the best shatter so far for me. I have blasted at least 20 different strains over the last couple of months and Blue Dream still is my favorite!! Keep up the good work that shit looks soooo sweet..


----------



## MnH (Oct 22, 2014)

Some.. frozen.. fresh.. outdoor from this year that got ran on Sunday.. so 3 days later.. no plane, just a nice pull apart with wood toothpicks into very small pieces.. drying great, almost there..


----------



## jdubwetherell1988 (Oct 22, 2014)

Some ISO SHATTER I made from 7g's of Trainwreck harvest


----------



## Wasabi Shot (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi there, some CBD Sweet'n'Sour Widow BHO, warm, happy effect

 

As you can see i should shave my beard before cooking it next time


----------



## jdubwetherell1988 (Oct 23, 2014)

Some fresh ISO SHATTER made from 7 more grams from Trainwreck harvest. Just made today and so good so smooth


----------



## doubletake (Oct 23, 2014)

MnH said:


> Some.. frozen.. fresh.. outdoor from this year that got ran on Sunday.. so 3 days later.. no plane, just a nice pull apart with wood toothpicks into very small pieces.. drying great, almost there..


No vac purging?


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 23, 2014)

doubletake said:


> No vac purging?


Its bubble hash.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 24, 2014)

7.8 before purge like 6.6 after but super blonde from fresh trim I love this time of year!


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 25, 2014)

finally got some of this year packed up in tubes/freezer myself.

been so long since I extracted my own. I'm soooo stoked. Said it best double take, love this time of year


----------



## doubletake (Oct 25, 2014)

Some more I was making I got a pretty good stash going.
Trying to make more today!


----------



## Native Humboldt (Oct 25, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Some more I was making I got a pretty good stash going.
> Trying to make more today!
> 
> View attachment 3280508 View attachment 3280509


After looking at your pictures I suddenly got motivated to blast. I have had 3 tubes 100 grams each just sitting in the freezer waiting to get blasted. Its Blue Dream killer bud loaded with seeds it makes the best shatter. I haven't tried germinating any of the blasted seeds but I'm going to this time. Well the rain finally stopped time to get to work.....


----------



## doubletake (Oct 25, 2014)

Native Humboldt said:


> After looking at your pictures I suddenly got motivated to blast. I have had 3 tubes 100 grams each just sitting in the freezer waiting to get blasted. Its Blue Dream killer bud loaded with seeds it makes the best shatter. I haven't tried germinating any of the blasted seeds but I'm going to this time. Well the rain finally stopped time to get to work.....


Hell ya man that's awesome 
I think it sure beats trimming all day haha


----------



## Native Humboldt (Oct 25, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Hell ya man that's awesome
> I think it sure beats trimming all day haha


I've been hitting the dabs all morning so couch lock was on my agenda! Going to have an espresso and hide the vap pen from myself...


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hell yeah blue dream always seems to make fire oil. I think it just had naturally stable resin because id always have to bump up the temps a little when workin with it. That spicy blue flavor that comes through too is amazing. I posted a slab a few pages back that was blue dream. SOOOOOO stable. When i was holdin if for the picture i was afraid if i moved suddenly it would just snap out of my hand and explode on the table. Cant wait to see those pictures.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 29, 2014)

Trim run post muffin








Trim run post 24 hour purge (pre-scrape)


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 1, 2014)

This is what I ran tonight. Fresh, frozen, multi strains, 15 cans of power 5x.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 2, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> This is what I ran tonight. Fresh, frozen, multi strains, 15 cans of power 5x. View attachment 3285585 View attachment 3285586 View attachment 3285587 View attachment 3285589 View attachment 3285590 View attachment 3285591


That's nice man 
Cool yield too that's about what iv been getting from my trim like 1.1 a can
Then I froze everything like for a couple days(just cause I got lazy and didn't get to it) did 6 cans and got 9 grams 

So bumbed it up ya good bit to 1.5 a can


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 2, 2014)

doubletake said:


> That's nice man
> Cool yield too that's about what iv been getting from my trim like 1.1 a can
> Then I froze everything like for a couple days(just cause I got lazy and didn't get to it) did 6 cans and got 9 grams
> 
> So bumbed it up ya good bit to 1.5 a can


I was in a little bit of a hurry tonight, I used 100 micron polyester screens. If I had dehydrated and grinded everything I might have got a couple grams more. But what I yielded smells like concentrated vegan, whishey diarrhea


----------



## jdubwetherell1988 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## torturekiller420 (Nov 2, 2014)

ODanksta, Ive seen that orange vac pump and chamber setup a couple times now and have found them for sale for a decent price. How do you like it so far?


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 2, 2014)

torturekiller420 said:


> ODanksta, Ive seen that orange vac pump and chamber setup a couple times now and have found them for sale for a decent price. How do you like it so far?


 honestly I do not use the Orange pump its a single stage 2.5 CFM, the other pump is a 2 stage 3 CFM, I paid about 160 from harbor freight. And trying to figure out the fittings was somewhat of a bitch. And vac camber is badass, its just to small for me. Im going to man up and buy a close loop and a vac oven, because I'm going through way to much butane.

Edit* that orange pump is my buddies. He bought because its super quite. He was living in apartments, plus it doesnt smoke like mine does. Mine smokes up the house very quickly i need to get a cold trap filter. I think his is meant to run continuously. I just run mine until it hits full vacuum then I shut it off.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 2, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Trim run post muffin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt that bitch to scrape? I am assuming that is your vac chamber obviously, ive thought about blasting in my chamber. But i have the best idea for the hot water bath. I cant really explain it I will just post a pic. But I literally just pour the oil out of it, then scrape whats left it takes a whole two minutes and throw on the parchment paper then throw it in the vac. It looks really dark, but I know dark doesnt mean bad. Was it old cured material? And last question what did you yield?


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 2, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Isnt that bitch to scrape? I am assuming that is your vac chamber obviously, ive thought about blasting in my chamber. But i have the best idea for the hot water bath. I cant really explain it I will just post a pic. But I literally just pour the oil out of it, then scrape whats left it takes a whole two minutes and throw on the parchment paper then throw it in the vac. It looks really dark, but I know dark doesnt mean bad. Was it old cured material? And last question what did you yield?


I have a 3 gallon vac chamber the pyrex is just what i blast into and then put that in my vac chamber to purge before scraping. Its surprisingly not too bad to scrape. Especially after i purge for 24 hours in it and its already pretty stable. I usually leave the oil in the rounded edge and dissolve with ethanol and end up using it in some sort of edible. Ive moved away from the hot water bath and recommend you do too. It can add moisture to your oil through condensation. Also you probably dont want to pour directly onto parchment with oil that still has a lot of butane in it to the point that its flowing that easy. Grab a roll of Teflon sheet from oil slick its awesome. This is really dark because it was so thick. That was about 35 grams in that pyrex. Not super old but a solid month. Yeah as long as its not green color really doesnt mean anything good or bad. I didnt weigh the total amount of starting material. Most trim runs i do i dont weigh unless its super super fine sugar leaf and nothing else. But for trim its usually between 5-10. Ive once hit 12 but that was with super super nice sugar trim, it was basically bud shake haha. Most nug/shake runs are 12-20. Never cracked 20% though. Hopefully once i get a closed loop the pressures will help me grab those few extra percents.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 3, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> I have a 3 gallon vac chamber the pyrex is just what i blast into and then put that in my vac chamber to purge before scraping. Its surprisingly not too bad to scrape. Especially after i purge for 24 hours in it and its already pretty stable. I usually leave the oil in the rounded edge and dissolve with ethanol and end up using it in some sort of edible. Ive moved away from the hot water bath and recommend you do too. It can add moisture to your oil through condensation. Also you probably dont want to pour directly onto parchment with oil that still has a lot of butane in it to the point that its flowing that easy. Grab a roll of Teflon sheet from oil slick its awesome. This is really dark because it was so thick. That was about 35 grams in that pyrex. Not super old but a solid month. Yeah as long as its not green color really doesnt mean anything good or bad. I didnt weigh the total amount of starting material. Most trim runs i do i dont weigh unless its super super fine sugar leaf and nothing else. But for trim its usually between 5-10. Ive once hit 12 but that was with super super nice sugar trim, it was basically bud shake haha. Most nug/shake runs are 12-20. Never cracked 20% though. Hopefully once i get a closed loop the pressures will help me grab those few extra percents.


Damn I didnt realize that was 35 grams, hell yeah homie your killing it!


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 3, 2014)

This is the 15.6 gram patty after 24 hours of purging almost no heat, its stable and no sizzle when its dabbed. Great flavor and very stoney. It hits hard with a delayed cough that makes your brain stop for a second..lol


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 3, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> I have a 3 gallon vac chamber the pyrex is just what i blast into and then put that in my vac chamber to purge before scraping. Its surprisingly not too bad to scrape. Especially after i purge for 24 hours in it and its already pretty stable. I usually leave the oil in the rounded edge and dissolve with ethanol and end up using it in some sort of edible. Ive moved away from the hot water bath and recommend you do too. It can add moisture to your oil through condensation. Also you probably dont want to pour directly onto parchment with oil that still has a lot of butane in it to the point that its flowing that easy. Grab a roll of Teflon sheet from oil slick its awesome. This is really dark because it was so thick. That was about 35 grams in that pyrex. Not super old but a solid month. Yeah as long as its not green color really doesnt mean anything good or bad. I didnt weigh the total amount of starting material. Most trim runs i do i dont weigh unless its super super fine sugar leaf and nothing else. But for trim its usually between 5-10. Ive once hit 12 but that was with super super nice sugar trim, it was basically bud shake haha. Most nug/shake runs are 12-20. Never cracked 20% though. Hopefully once i get a closed loop the pressures will help me grab those few extra percents.


When I pour it out there is only a small amount of tane left. Not enough to react to the Teflon atleast I hope. And the hot water bath I use Is completely sealed so the moisture can not get into the dish. But like I said I have show a picture of it. I havent had any issues with any kind of moisture yet. I use to use a pie pan Pyrex dish floating in a stainless steel bowl but one day the tube slipped out my hand and sank the dish into the water completely trashed a large ass run, so after that BS I found a large pyrex bowl that fits perfectly into a large stainless bowl. I started off using 8"x11" pyrex, then went to using pie pans and now I only use a pryex bowl havent looked back since!

P.S I also flip the patty over every couple of hours and I use some high dollar Raw brand of unbleached parchment paper.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Nov 3, 2014)

This thread is great. For some crazy reason i read the last 25 pages of the thread backwards, i just couldnt put down this book. The pictures are awesome. 
So is there any step by step threads with a materials list one needs to make some of this sweet ass shatter. By the sounds of it, its kind of a fickle process that changes from run to run.
So far ive gathered id need,
A vac pump, a vac chamber, (amazon?) 
A digital hotplate.
Some parchment paper
Fly tying forceps, or needle nose vice grips (thanks TC )
Razor blades
5x butane
Glass tube for blowing
And trim.....wet or dry for shatter?

You guys seem like you have this down to an art form so im wondering if theres any threads anyone can steer me tward for this in 101 style. Thanks, ninja


----------



## Ninjabowler (Nov 3, 2014)

And a couple pro tips wouldnt hurt either


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 3, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> And a couple pro tips wouldnt hurt either


I dry my material for about 10 days then dehydrate it for about 30 mins then freeze it for 24 hours. You can use better butane 7x, 9x or 11x but I do not notice any difference so 5x is what I use. I ordered two cases from amazon for 65 bucks. Yeah there are a lot of good deals on amazon for pumps and vac chambers. Yeah so basically after you prep the material, you load up the tubes, throw a screen on the tube then blast in a pryex dish the dish floats in a hot water bath so it doesnt freeze on you. And only blast outdoors! After the majority of the butane evaporates off you then throw it on parchment paper then in the vac chamber for 24 to 48 hours until it becomes hard where you can hold in your hand. I also flip the patty every couple of hours. You also have to make sure everything is spotless clean. I use 99% alcohol and a ton of paper towels to wipe everything with. There are a couple of good videos on youtube but there more bad ones then good ones.
Bret Maverick has some good videos on YouTube


----------



## Ninjabowler (Nov 3, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I dry my material for about 10 days then dehydrate it for about 30 mins then freeze it for 24 hours. You can use better butane 7x, 9x or 11x but I do not notice any difference so 5x is what I use. I ordered two cases from amazon for 65 bucks. Yeah there are a lot of good deals on amazon for pumps and vac chambers. Yeah so basically after you prep the material, you load up the tubes, throw a screen on the tube then blast in a pryex dish the dish floats in a hot water bath so it doesnt freeze on you. And only blast outdoors! After the majority of the butane evaporates off you then throw it on parchment paper then in the vac chamber for 24 to 48 hours until it becomes hard where you can hold in your hand. I also flip the patty every couple of hours. You also have to make sure everything is spotless clean. I use 99% alcohol and a ton of paper towels to wipe everything with. There are a couple of good videos on youtube but there more bad ones then good ones.
> Bret Maverick has some good videos on YouTube


Thanks man, ive got the blasting part down, its just the vac part that im sketchy on. Ill check the videos. Why does some become wax and some become shatter? And what the hell is that shit that looks like a honeycomb or like a brick of golden bubbly fudge?


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 3, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Thanks man, ive got the blasting part down, its just the vac part that im sketchy on. Ill check the videos. Why does some become wax and some become shatter? And what the hell is that shit that looks like a honeycomb or like a brick of golden bubbly fudge?


Ive got budder from accidentally leaving my heating pad on high all night. Basically wax is usually when something has gone wrong, moisture or high heat, rainy d
ay or leaving dabs in a hot car will screw them up too. There are many of methods. Some people try to make budder some shoot for shatter. Im a shatter guy. Honeycomb is usually just a large patty of budder. Some people de-wax or winterize which will change the look. And others use ISO 99% rubbing alcohol and some use everclear that usually makes the bubbly fundge stuff. Different systems will also make different qualities, closed loop, co2 and hand held tubes.
And different strains also make different qualities. Cured bud is usually darker, over matured buds also make darker oil. Premature bud usually is the lightest in color almost even clear. There are so many different variables. And what I stated above isnt always true. Ive made shatter from 99% alcohol. Lol I started a thread last night called crappy old school methods and BHO fails, its a good list of what not to do..


----------



## jdubwetherell1988 (Nov 3, 2014)

Some more Iso shatter from 11g's of Trainwreck harvest (flowers only)
1.5g = 14% yield


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks really good, but it looks like there are two chunks of a foreign something in it. Good yield too


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> And a couple pro tips wouldnt hurt either


Butane. Power5x off ebay. $35-40 bucks a case and the best stuff for the money. the 5x means basically nothing as far as purity. Dont use the "pure tanes" or anything claiming to be something more amazing, because it isnt. Unless youre getting 99.9% n-butane or other hydrocarbons youre not gaining any purity. and even the 99.9% pure stuff still is recommended to be distilled if possible.

Ebay for glass tube with minimum 50 micron screen should also come with pipe clamp. Dont use rubber bands or zip ties. Pipe clamps are the way to go. theres one person i cant remember who but their name was something oregon and they have really nice ones in only a couple sizes but they come with nice/extra screens and pipe clamps. 

best value vacs for vac chamber. Cheapest out there and work really well. You can get glass or SS or aluminum. Id go with SS and again if you have the money the 3 gallon one would be best.

Vac pump can be found at harbor freight for 75-100 (they always have 25% off coupons so they could save ya) Or you could get a combo from best value vacs and possibly save a few bucks. Theyre basically the same pumps just with different brand names on them. 2 stroke are quieter and slightly better but it doesnt really matter. Most pull fast enough between 2-4 cfm and usually down to between 125 and 75 micron. If you got the money and you want to go hard and get a pump like mine thats 6 cfm 2 stroke 15 microns itll cost about $250+. Check craigslist too. You can find some nice ones there. Just make sure to change oil and everything to make sure nothing bad is waiting to happen. 

Pyrex of your choosing. Square/rectangle are usually the best that ive found. Minimal spots that are hard to get to unlike the round one that is annoying. And even that one all it takes is a scalpel to get the round edges/corners.

Any type of hot plate really. If youve got a few extra bucks best value vacs have digital hot plates that go really low in temp i think like 5-10 above ambient. Itll help both purging the butane from the pyrex and when vac purging its made to fit the bottom of the chamber. Just make sure you buy the right size! 

For parchment i go for the reynolds wrap foil backed parchment. Much more sturdy for all your needs so i like it more than regular parchment. Especially if youre workin with some sappy stuff. go to fold or flip and rip your parchment in half. No fun

Razor blades and the above that TC mentioned. Or you can get the teflon sheets. Pretty nice but have a learning curve so id stay away til ya get your feet wet. 

And good starting material. 

If you think youre going to be doing it often or just occasionally for a long time or with pretty good amounts of trim/bud then id invest in the slightly larger things that i recommended. Better than quickly outgrowing them and having a bunch of wasted money lyin around. With the bigger chamber or more expensive hot plate itll cost you a little more but like i said youll be able to grow into them and theyll help with some of the common problems new bho makers run into like inaccurate temps with the hot plates. Most dont go down to 100 and if they do they bounce from 120 back down to 100. that can cause buddering which isnt always a bad thing if you like it. Same with vac. If you buy the stronger/bigger vac theyre generally made for constant use so theyll be a better investment in the long haul where as the cheap harbor freight/best value vacs are made to be cheap and used occasionally and will probably shit out after a few years. Mine is about 10 years old. Was used for a HVAC company my friends dad used to own for like 8 years before we found it. Bad boy has no problem runnin for hours because it was made to pull vacs on mid to large sized commercial AC units which takes hours to pull sometimes.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 3, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Ive got budder from accidentally leaving my heating pad on high all night. Basically wax is usually when something has gone wrong, moisture or high heat, rainy d
> ay or leaving dabs in a hot car will screw them up too. There are many of methods. Some people try to make budder some shoot for shatter. Im a shatter guy. Honeycomb is usually just a large patty of budder. Some people de-wax or winterize which will change the look. And others use ISO 99% rubbing alcohol and some use everclear that usually makes the bubbly fundge stuff. Different systems will also make different qualities, closed loop, co2 and hand held tubes.
> And different strains also make different qualities. Cured bud is usually darker, over matured buds also make darker oil. Premature bud usually is the lightest in color almost even clear. There are so many different variables. And what I stated above isnt always true. Ive made shatter from 99% alcohol. Lol I started a thread last night called crappy old school methods and BHO fails, its a good list of what not to do..


Agreed, too many variables. Ive ran under 24 hour old trim/buds and gotten almost clear product. Picked right on time too. Ive also gotten just over 24 hour trim from a different strain that turned as dark as hell. \

red oil, orange oil, every shade of amber, yellow, clear, you name it ive had it happen. And im not even a crazy big/often producer.

Ive had some stuff shatter at 4 hours at 95 so i had to take it up to 105 to get it to finish purging. Other stuff 4 days at 110 and still sap, no buddering even. Had strains budder at 95 after 12 hours, had strains refuse to budder at 150 for 12 hours. 

If youre ever making it for someone NEVER tell them it will come out a certain way, besides pure. Just tell them theyll get a pure product (if you can produce it which is very easy) but it might be anywhere from sap to a crispy oatmeal cookie like consistency. Either way its good if you put good in.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 3, 2014)

I've got a dish to scrape in the morning I"ll try to remember to take a picture before I dab it all .


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 4, 2014)

48 hours purging and no heat, looms like its trying to auto budder on me. I cut that shit off and sold if to my buddy. Lol. I usually will just keep it vacuumed until its gone.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 4, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3286868 View attachment 3286869 48 hours purging and no heat, looms like its trying to auto budder on me. I cut that shit off and sold if to my buddy. Lol. I usually will just keep it vacuumed until its gone.


The lack of heat probably gave it that look. Shoulda turned it up a little and it woulda melted it back down probably. Kinda like if youve ever seen Xtracted or anyone use a close loop with propane, they basically get it to muffin because its a cold vac. then just pop it rightr out. If you woulda applied some low low heat it probably woulda broken it up. But to each his own. Do you really get reaction for 48 hours of just vac'n no heat??


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 4, 2014)

Some dry sift. Very simple, no screens just 1 paper plate. I think a glass plate would be a little better lol.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 4, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> The lack of heat probably gave it that look. Shoulda turned it up a little and it woulda melted it back down probably. Kinda like if youve ever seen Xtracted or anyone use a close loop with propane, they basically get it to muffin because its a cold vac. then just pop it rightr out. If you woulda applied some low low heat it probably woulda broken it up. But to each his own. Do you really get reaction for 48 hours of just vac'n no heat??


I do use a little of heat for the first couple of hours. And then once a day I will give it just a tad bit of heat after I flip the slab. The only reason I purge so long, is because the longer I purge the more stable the product becomes. Basically from sap to shatter.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 4, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I do use a little of heat for the first couple of hours. And then once a day I will give it just a tad bit of heat after I flip the slab. The only reason I purge so long, is because the longer I purge the more stable the product becomes. Basically from sap to shatter.


Gotcha. Lil different but whatever works for ya. I just feel like it would seize up after a while and the vac would just be doing nothing until you heated it again. But the resins i work with might just be more stable than what youre usin which has nothing to really do with quality of said resin. Its more genetic. 

I know the strain i grow has super stable resin.I can trim all day and have next to nothing on my hands. Good amount of scissor hash but my hands will be basically clean. As oil it locks up at 4 hours on 95F into glassy shatter so i always have to turn up the temps. 

I feel ya though especially if youre usin a hot plate just lettin it run all day can easily make shatter into wax with a quick temp change haha. I have a nuwave2 and i set it and forget it. Its the closest thing to a vac oven i could compile for the money. I can get it to 95F constant for days and days. Increase by 10 degrees at a time if needed. I highly recommend one to ya. Might even be sellin mine when i get an oven.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 4, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Gotcha. Lil different but whatever works for ya. I just feel like it would seize up after a while and the vac would just be doing nothing until you heated it again. But the resins i work with might just be more stable than what youre usin which has nothing to really do with quality of said resin. Its more genetic.
> 
> I know the strain i grow has super stable resin.I can trim all day and have next to nothing on my hands. Good amount of scissor hash but my hands will be basically clean. As oil it locks up at 4 hours on 95F into glassy shatter so i always have to turn up the temps.
> 
> I feel ya though especially if youre usin a hot plate just lettin it run all day can easily make shatter into wax with a quick temp change haha. I have a nuwave2 and i set it and forget it. Its the closest thing to a vac oven i could compile for the money. I can get it to 95F constant for days and days. Increase by 10 degrees at a time if needed. I highly recommend one to ya. Might even be sellin mine when i get an oven.


I guess another reason I leave it in the camber, is because it one of the safest spots in any of my houses. I have a dog a every house. And keeping it in the camber avoids dog hair and plant material from accidentally falling on it. But why do you not get your fingers sticky when trimming? I have never ever trimmed and had clean anything? Huh thats crazy, maybe its because I trim wet, idk?


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 4, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I guess another reason I leave it in the camber, is because it one of the safest spots in any of my houses. I have a dog a every house. And keeping it in the camber avoids dog hair and plant material from accidentally falling on it. But why do you not get your fingers sticky when trimming? I have never ever trimmed and had clean anything? Huh thats crazy, maybe its because I trim wet, idk?


I feel it i have cats. Im honestly surprised i dont get more cat hairs showin up in my oil.
I leave mine in the chamber for the full 2-4 days besides to flip and when i need to bump the temp up i drop the vac, turn the temp up, make sure it doesnt go too high or too low, then re-vac. 

i trim wet too!!! Its just stable resin! llucky genetics.My scissors get a lil hash on em but thats probably because im rupturing heads with them. The resins very sand liike and makes my hands softer after a day of trimming. Exfoliation!!! hahaha its crazy the last 2 strains ive grown have been extremely stable sandy resin the day its picked.


----------



## Kase (Nov 5, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Some dry sift. Very simple, no screens just 1 paper plate. I think a glass plate would be a little better lol.


Hella nice man!! Dab up nice?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Finally got this bitch open! Some bubble from wifiOG/chocohashberry and some mite shit and gutts. LOL.. all frozen. Taste bomb asf though. I believe I put the 45 and 73 in here. Got the 90 and 25 in another. Those are the dark look like dark coffee crystal consistency. 

Not much yield but it's made by me so it tatse and feels bomb. Got no.where else to share so I post it here. 

Peace


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 5, 2014)

Love seeing everyone sharing their work in this thread! 

We finally have lots of fresh dank flowers from our recent id and od to qwork with. 


On top of that my honey upgraded my cheap electric griddle for the digi nuwave2!!!
No more babying the rice bath hot plate with the digitemp readout! 
I've been through this thread from the beg any Nuwaver2s out there (budbro1 with some temp tips/ consistency tips?
I usually keep a temp of 110 or lower for shatter but never go past 48hrs due to slave to the hotplate, it's gonna be a whole new world! Otherwise it's 125 til she budders/flakes!

This next oil run is a request from my sweetheart and #1 patient for some dabalicious head knocks.
It will consist of 100g run of flowers 60/40 grand daddy kong/ blackberry kush    


Up coming we will have strain specific runs of Sharks breath, pootie tang, hanis, Cognac Kush, Double Danko, Casey Jones, Juicy Fruit! 

Like everyone is saying this is my fav part of year! It's amazing how many good growers lack the ability to produce top notch concentrates just as many concentrate artists lack the ability to pro grow/med grow. 

In CO we are lucky enough to be networking with the best of both worlds! 

Stinky thick wafting clouds of blessngs to all!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 5, 2014)

What type of chamber do you have? SS? Al? Glass? Thatll change a few things. Size as well. 

Like i said above somewhere i have a 3 gallon stainless steel chamber from best value vacs. So if i throw it straight on the nuwave and set it to 100 it really wont go over 101 maybe 102 but its pretty damn on point. But to get below that i have a roughly 5 gallon stainless steel cooking pot. Its just barely bigger than the 3 gal, about 1/2-3/4 of an inch gap all around. 

Its nice because it not only lowers my in chamber temp to between 90-95 but it reduces temp flux based on my house changing temps. The vac chamber i have is very thin, sturdy, but thin. Its made to be a vac chamber not a cooking pot. The stainless cooking pot i have is thick as hell with an even thicker base since its a large stewing pot. The base is also the entire size of the nuwave surface where as the 3gal chamber is about 3/4. Ill take a picture of it i still have the sticker on the front that says what kind it is. Might even be visible if you pause one of my videos i posted back a few pages. 

Lastly, if you really wanna go low temps into the 80-85s to be really delicate to nug runs at the beginning you could fill the bottom up with some sand. Reptile sand is nice or any slightly finer sand. My friend has a bunch of reptiles so he bought a fat bag forever ago so i got it for free. Home depot probably has some finer sand as well but possibly only in larger quantities. Fill up about an inch on the bottom, then put the chamber in, then fill around the sides. This is very messy and we used an air compressor to blow everything off to make sure no sand would be stuck anywhere that it could get into our oil. Either way this will help you get down into the just barely usable temp ranges for most low CBD strains. High CBD strains can be purged down here all day because of the sappy nature of CBD. I RARELY do this, only for top shelf nug runs. I usually just stick to the pot with my vac inside that. Ill look for some pictures. 

Hope this helped/


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 5, 2014)

For my desiccant chamber I'm using a circa 77 s&r avocado 16qt pressure cooker skeleton that I picked up at the thrift for $10. The al body is 1/4" thick. I drilled it out and attached all my vac line/ fittings/ control manifold on the side. I picked up a JB 2 stage 4cfm from a buddy who upgraded, and bought a 15"x15"x1" piece of lexan to close the seal.



Now with the nw2 I hope to set my chamber and forget it, more or less.

Also Sirdabs dropped a tasty bite of knowledge awhile back of using rice vs sand. Having used both I consider rice much more friendly when it comes to the rogue piece fowling the batch.

Thanks for the temp info budbro! your tasty pics is what helped motivate my gal to grab us a nw2...

hoping some of the blackberry essence translates to the shatt. the gdk funk (more like breathing out straight gasoline) is a def knock upside the head while sending little soothing electrical pulses down the spinal, good heavy shit no doubt even up against the og's, chems we run.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 5, 2014)

Kase said:


> Hella nice man!! Dab up nice?


Ya it dabbed up pretty nicely! For dry sift it melted the best I've ever had melt lol. Considering all I used was a paper plate lol


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 5, 2014)

howd you get a way with tha


WarMachine said:


> Ya it dabbed up pretty nicely! For dry sift it melted the best I've ever had melt lol. Considering all I used was a paper plate lol


t and a paaper plate??????!!!

nice chamber garlic train. !


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 5, 2014)

garlictrain said:


> For my desiccant chamber I'm using a circa 77 s&r avocado 16qt pressure cooker skeleton that I picked up at the thrift for $10. The al body is 1/4" thick. I drilled it out and attached all my vac line/ fittings/ control manifold on the side. I picked up a JB 2 stage 4cfm from a buddy who upgraded, and bought a 15"x15"x1" piece of lexan to close the seal.
> 
> View attachment 3287677
> View attachment 3287683
> ...



Youre gonna need some kind of stainless steel plate for the nuwave to work. Has to be magnetic to be heated. They have stainless steel induction cook top things on ebay and amazon for cheap.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 6, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> howd you get a way with tha
> 
> t and a paaper plate??????!!!
> 
> nice chamber garlic train. !


I take the bud, grind it (so I can pack er up in my bong) but before I do pack it, I put the plate at a slight angle and just tap lightly, all the plant matter (for the most part) slides down the plate while the good good stays up top/middle lol. Very simple and works well.


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 6, 2014)

i cant quite follow that. 
you pack the bong (open column) with ground weed

you have a plate collecting at a slight angle.

now how do things come out of bong ?


----------



## charface (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol.
tried blasting kief got an ice cube.
making iso out of it now.
bummer it was pouring out tons of color. Then I backed the can off for a few and by then it was in a block.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 6, 2014)

Guzias1 said:


> i cant quite follow that.
> you pack the bong (open column) with ground weed
> 
> you have a plate collecting at a slight angle.
> ...


lol no no no I just have a plate that I grinded my flowers on, for when I use the bong. The bong isn't actually used at all to make the kif, just the plate. Grind the flowers, dump on plate, put at a slight angle and tap tap.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 6, 2014)

This to this


----------



## doubletake (Nov 6, 2014)

Another batch that was literally sparkling!


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 6, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Another batch that was literally sparkling!
> View attachment 3288547 View attachment 3288548 View attachment 3288549


Hit it with the vacuum one too many times.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 6, 2014)

Naaaa i like honeycomb


----------



## Twitch (Nov 7, 2014)

Winterized stuff


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 9, 2014)

Lavender/c99, it's ok hash


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 9, 2014)

Same hash different lightings/thickness


----------



## MnH (Nov 9, 2014)

Another guy who just got around to his first attempt.. this was his 'lower grade' trim as just a test run.. he is running the high grade stuff today.. standard sift, no carding, no cleaning, hand pressed in parchment.. good lord..
















Not bad for a couple of minutes i'd say.. Cheers all. 

~DSW


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 9, 2014)

Some more dry sift I made with no screens...


----------



## MnH (Nov 10, 2014)

Doesn't look that bad, bags over a bucket? How did it smoke?


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2014)

Master Kush Fresh frozen BHO I made the other day.


----------



## mantle7717 (Nov 10, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 3288687 Winterized stuff


May i say, twitch is a master of the shatter
beautiful shatter, teach me your ways


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 10, 2014)

MnH said:


> Doesn't look that bad, bags over a bucket? How did it smoke?


Thanks dsw, it smoked well but no full melt. Nice bubble to it. No, no bags either. Just used a plate.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 11, 2014)

This stuff was super blonde on the first pull in the vac almost white, hopefully it will hold this color all the way through.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks good, I don't really worry about the color anymore as long as it's good


----------



## doubletake (Nov 11, 2014)

Ya I just like it when it's super blonde looks better to most people but I know potency dosnt depend on color


Here it is getting darker but starting to comb up after 9 hrs 

Should have a honeycomb chunk soon, and prepping for a nug run of my popcorn buds!


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 11, 2014)

that patty has a good tint to it. gonna be some good color on the final product. 

i been toying around with easier systems :] more experiments, and frozen tubes along with chilled + butane is the bestsss !!


oldie but goddie, cant seem to upload the current stuff


----------



## charface (Nov 11, 2014)

My findings.
blasting straight kief was a problem.

Even putting in layers with but.
just mostly froze up.

So for bank for the buck.
kief and alcohol.


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey guys, can anyone advise me some effective extraction tubes? 

Been using a smaller glass tube and wanna up the size of the the tube and it's effectiveness.

Any affordable close loop systems/ good high quality extraction tube companys?


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 11, 2014)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> Hey guys, can anyone advise me some effective extraction tubes?
> 
> Been using a smaller glass tube and wanna up the size of the the tube and it's effectiveness.
> 
> Any affordable close loop systems/ good high quality extraction tube companys?


Whats your price range?


----------



## doubletake (Nov 11, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Whats your price range?


Hey man do you think this closed loop is good for the price I don't have much more then that, but am sick of open tube blasting.

About $1200 bucks



http://www.bestvaluevacs.com/extractorkit.html


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 11, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Hey man do you think this closed loop is good for the price I don't have much more then that, but am sick of open tube blasting.
> 
> About $1200 bucks
> 
> ...


ive used them a couple times before and theyre pretty nice. absolute minimalist. If i were you id grab a couple gauges at some point but yeah theyre not bad. They look pretty solid. Im no engineer but all the welds look solid


----------



## doubletake (Nov 11, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> ive used them a couple times before and theyre pretty nice. absolute minimalist. If i were you id grab a couple gauges at some point but yeah theyre not bad. They look pretty solid. Im no engineer but all the welds look solid


Thanks so much for your input, do you think this would be a lot better for the extra 1000?
http://terppextractors.com/collections/frontpage/products/mk-iii-terpenator
 



It's scary dropping this much on this stuff hah idk how guys by like 20,000$ setups they must have lots of trim and know people with lots of trim haha.


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 11, 2014)

the blackberry banana kush flavor carries over into the oil so that the exhale tastes like fresh bbk flowers and the gdk hits you like kong should.

got to meet up with my friend and slab some of my bbk sap with his jilly bean super heavy tange terp shatter, holy fuckers it was tasty!

apparently his company is working on creating terp profiles to match any and all strains out there so as to be able to synthetically replicate it for the "connoisseur oil market".

this represents one of the craziest things i've heard in this industry thus far, through lab testing his company is working to map flavonoids specific to known varieties of cannabis so that they are able to match similar terpene profiles and replicate them without having access to those specific genetics. atm they're playing with the citrus/tangerine like flavors of jilly bean, somas nycd, and co's own tange.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 11, 2014)

garlictrain said:


> View attachment 3291773
> View attachment 3291775
> the blackberry banana kush flavor carries over into the oil so that the exhale tastes like fresh bbk flowers and the gdk hits you like kong should.
> 
> ...


That's sick man I want a pure o.g wax like super fuely and dank if you have ever had one you know the smell.....that would be sick.

Beutiful oil!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 11, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Thanks so much for your input, do you think this would be a lot better for the extra 1000?
> http://terppextractors.com/collections/frontpage/products/mk-iii-terpenator
> View attachment 3291783
> 
> ...


I would not but not because the company. Im actually planning to get a closed loop from them in the near future. But that system doesnt come with a recovery vessel which means youll have to spend even more on that or very costly pumps to circulate it actively. 

Nothing wrong with the best value vacs one its just basic. but complete. Everything you need to run minus butane and plant material.


----------



## Guzias1 (Nov 11, 2014)

that looks so cool garlic train, very similar to my previous post.

some freshies






im still on that open tube, seems to work.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 12, 2014)

Those tubes look crazy! Closed loop is where its at though! Higher pressures, better yields, more even solvent soak leading to those better yields. And the best part, severely limiting the possibilities of an explosion/fire to the point that you can blast inside. 

Winters coming up and im not trying to be outside in -30s blasting. hahahaha. 

Of course it will be done in a down draft room for optimal conditions.


----------



## BluJayz (Nov 13, 2014)

hey yo, for your viewing pleasure. 

 OG #18  Sweet Island Skunk  Super Man OG  LSD/OG#18 (Cheese that stretches and snaps like shatter.)


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 13, 2014)

haven't been on in weeks very nice oil everyone!


----------



## j3oomerang (Nov 13, 2014)

I had a bottle of ISO that I've been reusing to lean my Vaponic to collect the recliam. Decided to deep freeze, filter with Aeropress, and evaporate with a fan and no heat. Pics of my ghetto setup and results:


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 15, 2014)

WiFi


----------



## Twitch (Nov 15, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> haven't been on in weeks very nice oil everyone!



you and OK


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 16, 2014)

Texas(THC) said:


> WiFi



Looks good! I have some of my dog in the chamber right now goin on 24+ hours. Its awesome because its so stable. I can flip it with gloves on at 100F with no sticking. Only problem is it stops reacting at 95 after 12 hours, most of the time a lot less but i let it go 12 just cause. Then slowly up to 100 then no reaction after 6-12 hours, then 105 and so on. It occasionally budders too much to the point that i just go to full cookie which is what im afraid of happening now because im still at 100 getting reaction but some clouding has startred. Just flipped at the 24hr ish mark and hopefully everything will be fine. If not theres nothin wrong with wax haha.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 16, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> you and OK


that was supposed to say "QK"


----------



## doubletake (Nov 16, 2014)

Some mk ultra shatter

Stupid weed flakes I need to be more careful...


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Nov 16, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Some mk ultra shatter
> 
> Stupid weed flakes I need to be more careful...
> 
> View attachment 3295256 View attachment 3295257


had the same prob lol looks good tho


----------



## dabzilla303 (Nov 17, 2014)

Skunk #1


----------



## chewberto (Nov 18, 2014)

Full melt solventless ice wax grease jewce. 70 micron black pheno GSC Bagseed. 
"No This Isn't BHO" I've been saying that a lot ...


----------



## doubletake (Nov 18, 2014)

Some Beautiful nug run honeycomb...... I think I'm Savin this one for me haha


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 18, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Full melt solventless ice wax grease jewce. 70 micron black pheno GSC Bagseed.
> "No This Isn't BHO" I've been saying that a lot ...
> View attachment 3296119 View attachment 3296120


----------



## doubletake (Nov 20, 2014)

Lots to pick from this morning bahahahahahha


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 20, 2014)

garlictrain said:


> View attachment 3291773
> View attachment 3291775
> the blackberry banana kush flavor carries over into the oil so that the exhale tastes like fresh bbk flowers and the gdk hits you like kong should.
> 
> ...


Similar to what they do with the clear?? Just cause ive heard its nasty and everyone just likes the RAW clear. They say the terps are too strong and "spicy" almost like a harshness in the flavor.


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 20, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Similar to what they do with the clear?? Just cause ive heard its nasty and everyone just likes the RAW clear. They say the terps are too strong and "spicy" almost like a harshness in the flavor.


From my understnding this is still strictly R&D to replicate known brand favorite strains in order to replicate the "essence" into designer oils for a national market. This pertains to two of the largest CO born dispo's run as franchise operations with in house strains and extracts at every location, in each host med, med/rec state. These folks are not just playing catch up either I've seen run downs on strain profiles still in the clutches of the former CA now CO breeders gear. It's not so much they're going to take away from connoisseur extracts but that they're actively looking for ways to rebrand the current and about to drop next level genetics to a larger demographic.


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 21, 2014)

Some blasted crumble.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 21, 2014)

garlictrain said:


> From my understnding this is still strictly R&D to replicate known brand favorite strains in order to replicate the "essence" into designer oils for a national market. This pertains to two of the largest CO born dispo's run as franchise operations with in house strains and extracts at every location, in each host med, med/rec state. These folks are not just playing catch up either I've seen run downs on strain profiles still in the clutches of the former CA now CO breeders gear. It's not so much they're going to take away from connoisseur extracts but that they're actively looking for ways to rebrand the current and about to drop next level genetics to a larger demographic.



Ah i got it so theyre not adding anything to the extract but more trying to find a mix of strain ratios to make specific flavors come out in the final product?? I was more thinking you were talkin about what the people who make "THE CLEAR" are doing and adding food grade terpenes to "THE CLEAR RAW" to restore the flavor thats lost in the process of making it. 

But what youre saying sounds much better. If were on the same page hahaha.


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 23, 2014)

haha no doubt budbro we were hella slabbed when hanging so I asked my friend for clarification. he said it IS to recreate strain profiles with food grade terps in order to keep product consistency on the commercial production side of manufacture.

he says it's def not the same as adding a few drops of d-limo for that classy orange bud flavor because they're using lab grade terpene separators and dosing machines.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 23, 2014)

garlictrain said:


> haha no doubt budbro we were hella slabbed when hanging so I asked my friend for clarification. he said it IS to recreate strain profiles with food grade terps in order to keep product consistency on the commercial production side of manufacture.
> 
> he says it's def not the same as adding a few drops of d-limo for that classy orange bud flavor because they're using lab grade terpene separators and dosing machines.



Yeah thats what the guys making the CLEAR and shit are doing too. If he can get it right hes onto something but its just hard to recreate it with the smoothness of the original terpenes found in the original material being extracted thats trying to be recreated.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey @budbro18 do you see anything I need here besides a vacumme pump and to fill the tank,

Mabey a cooler for the ice water bath? For when I'm trying to re collect the butane?

http://www.bestvaluevacs.com/cls1lb.html


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 26, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Hey @budbro18 do you see anything I need here besides a vacumme pump and to fill the tank,
> 
> Mabey a cooler for the ice water bath? For when I'm trying to re collect the butane?
> 
> http://www.bestvaluevacs.com/cls1lb.html



Doesnt look too bad. I personally like having a tri clamp "solvent tank" so i can get in there and clean em out after distilling but im assuming the one theyll send will be clean to start with. The tanks are perfect for overnight/long term storage so youll need one anyway at some point.

Id honestly try going with something a little smaller but more dialed. Theres a ton of people on instagram making systems and getting them tested/rated. Not to say that best value vacs is bad. just kinda limiting in some ways. but for the cheaper price i guess thats what ya get. 

And i personally like thinner tubes for closed loops than the 2-3-4" diameter ones. i like a good ole 1.5" but thats just my preference. IMO able to do quicker runs without as much of a "soak"

That could be another downside to the system youre looking at is that its made to do an LB but doesnt have a valve to lock it off from the collection chamber which means you wont be able to get a "soak" of the larger material. But some people just do single washes some do double washes, some just long soaks, etc....

Its tough because only you really know what you need and not working with any CLSs makes it hard for you to pick exactly what you want. 

Either way youll have a good system as long as you dont go with super shitty companies like bhogart and the likes.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 26, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Doesnt look too bad. I personally like having a tri clamp "solvent tank" so i can get in there and clean em out after distilling but im assuming the one theyll send will be clean to start with. The tanks are perfect for overnight/long term storage so youll need one anyway at some point.
> 
> Id honestly try going with something a little smaller but more dialed. Theres a ton of people on instagram making systems and getting them tested/rated. Not to say that best value vacs is bad. just kinda limiting in some ways. but for the cheaper price i guess thats what ya get.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info it helps a lot it's a big decision for me ha, and oo wow I didn't notice that it didn't have a valve to soak for a long time, iv seen those open blast tubes that have valves so you can shut it and leave it pressurized for a while then release it. Do you think those are any good iv seen them for like 200 at my local smoke shop.
Do you think the smaller 60-90 gram one would be better for the smaller tube?
It's like $500 cheaper also.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## budbro18 (Nov 26, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Thank you for the info it helps a lot it's a big decision for me ha, and oo wow I didn't notice that it didn't have a valve to soak for a long time, iv seen those open blast tubes that have valves so you can shut it and leave it pressurized for a while then release it. Do you think those are any good iv seen them for like 200 at my local smoke shop.
> Do you think the smaller 60-90 gram one would be better for the smaller tube?
> It's like $500 cheaper also.



Yeah id get this one: http://www.bestvaluevacs.com/extractorkit.html

That way you have everything to run minus butane and vac but you can get the package with their vac or grab one of your own either way youll be fine.

The best part is that to upgrade you could buy parts from places like glacier tanks. Get another 12"x1.5" tube, another gasket or 2, a tri clamp and boom youve doubled your material tube for under $100. Then if you really wanna go hard buy either another 12"x1.5" tube on top of those 2, or just get a 2 foot tube to begin with and a 6x6 spool, gasket and tri clamp and for under $200 you can now run a half lb or so pretty easily. 

And the best best part is that its all interchangable. Lets say you get a big bag of trim to run, you strap up the big tubes with teh big collection chamber. Then maybe youre runnin a couple zip nug run, you drop down to 1 or 2 of the tubes and maybe keep the extra big collection chamber to give yourself a little more pull through the tube.

Either way youll have somethin good. Grab the can tapper and vac pump in the combo order if you dont have either of them because you will need them. 

As far as supplies for recovery you could get 2 coolers. Or a cooler and a hot plate pot big enough to fit the extractor

If you really want to go hard you can get an emersion cooker heating element. Some have digital controls, some analog, some are just fixed to only heat to a certain temp. Either way if youre just using it for recovery youre good. 

Hope that helped!


----------



## torturekiller420 (Nov 26, 2014)

So, just curious. What does a zip of commercial grade wax or shatter go for in Colorado?


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## doubletake (Nov 27, 2014)

torturekiller420 said:


> So, just curious. What does a zip of commercial grade wax or shatter go for in Colorado?


Over here in so cal it's like 500-650 for really nice stuff
400-450 for lower grade darker trim run stuff.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 27, 2014)

torturekiller420 said:


> So, just curious. What does a zip of commercial grade wax or shatter go for in Colorado?


what your definition of commercial?

the shit at the stores they sell by the gram all the way up some places will give price breaks but the quality is usually shit unless your paying 60 a gram, but in the grey area you can find killer stuff for 500 to 700


----------



## torturekiller420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks guys, I guess by commercial grade, im thinking large trim runs that are often pushed out of state, to places such as my own.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 27, 2014)

peoples prices are crazy. I mean i feel it ya gotta make money but damn. My trim runs always come out good and never ever over $30. Nug runs never over $40. Thats just me and all my friends get my stuff so i cant tax em too hard haha.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 27, 2014)

O's of dank go for 50, up to 100 if its big nugs and real perrty..

Gram of "oil" goes for 20, o's for 400.... What I charge..up quality and drop the price..key to success
Fwm  
Lol...
Nice pics everyone


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh and y'all suck I can only see a couple posts of the last page before my phone freaks out, which is odd? Only rollitup


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 27, 2014)

snowland (snowcapx la confidential)


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 27, 2014)

You did that on purpose didn't you!
Lol 
Man bout 10 minutes til the turkeys done


----------



## jeepboi (Nov 27, 2014)

Im fucking drooling over all these beautiful extracts, ill be there next week and gonna be in dab heaven. 
last time I was up there got some nug run Chem dog shatter for 70/g at disp (that tax is killer) and some blue dream shatter and wax from some friendly dude in an alley giving away dabs lessons for 25/g 

and can tell you whoever made the blue dream was either an artist or had the super primo bud compared to the chem dog which i thought didnt even come close to quality taste and look.


----------



## francy420 (Nov 28, 2014)

Fresh frozen trim run. Tstes like lemonade. so fucking good. My first fresh frozen run and you would have problems convincing someone this is trim.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I did a run that was not fresh frozen. a few years. except the ocassional run as test


----------



## doubletake (Nov 28, 2014)

Trying to make some shatter tonight and possibley the one on the left will be honeycomb.


----------



## doubletake (Nov 28, 2014)

Getting close


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Dec 1, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Getting close
> View attachment 3302843


Any difference in procedure now?


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 1, 2014)

Chunk of the durban patty, came out t 17% with a dewax 36hr purge in the e23


----------



## doubletake (Dec 1, 2014)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> Any difference in procedure now?


Not really just packing the tube further away from the Pyrex I'm blasting in hahahah


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Dec 2, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Not really just packing the tube further away from the Pyrex I'm blasting in hahahah


 Lmao nice. I know your pain on that one. 

Fuckin weed flakes.


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Dec 2, 2014)

disposition84 said:


> Chunk of the durban patty, came out t 17% with a dewax 36hr purge in the e23
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304954


So what's the lowdown on dewaxing, do you guys use a chamber tube or use ethanol?


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 2, 2014)

Currently have a sleeved tube from terpp that allows me to use dry ice/denatured alch slurry to cool things past -50* and the wax falls out during the blast. Not a true 100% dewaxing, but I like the compromise of having a slightly better yield with some killer quality still. Should have a closed sleeve tube coming soon, that will allow me to use liquid co2 to freeze the sleeve and eliminate the need of storing/buying dry ice and just changing out the co2 cylinder every once and a while.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 3, 2014)

disposition84 said:


> Currently have a sleeved tube from terpp that allows me to use dry ice/denatured alch slurry to cool things past -50* and the wax falls out during the blast. Not a true 100% dewaxing, but I like the compromise of having a slightly better yield with some killer quality still. Should have a closed sleeve tube coming soon, that will allow me to use liquid co2 to freeze the sleeve and eliminate the need of storing/buying dry ice and just changing out the co2 cylinder every once and a while.



Yup thats what bizzy bee has goin. I think he modified one of the terpp extractors tubes to run liquid co2 through it and put a pressure relief valve on the top. 

Seems to be workin really good and causes minimal pump usage with such cold temps. Its like 75% passive hahaha. 

You guys use the warm solvent flush at the end too?? Usually propane or warmed butane.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 3, 2014)

The last T i need to modify the terpp to be bottom or top feed will be here tomorrow. Already got my warm tank on standby for pressure assist. 

Actually talking with bb999 about getting my tube from him hopefully next week. Hes def someone ive been watching for a bit. Very informational.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## doubletake (Dec 4, 2014)

A little something I'm
Purging today been in for 24 hrs probley needs another 8-12.....


----------



## doubletake (Dec 4, 2014)

Had a huge 55 gram muffin earlier that was fun trying to get it to work even in the 3 gallon chamber.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 4, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Had a huge 55 gram muffin earlier that was fun trying to get it to work even in the 3 gallon chamber.
> 
> View attachment 3307146 View attachment 3307147 View attachment 3307148


damn I would not purge that much in that small of a chamber although you are taking it to wax so the thickness doesnt matter too much. 

Most of the time the max ill run in mine is an oz maybe 30gs. The muffins are hard especially with a 6cfm dual stage pump. Gotta be careful because its nothing crazy til it hits 25hg. Thats when most smaller pumps slow down and work into the deep vac but mine just pulls right through and it goes from a 1 inch muffin to an 8 inch beast in literally under a second. So weve had to work with it with the valve cracked open a little.

I hear its better once you get a vac oven with more room because it causes the pump to pull a little slower so the muffin has more time to fall at a lower vac before it hits 25 or lower and starts goin nuts.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 5, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> damn I would not purge that much in that small of a chamber although you are taking it to wax so the thickness doesnt matter too much.
> 
> Most of the time the max ill run in mine is an oz maybe 30gs. The muffins are hard especially with a 6cfm dual stage pump. Gotta be careful because its nothing crazy til it hits 25hg. Thats when most smaller pumps slow down and work into the deep vac but mine just pulls right through and it goes from a 1 inch muffin to an 8 inch beast in literally under a second. So weve had to work with it with the valve cracked open a little.
> 
> I hear its better once you get a vac oven with more room because it causes the pump to pull a little slower so the muffin has more time to fall at a lower vac before it hits 25 or lower and starts goin nuts.


Ya man i totoally agree with ya there i was noticing last night that at 25 is when stuff really started happening it was pretty crazy I'd get it to like the walls have to let the air out, stick it all back to the middle and repeat like 3 times then finally it just stayed at one big muffin then got it onto the heat and it settled down 

A vac oven would Defenetly be sick! Hahah I'm only running a 3cfm I could only imagine twice that haha you would have to keep your eye out.

Here's what she looked like this morning, it was like a nice shatter but when I dabbed it there was still some sizzle and like a couple spots were starting to wax, so back in she goes shatter would have been cool for a change but I guess I'm making wax again ha, shatter is just lower temp right like 100 or 90?


----------



## doubletake (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's that pic budbro


----------



## doubletake (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's how That half way done stuff from like 4 post ago came out


----------



## doubletake (Dec 5, 2014)

The only fucked up think about that stuff is^
It came out great but in between taking it out and putting another one in my dogs knocked it over face down into the carpet...... I went bought some tweezers and sat for like 2 hrs picking every hair out but it still like sizzles and pops and taste bad so it's ruined good little 12 gram patty just wasted so I'm pissed luckily that patty was my material not my friends. 

I'm thinking make a batch or a few batches of edibles with it?
Anybody else ever do that with like some forever goo or any batches that you guys have ruined?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 5, 2014)

My oil always seems to have a dog hair or two, nobody seems to mind anyway, if it's bad I'll just winterize it


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 5, 2014)

I would winterize it like Bubloni suggested.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing War. Seems like a simple fix to save 12g of material. Who knows it might even turn out better then it was in the first place .


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 5, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I was thinking the same thing War. Seems like a simple fix to save 12g of material. Who knows it might even turn out better then it was in the first place .


Yup I agree. 12g is a big number to simply say screw it, at least for me lol. And your right, it could be even better than before! I noticed when I winterize, my oil always seems smoother.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 5, 2014)

Shit that could make a lot of edibles. But yeah you could winterize. Hell even just redissolve and filter will get all the bull shit out. I usually make edibles out of the couple gs on the edges of my round dish. Heat to 250 for 15-20 minutes in a pyrex. Make sure the oil is at 250 for 15-20 so the whole process takes about 30 for it to slowly heat up to temp. Then combine with either coconut oil/butter, or make some sort of candy. Ive made some pretty good hard candies before. Sugar edibles hit you really quick. No 45-60 minutes its like 5-15 max. 

As for shatter yeah generally under 100 is best but some strains 100 barely gets a reaction after a day so its hard.

I go with what the material can handle. Ill know before i even pack the tube how itll be at the end usually. Most of the stuff i run is my own material and its a very stable resin strain and ive been growin it for about a year. Its so stable that it is hard to get shatter cause it stops reacting at sub 100 temps quick. So ive accepted basically always gettin wax/over shatter.

But when we get material from other people when we set it out to dry i can already tell how its gonna be just by handlin the material a little. Feel the resin how sticky, or sandy it is just as is then press my fingers together and you can kinda get an idea if youll be able to go low and slow enough to get shatter or if its just too stable that itll stop reacting early and have to be bumped up.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 6, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Shit that could make a lot of edibles. But yeah you could winterize. Hell even just redissolve and filter will get all the bull shit out. I usually make edibles out of the couple gs on the edges of my round dish. Heat to 250 for 15-20 minutes in a pyrex. Make sure the oil is at 250 for 15-20 so the whole process takes about 30 for it to slowly heat up to temp. Then combine with either coconut oil/butter, or make some sort of candy. Ive made some pretty good hard candies before. Sugar edibles hit you really quick. No 45-60 minutes its like 5-15 max.
> 
> As for shatter yeah generally under 100 is best but some strains 100 barely gets a reaction after a day so its hard.
> 
> ...


Ya man I'm super bummed 
How would you go about getting it through a filter again?
Or mabey a quick run down of winterizing if it's not too difficult I could look it up if it's a long process. 

Yeah man I have my griddle at 150, I need to get a laser thermometer so I can see oil temp.

But I'll be purging take it out and it's still slightly hard so I always feel like I could go higher but don't, I'll try another batch low, slow, and spread super thin. 

Yeah man it was pretty crazy this material yields way more then I expected. I was getting like a gram a can/ounce from my trim then got this stuff and got like 55 grams off of 24 grams total good suprise haha 
I like running good trim way better then buds just cause it's way easier not to have to grind all the buds up. Just pack and blast.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 6, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Yup I agree. 12g is a big number to simply say screw it, at least for me lol. And your right, it could be even better than before! I noticed when I winterize, my oil always seems smoother.


Yea man I was so bummedI lost about 9 grams to the dogs eating a plastic container full, then that 12 gram patty falling in the carpet and seeing that, all in one day I was just like fuck my life, sat for a moment and just........said fuckkkkkk haha
I'm excited to try and winterized this stuff though atleast.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 6, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> My oil always seems to have a dog hair or two, nobody seems to mind anyway, if it's bad I'll just winterize it


Hahaa mine too bud just this has like lots just little ones I can't even see so it's pretty much screwed, I picked at it for like a hr and still when dabbed it sizzled so I think it's screwed. 
But this winterizing thing might be good.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 6, 2014)

A few more hrs ahhhh


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 6, 2014)

don't look like much but really good hash, gets u ripped


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 6, 2014)

anybody smoke hash by dabbing it on a cig and letting it burn in a bottle, thats the best way


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Yea man I was so bummedI lost about 9 grams to the dogs eating a plastic container full, then that 12 gram patty falling in the carpet and seeing that, all in one day I was just like fuck my life, sat for a moment and just........said fuckkkkkk haha
> I'm excited to try and winterized this stuff though atleast.



Ok first Kill the damn dog! Stuff like this is why I refuse to let my wife and daughter get an animal. My house and space has no place for dog hair and an animal fcking shit up! Don't get me wrong I love animals, just not in houses. 

Secondly, to clean that up, redisolve the oil into warm ethanol (everclear). Then place said mixture into the freezer for 24-48 hours, after which you filter it in the freezer. This will remove any of the bad crap, and also most likely some of the left over lipids from your material. I think its very possible you'll get a shatter after this process. Once its filtered just evap the alcohol and ta da you have some clean dabs agian.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Ok first Kill the damn dog! Stuff like this is why I refuse to let my wife and daughter get an animal. My house and space has no place for dog hair and an animal fcking shit up! Don't get me wrong I love animals, just not in houses.
> 
> Secondly, to clean that up, redisolve the oil into warm ethanol (everclear). Then place said mixture into the freezer for 24-48 hours, after which you filter it in the freezer. This will remove any of the bad crap, and also most likely some of the left over lipids from your material. I think its very possible you'll get a shatter after this process. Once its filtered just evap the alcohol and ta da you have some clean dabs agian.



Yupp only thing id change about that is the warm ethanol. Having warm ethanol helps but any alcohol wash is already stripping some terps so the heat will only hurt more. Id suggest crumbling it into small pieces first then sprinkling it in. But yeah after that do waht he said above. 

Its best to use a buchner funnel but if you just use like a mason jar, take off the inner lid, then screw down a coffee filter into the top and filter through. Make sure you try to keep it cold while doin this to because they can re-dissolve in the alcohol if the temp rises too much. Do it outside if youre in a cold part of the world.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2014)

I agree any type of processing is gonna remove some terps. By warm alcohol I meant around 90-100 degrees, certainly no higher then you'd warm your shatter when you vac. Really though you've got alot more experience with this. I make qwiso so I never have to do this extra stuff. Just a different side to the same coin. Speaking of dabs I think its about time to go have one .


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 6, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Yea man I was so bummedI lost about 9 grams to the dogs eating a plastic container full, then that 12 gram patty falling in the carpet and seeing that, all in one day I was just like fuck my life, sat for a moment and just........said fuckkkkkk haha
> I'm excited to try and winterized this stuff though atleast.


Man what kind of beast animal do you have to cost you so much oil. I have a Boxer and luckily he knows better lol. He help me decide what's chronic too. If he smells itand licks his lips, it's good! Lol


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 6, 2014)

a


Thundercat said:


> I agree any type of processing is gonna remove some terps. By warm alcohol I meant around 90-100 degrees, certainly no higher then you'd warm your shatter when you vac. Really though you've got alot more experience with this. I make qwiso so I never have to do this extra stuff. Just a different side to the same coin. Speaking of dabs I think its about time to go have one .



Hell yeah my friends headin over with his piece and im gettin my enail all set up! 

Gettin SHATTERDAY started off right! 

And yeah when i dissolve anything in alcohol, besides edible/rso runs, i do it at room temp which for me is about 65-70 sometimes even lower. Its SOOOOOOOOOOO slow but in the end youll notice the little difference. I usually do this with the sides of my round pyrex weve been blastin into because it fits in the chamber so we can purge in our blasting chamber before scraping. Also for vac'n iso/etho i start with not heat for the first 12 hours or so because it will usually react for that long without heat. 

I also dont use heat for purging off the initial alcohol either. Just throw some cheese cloth/screen over the top and set it in a warm place in my house which isnt really over 75-80. Im rarely in any rush doing these washes because its cleaning out the 1-3 gs left in the pyrex while the main slab is still vac'n so im never in a rush for it. 

Last but not least ive found that when i do this wash its generally harder for me to get it to wax up on me. Now it does have to do with strain because i have gotten it before but out of 10 runs, 8 of which the main slab stayed shatter, and 2 buddered during the multi day purge, only 1 of those 9 ever waxed up on me when purging the iso/etho washed few gs.

I even took one to 140 for 24 hours because it was a super smelly strain as shatter so as wax it was gonna be too loud. Came in the next morning expecting to see a nice little cookie and NOPE! Still sappy????? This was the same stuff that was rock solid when i pulled it out the vac at 90+ degrees and shattered when i set it down. 

Some crazy actin shit i tell ya what.

And thats why i have cats!!!!! They surprisingly dont fuck with shit as much as the normal cat. We trained them well.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Dec 6, 2014)

You could re-dissolve it back into butane via the thermos method and then go about your normal routine after its been filtered out of the thermos or mason jar.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 6, 2014)

torturekiller420 said:


> You could re-dissolve it back into butane via the thermos method and then go about your normal routine after its been filtered out of the thermos or mason jar.


Very true just a little more of a hassle. Gotta do it outside. And since the butanes so cold it takes a lil bit of time to redissolve but 100% doable with minimal effects to flavor. Id recommend the thermos since itll be sittin there for a little bit to fully dissolve.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Dec 6, 2014)

Right, and im not sure where your located at Doubletake, but here its cold and with a little snow on the ground. If the same applies to you, you wont have to worry so much about keeping your thermos in a bucket of ice or submerged in a ice-water bath in a cooler to keep the butane in a liquid state. Just burry it in some snow. Don't forget to poke some pressure relief holes in your lid for when your blasting into it to fill it up. Yes this method takes some time and can be a bit of a hassle, but I mention it because it seemed like the op was most familiar with butane extractions. Sorry if this is wrong DoubleTake.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks a little cloudy, I had just pulled it out of the freezer and it fogged up a bit from the temp change. Tasty stuff. A bit dark, but what do you do.


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 7, 2014)

A little 110 micron full melt. Only had a two week jar cure but smelled so good I had to tske a half g for the foosball games


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 7, 2014)

And alittle 60-110 micron blueberry skunk hand rolled 8 week cure


----------



## BluJayz (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey yo,

Been feeling a bit better lately. So decided to stop by. Those some fire looking meds up there. I had to take a smoke break two or three times before I got to the last post! Yay for cannabinoids!

 OG#18 (fully mature) w/ LSD (pre-mature). Fun fun!

 No idea what the strain is, got a bag of crap from a guy and did the best I could. 

I wonder has anyone tried to put coffee filter betwen a buna gasket and ss on a tri clamp setup?
Only have a usable 120m atm and wonders if it will hold pressure with the coffee filter?


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 7, 2014)

BluJayz said:


> Hey yo,
> 
> Been feeling a bit better lately. So decided to stop by. Those some fire looking meds up there. I had to take a smoke break two or three times before I got to the last post! Yay for cannabinoids!
> 
> ...


Ive seen bhogart use coffee filters but he used pipe clamps on a dip tube style thing he added on the top cap of the collection chamber.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 7, 2014)

Tried using 5u mean skreenz in this manner and it leaked, even with high pressure clamps.


----------



## BluJayz (Dec 7, 2014)

disposition84 said:


> Tried using 5u mean skreenz in this manner and it leaked, even with high pressure clamps.


That's what I was afraid of. 

Last thing I need is a oil spill.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 7, 2014)

Wasn't the end of the world really, just a minor leak that kinda plugged itself after a bit. Ended up cutting the filters to fit the tube exactly and it's worked much better since.


----------



## francy420 (Dec 8, 2014)

A little fresh frozen trim run. First flip.
I do coffee filters with the buna gasket every run. Never had a leak just gotta tighten that shit good


----------



## BluJayz (Dec 8, 2014)

@francy420 Is that with tri-clamp? Just fold it down to the tube and the clamp keeps it straight?

I found bhombtubes who has SS 25 micron drop in screens. Ordered two packs today to check em out. They should fit right on top of the screen already in the gasket. (keeping the triclamp seal) I also should be able to fit a couple in there to increase filtration.

I ran the 150 screen for giggles and was surprised I was able to get fine shake almost translucent. about a 10-15 min soak.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 9, 2014)

bizzybee on ig makes 2u ones i think. As well as 5u. Theyre probably pricey but itd last for a long time thats for sure.

Ive seen some smaller micron screen/gaskets on sites before when browsing but is always hard to find em in stock.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 9, 2014)

You could also use microfiber glass i think its between 10-25u. Not sure if it would hold up to the pressures though. Only seen it used in scientific labs/ LHO extractions.


----------



## francy420 (Dec 11, 2014)

@BluJayz yes with a tri-clamp. You really just need to cut the filter to just inside the ridge on the buna gasket. There is a guy over at G.C that uses those bhombtubes with the drop in screens, and he puts out some killer looking shatter patties.


----------



## BluJayz (Dec 11, 2014)

@francy420 I ordered some more today from them, 5m 25m 40m and viton gasket with 20mesh.

Should do nicely be here sat. In the meantime I put coffee filter over tube and clamped it, holds negative pressure so far.… .


----------



## earthling420 (Dec 12, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Full melt solventless ice wax grease jewce. 70 micron black pheno GSC Bagseed.
> "No This Isn't BHO" I've been saying that a lot ...
> View attachment 3296119 View attachment 3296120


Chewy you're a fuckin beast bro. You got some fuckin amazing ass weed and gnarly ass everything weed related lol you're trolling is on point as well lmao


----------



## chewberto (Dec 12, 2014)

disposition84 said:


> Wasn't the end of the world really, just a minor leak that kinda plugged itself after a bit. Ended up cutting the filters to fit the tube exactly and it's worked much better since.


Have you tried BHOmb tube screens? They are pretty tough...


----------



## chewberto (Dec 12, 2014)

earthling420 said:


> Chewy you're a fuckin beast bro. You got some fuckin amazing ass weed and gnarly ass everything weed related lol you're trolling is on point as well lmao


Thanks buddy!


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 14, 2014)

Some indoor trim I got, yield sucked but quality was there.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 14, 2014)

Almost out of this Solventless icewax. 70 or 120 micron... I'm going to miss it when it's gone... Until I make more in two months


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 14, 2014)

Gorgeous chewie!


----------



## Twitch (Dec 16, 2014)

Trim run for a client, 12.8% return


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks pretty damn nice .


----------



## BluJayz (Dec 17, 2014)

Playing with some bag shit, 5 min soaks. Smells like outdoor wildflowers, kinda strange.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 17, 2014)

@BluJayz is that iso?


----------



## BluJayz (Dec 18, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> @BluJayz is that iso?


Hey buddy, its actually bho. Using ball valves to leave it in column before expelling. Non winterized.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2014)

I would guess butane with a 5 minute soak. If you soaked Iso that long it would be black.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 18, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I would guess butane with a 5 minute soak. If you soaked Iso that long it would be black.


thats why i was like ummmmmm


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 18, 2014)

lookin good! im uploadin some pictures from a trim run i recently did. Used the good ole ptfe too!


----------



## Twitch (Dec 18, 2014)

As always I like my wax, so I pulled a little to the side and put it back in the chamber to get me some wax.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## budbro18 (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright gonna be postin quite a few photos.

teflon don tek haha









Side purge til i get the vac oven. Cant wait to just lay the sheet flat and get a smaller muffin.








Worked pretty well but we couldnt put it on heat so we could only get so far.









After the main muffin dropped i was able to toss it in the chamber the normal way without worrying about it getting out of control.









All folded up after about 12 hours purging. Really came off the teflon well this time. Gotta make sure to fold before 24+ hours depending on strain or itll be too stable to easily get it to stick to itself. Depending on strain of course.
Now inspecting for hairs/foreign material. Gotta get one of those beard nets for myself. Luckily most of what i make goes to me so while i keep it clean im much more relaxed about a tiny flake of trim in a corner or some slight buddering or a hair laying on the surface that i can pick off. I try for shatter but like all forms as long as clean and well purged. 









And i cant seem to find any of the finished slab pictures. Gotta check my hd and shit. Always puttin shit into random folders.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 20, 2014)

Forgot to post this one! Made a shelf in my chamber to drop my temps a bit since my nuwave2 only goes down to 100

3gal chamber straight on nuwave2: 95-100F
3gal chamber in 5gal pot on nuwave 2: 90-95F
3gal chamber in 5gal pot on nuwave2: 85-90F










Made out of some scrap stainless a friend had lyin around from a job. Its whats used to line the walls of an OR so probably some 304 or 316. Dont quote me though. Really helps the low temps stay low and makes the oils surface more even instead of the imprinted bottom of the vac chamber.


----------



## TieDyedTransplant (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is a shot of a nice sugar trim run of Sour Kush from my MK III last night.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 20, 2014)

lets see the finished product


----------



## Moss logs (Dec 20, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Alright gonna be postin quite a few photos.
> 
> teflon don tek haha
> 
> ...


is that teflon safe to blast on? where did you buy it? is it reusable?


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 20, 2014)

Moss logs said:


> is that teflon safe to blast on? where did you buy it? is it reusable?


Yes teflon is non reactive with damn near everything out there. Theres a few chemicals that react but i cant name them off the top of my head. But yeah its good to blast on. I got mine from oil slick but there are places on ebay that sell it as well in thicker sheets and bigger rolls for cheaper since all oilslick did was take a 100 foot roll (probably bigger) and cut it into 20 5 foot rolls and upcharge for their name on it. Honestly they probably just have it rolled but you get what im sayin. 

Id like to try out some thicker stuff bbecause when folding and flattening you can tear it. Not super easy but just some stuff like 25% thicker would feel a ton better and probably be a little easier to mold into the dish. 

Only downside is the evap time takes a significant amount longer since teflons a pretty good insulator. But its worth it. Just vac for 12 hours, fold into a square, vac for another 12 hours til it stops reacting (because for some reason it stops reacting on teflon really quick) then flip to parchment and continue your normal purge. All this depends on strain and stability and amount. If using a little you coould probably do a few hours before folding and flipping to parchment. but its recommended you do because like i said for some reason it stops reacting on the teflon after like 12 hours.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 21, 2014)

Packaged up and ready to go, available to co residents 21 and up.


----------



## TieDyedTransplant (Dec 22, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> lets see the finished product


----------



## Twitch (Dec 22, 2014)

excellent, welcome to the C&E section.


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Dec 30, 2014)

A piece of winterized bho/ shatter from my last bubba run.


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 31, 2014)

That's some clear shit lol, looks good!


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 31, 2014)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> Yeah its weird it was like sap after I vac purged, then it waxed up on me over time (almost 2 months)
> 
> So I tried winterizing and it came out nice.
> 
> *** if I were to winterize on a fresh batch would I do it before vac purge or vac purge, winterize, vac purge again?



Before purging. Generally most people usually will blast into a pyrex measuring cup or something they can pour. Then when its almost done evapin and is down to about 150-200ml they add the cold-room temp iso/ethanol and this drives out all the butane basically due to the iso being warmer than the butanes boiling point so once it all mixes through theres very little butane left.

You do this instead of waiting til its gummy/evap'd so you dont have to apply any heat because generally once its heat purged or vac purged unless you want to wait a while and mix often it usually takes a long time to break down pre purged bho into alcohol.

Doing it before the purge also helps with saving any flavors you might have ripped off. So taking it 2-4 days in a vac chamber then redissolving into another solvent that generally takes hotter temps/longer purges is only hurting you.

And supposed the same thing that happens with butane in alcohol happens to the terpines too. Supposedly since the alcohol reaches the boiling point of some terpenes it causes them to evaporate out of the alcohol solution. 

Dont quote me on that but thats one of the main reasons why people do single solvent dewaxing. There may be something to iso/ethanol that specifically fucks with terpenes too but i would not know that. 

Last but not least try to use ethanol over iso because theres supposed to be less break down of those terpines with ethanol over iso. Ive tried both and it seems that your evap temp makes the most difference. IF you have the patience and time get something like cheese cloth and lay it over your evap pyrex and put a fan on it. THis way you keep hair and dust out while it evaps slowly at room temp damaging as few terpenes as possible. 

If you do heat try not go go above your max vac temp when you purge. But either way youll end up with some killer stuff. Might just be a lil less POW on the flavor but it will certtainly still have flavor as long as you purge it long enough.

Good luck.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 3, 2015)

@chewberto that looks awsome and got me bustin out the bubble bags


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 5, 2015)

budbro18 said:


> So taking it 2-4 days in a vac chamber then redissolving into another solvent that generally takes hotter temps/longer purges is only hurting you.


Why would hotter temps be required? Under vacuum we are only heating a slab to provide a viscosity that allows bubbles to form and escape the surface tension. I've not noticed a need to use more heat for etoh than butane.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 5, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Why would hotter temps be required? Under vacuum we are only heating a slab to provide a viscosity that allows bubbles to form and escape the surface tension. I've not noticed a need to use more heat for etoh than butane.


I am talking about etoh/iso. Which i run at slightly higher temps since it takes longer to purge completely. I do it because iso/etoh typically doesnt have the same amount flavor as bho. Can still be damn good and ive made my share of iso/etoh. 

So instead of taking it 2-4 days at 85 and getting slightly sappy-bendy iso id prefer to have it at 95-100 and has solid shatter in 2-3 days maybe 4 depending on the taste test haha. So im not sayin like 125 degrees hot just warmer than the usual low and slow good bho gets. Im generally a little more lenient with my temps on trim runs too just because theres not as many valuables to be saved.

I recently came across some technical grade (i think thats what it called) ISO thats 99.9% minimum purity. Used for HPLCs and similar testing equipment.

Got it for free so might do some small/super cold iso runs in the future. But probably use it for dewaxing and then recover when i start distillation. Workin on making some clear and experimenting with some isomerization of other cannabinoids and what have ya. hahaha. 

Gonna be interesting.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd room temp fan evap it overnite, scrape the resulting porridge to a silicon mat and into a vac chamber at around 105f. This will get you there fast and happy.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 5, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> I'd room temp fan evap it overnite, scrape the resulting porridge to a silicon mat and into a vac chamber at around 105f. This will get you there fast and happy.



That is literally my tek when using iso/etoh. hahaha Ive started putting a cheese cloth over my pyrex to keep dust/hair out. Got cats and dont have a dedicated fan. 

I also do it in my bathroom with the exhaust fan runnin so it doesnt build up with alcohol vapor. 

I scrape to parchment but to each his own. Then vac for 2-4 days. Ill start lower than 105 at the beginning but after about 12 hours at 85-90 the top layer is solid and the bottom is gummy. So a flip and another 12 and then the temps get bumped to 100. Sometimes higher if i want over shatter/wax


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Jan 5, 2015)

budbro18 said:


> That is literally my tek when using iso/etoh. hahaha Ive started putting a cheese cloth over my pyrex to keep dust/hair out. Got cats and dont have a dedicated fan.
> 
> I also do it in my bathroom with the exhaust fan runnin so it doesnt build up with alcohol vapor.
> 
> I scrape to parchment but to each his own. Then vac for 2-4 days. Ill start lower than 105 at the beginning but after about 12 hours at 85-90 the top layer is solid and the bottom is gummy. So a flip and another 12 and then the temps get bumped to 100. Sometimes higher if i want over shatter/wax


yeah i didnt think alcohol vapor would be a problem but with the fan blowing and having it on the coffeee table in front of me it gave me a headache lol and stank


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 5, 2015)

Steele_GreenMan said:


> yeah i didnt think alcohol vapor would be a problem but with the fan blowing and having it on the coffeee table in front of me it gave me a headache lol and stank



Hell yeah the worst is when you get used to it for an hour or 2 then go outside and come back in and i always think "damn it can not be good that im getting used to that smell" shits gotta be fuckin somethin up. But whenever a bathroom vent is available thats my go to.

An over the range vent that actually vents outside would work too. Most dont though now a days.


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Jan 5, 2015)

yeah and i don't even wanna think aboutt all the butane gas ive inhaled before i got my closed column tube lol


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 5, 2015)

Try one of those cooking screens that you use over a frying pan instead of cheesecloth.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 5, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Try one of those cooking screens that you use over a frying pan instead of cheesecloth.


Just saw those in the store for the first time the other day. That would be a good idea.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey, whatever happened to SirDabs?


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 5, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Hey, whatever happened to SirDabs?


I speak to him every so often but sadly, some forum members on here were rude n giving bad info/taking info and he just didn't like how the forum went and turned into. Some personal things as well but know he still loves everyone that is true


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 5, 2015)

budbro18 said:


> ... But whenever a bathroom vent is available thats my go to.
> 
> An over the range vent that actually vents outside would work too. Most dont though now a days.


I suppose when your solvent is heavier than air one needs their bathroom vent and range hood (not explosion proof btw) installed in the floor. smh


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> I speak to him every so often but sadly, some forum members on here were rude n giving bad info/taking info and he just didn't like how the forum went and turned into. Some personal things as well but know he still loves everyone that is true


Man, that's a shame. Bunch of no good assholes in this world ruining peoples lives. Hmmm, maybe that is why I am so bitter these days and don't really talk and trust alot of people. I always try to be a nice guy, when I was serving in the Army I was an easy come easy go type of guy...I was always joking around but when shit hit fan I knew when to get serious. But anyway, I was also more the passive guy and had alot of shit pawned off on me and handed down to me..and I took it...I guess one day I snapped..and became the center of attention for the BN...and then got made and example of.

There is alot more to the story than you see..but im not gonna disclose that


----------



## Twitch (Jan 5, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> when I was serving in the Army


That is why you are in our town, still haven't found any one in this town who has not served, besides me.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> That is why you are in our town, still haven't found any one in this town who has not served, besides me.


This town is beginning to suck. I want to move so bad but the lady doesn't want to. 

Lucky Charms is a pretty potent one. I found a little nug in my subwoofer box...really heavy relax mode


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 6, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> I suppose when your solvent is heavier than air one needs their bathroom vent and range hood (not explosion proof btw) installed in the floor. smh


I understand that but when your bathroom is about 4x4(thats being generous) and your fan pulls 250+ cfm and the only way for air to come in is under the door then it pulls a fair amount out the top. Just because its heavier than air doesnt mean its stuck on the floor impossible to move by fans. Especially when evapin over night and runnin the fan the whole time. By the time i wake up theres not a smell of alcohol, and my pyrex is ready to be scraped. Just like in a grow room using the negative pressure to pull in air from outside the bathroom. Why else would they tell you to cut fans off when running co2. If what youre saying is right than itd work running fans during co2 because itd all just sit on the ground?

I also have a fan blowing over my iso which constantly has the air mixing up. And just having that fan, which you mentioned to include, is enough to start an explosion. Are either of the fans gonna start an explosion? Probably not. Is it possible? Definitely, just not likely. Especially with alcohol. Butane id never do it without an explosion/sparkproof/marine fan, or use positive pressure to push it out a vent at the bottom of the room. But thats because butane is a hell of a lot more flammable than alcohol.

Also, my floors about 55 degrees so iso, in theory, would recondense on the bathroom floor if it was realy pooling up that hard. Which ive NEVER seen. 

Its definitely not the safest method out there but its better than having it spill through your house possibly hitting a pilot light and actually causing a fire/explosion.


----------



## MnH (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## zchopper420 (Jan 8, 2015)

Tahoe og


----------



## zchopper420 (Jan 9, 2015)

Exodus cheese and snowland


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Jan 12, 2015)

COBRA~!!!!


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 12, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Exodus cheese and snowland View attachment 3328328 View attachment 3328328 View attachment 3328331 View attachment 3328332


Are those dirty hankeys? J/K lol


----------



## mimiluhvsyou (Jan 12, 2015)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> View attachment 3330379 COBRA~!!!!


hahahaha ohhh its Kobra... at first glanced i thought it was something else. Wish I can get my hands on one of those though


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 13, 2015)

I've come a long way in my drying and separation.

Next quest in my journey, DSW tek, as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 16, 2015)

Some sweet island skunk and LSD lower nugs/live resin.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 16, 2015)

the Wax....


----------



## Diablo3585 (Jan 17, 2015)

going to purge this a bit more then see how it comes out. what do you all think? this is about an eighth btw


----------



## disposition84 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 20, 2015)

no muffin,some whip and high heat, low vacuum
(140F , & -20hg


----------



## disposition84 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 22, 2015)

disposition84 said:


> View attachment 3337356 View attachment 3337357 View attachment 3337359 View attachment 3337360 View attachment 3337361 View attachment 3337362


Just love the nice square slab. Awesome looking work. Did you rock that dewaxing column this round? Looks cold.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn..you two are on point...i'd love to actually see in person one day how you do all this...

Now, what is that peice of machinery doing there.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 22, 2015)

[QUOTE="6ohMax, post: 11255051, member: 529456"Now, what is that peice of machinery doing there.[/QUOTE]Closed loop. 
In the sight glass you can see the resin laden butane that just soaked the column above.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 22, 2015)

So, the column is where you load the product, then the butne is extracted into the tube?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 23, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> So, the column is where you load the product, then the butne is extracted into the tube?


Yes. Below the sight glass is a shutoff on top of the collection pot.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 23, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Yes. Below the sight glass is a shutoff on top of the collection pot.



I see, so correct me if I am wrong. In that sight glass it is in a liquid state.....then you open the valves to drain it? How and what purges the butane out of the concentrate....I mean I have seen how they create a vacume..but what purges the butane out of it...


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 23, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I see, so correct me if I am wrong. In that sight glass it is in a liquid state.....then you open the valves to drain it? How and what purges the butane out of the concentrate....I mean I have seen how they create a vacume..but what purges the butane out of it...


Basically you pull a deep vac on the whole extractor system, thus the name closed loop. Butane runs from the top (most of the time) down through the material tube and into the bottom pot aka collection tank past the sight glass. Then a hose is connected to that bottom collection tank and the butane is pulled off PASSIVELY (not 100% sure in that persons extractor but most likely) by another empty recovery tank thats been pulled to a deep vac. When the collection tank with all the butane and hash oil in it get placed in warm water it helps this process out because once you get out of a vacuum you need to start using the pressure from the collection tank to push it into the recovery tank. Then after people put the collection tank in warm water they usually put the recovery tank in dry ice to cause the butane to recondense and further evaporate the butane in the collection tank. 

Depending on the persons preference they usually leave a little butane in it to allow them to pour it out of the collection tank easier but some people who use propane or propane heavy mixes get so much out (due to propanes lower boiling point) that it cold muffins into a "space cake" basically look up X_tracted on instagram for all the "mystical muffins" and all the other crazy names they have for them hahaha.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice couldn't have said it better myself.....just joking

so that is it in a nutshell huh.......sounds easy


----------



## disposition84 (Jan 23, 2015)

Been doing dewax column for a bit, works ok but I'm looking for more of a full dewax from a system. I've been using a combination of a few different filters starting with coffee/150mesh, 25u stainless, and 11u whatman to help clean out as much as I can but still feel like it's not a true dewax. Having some custom lco2 spool and heated pour bowl that should be here in couple weeks and 3 custom inline filters with hopefully a 2u at the end, with these parts I'm gonna move to a dual tube setup on a rack where first one will be standard blast and the second tube will be deep freeze long term dewax with filters after and this should hopefully provide true single solvent dewax. Bizzybee has been a huge influence on my thought process as my machine started out as an MK4c and is now Frankenstein into my own thought processs.

For now trying to play with soak times, haven't gone overnight as I don't think the dry ice would last, but been doing 2 hour soaks with two pulls per batch with good results that are clear and very clean smoke. Was doing 30 before and feel like results were similar but can't tell without having similar batches to test with. For the most part it lets me take some ugly ass trim with not much to it and turn it into something with a little less brown. Did a couple "live resin" runs where we froze buds in dry ice immediately after harvest, took them to blast sight, packed and blasted in deep freeze and came out great had done this before with open tubes and yield was miserable, with the soak we were able to at least hit decent yields off nug run.

They got the process pretty much, run/soak buds in butane, then collect mixture in bottom pot, use heat to turn butane to gas and collect gas in another pot while hash is distilled out basically. Not a very hard process at all, just a matter of making sure you're safe and smart with things and have the right equipment, it's definitely not the ghetto-riggers ideal scenario as things can get ugly.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 26, 2015)

8 gram nug run, started with 1.5 ozs. Bubblelicious mainly..


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2015)

Pfft...baby shit



jk, hold it up to light


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 28, 2015)

im making some capsules today for a friend who just got into a serious car accident
14 grams of BHO decarbed and added to a cup of coconut oil


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 29, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> im making some capsules today for a friend who just got into a serious car accident
> 14 grams of BHO decarbed and added to a cup of coconut oil


looks on point. Im workin on makin some of the clear at some point. Gotta find like a k of some trim for cheap so i can experiment with the different processes. But finally got the equipment so gotta get goin soon!


----------



## Diablo3585 (Jan 30, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> im making some capsules today for a friend who just got into a serious car accident
> 14 grams of BHO decarbed and added to a cup of coconut oil


if it's decarbed, wouldn't it lose potency? I'm thinking of making bho balm for my mom who has fibromyalgia. ill pm you with questions


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 30, 2015)

from my understanding, no
if it has been decarbed , it should have increased potency by turning THC-A into THC


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 30, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> from my understanding, no
> if it has been decarbed , it should have increased potency by turning THC-A into THC


Also boilin off most of the terps so all youre left with are canabinoids and maybe a few terps that hung around and fats if you didnt dewax.


----------



## disposition84 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## markymark88 (Feb 4, 2015)

My first attempt. I don't have a vacuum purge so o just hear purged. Ran a quarter of buds got 1.3 Grams


----------



## disposition84 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 9, 2015)

phantom og qwiso



phantom og dry sift

pressed


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 10, 2015)

Snowland


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Feb 10, 2015)

Sour d x grape shatt

Purp snow honeycomb

Gonna run this Sweet Island this wknd


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 10, 2015)

Don't have the heart to polish this off. My first ever water hash.... Taste great still.


----------



## disposition84 (Feb 15, 2015)

Happy belated shatterday


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 15, 2015)

90u


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Feb 15, 2015)

Just ran this wknd...

•100g sweet island skunk-dried and frozen, great quality I'd say A-.
•4 cans tane
•192 proof polish vodka to clean/polish
•heatvac vac purge at 114°(started at 90 and bumped up by 2° increments), only took -27

Anyhoo, yielded 16g. Likely going to repack and blast both tubes.

Edit: doing this all from the phone. Please ignore the spelling and formatting. I just ordered a new 5cfm pump and am prepping for the next. Awesome looking at everyone's pics


----------



## chewberto (Feb 16, 2015)

It's been a while


----------



## Twitch (Feb 16, 2015)

it has been.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 17, 2015)

It has been awhile since I have posted a pic in here as well.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 17, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted a pic in here as well.
> View attachment 3353456



OOOH Is that Wax ? Looks kinda lke bubble hash?


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 18, 2015)

Alien Og (BHO)


Some old shatter I turned into wax


----------



## disposition84 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 21, 2015)

Strawberry Kush Shatter Top Left

UK Cheese Shatter Top Right

Comfortably Numb White Wax Lower left

Blue Dream Shatter lower right


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking yummy!


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2015)

Hawaiian Web shatter. I have tried to look this strain up as they do have the flower too. It is a dandy too! But I havent found anything in particular about it ... I feel it being on the more indica side.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks as pure as you can get it- I'll def have to pick up some


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2015)

undercoverfbi said:


> Looks as pure as you can get it- I'll def have to pick up some


I sure make the mouth dry ...im kinda wondering if it is a CBD, I feel some nice pain relief with this


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Feb 24, 2015)

I just made some that has that same nice golden hue...

Retained a ton of the flavor of its golden goat parent too.... yum


----------



## midnitetoak (Feb 26, 2015)

Here's my latest run - blue dream


----------



## PeaceLoveCannabis (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow it looks amazing in here! Made some pull snap off some of small sfv nugs.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 4, 2015)

Jenkenstein3d said:


> I just made some that has that same nice golden hue...
> 
> Retained a ton of the flavor of its golden goat parent too.... yum
> View attachment 3358230 View attachment 3358231


Looks like leatherface


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 4, 2015)

#youdthinkitsdrysift

All the same batch.


----------



## doubletake (Mar 4, 2015)

disposition84 said:


> Happy belated shatterday
> 
> View attachment 3351830 View attachment 3351831 View attachment 3351832 View attachment 3351833 View attachment 3351834 View attachment 3351835 View attachment 3351836


NICE!!!!!


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 6, 2015)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Looks like leatherface





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Looks like leatherface


I guess that's a complement? haha 

I am abt to be the lucky recipient of a wee bit more of this golden goat(what a strain), I am hopefully going to run this weekend I will post pics. I expect similar results, but I have some new tane I figured I would try


----------



## lio lacidem (Mar 6, 2015)

Some see thru solventless


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Mar 6, 2015)

Some bubba kush dry sift 160 micron

Melts about 75 percent, not quite full.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 13, 2015)

Proud to have made my first oil ever. Rosintech used .75 to make a clean pure dab that made the entire room smell like pure terpin ddeliciousness


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## MnH (Mar 14, 2015)

Some sift made in less than 3 minutes by various people on my kit. 



























Cheers all ~DSW


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 14, 2015)

First pictures is BlueDream from The Healing Canna...

the last 3 pictures are products of @Twitch. I am not a great pic taker but hey it is what it is. 

Twitch Extracts -The White....Great smoke for pain relief...


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy shatterday to all! Pic dump from last week or so


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 14, 2015)

So much oil you guys are like Carnegie or the Rockefellers


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 14, 2015)

So...

I just met this Herijuana for the first time and what a beauty of a strain!

Anyway, here's the result


----------



## Joedank (Mar 15, 2015)

undercoverfbi said:


> So much oil you guys are like Carnegie or the Rockefellers


that shit is funny looks like some hard work @disposition84 . great photos...


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 15, 2015)

I've had wonderful shatter and bubble from disposition84 before.... now I'm able to sample twitch's oil.

Very flavorful


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 15, 2015)

Some more pics of what @Twitch. is working atm. The White, briefed me and has some more superior product on the way and I am looking forward to medicate on! Again, I am not the greatest picture taker but if you click on the picture itself it has a nice zoom in.

Indica dom hyb ..so leafly says and I belive it!

https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/the-white


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 17, 2015)

critical+ shatterrView attachment 3374284


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 17, 2015)

Green crack shatter


----------



## Twitch (Mar 17, 2015)

Blue Dream


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 17, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> Blue DreamView attachment 3374454 View attachment 3374455



OH Damn!

I'll take a slab


----------



## Texas(THC) (Mar 18, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> OH Damn!
> 
> I'll take a slab


took the words right from my mouth
I need to plan a visit soon!
you guys are killing it!


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking good man


----------



## Twitch (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 19, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 3375108 View attachment 3375109 View attachment 3375110


Twitch 

@twitch 

Daamn you definitely got it down. Are you accepting apprentice applications? Haha


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2015)

me and 84 going to get into a slab off.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2015)

hey @disposition84 what is the average weight on your slabs? I know that sounds weird but I can only fit about 60 to 70 grams on a shelf without the muffin getting out of control?


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 20, 2015)

Have fit as much as 190g on a shelf, cant muffin it out too well so just let it sit in oven for a good hour at temp then slowly pull muffin. No real average though, depends on size of the tube we ran and how much were trying to push things out of our 2.3. The square slab in that pic set was about 82g


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 20, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> me and 84 going to get into a slab off.



Can I be the judge?


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 20, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Can I be the judge?


Right?

More importantly, can I be the taste tester?


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 20, 2015)

Jenkenstein3d said:


> Right?
> 
> More importantly, can I be the taste tester?


Im really waiting to try some of Twitch's Blue Dream Shatter.....that shit better taste like a blue berry blue a load in my mouth


----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Im really waiting to try some of Twitch's Blue Dream Shatter.....that shit better taste like a blue berry blue a load in my mouth


It has killer flavor but does not taste like blue berries


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 20, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Im really waiting to try some of Twitch's Blue Dream Shatter.....that shit better taste like a blue berry blue a load in my mouth



No doubt. Wish i wasnt in the NE... damn prohibitionists and their prohibitionizing. 

In the meanwhile I gotta do my own organic chem.... I'm running something called "3D" this wknd:

  
now i'm just awaiting the full purge(an exercise in will power for sure ), but SWIM has already done a "terp test" via an early dab and SWIM feels they all taste quite intact. Looking forward to the FP.


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 20, 2015)

Yep, all done now...

WOW. 3D may honestly be my ultimate favorite strain. Reminds me of the first real Skunk i ever smelled as a teen... the one I've looked for since, the one that got away haha...

Didn't need to breach 92 to get this, honestly ine of the best tasting dabs I've ever had... I do pretty low temp ceramic dabs because i prefer taste and tingle to coughing my Heineken off by inadvertently combusting oil by dabbing too hot(as it seems most of my immediate circle does). I even use mapp and i have timed the cool down period from glowing to my temp so i do a 10-one thousand count after it glows and dab after that.

But it seems like this ultra-awesome taste sort of fades after 3-4wks... just throwing this out there, anyone else notice and have found a way to extend this deliciousness by some special storage method?

Sorry for all the posts today, SWIM found us MDA and we haven't in like forever so um huh, yeah... weeeeeeeeee're wrecked. And chatty. And probably taking poor photos. But I'm pretty sure i read that it said no bashing on the thread title So.... enjoy  

...


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 20, 2015)

Any love for some pho?


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 20, 2015)

AMAZING!

My mouth actually watered


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 21, 2015)

disposition84 said:


> Any love for some pho?View attachment 3376749



Mind blown @ 3:30am.

Looks awesome, thanks for sharing. I honestly didn't even know pps were extracting with propane until i Web searched. Now I'm going to scour the threads....  
cheers


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Mar 22, 2015)

Organic blueberry nug run (bho) 

*Folded into a patty Post vac, pre patty sexification


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Mar 22, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 3376561 View attachment 3376562 View attachment 3376563


*drooling*


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 23, 2015)

TerpX Super Lemon Haze


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 23, 2015)

Green crack


----------



## Twitch (Mar 23, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> TerpX Super Lemon Haze


Terpx has their own website we can view their stuff on there.


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 23, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> Terpx has their own website we can view their stuff on there.


I didn't know that... now I feel like I erroneously gave a "like" away


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok? Shrugs....so what...This isn't bb.Com where rep points count

So does mahatma. ...colorado concentrates..etc....people still post pics up
hahahahahah at wasting a like hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Twitch (Mar 23, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Ok? Shrugs....so what...This isn't bb.Com where rep points count
> 
> So does mahatma. ...colorado concentrates..etc....people still post pics up
> hahahahahah at wasting a like hahahahahahahahah


lol too at wasted a like

not dogging on you man, just those are mainstream "kinda" this thread is for what the RIU user are making... on that note I have that blue dream you where asking about


----------



## Twitch (Mar 23, 2015)

not much left of it and I have a little flower of the bd and this purple sage from @SnapsProvolone which is excellent cant wait to make oil out of the pound of trim I got from the purple sage so far one of my favorite oils I have made to date, then another pound of Haze also from @SnapsProvolone


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 24, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> lol too at wasted a like
> 
> not dogging on you man, just those are mainstream "kinda" this thread is for what the RIU user are making... on that note I have that blue dream you where asking about


^this. 

Lol, i come here to keep up on/learn more on my tek and see what others can/are doing with extractions. I am more impressed by the homebrews vs whatever the dispensaries have.


----------



## Craftybiatch (Mar 24, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> TerpX Super Lemon Haze
> 
> View attachment 3378663 View attachment 3378664


That's beautiful. Like so beautiful I wanna make a necklace out of it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 25, 2015)

Jenkenstein3d said:


> ^this.
> 
> Lol, i come here to keep up on/learn more on my tek and see what others can/are doing with extractions. I am more impressed by the homebrews vs whatever the dispensaries have.


Not all people have the resources or financially well off like others. Sure I woud love to have my own set up going and what not. I have been out of the Army for a year and a half now so while I was in I did not have the connection and also I got to Colorado in July 2010 from being statione in KOrea for 3 yrs. pretty much when the boom started....deployed to afghan land for a year ...so now that everyone is pretty set and shops are set..it is just not a big deal anymore... sure I hate having to sell shit and pawn shit to aid my debilitating medical condition.I spend almost 200 a week...IT FUCKING SUCKS!!!! The people that dont work at shop or own one are the ones with the good and seem to not want to get rid of it ....plus the few that have met me in person will quickly learn I am not mentally stable....so I think that scares them a bit.


SO with all this being said I think it is a good idea to post pictures of "other" concentrates from other shops...not everyone goes to them


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 25, 2015)

To each his own


----------



## Twitch (Mar 25, 2015)

.....


----------



## lio lacidem (Mar 25, 2015)

Back to the pictures
a mixed puck of leftovers of 45-120 micron bubble cured and pucked up.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 25, 2015)

Jenkenstein3d said:


> To each his own



Sorry Leo but I cant let this go that easily...Im pretty fuckin pissed off now.

But "to each his own"? That is the stupidest retort back to me..you used it out of context

Hey man, thats a bad ass car

Yeah, well to each his own..

Now, just for being stupid..I will post more pictures of store bought product.

Talk about some arrogant prick puke fucks....It's cool though, I get it...



To each his own....man, I hate that commentt..so arrogant and very snobish retort..FUCK!!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 25, 2015)

Arrogant and snobbish, lol
Reminds me of the quote

Fowl language is the feeble minds futile attempts at expressing itself forcefully 

I make myself laugh

Anyway back on track yall, i got nothing to post, lemme see some good


----------



## Twitch (Mar 25, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Sorry Leo but I cant let this go that easily...Im pretty fuckin pissed off now.
> 
> But "to each his own"? That is the stupidest retort back to me..you used it out of context
> 
> ...


dude wtf.... for real don't clutter up this thread with that stuff....

and the statement "To each their own" is a polite way of saying I disagree with you but its not worth arguing about.

done


----------



## Twitch (Mar 25, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Fowl language is the feeble minds futile attempts at expressing itself forcefully


where is the +rep when some one needs it


----------



## disposition84 (Mar 25, 2015)

I like hash


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 26, 2015)

@disposition84 

Yeah hash rules. Back on track. 

3D... small batch 50g but yielded 8g! Happy w results but phone's got 2% battery so the photos may not rule but holy terps... tastes like key lime sort of which is nice. 

I'll try to post once the patty js complete


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 27, 2015)

Critical plus


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 27, 2015)

Critical plus looks delightful. It has that home mad charm look sir keep it up


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 27, 2015)

3D all done (per my liking haha)


----------



## Jenkenstein3d (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry for the double post. these shouldve attached. Tastes like d-limonene only


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 27, 2015)

I can't imagine a thread which doesn't appreciate concentrates from other sources than homebrew D I Y

UK Cheese wax. I like wax.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 31, 2015)

purple sage


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Mar 31, 2015)

Scrapings from the matt post vac left out to dry for a week or so from my last organic blueberry nug run

Will prob save for a Rainey day


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 1, 2015)

alien og melt (drysift)


----------



## Twitch (Apr 1, 2015)

frenchy would be proud


----------



## DweeblyDee (Apr 1, 2015)

Sour Diesel and GDP , cascade oven @160 very little vacuuming. 5 days


----------



## hyroot (Apr 1, 2015)

some 9lb hammer outdoor pressed hash I made a while ago. 



some ice wax / microplaned bubble drying




73µ ice wax slab / dab and the microplaned in a container 2 months cured






rosin from 45µ bubble






rosin from plushberry flower


----------



## Twitch (Apr 2, 2015)

DweeblyDee said:


> Sour Diesel and GDP , cascade oven @160 very little vacuuming. 5 days View attachment 3386222View attachment 3386223


way way too hot man that is why your oil is dark, I wasn't paying attention to the temps when we where talking but too high


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Apr 2, 2015)

Patience and low temp (atleast sub 120 f) 

now that i stopped purging out in the garage and into the house, i dont even use heat, just room temperature


----------



## Twitch (Apr 2, 2015)

my oven is set to 100 and the bottom is 105 and the top is 98...


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Apr 2, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> my oven is set to 100 and the bottom is 105 and the top is 98...


funny some people think because heat rises, the top of their oven is the hottest

but obviously the bottoms hotter seeing as thats where the heating element is located


----------



## Twitch (Apr 2, 2015)

and on the sides I got a newer one that heats from 3 sides, I thought I would have a hot spot on the top but the only ones that do are the 5 sided heating ones


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Apr 3, 2015)

Just cleaned and pressed some dry sift

Random canadian indoor grown kush


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 4, 2015)

happy shatterday all


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sup Dudez...

Gotta few people PM ing/texting me to drop in and say High, let peeps know I'm okay.

Went through some serious medical issues in the last 6-8 months, but things are getting better.

@disposition84 & @Twitch. ...
Straight killin it....nice fuckin work.

Great job guys.
Finally growing again after the Double Hip Replacement .

Just wanted to stop in and give out props to everybody still keeping this thead an epic account of amazing pictures...
Keep it up.


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 5, 2015)

Glad to see ya around man, place isn't as lively as it used to be without more folks like yourself. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Brother, I gotta admit I miss posting here with the fellow Contributers...

Nothing too impressive, but some 3-4 star melt I made a few months back..


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking good @Sirdabsalot462! Glad to see you posting around a little! Hope all is well brotha!


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Apr 5, 2015)

Blue goddess, green crack, and a little blueberry crowded in the vac lol.


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 6, 2015)

long process of relocating and the build out but I/we are close to being operational again. god I miss making hash


----------



## Twitch (Apr 7, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> long process of relocating and the build out but I/we are close to being operational again. god I miss making hash


I hadn't seen you around in awhile and hadn't seen any of y'alls stuff on the shelf in a while. I was hoping y'all didn't go under, I have seen alot go under since I first came out in Nov. 13


----------



## hyroot (Apr 7, 2015)

45µ 3-4 star microplaned bubble pressed to rosin

flash / no flash



25µ 2-3 star microplaned bubble to rosin


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## francy420 (Apr 8, 2015)

Been a while since I posted in here.

Good to see ya back SirDabs.

A little dry sift. 

Some 90u bubble

Some 73u bubble

And some rosin made from 25u bubble and 160u bag 
I gotta say I am loving the rosin made with the lesser grade bubble. Shit is fire.


----------



## microsMYname (Apr 9, 2015)

truly amazing oils / hashish


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 10, 2015)

not under just a long process with the move, build out and permit changes. Will see our product back on shelves soon(TM)
lol how has everyone been? hope all are well


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 10, 2015)

show off my new toy


----------



## Twitch (Apr 10, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> not under just a long process with the move, build out and permit changes. Will see our product back on shelves soon(TM)
> lol how has everyone been? hope all are well


I am trying to be like the Jefferson


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 10, 2015)

Strawberry Budder.

White urkle wax crumble. Mystery oil.











It's dark and bright. Yin and yang.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm diggin this rosintech.

Some flower rosin. Keeping me alive until harvest.


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 11, 2015)

Happy shatterday, time to get to it. Figured yall might like some bubbleporn


----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Apr 11, 2015)

Nor-Cal Cuttings said:


> View attachment 3392948


54 grams of mixed bag nugg run shatter


----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Apr 11, 2015)

73 gram batch from a mixed shake bag a buddy was tossing out after i showed him that he was kicking him self cuz he jus let me have it


----------



## Twitch (Apr 11, 2015)

Some stuff I ran for a local caregiver.


----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Apr 11, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> Some stuff I ran for a local caregiver.
> View attachment 3393103 View attachment 3393105 View attachment 3393106 View attachment 3393108 View attachment 3393104


Very nice


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 11, 2015)

Some shatter/sap I made using mz12x. First time using it and it came out pretty well. A lot better than others, who talked about a green end product. It deff looks dark but that's cause that is about 5g of oil. When on the dabber ready to go, it looks more so amber. Anyways, I think I'll give this product a few more tries, I want to try a long soak method but this stuff supposedly evaps really fast, which it did compared to butane. We see what happens on the next runs! The yield was ~80g, a little less actually. And I used 1 can of the mz12. I got my 5g. Good flavor and smell. But for sure, a bit darker than butane. I'd say more so, ISO color when soaked a little longer than it should. It should be noted I used a blast tube, which makes it my 5th time maybe packing a tube. If I could long soak, I deff would get a better yield & result.


----------



## matthend (Apr 13, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> Some stuff I ran for a local caregiver.
> View attachment 3393103 View attachment 3393105 View attachment 3393106 View attachment 3393108 View attachment 3393104


:drool:


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 14, 2015)

i come here to see da real stuff. i see look - a likes on da street. no fun. super yummy looking stuff guys


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 15, 2015)

Some hair straightener hash oil (HSHO) lol

made with about a 1g of some non melty bubble


----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Apr 15, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> Some hair straightener hash oil (HSHO) lol
> 
> made with about a 1g of some non melty bubble


Rosin tech yee hows it taste


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 15, 2015)

How much did it yield roughly?


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 15, 2015)

i really like it
it is definitely tastier than the bubble was
im not sure on exact weight of that pic but that was from about a gram of mixed grade bubble

I used some alien og nugs the other day, and it came out pretty unstable but amazing
the taste and smell where unlike any hash / oil ive smoked
I feel like i tasted every flavor i smelled from the flower

sorry didn't weigh
yield wasn't as bad as I expected though
and the process is very quick
i could probably make about a gram in about a half hour or less

also the buds and hash used seem to still have a bit left inside 
so i will save up for edibles


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 everyone, hope everyone has a safe and fun holiday.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 everybody!!! Hope its a dabulous day!


----------



## Twitch (Apr 20, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> i really like it
> it is definitely tastier than the bubble was
> im not sure on exact weight of that pic but that was from about a gram of mixed grade bubble
> 
> ...


this was post # 2420


----------



## Will Ferrell (Apr 21, 2015)

15 grams of homemade bho next to a chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Joedank (Apr 22, 2015)

dabs dabs dabs....


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 23, 2015)

i used to call my wax cookies. for obvious reasons :]

been so long, ive accumulated winter od with winter indo. picked up a new flat vac from vac it pro, love it. thick lid, comes with air filter, very nice simple small. only problem now is i have a pet, hairs loveeeee rubber and sticky stuff.

ok, here it is! shatter at 75 degrees. was going for ultimate shatter, but got tired of flipping. about 6-7 hours put into this 20 gram slab. freaking great. is it better than wax? probably not :]
HAPPY 4/20


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 24, 2015)

I gots 2 cats 2 pits a german shepherd a min pin and a Chihuahua pit mix lol
The only one that i notice is the shepherd with that thick undercoat, its everywhere.
I gotta grab fresh clothes everytime i check on plants or make oil 
Looks great guz, have fun with the new vac

And @Thundercat whats up, i feel like i havent seen any bud/plant or hash shots in forever . Nice glass though you really got the hang of it quicker than i imagined. Wish i could make me something bad
ass l dont even have a piece anymore..
Anyway, my bad...keep the dank coming everybody


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2015)

Man I've been slacking at taking pics. I've basically been working at the glass shop full time now, so between that, family, garden, and being lazy its been a minute. Just put a very nice looking wash on to evap about 20 minutes ago, so should be ready tomorrow. Its a run of all dried Blue Thai material, turned out a nice yellow solution and should be a good yield based on past experience with it. I'll try to remember to take some pics. I also need to get some pics of the garden up on my thread. Its really thriving now that spring has come around, and I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## francy420 (Apr 25, 2015)

A little dry sift


----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Apr 25, 2015)

Lil bit of dynamite aka grapefruit kush smells and tastes exactly like the buds


----------



## Twitch (Apr 26, 2015)

Another local caregiver


----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Apr 27, 2015)

Blue dream....
Thanks for all the help Twitch


----------



## BluJayz (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice stuff, had a little personal Live Resin from C99, LSD and SIS for my 4/20 weekend.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 28, 2015)

more stuff from another caregiver


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 28, 2015)

yumms


----------



## francy420 (Apr 28, 2015)

Some random hash shots.

Some finger pressed dry sift. Grade #2

Last wax cookie I made

And some rosin made from contaminants under the screen from dry sift


----------



## Twitch (Apr 28, 2015)

the wax looks amazing


----------



## LokiGen (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Twitch (Apr 28, 2015)

If you filter in a freezer it is more effective because your solution wont drop in temp, put all the stuff you are using in the freezer if you can. 
stuff looks good, don't really like the bs in between the info in the clip but hey that is just me.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 28, 2015)

vho mmmm


----------



## LokiGen (Apr 28, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> If you filter in a freezer it is more effective because your solution wont drop in temp, put all the stuff you are using in the freezer if you can.
> stuff looks good, don't really like the bs in between the info in the clip but hey that is just me.


Thanks for your honest insight.


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 29, 2015)

Made a short little video the other night after a pour off, should have filmed the whole thing.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 29, 2015)

disposition84 said:


> Made a short little video the other night after a pour off, should have filmed the whole thing.


yes you should have made the full vid packing the tube to the yellow rush. 
what strain was that ? so light...


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 29, 2015)

disposition84 said:


> Made a short little video the other night after a pour off, should have filmed the whole thing.


Hotmuthafukindayumm doood.



That is all.


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks guys, it's a sugar leaf run for a local buddy with mixed strains, I think SFVOG, Sour D, Purple Kush, and one more i'm forgetting.

Once my 4" ptfe envelope gaskets come in I can get the 5lb tube running again and will film that pour off to completion for ya'll. Just got our low temp recirculator
and some more sleeved tubes in so gonna be trying to up the inline dewax game to the next level too.


----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (May 3, 2015)

Trim from my indoor kens gdp


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 4, 2015)

Some crumble from breeders boutique sour kush x deep blue.....the bud didn't smell much at all but this smells fire and tastes like lemon refreshers with the sherbet in (sorry about pic quality shitty phone cam)


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 4, 2015)

And this is from some Jakes dream trim also by breeders boutique tastes hazey and hashy


----------



## LokiGen (May 4, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> more stuff from another caregiver
> View attachment 3406590 View attachment 3406592 View attachment 3406591


looks good!


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 4, 2015)

thought of you guys !


my latest wax, northern lights


----------



## hyroot (May 6, 2015)

dry sift to rosin

The dry sift is a mix of 9lb hammer, Quantum.kush, L.A. Con, Sour Tsunami x Querkle


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 7, 2015)

Skywalker rosin


----------



## LokiGen (May 7, 2015)

Nice Rosin.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 7, 2015)

thank you sir!
and some more Alien Og
this was yielded from about 4.5 grams believe it or not


----------



## hyroot (May 7, 2015)

Texas how do you like the flower method. I seem to get a better yield and more shatter like with dry sift. I seem to get a lot of sift too.. I ran the same shake and buds and trim 4 times and got the same amount each time.


----------



## WarMachine (May 7, 2015)

I like doing flowers quiet a bit but I've been doing it with low grade/low cost hash as well and getting good results. I'll try to take pictures tomorrow. I don't really press too much at once though, more so per dab. But today I pressed about 6 times lol. Usually I press the material twice.


----------



## 707humboldt (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Morridin1337 (May 8, 2015)

Been reading a lot on the forums here, done quite a few runs with my Robinair 1.5cfm two stage pump. So far, everything is working like a dream. Moving up to closed loop soon. More pics will come.


----------



## WarMachine (May 8, 2015)

Just a quick press of hash rosin. Not much pressed. 


The first one with a lot is the first press, the other is the second press.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 8, 2015)

What's the crack with this rosin tech guys? Is it better tasting than bho or is it just the ease of it? I would think it doesn't taste as nice due to high heat? I've only tried it once on some tiny pop corn crappy stuff and didn't get much to be honest so just left it be


----------



## disposition84 (May 8, 2015)

Happy pre shatterday... Got some new dewax tech were pla        ying with


----------



## WarMachine (May 8, 2015)

Ghettogrower187 said:


> What's the crack with this rosin tech guys? Is it better tasting than bho or is it just the ease of it? I would think it doesn't taste as nice due to high heat? I've only tried it once on some tiny pop corn crappy stuff and didn't get much to be honest so just left it be


To be honest, it does taste pretty good. I would say it is up there in flavor. I don't wanna say better tasting but its up there. The ease makes it a plus for sure. It's also nice cause you can take low grade hash (like I had, $10 a gram) and actually make it full melt. It actually taste better than smoking the hash straight up.


----------



## Joedank (May 8, 2015)

disposition84 said:


> Happy pre shatterday... Got some new dewax tech were plaView attachment 3414181 View attachment 3414182 View attachment 3414183 View attachment 3414184 View attachment 3414185 View attachment 3414186 View attachment 3414187 View attachment 3414188 ying with


looks like a pricey fruit roll up  great color...


----------



## yktind (May 8, 2015)

Your guys' shatter is amazing looking. Heres Some Hash Made the other Day:
45 (whiter) and 73 (more tan)


----------



## 707humboldt (May 8, 2015)

Dewaxing is the way to go, makes the best quality shit. Im all about inline dewaxing, wouldn't do a run any other way.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks war machine cleared it up a.bit that is good how u can turn low/mid grade hash into full melt I've recently harvested so might have to pull the Mrs hairstraightners out haha....

Got a low more trim and popcorn drying too ready to blast theyll be pic next week


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2015)

De waxing is how u get shatter isn't it? Sorry I'm pretty new to the concentrate game I've just been concentrating on making wax and nailing that as I don't have a vac chamber yet.....waits for abuse lol


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 9, 2015)

A modest 3g of slh wax smells super dank


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 11, 2015)

that's a nice cookie, well done for no vac

you don't have to de wax to get shatter, but it helps
notice how thin @disposition84 slabs are?

leaving your oil in a thin film under low heat, with no agitation (whipping) is pretty much the way to get shatter


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks man just a steady heat of 110°f gets the job done....I'm starting to make more oil lately so a vac and chamber might be in order...I've never whipped my oil maybe my initial scrape might be too early or I'm a bit too heavy handed with it


----------



## researching (May 11, 2015)

Some Sour OG wax/crumble from a 47gm popcorn run. Stanky greasy tasty goodness!


----------



## hyroot (May 13, 2015)

there's new laws for bho in here in Cali. Now its public endangerment and a 3 year mandatory sentence.. A house just blew up yesterday that's 10 min away from me. In my area everyone is making a huge deal out of it.


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 14, 2015)

Another little piece for y'all this ones psychosis cheese real terpy this little lot


----------



## DrGreenLeaf (May 15, 2015)

Some Wi-Fi my buddy dropped off..

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Ghettogrower187 (May 15, 2015)

My lil stash of wax and honeycomb


----------



## hyroot (May 15, 2015)

9lb hammer flower rosin



yeah yeah I see the plant matter too. I prefer making rosin from hash. I have a bunch of fresh frozen trim. But waiting to grab a new wine cooler fridge before I make some bubble.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 18, 2015)

what do you do with the wine cooler fridge?


----------



## hyroot (May 18, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> what do you do with the wine cooler fridge?



slow dry the trichomes and cure them in there. You want to keep them below 55 degrees with no to little humidity at all times so they don't oxidize, cake out and so they stay a white color. Looking like white china heroin. When you press them into a dab they are completely transparent like glass with no color. I'm in the desert. It's hot and dry and I cant just dry the trichomes on a shelf. its too warm even with a/c


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 18, 2015)

ok that's what I thought
good idea


----------



## researching (May 19, 2015)

hyroot said:


> there's new laws for bho in here in Cali. Now its public endangerment and a 3 year mandatory sentence.. A house just blew up yesterday that's 10 min away from me. In my area everyone is making a huge deal out of it.


Too many idiots always fuk it up for the rest!


----------



## researching (May 20, 2015)

Here is some nice Sour OG full melt pressed bubble. Notice the color change as we go from beginning to end.


----------



## francy420 (May 22, 2015)

Run to resin mountain. A little Training Day dry sift. Still needs one more cleaning


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2015)

So yummmy looking guys!!


----------



## HydroGp (May 22, 2015)

DAMN!!


----------



## R&RHashman (May 28, 2015)

not making hash is killing me . props to you guys looks great


----------



## hyroot (May 28, 2015)

btw anyone looking for wine coolers. Spend the extra money for a higher end one. The cheaper ones run so much more watts. I almost bought a danby one that runs 15 amps / 1640 watts. For $200 more you can get one that runs less than 200w. And cools better ironically. Best buy has them cheaper than home depot. Only by $50 though. The brand I ended up going with is kalorik


----------



## R&RHashman (May 28, 2015)

wine coolers? what for not to drink I hope! nasty stuff right up there with boon's farms and mad dog 20/20

but seriously what for?


----------



## R&RHashman (May 28, 2015)

ok boys and girls got a question to ask, anyone have any hands on experience with an OBE from emotek labs ?


----------



## hyroot (May 29, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> wine coolers? what for not to drink I hope! nasty stuff right up there with boon's farms and mad dog 20/20
> 
> but seriously what for?


.
drying, storing, curing ice wax, rosin, hash and so on. They need to be kept below 55 degrees with low humidity at all times to prevent oxidizing, degrading, caking out..


----------



## R&RHashman (May 29, 2015)

ahhh I was thinking something totally different. mini fridge basically


----------



## hyroot (May 29, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> ahhh I was thinking something totally different. mini fridge basically



yeah but the wine coolers you can control the exact temp degree and exact humidity percentage. Regular fridges even frost free ones produce too much humidity.


----------



## torturekiller420 (May 31, 2015)

Both sheets are live resin nug runs, Top is Stars, Bottom is Stars and Harlequin. Done through a closed loop system. These are not made by me but by a gentlemen that's helping me get my feet the ground in a new state and teaching me the things ive dying to learn via hands on. Im learning a lot about extractions via closed loop systems and hes teaching me a ton of new things about growing. Really an amazing guy, plus Oregon is a beautiful state! Anyways. Slabs!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 2, 2015)

here is some 73µ just after finishing microplaning


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jun 2, 2015)

hyroot said:


> here is some 73µ just after finishing microplaning
> 
> View attachment 3432221


How do you find the time while doing all of this?
Hyroot
I have a clothing line, my own extract / flower company. I'm actually a sub contractorHyroot Pharms I also work as an esco agent for inda gro lighting.
Hyroot
I work for a seed company testing and promotions. I'm a grower, hash maker, breeder, and sometimes bho maker.
Hyroot
I do consulting for other dispensaries. Building my own lighting company.
Hyroot
By the end of the year I will be opening a very high end dipsensary in SoCal on my own. Fyi that takes about 100k to.do that.​


----------



## hyroot (Jun 2, 2015)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> How do you find the time while doing all of this?
> Hyroot
> I have a clothing line, my own extract / flower company. I'm actually a sub contractorHyroot Pharms I also work as an esco agent for inda gro lighting.
> Hyroot
> ...



I work my ass off that's how. I only take a day off twice a month. That's usually driving around grabbing supplies. I did leave hd botanical because they screwed me . but they never learned my tech though hehehe. You also forgot to mention the tattoo shop.

no i don't sell bowlers for the clothing company just shirts and hoodies. hats coming soon. website coming soon as soon as I find the time to make one. I'm not paying 2k for a website when I can make it myself for far less. We wiill also be carrying dry sift screens, rosin screens, blotting screens. I'm also working on my own line of full mesh extract bags. I've been using my instagram and paypal for now..


----------



## hyroot (Jun 2, 2015)

73µ


45µ


----------



## Joedank (Jun 2, 2015)

torturekiller420 said:


> Both sheets are live resin nug runs, Top is Stars, Bottom is Stars and Harlequin. Done through a closed loop system. These are not made by me but by a gentlemen that's helping me get my feet the ground in a new state and teaching me the things ive dying to learn via hands on. Im learning a lot about extractions via closed loop systems and hes teaching me a ton of new things about growing. Really an amazing guy, plus Oregon is a beautiful state! Anyways. Slabs!
> View attachment 3431455


from what i understand even food grade silicon and ANY hydrocarbons is a nonono... but thats just me . i use those for baking ...and foil parchment for bho


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 3, 2015)

Some stuff I made using the mz12x. Came out pretty nice.


----------



## francy420 (Jun 3, 2015)

Not all of us are lazy stoners. I don't care what they think of you Hyroot. that is some amazing bubble. That 45u oh my god yummy.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 3, 2015)

francy420 said:


> Not all of us are lazy stoners. I don't care what they think of you Hyroot. that is some amazing bubble. That 45u oh my god yummy.



Thanks. I don't care either. Its so sad how they spend all their time talking and posting about me. What do they think it accomplishes? In reality absolutely nothing..


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 4, 2015)

it the interwebs, thick skin is a must, and so is tearing down anything anyone says apparently. mad props stuff looks awesome


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 6, 2015)

so I have to evap still but one gallon on THC loaded home made hooch.
should make a lot of hash I hope


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry i got confused.
What is it?
Or your intent with it?


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 6, 2015)

it is the result of a test run of a machine that uses alcohol in a pressurized/heated/chilled? environment I don't know I didn't build it or run it .
just the lucky guy that got the results need to evaporate it all off gonna take forever. hope it is worth it lol


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jun 8, 2015)

Some 4 Star Bubble Pressed with a 90 micron SS


----------



## hyroot (Jun 10, 2015)

73µ microplaned bubble. Been at room temp for over a week. No caking out yet.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 10, 2015)

ive got a bubble machine and 2.5lbs of OLD mixed trim. going to make a run and see what happens waiting on the bags to show up


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 10, 2015)

Not my system but I get to help/learn a bit more today on the Mr.Extractor. Super cool machine. Simple, purrrty, and always produces a superb product.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 10, 2015)

This is after about 5 hours in the vac oven, pre-flip. Already stable at room temp. Flipped and back in the chamber until tomorrow.
Have a good night everyone!


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 17, 2015)

so the bubble making was fun. the material was ground up for butane blasting that never happened so im sure when I dothis again with no ground up material it will look better but ...


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 17, 2015)

and some more


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 18, 2015)

not sure what we are going to do with all of it lol. still have around a half lb of the best trim(still old as shit) of the bunch to run. just wish it had not been ground up.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 18, 2015)

OG Kush Nug run and Orange Crush nug run through the Mr. Extractor.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Twitch (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 18, 2015)

seriously my monitor taste like crap stop making me lick the screen brother twitch


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 18, 2015)

so it looks like the OBE from EMOTEK labs is the new toys and training is on the 23rd! cant wait!!!!!


----------



## JPioze (Jun 20, 2015)

hyroot said:


> 73µ microplaned bubble. Been at room temp for over a week. No caking out yet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437427


Looks good hyroot, just wondering why a full week of openness? Whats ur humidity? again looks great.


Bellow is some Uk cheese 1996 hydro cup runner up, 45u. 24 hours open air.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 20, 2015)

JPioze said:


> Looks good hyroot, just wondering why a full week of openness? Whats ur humidity? again looks great.
> 
> 
> Bellow is some Uk cheese 1996 hydro cup runner up, 45u. 24 hours open air.



The jar wasn't open the whole time lol. I just didn't keep it in the fridge because I didn't want to run the power for 2 little jars I have left that I'm keeping to myself. Still hasn't caked out.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 21, 2015)

Some 90u in the spirit of Hash Church



And some of that 90u rosin


----------



## Twitch (Jun 21, 2015)

hair straightener on low?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 21, 2015)

yessir!


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a hair straightener that goes down to 120!!! ITs my girls but she spend a pretty penny on it a while ago.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 21, 2015)

budbro18 said:


> I have a hair straightener that goes down to 120!!! ITs my girls but she spend a pretty penny on it a while ago.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## budbro18 (Jun 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> View attachment 3444833



HAHAHAHAHA Ive seen that second one before. But yeah she smokes as much as i do so she was amped when i told her shes got a perfect one for it. Goes up in 10 degree increments. Havent tested with a thermocouple or IR gun but its really cool compared to other people lowest setting. 

Best part is shes had it for like 10+ years so if it breaks she doesnt even care!!! Said shes surprised it lasted this long. 

Gotta pick up a bench vice and ill be set to rosin everything!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 21, 2015)

The one I'm using is pretty cheap. It says 140f but it just has a wheel dial and I suspect it's prob not the most accurate.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> The one I'm using is pretty cheap. It says 140f but it just has a wheel dial and I suspect it's prob not the most accurate.


Yeah thats what most people have. Look for some generic clones of high end ones. Thats what this was and it was still $100 or more but compared to the $300 they charge for "salon quality" ones it was a deal that long ago. 

This one is cool enough that i can basically touch it and not burn myself. Its warm but just on that edge of warm and hot. Perfect for bubble/sift rosin and for re-pattying out the slab after.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 21, 2015)

i was thinking about a tee shirt press n dry ice extract and xtract the kief for rossin just a thought


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 21, 2015)

thump easy said:


> i was thinking about a tee shirt press n dry ice extract and xtract the kief for rossin just a thought


T-shirt presses work but if youre handy you could easily make something probably better and more for your application. As well as more accurate heat probably. Ive also heard people are trying to make rosin machines so if you can wait it would probably be worth it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 21, 2015)

Francy has a really neat invention he made for pressing rosin . Hopefully he can show us in here.


----------



## francy420 (Jun 25, 2015)

Here she be. Just a hair straightener taken apart and glued to a vise grip clamp. I never was very successful with pressing flowers until I made this. Now every flower I press returns at least 8%. That is the lowest return yet from a strain. I still use my other straightener for pressing hash though. All the pressure isn't needed, and my other one goes down to 230 degrees. This one only goes down to 300, but is perfect for flowers.

I have also been pressing contaminant piles from dry sift, but can't seem to get it to not come out greenish. I never press my good dry sift. If anybody has a good method let me know. I was thinking of trying like a 5 micron screen instead of 25 micron. It is more green if I use a 45u. So I imagine a smaller micron might help clean it up?


----------



## francy420 (Jun 25, 2015)

Some presses.


----------



## norcalmopar (Jun 25, 2015)

for my personal stash...small nug dry ice sieve, then a fast 15 second qwet with 180proof, air dried then baked @ 105F for less than 10 minuets. over a lb of jack nugs only yielding 1.5g of rock hard shatter...idc bcause it tastes like it should...jack


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 25, 2015)

So you used over 448 grams of nugs, and yielded 1.5g...? Did something go wrong..? I mean it looks great don't get me wrong, but why such a low yield??


----------



## norcalmopar (Jun 25, 2015)

did a dry sieve with dry ice and usedaa that kief foa an equally short quick wash in ethanol


----------



## hyroot (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Jun 26, 2015)

francy420 said:


> Here she be. Just a hair straightener taken apart and glued to a vise grip clamp. I never was very successful with pressing flowers until I made this. Now every flower I press returns at least 8%. That is the lowest return yet from a strain. I still use my other straightener for pressing hash though. All the pressure isn't needed, and my other one goes down to 230 degrees. This one only goes down to 300, but is perfect for flowers.
> 
> I have also been pressing contaminant piles from dry sift, but can't seem to get it to not come out greenish. I never press my good dry sift. If anybody has a good method let me know. I was thinking of trying like a 5 micron screen instead of 25 micron. It is more green if I use a 45u. So I imagine a smaller micron might help clean it up?View attachment 3447643 View attachment 3447644


That's legit dude. Very creative and good idea.


----------



## francy420 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## francy420 (Jul 1, 2015)

Fucking loader is acting funny. Above pics are some 4th run so-so's pressed and rolled Frenchy Cannoli style.


----------



## mrfloaty (Jul 1, 2015)

Hears a picture of my home made bho got to the wax stage without loising to much flavour and my new toy from extraction experts close Collum tube but can anyone tell me how long to soak under presser for or a link to a three that will explain this.....
cheers


----------



## JPioze (Jul 2, 2015)

francy420 said:


> Fucking loader is acting funny. Above pics are some 4th run so-so's pressed and rolled Frenchy Cannoli style.


dam looks fucking on point for a 4th run.


----------



## francy420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah one and 2 are 6* but I feel that label really needs to be given by someone other than the hash maker him/her self


----------



## hyroot (Jul 3, 2015)

francy420 said:


> View attachment 3452082 View attachment 3452079 View attachment 3452081


Nice cannolis. Good job. Greasy ass hash. I bet it will be very tastey


----------



## francy420 (Jul 3, 2015)

So tasty it almost hurts lol


----------



## francy420 (Jul 4, 2015)

120u 

73u


----------



## francy420 (Jul 4, 2015)

What the fuck is with the loader. Again no text which I put in. Fucking lame. Anyhow macros with my new 30-200x usb microscope.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

I love them closeups francy!

I also completely agree on the 6*. 





I just wanted to share this picture of the trichome heads suspended in water.


----------



## francy420 (Jul 8, 2015)

I love that fucking shot


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 8, 2015)

francy420 said:


> I love that fucking shot


Thanks Bro.  

I actually was compelled to have a sip of that water. I can't remember that ever happening before haha.


----------



## yktind (Jul 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks Bro.
> 
> I actually was compelled to have a sip of that water. I can't remember that ever happening before haha.


Gotta say it does look tasty! Nice Blonde color.


----------



## francy420 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah man I have never seen heads floating like that. Awesome!


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 9, 2015)

Sum Tahoe wax


----------



## francy420 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## francy420 (Jul 10, 2015)

OMG this fucking loader. Whenever I type text then add pics it fucking erases the text. So fucking annoying. Anyhow OG-18 dry sift.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 11, 2015)

Miss me? 70 micron "Fabio Gold" (GSC forum Bagseed) Bubble Hash


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Thundercat (Jul 12, 2015)

Very pretty.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jul 12, 2015)

so I finally finished the winterization of all that crap oil and it made goo like I expected but its heady so im happy


----------



## R&RHashman (Jul 12, 2015)

and some more pics


then I folded it up to weigh it


looks like poop but given the crap nature of the oil I started with im happy.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jul 12, 2015)

you guys remember that one gallon jug of THC loaded home made gin that I was going to winterize and dehydrate?


----------



## R&RHashman (Jul 12, 2015)

its purging


----------



## francy420 (Jul 13, 2015)

Holy 73u that looks amazing


----------



## R&RHashman (Jul 13, 2015)

yeah its more red then black


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 15, 2015)

Exodus cheese wax
 
confidential cheese shatter


----------



## francy420 (Jul 16, 2015)

Training Day dry sift. Just what fell through during harvest.


----------



## yktind (Jul 16, 2015)

francy420 said:


> View attachment 3460705 View attachment 3460704 View attachment 3460703
> Training Day dry sift. Just what fell through during harvest.


At first glance I thought someone posted a pile of Coke haha. What are you using to take your shots BTW?


----------



## francy420 (Jul 17, 2015)

Just a cheap ass usb microscope. It works okay but the field of view is too large making it near impossible to focus in the entire shot.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jul 22, 2015)

These are runs done from last years outdoor, reason for the dark color. Done through my buddies Mr.Extractor. Hopefully ill be picking up my personal machine tomorrow. These were flip this rmorning.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

torturekiller420 said:


> These are runs done from last years outdoor, reason for the dark color. Done through my buddies Mr.Extractor. Hopefully ill be picking up my personal machine tomorrow. These were flip this rmorning.
> View attachment 3464631



Hit up hd botanical extractors They whole sale closed loop systems


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry, I wasent very clear on my post. Ive been training on a Mr.Extractor so that's what I went ahead and bought. Ill be picking it up tomorrow now it looks like. Thanks thoe Hyroot. I will be looking into additional systems that's are larger later on down the road. Ill get them a look.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 30, 2015)

My first dry sift. pretty pure in regards to heads but way too much plant matter. Got some carding to do.


----------



## Smokin Slot (Jul 30, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> My first dry sift. pretty pure in regards to heads but way too much plant matter. Got some carding to do.
> 
> View attachment 3469524


Can´t wait for my first dry sift in a few weeks 

Your stuff looks good !


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 30, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Can´t wait for my first dry sift in a few weeks
> 
> Your stuff looks good !


Thanks Smokin Slot! That static tech is great!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 30, 2015)

Nor-Cal Cuttings said:


> View attachment 3469521



Wu Tang


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 30, 2015)

that's exactly what I was thinking lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 30, 2015)

A couple more shots of the same stuff, just better shot.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 2, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> its purging


Careful with your vac chamber and what im assuming is ethanol or isopropanol. It can crack the lid of your chamber depending on what exactly its made of. 

Thick slabs always look dark as fuck but dark slabs arent always thick! hahaha I bet if you purged in smaller batches youd be able to see the color/clarity better.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Aug 4, 2015)

some runs out of my new Mr.Extractor closed loop system with dewaxing column. Im absolutely loving it, but im already on the hunt for a 3-5 pound machine.


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 4, 2015)

torturekiller420 said:


> some runs out of my new Mr.Extractor closed loop system with dewaxing column. Im absolutely loving it, but im already on the hunt for a 3-5 pound machine.
> View attachment 3472778 View attachment 3472779 View attachment 3472780 View attachment 3472782


Looks fantastic !


----------



## torturekiller420 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 4, 2015)

Exodus cheese


----------



## torturekiller420 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Twitch (Aug 7, 2015)

Twitch Extracts made it to a shop.


----------



## norcal mmj (Aug 8, 2015)

Trim run ftw.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 10, 2015)

iwe meets rosintech. solventless shatter


----------



## hyroot (Aug 11, 2015)

Dry sift rosintech solventless shatter


----------



## Yekke (Aug 15, 2015)

Dried, yet unpressed, water hash made from seeded buds with lots of amber trichomes 
There's a full resolution version on my Golden Diesel breeding journal.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 16, 2015)

yes triple post I am a post whore 

Romulan Rosin and just pulled 2 slabs out the oven will photo now


----------



## Twitch (Aug 16, 2015)

Here they are.


----------



## francy420 (Aug 16, 2015)

Twitch just curious why your vacing the rosin? Moisture? I do it once in a while. Usually just fucking around though.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 16, 2015)

huh vacing rosin where did I say that?


----------



## Twitch (Aug 16, 2015)

ok I went back and read it, that was confusing, slabs of bho, waiting till the press comes into start making slabs of rosin.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 18, 2015)

73u pre 98 bubba / marrionberry kush


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 19, 2015)

PSBC Kushberry


----------



## hyroot (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Bhomberman (Sep 3, 2015)

Loving the pics. Here's a shot from a run I did today.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 5, 2015)

White nightmare . All fresh frozen 

45u icewax

 

73u icewax 

 

Flower rosin


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 6, 2015)

Sirdabsalot462 where are you I miss you!!!!!


Sirdabs helped me a lot in the beginning of my quest for full melt. He's a true gent was always there to answer any questions I had and give me words of encouragement.


some full melt dry sift - one single pass with the static tek


----------



## Twitch (Sep 6, 2015)

I was actually just thinking of him Guzias and VP, Snaps is offline now, they are cracking down here in CO for grows


----------



## Bhomberman (Sep 6, 2015)

Couple shots from today's run, 38g mixed bag of full nugs to 6.8g. Still want to increase my yields a percent or 2 but my set up is definetly Mickey Mouse to what's out there now. Might be the best I can do. Still nice consistent smoke ..errr vapour ...


----------



## hyroot (Sep 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sirdabsalot462 where are you I miss you!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sirdabs helped me a lot in the beginning of my quest for full melt. He's a true gent was always there to answer any questions I had and give me words of encouragement.
> ...




Dannng that looks good


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 8, 2015)

some exodus cheese wax not the greenhouse seed version but the real clone only, we dont get much wax here in the uk and if on rare occasions you can its around £60-£80 a gram for wax and shatter.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 8, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> I was actually just thinking of him Guzias and VP, Snaps is offline now, they are cracking down here in CO for grows



Why? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 8, 2015)

Exodus cheese shatter rate dale l darkness shatter
 
Confidential cheese rosin
 
Con cheese shatter i think. Just a few of the latest runs


----------



## Twitch (Sep 8, 2015)

why what?


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 8, 2015)

Cracking down on grows


----------



## Twitch (Sep 9, 2015)

Because the government wants to control it, only 12 plants per household now in most of CO and they have busted a couple of growers already in pueblo. They are going through utility bills in el paso county as I type looking for people with higher utility bills.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> Because the government wants to control it, only 12 plants per household now in most of CO and they have busted a couple of growers already in pueblo. They are going through utility bills in el paso county as I type looking for people with higher utility bills.



Wow that's bullshit. I was thinking of moving to co given the new laws here in cali. That bill is still incomplete I guess and hasn't been signed. It's up in the air. It basically recriminilizes mj. Fuck i don't know where to go now. All the other legal states are fucked by regulations.

What about patients with red cards in Co?


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 9, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Wow that's bullshit. I was thinking of moving to co given the new laws here in cali. That bill is still incomplete I guess and hasn't been signed. It's up in the air. It basically recriminilizes mj. Fuck i don't know where to go now. All the other legal states are fucked by regulations.
> 
> What about patients with red cards in Co?


What new laws in Cali...?


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> What new laws in Cali...?


AB 266, SB 643, AB 243


----------



## Twitch (Sep 9, 2015)

12 for red card holders 6 for rec. and care givers are limited to 99 and they are now doing back ground checks and care givers have to now go apply in a similar fashion as dispensaries and rec clubs long waiting lists, they the MMED are 9 months behind on on licensing, I was looking into a mips and a small building just to do rosin and 9 months before they would even get to my application.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> 12 for red card holders 6 for rec. and care givers are limited to 99 and they are now doing back ground checks and care givers have to now go apply in a similar fashion as dispensaries and rec clubs long waiting lists, they the MMED are 9 months behind on on licensing, I was looking into a mips and a small building just to do rosin and 9 months before they would even get to my application.



So it would take me a year to be able to get anything along those lines. Geez. Id have to work for another farm in the mean time. I'm just better off staying put I guess. 

The stupid shit about new laws here. Is it contradicts the existing laws for prop 215 and the legalization initiatives. One its legal here in 2017, it will negate and supercede these current new laws in the works. 

I think they're just trying to get federal money by pushing all these ass backwards regulations.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 9, 2015)

It's fucked... I was willing to play ball and follow the rules but now they are getting stupid, no point even in getting a red card... Shit is dumb....


----------



## Twitch (Sep 9, 2015)

oh you have to live here for 2 years before you can do anything, my 2 years hits nov 13th


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> oh you have to live here for 2 years before you can do anything, my 2 years hits nov 13th


I thought you just had to be a resident (90days) to qualify for anything. Aside from the waiting lists.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 9, 2015)

nope 2 years before you can apply for licensing of any kind, you can be a care giver but they are changing those laws as well, they are trying to stop people from coming in from other states.... kinda what I did...


----------



## R&RHashman (Sep 10, 2015)

twitch I seen the pics of the press, that really sucks. I have an interview in the morning at another extraction company hope it goes well !
need to make some golden goodness


----------



## Twitch (Sep 10, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> twitch I seen the pics of the press, that really sucks. I have an interview in the morning at another extraction company hope it goes well !
> need to make some golden goodness


yea it sucks it is at fedex now, next week i'll get the new one.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 11, 2015)

in the mean time


----------



## R&RHashman (Sep 11, 2015)

always top notch man. so interview went well thought I was going into interview for a packaging position but an extractor spot opened up hope it is mine.
and I get home and lucky me I got another interview with an extraction company this afternoon. looks like things are starting to look up on the job front


----------



## francy420 (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## francy420 (Sep 11, 2015)

Some Lost Coast Hahsh Plant dry sift. First cleaning with static parchment


----------



## R&RHashman (Sep 11, 2015)

second interview went even better!, ! should have a solid yes or no on Monday/Tuesday so looks like either Mahatma or evolabs will be getting my services
sooo stoked ! mahatma is rolling out a new machine/process to make the clear from socal. evolabs makes c02 shatter and wax ! either way I am going to learn some amazing tek


----------



## doubletake (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey guys I'm a dumbass and melts my line from my chamber to pump could anyone suggest what I could get from the hardware store to make this work again, I cut and re inserted and taped but there's still a leaks and can only get to -28 instead of -31 or -30 or whatever,
Much appreciated guys id rather by a cord and a adapter, rather then a whole new kit.


----------



## R&RHashman (Sep 12, 2015)

so just get another length of air hose and stick it over the barbs. unless I am misunderstanding


----------



## Ray black (Sep 13, 2015)

hyroot said:


> White nightmare . All fresh frozen
> 
> 45u icewax
> 
> ...



Hey man what's that white nightmare taste like?


----------



## hyroot (Sep 13, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Hey man what's that white nightmare taste like?



Smells like tangerines. Onset taste is fresh cut oranges and skunk. Exhale flavor more like lemon.

Low yielder too. Extremely frosty though.


----------



## Ray black (Sep 13, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Smells like tangerines. Onset taste is fresh cut oranges and skunk. Exhale flavor more like lemon.
> 
> Low yielder too. Extremely frosty though.


Nice man, thanks for the quick response

Lemon like og kush - lemon?
Or
Super lemon haze / Las Vegas lemon - lemon?

Just wondering bro..


----------



## hyroot (Sep 13, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Nice man, thanks for the quick response
> 
> Lemon like og kush - lemon?
> Or
> ...



Lemon like lemon that grows on a tree that I squeeze into ice tea


----------



## Ray black (Sep 13, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Lemon like lemon that grows on a tree that I squeeze into ice tea


K perfect, thanks


----------



## Smokin Slot (Sep 15, 2015)

Traditional made Hash


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 15, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Traditional made Hash
> 
> View attachment 3500585
> 
> View attachment 3500586


How was this made?

From my understanding both charas(hand rubbed) and sieved glands are both "traditional" methods of making hash, this looks like neither.


----------



## francy420 (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## francy420 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ran some bubble the other day from bud I had to harvest about 2 weeks early due to my move to Cali. I have never seen 25u this good in my bags yet. Stuff was amazing and made some killer rosin.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 18, 2015)

francy420 said:


> Ran some bubble the other day from bud I had to harvest about 2 weeks early due to my move to Cali. I have never seen 25u this good in my bags yet. Stuff was amazing and made some killer rosin.



When you harvest early the trichome heads haven't fully developed. So they are smaller and mostly end up in the 25u. If you let the plants a go a little longer than normal you will end up with more in the 90u.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## francy420 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks D Urbmon I didn't want to go there. I really only shared it because you rarely get to see 25u that nice.


----------



## Moe Flo (Sep 19, 2015)

Just some QWISO of Sour Diesel


----------



## hyroot (Sep 20, 2015)

Quick squish for some rosin


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 20, 2015)

@Moe Flo Thats some gnarly looking QWISO.

@hyroot I wish your pictures would focus because I wouldn't mind seeing the beautiful purity you've squeezed out of the nugs


----------



## Joedank (Sep 20, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> 12 for red card holders 6 for rec. and care givers are limited to 99 and they are now doing back ground checks and care givers have to now go apply in a similar fashion as dispensaries and rec clubs long waiting lists, they the MMED are 9 months behind on on licensing, I was looking into a mips and a small building just to do rosin and 9 months before they would even get to my application.


we are limited to 32 without the plant count extentions . with the new regs we are all going down to 32 at our spots and probly switching to DWC. the caregiver regisration it volintary still and quite easy/ quick compared to mantaining a "rec" permit altohough both are just bullshit cmpared to opening a brewery...lol


----------



## Twitch (Sep 20, 2015)

@hyroot I found out from a doctor the 12 plant count per house hold is just for rec. you can still have 99 if a doctor gives it to you, but they are making the patients jump through more hoops doctors actually want MRIs CTs X-rays and a doctor's references to get the red card. No more going in and saying "oh I have trouble sleeping or my back hurts." For rec. you could have 15 people growing their pot in one house, that is why they made the 12 plant per household rule. They are also making it clear that the address on your red card is the address you have to have your medical grow at, you can't have 1 red card and set up 3 spots. 

I race motorcycles and needless to say I have crash more than I can count and it takes a toll on your body, so it has never been a problem for me to get my red card. I show them the 8 inch scare on my shoulder where they put a 7 inch titanium plate 11 and half screws yes half, doctor broke the head off while drilling some bone together and what appears to be bailing wire. I also have bone spurs on my knees right one is real bad split the pad that your knee cap sits on, I also have arthritis and bone spurs on my spine. Along with half a dozen oxycontin oxycodone and hydrocodone bottles, they don't ask to many questions. My last mmj doctor told me I should quit racing lmao.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 20, 2015)

@Twitch. Luckily here. Jerry brown hasn't signed the regulation bills yet. People have been email and phone blasting the governors office so much there's constant busy signals if you call. AMMA and CCC are gearing up to file law suits against the state if the bills are signed. They violate prop 215 and sb 420


Anyway we still don't have any plant limits or posession limits. All you need is a rec. I get the regular mild check up. They ask questions, check your blood pressure, reflexes, pulse rate, listen to your breathing with a stethoscope.

I broke my left hand and it healed broken when I was a kid. We couldn't afford a doctor. My dad was getting locked up at the time for fraud. So I have arthritis in my arm. I never raced motorcycles. I did do bmx racing when I was a kid and was sponsored. I did crash Pretty hard a few times. I don't think that affected me though lol. I also do need it for sleep. Literally I will only sleep 2-3 hours a day without pot. 3 years ago my place was robbed. Blah blah blah. I didn't smoke for over 3 months. It was hard. It seemed like I never slept .

With our indoor farming and outdoor. We all get soar backs and feet and legs. Ganj helps out quite a bit with that. I love smoking some cbd before bed time.

Btw I was reading laws in other states. I can't find anything on the 2 years having to apply for anything. You don't have to live in Co for at least 90 days to get a state id anymore. You can get it the day you show up. So the 2 year might have changed too. I remember reading the 90 day thing last year. Selling to a dispensary license is around 10k though in Co. Plus application fee.

As of jan 1st in oregon you have to show 2 years residence ro be able to grow. You don't need to be a resident to get a card though. Wierd.


----------



## francy420 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## francy420 (Sep 21, 2015)

Some cool rosin shots 120u Barb from House of the Great Gardener


----------



## Bruce knowles (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah boy love it looking sick people have you made more this year 2015


----------



## Twitch (Sep 21, 2015)

It is 2 years for licensing for mips or dispensaries or grows but to have a grow you have to has a point of sale, they have this vertical interrogation where the shops have to grow 70% of what they sell. it is fucking weird. I'll see if i can find some documents because when I went to apply for my mips for the Rosin they told me I cant apply till November 13 because that will be my 2 years here.


----------



## francy420 (Sep 22, 2015)

The Barb House of The Great Gardener 73u


----------



## francy420 (Sep 22, 2015)

Lost Coast Hash Plant 73u


----------



## hyroot (Sep 22, 2015)

Some microplaning ice wax I did this morning


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 22, 2015)

some cindys blue cheese bho 30 gram popcorn run than low temp evaporated on griddle till most bubbles gone then added everclear and poured into mason jar and into the deep freeze at -18 over night should have been longer next run will leave to freeze for a full 48 hours but the filter weighed .2 extra.


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 22, 2015)

Still getting my live resin down, crumbled up a little on the sides, but none the less a fucking mazing. If anyone would like to point out tips for live resin, let me know. My first time i let moisture condense in the chamber and it turned to sugar haha, now im getting shatter but with a little bit of crumble on the edges lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 23, 2015)

francy420 said:


> View attachment 3505722 View attachment 3505723
> 
> The Barb House of The Great Gardener 73u


mmmm dat barb. I guess it's not just hype eh?

What's the taste and high like?


----------



## francy420 (Sep 23, 2015)

The barb I got is very lemony, and piney. I like it. High is good nothing extraordinary.


----------



## Mr.CrumWell (Sep 25, 2015)

OHO (Organic hash Oil)
the purest dab know to man. its like smoking flower but a dab at the same time. so natural. no petroleum or heat used to make this. its the pure pure…

just posted a how to thread on making this. if anyone is interested. (ITS A GAME CHANGER)
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
https://www.rollitup.org/t/oho-organic-hash-oil.884998/


----------



## Twitch (Sep 25, 2015)

sorry the kleen extract solution is not a game changer.


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 25, 2015)

Soooo it's a qwETOH with a fatty price tag... I'll stick to my moonshine oh wait, same shit basically except I made it...


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 25, 2015)

Did another live resin nug run today. Today I mixed my purple og 18 nugs and trainwreck nugs to make... Purplewreck 18 LOL. Anyway it's purging as we speak. Been about 1 hour. Will have more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 26, 2015)

looks fire, are you able to keep the temps under 0 through out the whole extraction process?


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you and yes, I use dry ice to keep below 0.My temp gun only reads to -13 so I can't be exact as I mostly see --- (too cold) LOL. I use stainless steel extraction tubes, stays cool longer. I know some people like glass. But glass scares me haha.

Edit: Forgot to take pics, will do it so time tomorrow. I have been busy.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have been squishing bus lately and i have to say I'm more then impressed. I didn't think i would like it but it's awesome the quality of the high namely. It's like a more heady high to me kind a strong sativa


----------



## hyroot (Sep 27, 2015)

Ice wax baby dun dun dun da da dun dun


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 28, 2015)

Well like I said I owe you pics, so I took more during the process  Live resin nug run Purplewreck 18.


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 29, 2015)

So I did another live resin run... And this shit is starting to piss me off LOL. I get great looking product, but my fucking god, it likes to crumble up on the sides! UGHGHGHGHGHGHGHG LOL What can I do to correct this? Im still learning my live resin, so any info would be appreciated.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 29, 2015)

Run it as soon as possible after it dries. It wouldnt technically be "live resin" but youll generally have a better time with it. Dont dry if fast but get it fully dried. Ive kinda given up on live resin because of a few reasons but doing it freshly dried has yielded great results for me so no reason to want to hassle with it anymore.

Also it can be from possible water picked up from the plant/trichs. Other people claim its because you can also capture so many terps that they can make it sappy and budder quickly due to their solvent like nature.


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 29, 2015)

budbro18 said:


> Run it as soon as possible after it dries. It wouldnt technically be "live resin" but youll generally have a better time with it. Dont dry if fast but get it fully dried. Ive kinda given up on live resin because of a few reasons but doing it freshly dried has yielded great results for me so no reason to want to hassle with it anymore.
> 
> Also it can be from possible water picked up from the plant/trichs. Other people claim its because you can also capture so many terps that they can make it sappy and budder quickly due to their solvent like nature.


That;s what im thinking it's most likely moisture. I watch it like a hawk, but can't prevent everything. My first live resin run I let mositure condense in the chamber, and make sugar, so I try to watch out now. Im thinking it could also be the more thin areas that are purging quicker and turning into crumble. 

Im trying live resin and for the taste. I don't mind crumble, and in all honestly I prefer it. This is what I am aiming for and I am getting pretty damn close, if only the sides wouldn't crumble up lol
By Moxie


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 29, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> That;s what im thinking it's most likely moisture. I watch it like a hawk, but can't prevent everything. My first live resin run I let mositure condense in the chamber, and make sugar, so I try to watch out now. Im thinking it could also be the more thin areas that are purging quicker and turning into crumble.
> 
> Im trying live resin and for the taste. I don't mind crumble, and in all honestly I prefer it. This is what I am aiming for and I am getting pretty damn close, if only the sides wouldn't crumble up lol
> By Moxie



Nice yeah i dont really mind the consistency of anything as long as its quality. However, for me when i do live resin runs and it waxes up its really sticky wax and is hard to handle/move. But yeah looks on point!


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 30, 2015)

Well I may do another run today so we will see how it goes.


----------



## CBDFarm (Oct 1, 2015)

Doing a trim run next and hopefully another nug run tomorrow.


----------



## CBDFarm (Oct 3, 2015)

First flip, should be done late tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 4, 2015)

Finally figured rosin out lol.
some nasty keif squished at 235.


----------



## CBDFarm (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 5, 2015)

Raspberry Fire Wax. Super potent. Earth rich taste.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 10, 2015)

2 oz cindys blue cheese trim run been in the vac since early this morning coming along nicely new to vacs pic one first batch was in everclear then cold boiled under vacuum. pic two second batch thats been in vacuum chamber since 7 am blasted then put it on pyrex pan on hot pan of water came back to it barley bubbleing then into the chamber it went pic 3 before it went in this morning.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 11, 2015)

the finshed product yield 3 grams.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 12, 2015)

Some girl scout cookies and og my buddy made. HD botanical / talking plant extracts



I tried some last night. Yeah I'm a hippie-crit. I have seen the test he's gotten back before. He's hitting 0 -10 ppm's.

He explained the whole process of what he's doing now. I was too tired to take it all in. He's using chillers and some other shit now. Has 3 vacuum ovens going. It's a ridiculous set up.








My rosin


Cherry pie flower rosin. No flash / flash


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 12, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> the finshed product yield 3 grams.


ok it wasnt done did a couple more purges now it is some shatter.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 12, 2015)

9lb hammer flower rosin


----------



## cannakis (Oct 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> 9lb hammer flower rosin
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520180


What was the yeild? Any references to great shatter making? I'm going to get butane and chamber I need to! I need to pull a Quarter of resin from an Ounce of bud At Least!!!!?!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 17, 2015)

More rosin



That'dab below is a 1/4 of that slab ^^^^


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 18, 2015)

Hashbar Og and Fuego mixed but there is some full melty in the crumbley one after it dried was the best. I just did a test batch on 4 oz of trim with some new bags. Im happy


----------



## Smokin Slot (Oct 19, 2015)

Some hash from Morocco...


----------



## Smokin Slot (Oct 23, 2015)

Today i did my very first attempt at the Rosin Tech with some very good Hash 


 

0,6 gramms of hash....I have the hair straightener set at 110C °.It was a bit to so i set it back to 90 C°.
 0,3g 




It has not become the purest concentrate, but for my first attempt, I am satisfied.


----------



## francy420 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dude you gotta press the hash in a pressing screen to separate all the contaminant from the oil.


----------



## Smokin Slot (Oct 23, 2015)

francy420 said:


> Dude you gotta press the hash in a pressing screen to separate all the contaminant from the oil.


Yes, you're right. I did not know that before I started my first attempt.
Tomorrow I will try it with a screen.


----------



## francy420 (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah I figured that is why I said something. You will be much more pleased with the results. Gotta start somewhere though right?


----------



## Smokin Slot (Oct 24, 2015)

2nd run ...this time with a pressing screen


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks very nice! Good job!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 28, 2015)

Just started washing a little bit ago. First wash. 25u, 45u, 73u, 120u, 160u, 190u. All came out blonde. / white.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 28, 2015)

73/90u


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice Hyroot! Love that microplane


----------



## Smokin Slot (Nov 1, 2015)

rosin tech with some very good morrocon hash


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 1, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Today i did my very first attempt at the Rosin Tech with some very good Hash
> View attachment 3526841
> 
> View attachment 3526843
> ...



Those first 2 pictures look like the hash I had smoked in Afghanistan ....very nice to say the least


----------



## BLVDog (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 2, 2015)

Grandoggy Purps - kief to rosin.


----------



## BLVDog (Nov 3, 2015)

Just got sum oil slick pads


----------



## R&RHashman (Nov 3, 2015)

some terpy Co2 dab

you can see through it
 
all in all some tasty dabs nice alert high no clue what strain guessing sativa


----------



## hyroot (Nov 3, 2015)

73/90u


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 5, 2015)

Green crack flower rosin, 20% great color and flavor.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 11, 2015)

Some 73/90u fresh frozen. I've taken it on the road all over and back. So it's a little darker but it has not caked out at all. Still full melt

Mix of 
Grape lime ricky 
Kobain kush
Nightmare cookies
Quantum kush
Adonis


----------



## hyroot (Nov 16, 2015)

120u bubble rosin

 

45u bubble rosin


----------



## shaggy340 (Nov 16, 2015)

some alien dawg bho nug run bud and butane frozen at minus 18.


----------



## shaggy340 (Nov 16, 2015)

and some mastodon trim run.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 18, 2015)

25/ 160u dry trim bubble hash / ice wax rosin


----------



## R&RHashman (Nov 19, 2015)

look at this interesting stuff
  

cant place the smell/taste not unplesent but HOLY cow this stuff is crazy fast to the stratosphere hehehe out here we is stoned immaculate


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2015)

So many yummy looking concentrates nice job guys!!


----------



## R&RHashman (Nov 19, 2015)

coming soon to a store near you, evolab makes their version of the clear good stuff man!


----------



## chewberto (Nov 22, 2015)

73u Ghost Og Bubble Hash, No Rosin Tech Applied. @Joedank


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 22, 2015)

so tired of looking at crappy rosin


----------



## lio lacidem (Nov 23, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> so tired of looking at crappy rosin


Gotta get used to It aslong as lab tests keep showing equal or higher thc levels then bho its here to stay imho.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 23, 2015)

that may be, my thc content is usually about 50-60....inherent properties of each extraction, i personally dont go for the big thc numbers

everything has its place, i probably shouldn't have said anything...might as well roll with it though
as far as pictures go, the induced apoptosis and being a heated extract is quite evident. you can spread it thin all day and try to have good lighting but it still frankly looks terrible, there are perfect examples on this very page. i know im being a dick..but this is a picture thread


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 23, 2015)

I've tried to make it twice, and must have done it wrong because I got no oil to press out of the buds. I like the idea that Rosin doesn't require a solvent, but I honestly think I still prefer my qwiso. I did have some super tasty BHO a couple weeks ago that I wouldn't shake a stick at . I like variety, so I don't mind the different methods as long as they are done properly. I typically make qwiso just because it works well for me in my situation. If I had access to more material I would love to make some frenchy style bubble, but it isn't practical for me. I've had a few different types of hash, but never any really clean bubble, or ice wax.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 23, 2015)

Well all my rosin pics and ice wax pics look better than the bho on this page and other pages. Someone is hating. That's obvious to anyone who comes on this page. Rosin and ice wax goes for money than bho these days too. No one wants Qwiso at all.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 23, 2015)

which is the rosin? from this page.. i could pick and choose from other pages or even threads to exaggerate my point







only thing thats obvious is you got upset... aint nobody callin you out or some shit.
and yea your sift.."ice wax" looks good

edit: nice edit btw


----------



## hyroot (Nov 23, 2015)

Minus the plant matter in the rosin they look exactly the same. The bho is just thicker. It wasn't left in a thin slab. 

I didn't get mad. I just called it as anyone would have.


----------



## R&RHashman (Nov 23, 2015)

HEY Hyroot its ok for people to have different opinions then your own. if you feel your extracts are better then the bho, good for you. no proof your tech makes better medicine. just an opinion.


----------



## pqppqpqq (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's some Dutch Treat flower rosin I pressed out today. 19% return from a single press.


----------



## PKHydro (Nov 23, 2015)

Some 90u/73u mix and some 45u bubble. Was surprised at the color difference between them

Oh and a pic of the sunset last night for good measure.


----------



## lio lacidem (Nov 24, 2015)

Flower rosin off strawberry cough x hashplant.second picture shows thickness of slab


----------



## PKHydro (Nov 24, 2015)

How many grams of flower for a slab like that?


lio lacidem said:


> View attachment 3550006 Flower rosin off strawberry cough x hashplant.View attachment 3550009second picture shows thickness of slab


----------



## lio lacidem (Nov 25, 2015)

PKhydro said:


> How many grams of flower for a slab like that?


5.5 grams in 1.1 out so this strain was right around 19% on this strain


----------



## hyroot (Nov 28, 2015)

Phoxy flower rosin


----------



## francy420 (Nov 28, 2015)

Just some shots of this weeks bubble run. I like the "Bubblenow" machine better. It has a slower rpm than the Dropbag machine. Makes a cleaner product. 120u came out about a 5* melt.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Nov 29, 2015)

just finished building my new machine. If anyone is an Oregon local and looking to purchase a closed loop extractor, I have a Mr.Extractor for sale, without the glass column but instead a dewaxing column(on the left) . PM me if your local and OMMP.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Wazzy420 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here's what I got I don't have a clue the strain 112 gram run second half I'm new to this vac purge if anyone has any tips to avoid the honey comb that would be much appreciated


----------



## shaggy340 (Dec 2, 2015)

ok made some alien dawg nug run hash oil infused gummy hearts out of trolli big bold gummy bears and added about 66mg of decarbed oil to each gummy.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 2, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> ok made some alien dawg nug run hash oil infused gummy hearts out of trolli big bold gummy bears and added about 66mg of decarbed oil to each gummy.


Oh man those would be deadly. I fucking love gummies although vegan ones are hard to find.


It'd be real easy to eat a few too many of those.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Dec 7, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Phoxy flower rosin
> 
> View attachment 3552502


Omg this shit looks beyond delicious. This looks like pure thc, the meth of the weed world


----------



## chewberto (Dec 10, 2015)

Ghost Bubble


----------



## Will Ferrell (Dec 12, 2015)

Here's some pics of some recent bho I made. I fudged up majority of it. The small leftover bit I put in after turned out looking good I think.


----------



## Will Ferrell (Dec 12, 2015)

That's actually the first time I've made it come out like that. All other times it comes out shatter, and rarely will it come out goopy, and once before I made it look almost like that, just not as bright.


----------



## ChronicToast (Dec 13, 2015)

My first attempt at making hash with minimal tools doing the ice-wash method. Can't wait to actually start gettin' good at this, first few times I'm gona experiment. After that its just gona be trying new techniques here and there. Sorry I don't have better pics or camera to take them with >.<


----------



## hyroot (Dec 14, 2015)

73/90u Gorilla Glue 4 / Mt rainier mix


----------



## Will Ferrell (Dec 14, 2015)

I finally got what I was looking for. And it only took a couple of pounds to figure it out.


----------



## Will Ferrell (Dec 14, 2015)

I wonder what this is called? I always have made shatter, at best. So I'm use to saying I have shatter. Is this honeycomb, or wax?


----------



## lumen-geek (Dec 15, 2015)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Ice wax...mmmm, tasty terps, clean dabs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you should totally dress that chunk with eyes in some square pants!! lol Seriously tho, that looks good enough to eat! Hahaha On a sad note, I wish my bho looked like this.


----------



## Will Ferrell (Dec 15, 2015)

Will Ferrell said:


> I wonder what this is called? I always have made shatter, at best. So I'm use to saying I have shatter. Is this honeycomb, or wax?View attachment 3564573


Never mind that Shits not done. I feel like I'm making progress though.


----------



## Will Ferrell (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok now I think it's done! 
Here's a before and after pic.


----------



## shaggy340 (Dec 15, 2015)

another beautiful batch of alien dawg nug run bho getting 7 grams per 2oz run and strong stuff would love to get it lab tested for potency.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 17, 2015)

Some pre static tek dry sift. Considerably clean for having just fell throught the 110 lpi but still lots of contaminant.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 17, 2015)

73/90u fresh frozen icewax. Mix of
Gorilla Glue 4 and Mt. Rainier


----------



## Yekke (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Yekke (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## chewberto (Dec 21, 2015)

Gorilla Glue Flower Rosin. Squeezed 3 grams by hand got 0.6 back and an additional 0.1 on a second squish of which I kept separate. No clamps just good ol' American Muscle


----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 28, 2015)

new to taking pictures.This was some Shatter I picked up today.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2015)

Left : 45 /120u bubble
Right : 25/160/190u bubble 

 

45/120u rosin

 

25/160/190u rosin


 

The left overs after removing the oils from the trichome heads with a 25u screen


----------



## shaggy340 (Dec 30, 2015)

100 percent indica mastodon 2 oz trim and 1 oz nug blasted last night came out with a nice light color next pic will be after scrape and purge.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 30, 2015)

SLOG. Nug run BHO


----------



## R&RHashman (Dec 31, 2015)

looks tasty. nice color. open blast or CLS?


----------



## Yekke (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Yekke (Dec 31, 2015)

And after:


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 1, 2016)

R&RHashman said:


> looks tasty. nice color. open blast or CLS?


Thank you sir. Open column don't own a closed loop system yet I do have pressurized column but product comes out much darker in that set up better yield though. Happy New Years brothers and sisters


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 2, 2016)

Sour diesel pop corn pressurized column


----------



## shaggy340 (Jan 5, 2016)

3oz alien dawg nug run almost their should be done by 12 tonight. i did a 3.5oz mastodon nug run with a little cindys blue cheese trim in the mix letting it sit till tommorrow.


----------



## BLVDog (Jan 6, 2016)

Sum crumble I'm smoken on. I made it a few months ago haha


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 8, 2016)

Some rosin made from thunderfuck x godbud. Pressed with high pressure at 150f


----------



## mrpink55 (Jan 9, 2016)

My friend processed like 4 zips of stems for me this is what it looked like lol. Just for fun. The purpose was to see if it was worth it to remove the stems. It looks good but tastes awful. I think the stems impart the taste of oil for sure.


----------



## PKHydro (Jan 10, 2016)

Made some hash last night. Started with some small popcorn buds and trim from this stuff.
I washed it @Frenchy Cannoli style, no work bag in the machine, just loose trim in an ice sandwich.

The water came out a crazy purple color.

And the hash was killer


----------



## shaggy340 (Jan 11, 2016)

pure 98% cbd that you can dab taste amazing just started making hash oil and cbd e liquids.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 11, 2016)

sweet, its been a minute since i dabbed pure cbd...except synthetic

thats cool man


----------



## shaggy340 (Jan 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> sweet, its been a minute since i dabbed pure cbd...except synthetic
> 
> thats cool man


 it was a lucky find etsy 45 and some change shipped was going to get some for 74 else where till i looked on etsy comes from Colorado.


----------



## shaggy340 (Jan 20, 2016)

mastodon bho dewaxed at -18deg in everclear then vacuum purged to perfection.


----------



## shaggy340 (Jan 22, 2016)

next batch to dry alien dawg bho filtered 3× should be beautibho. next batch after this will be a two solvent wash on a half oz batch of alien dawg bho for some hardcore head stash i hope lmao.


----------



## shaggy340 (Jan 25, 2016)

here is the dewaxed alien dawg bho still purging but coming along nicely.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 25, 2016)

let the good times roll


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2016)

Gods Gift On top of Gods Gift. Flower Rosin packed with Anthocyanins...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 25, 2016)

dope photo @chewberto !!!

that antho rich rosin looks absolutely delicious! A nice change from the gold


----------



## norcal mmj (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice pics love rosin. Made my first slab. Just got a 1.9 ai oven and 9 cfm dual stage pump. Brian berry cough 2 days left in the oven.


----------



## francy420 (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice Chewberto I see Hightimes used that photo. Congrats


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2016)

francy420 said:


> Nice Chewberto I see Hightimes used that photo. Congrats


Yes they did  Thank you @francy420


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 30, 2016)

Never liked making bho, I'm a hash man myself. But my buddy had a special request so here is a batch of bho after two days purge and hand whipping..


----------



## francy420 (Jan 30, 2016)

Chewberto are you going to make the LA cup either weekend?


----------



## 710gritty (Feb 8, 2016)

Twitch said:


> bam hash porn


twitch i need help


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 8, 2016)

@Twitch


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2016)

What's up y'all


----------



## norcal mmj (Feb 10, 2016)

Getting the hang of running a vac oven. Here's some of my first 3 slabs. From left to right we have space candy, Lee Roy og and brianberry cough.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2016)

710gritty said:


> twitch i need help


What can I help you with?


----------



## lio lacidem (Feb 20, 2016)

Nl5 x white widow flower rosin
 hash rosin
 strawberry diesel dry sift rosin


----------



## HighLowGrow (Feb 26, 2016)

Bit of bubble. Just had a few plants hanging and in the way. Autos. A little bit of AKR, BKR, and Berry Ryder. Nothing special. 

I use 5 bags. Didn't weigh it but would guess I crumbled 2.5 oz's of bud. Also didn't weigh the finished product. 

 


 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2016)

Some Frenchy tech Jamaican landrace


----------



## TheSpot Medical (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## TheSpot Medical (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## dabhe4d (Feb 28, 2016)

blueberry og


----------



## TheSpot Medical (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 8, 2016)

Sup hash heads bout 44 grams of salad trim 6. Something return of good old bho


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2016)

GG4 full melt cured 5 months and pressed in to rosin


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks yummy!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Looks yummy!


It was


----------



## Ask Limpy (Mar 15, 2016)

Just a little run that finished up yesterday


----------



## Ask Limpy (Mar 16, 2016)

This little run finished this am


----------



## Captain Plank-Eye (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## matthend (Mar 17, 2016)

Cool shot above, I would like to see that slab right after purge. I am afraid to get an open flame too close to my monitor with that pic up! lol


----------



## Captain Plank-Eye (Mar 17, 2016)

If you are talking about my picture, I did not apply any heat to it. Just made it in the kitchen...


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 25, 2016)

^^^ Captain - you made BHO in the kitchen? Just saying.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 25, 2016)

Had a quick hour so decided to cut it short. I normally use 5 bags with a 5 gallon bucket..

2 bags 220 and 25 micron
2 gallon bucket
Some ice and cold water
1 - 2 ozs of bud. Just grabbed some dry bud hanging and started crumbling.

I end up mixing the hash together anyway. So why go through all the bags.

From start to cleanup = 35 minutes.  Just made this an hour ago so it's wet.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 25, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Had a quick hour so decided to cut it short. I normally use 5 bags with a 5 gallon bucket..
> 
> 2 bags 220 and 25 micron
> 2 gallon bucket
> ...


get ya squish on!


----------



## Captain Plank-Eye (Mar 25, 2016)

Kitchen is a slang word for super dope underground science lab in the mountains with all the latest and greatest PPE and all the high tech gadgets that keep one safe while handling dangerous chemicals


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 25, 2016)

Captain Plank-Eye said:


> Kitchen is a slang word for super dope underground science lab in the mountains with all the latest and greatest PPE and all the high tech gadgets that keep one safe while handling dangerous chemicals


LMAO


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 29, 2016)

28g of some florida lemon 4.7 back of bho good smoke


----------



## doubletake (Mar 30, 2016)

Got this bad boy today says it's a 1lb unit I can only get like 130-200 grams in it either way it works nice, 
Anyone else have one of these.


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 30, 2016)

grind your material. and for gods sake do it outside! a single small leak at an oring caused this to happen.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 1, 2016)

holy shit!!! I saw the after math of one that blew up with no fire... the person running it had chemical burns on face and forearms.


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 1, 2016)

there is a reason they(Colorado) have moved to require a class 1 div 1 room for extractions.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 1, 2016)

R&RHashman said:


> grind your material. and for gods sake do it outside! a single small leak at an oring caused this to happen.


that is quite disturbing . there are 2 or 3 people in that room . one looks like he really got fucked up ... woah shit is realz son


----------



## BLVDog (Apr 20, 2016)

sum tangie wax ,i fucked up should have kept a cutting of this. Smells so awesome like an orange starburst,wish I used a better camera the color is showing up as lil dark in this pic


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 20, 2016)

Some more Florida lemon 30 in 6 out. Flavorful and very stable.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 21, 2016)

Pre 98 bubba / locktite 73/90u. Iwe


----------



## The_Physicist (Apr 24, 2016)

can someone tell me how  its white


----------



## The_Physicist (Apr 24, 2016)

whitish


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 25, 2016)

different strains, harvest times, extraction methods, so many different reasons for color. and color is not always a indicator of quality


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 25, 2016)

most likely a mixture of all the above lol. and I have noticed PHO tends to be lighter in color then BHO. at least in my experience


----------



## hyroot (Apr 25, 2016)

45u bubble rosin. Pre 98 bubba / locktite


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Apr 29, 2016)

Deadhead rosin from sift


----------



## Twitch (Apr 30, 2016)

High Priority new strain in the line up, I am really likein it alot. Flower Rosin


----------



## Juice Coldman (May 1, 2016)

Cookies x Chem
21.5% yield

Tastes like Sour chem gas spice lemon

Medisun press Believe temps to be around 185-195F ~25 second presses.

Most of the nugs were not pre squished, just pressed whole at about 0.8g. The smaller nugs were lightly pressed together at 0.8-1.0g

This was just the first press, I'll update tomorrow if yield improves too tired tonight.

Credit to the grower


----------



## norcal mmj (May 2, 2016)

70 g slab of a 9 + strain mix, about half nug and half sugar leaf trim. There was blue dot, jilly bean, power Africa, blueberry blast, nemesis, dark star, Williams wonder, kaboom and a few others that I can't remember. Very stable 5 day purge.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

Some static dry sift. A quick single pass with #paintrollertek. I'll go over it again to try and clean it further.


----------



## BLVDog (May 7, 2016)

Getting ready to o blast
Sum cotton candy cane from emerald triangle, it was grown outdoor last year
,also dabin the rest of my tangie wax ,it's cold and rain,windy outside its 43 not that cold,but 34 with wind chill haha,
but the night before last it froze and busted a pipe outside ben fixing it,partv of life haha


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 19, 2016)

Lovin this extractor. 135 gram. I still need the vac, but think i have it figured out in the meantime with 2 cans open blasting and a short soak. Did this a couple hours ago.

@bf80255 half PPF4 x Amnesia & PPF4 x OG


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 22, 2016)

Rosin pressed from hash


----------



## norcal mmj (May 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Rosin pressed from hashView attachment 3687896


----------



## nortwood (May 31, 2016)

R&RHashman said:


> grind your material. and for gods sake do it outside! a single small leak at an oring caused this to happen.


This looks to me like he was purging solvent into the open air in front of his extractor using a heat gun. Why do you think it was an o-ring and not Darwin at work?


----------



## R&RHashman (May 31, 2016)

nortwood said:


> This looks to me like he was purging solvent into the open air in front of his extractor using a heat gun. Why do you think it was an o-ring and not Darwin at work?[ well I read the original story that said that it was a leak. now why does it matter if it was a leak or not doing it outside is the safest bet if you cant afford a class 1 division 1 room to extract in.


----------



## nortwood (May 31, 2016)

My interest is based on my use of those peasant tanks. I had recently noticed a new company using this video to make the claim that this supposed tank failure led to this explosion. Inside or out if I believed that I'd be forced to switch it up. Fortunately the video plainly shows that this was not the case. I just wondered if I was missing something.


----------



## widowmaker31 (May 31, 2016)

Ice Water Wax


----------



## hyroot (Jun 1, 2016)

widowmaker31 said:


> View attachment 3696292 View attachment 3696301 Ice Water Wax


What's with the purple, yellow and green specks in the top pic?

the bottom pic looks amazing. also looks like it needs to dry a lot more.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Jun 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> What's with the purple, yellow and green specks in the top pic?
> 
> the bottom pic looks amazing. also looks like it needs to dry a lot more.


Thank you, the bottom pic is due to it simply being exposed to the air.... back in the fridge and she is good as new  Very Greasy! 

The top pic - nothing wrong - funny actually; the green, purple, yellow - it's the reflection of the lens from the trichs when I took the pic with the flash on!

I also utilize a ultra low temp deep freezer & Freeze Dryer.............


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

Happy Shatterday


----------



## norcal mmj (Jun 17, 2016)

Some og flower rosin


----------



## Aloha Terps (Jul 24, 2016)

made this vid using my Mr. Rosin press. man I love this press.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey guys awesome thread,ill have to post some pics!!hey I don't think I'm on the right forum maybe you could help or direct me elsewhere.im having problems with leafhoppers and need to foliar spray some bug repellent (not killer)on my plants.i believe neem oil is a no-no if I plan on running bho correct?I have some hot pepper wax that is a repellent but the "wax" in the name is concerning me.anyone know of any other products I SHOULD NOT put on my plants if I plan on making bho?and is the pepper wax ok?I'm outdoors still in the veg stage.thanks for any advice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey guys awesome thread,ill have to post some pics!!hey I don't think I'm on the right forum maybe you could help or direct me elsewhere.im having problems with leafhoppers and need to foliar spray some bug repellent (not killer)on my plants.i believe neem oil is a no-no if I plan on running bho correct?I have some hot pepper wax that is a repellent but the "wax" in the name is concerning me.anyone know of any other products I SHOULD NOT put on my plants if I plan on making bho?and is the pepper wax ok?I'm outdoors still in the veg stage.thanks for any advice


You should be fine with the pepper spray

All these are rosin shots


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2016)

My first rosin......
squished this today from kief & rolled it all up into a ball & it turned hard as a rock. I went to brake off a dab & it shattered like glass. The ball looks dark but if you enlarge the picture & look at the shards you can see the color is a golden amber....awesome tasting stuff.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 29, 2016)

Headband bho nugrun


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 1, 2016)

My idea is to simply do a crude sift with a common metal strainer and then press that. No point doing a fine grade sifting really. I'll just put some weed in there and toss it a bunch of times until nothing more comes out. I got one that's fairly fine, about 20-30 holes per inch. That should do it. Here's my high tech sifter, couple bucks at the made in China store.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 6, 2016)

Bho mixed popcorn run


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2016)

20 ton Kief rosin.....


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 7, 2016)

sum Tahoe bho


----------



## Hy Netics (Aug 15, 2016)

45u gorilla glue bubble rosin pressed through a 35u screen



Gorilla glue flower rosin


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 15, 2016)

Hy Netics said:


> 45u gorilla glue bubble rosin pressed through a 35u screen
> 
> View attachment 3757880
> 
> ...


So nice looking.I'm new to the rosin game but very interested. Any sites I should check out to get some tips?is rosin full melt?I'm experienced in bho but would like to give this a go.I've checked out rosin tech is that a decent company?any tips would be great.thanks


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 15, 2016)

Has anyone tried cellophane instead of parchment? That's what they used for hash in hash making countries in the past, maybe still do. I ask because I noticed that parchment paper does tend to shed fibers. If it's silicone paper it's possible that some silicone could get in the product. Cellophane is all natural, made from wood cellulose. It softens at 175 C (347 F) so it should be fine for pressing. That's above the BP of THC anyway so you'd never get that high. If you cooled the product it would probably peel off okay. Where do you get it? Bags of cookies I guess. It's pretty recognizable when you get some, not many plastics are crinkly, except those boiling bags. I don't know what those are made of but it's not cellophane.

I might try it sometime. Weed is in short supply for me these days so won't be doing any pressing for a while yet I'm afraid.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 9, 2016)

Lemon OG trim run. Single solvent 24hr dewax. Wasn't done yet in this pic but it's already bagged now.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2016)

Live Rosin....put fresh frozen flowers in 160mic bubble bag with dry ice & shake into kief & squished into live Rosin. Taste is incredible, like smoking fresh cut green bud..


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Live Rosin....put fresh frozen flowers in 160mic bubble bag with dry ice & shake into kief & squished into live Rosin. Taste is incredible, like smoking fresh cut green bud..
> View attachment 3782297
> 
> View attachment 3782298
> ...


what kind of return do you get on this?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> what kind of return do you get on this?


Not that good, this stuff would be pricy to make..


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 23, 2016)

Some hawaiian snow sugar wax nice terpy taste and uplifting sativa high.


----------



## gwpharms (Oct 2, 2016)

No butane
No co2
No denatured solvents
Carbon and cellite filtered
Vacuum distilled @ 12-20 degrees Celsius under 29.8"hg

Thc aprox 85%
cbd cbc cbg <10%
terpene , <8%

Not that sickly yellowish poison wax. This is what terpene oils look like.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2016)

gwpharms said:


> No butane
> No co2
> No denatured solvents
> Carbon and cellite filtered
> ...



How do you approximate these numbers?
(i assume you accidentally flipped the "less than" to "greater than")

Btw
Many of us use more polar solvents..


Good luck


----------



## gwpharms (Oct 2, 2016)

Oops.
Every strand is different and yields different results of course but i have spent a lot on thoughral testing of the entire contents on a regular basis.i do not rely on these new testing facilities that are out there that specialize in potency testing because that's all most people care about. Anyone with 15k can get a gaschromatograph and have a turn key business. What's the other 30% in your 70% shatter is the question I like to ask people.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 6, 2016)

Rosin


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 6, 2016)

De-waxed trim run, 3 strain mix bluedot, jilly bean and La cookies.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok heres a mixed trim 30grams and close to 2oz of 9lb hammer nug run came out with 9.5 grams still have to clean the tray and razor blades think that will make it 10 even.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 19, 2016)

shaggy340 said:


> Ok heres a mixed trim 30grams and close to 2oz of 9lb hammer nug run came out with 9.5 grams still have to clean the tray and razor blades think that will make it 10 even.


ok heres some pics after a day of purging still reacting to vacuum hoping it will get done some time today


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Oct 19, 2016)

These are all great pics. Its definitely trending everywhere.


----------



## Eat2live (Oct 27, 2016)

Twitch said:


> View attachment 2713083View attachment 2713084View attachment 2713085View attachment 2713086


What's your cook Temps and times


----------



## Twitch (Oct 28, 2016)

Eat2live said:


> What's your cook Temps and times


 back then I would run the temps at 130 to 135 degrees Fahrenheit and I would let the vacuum pump run continuously anywhere from 4 to 36 hours sometimes longer


----------



## Eat2live (Oct 28, 2016)

Twitch said:


> back then I would run the temps at 130 to 135 degrees Fahrenheit and I would let the vacuum pump run continuously anywhere from 4 to 36 hours sometimes longer


Would pump at -26 work that's the best vac I can get


----------



## Twitch (Oct 29, 2016)

What state are you in?


----------



## Eat2live (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm in invermere bc elevation is 2.740 and that just under the 27- point so like 26.6 and I'm getting that now fort the first time and it started to like boil in front me so I'm putting it in for the 6th day


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 10, 2016)

Most recent batch of RSO made with 1/2 pound of premium bud. No refining, no winterizing, no paper filtering. Fully decarbed raw cannabis extract using 99% isopropyl alcohol. I ended up with 34 grams of clean cannabis oil.


----------



## Eat2live (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone got a good budder method I'm spraying with butane any help would be good tried a few times just turned to like wax it never buddered up


----------



## gwpharms (Nov 18, 2016)

Before and after cleaning


----------



## matthend (Nov 23, 2016)

got to say that is most impressive there gw. What was the terpene retention like, or was it not so good prior to cleaning?


----------



## gwpharms (Nov 24, 2016)

matthend said:


> got to say that is most impressive there gw. What was the terpene retention like, or was it not so good prior to cleaning?


I don't loose many terps because i can keep my temps low during vacuum distillation. Thats a closed loop absolute etoh extraction so i reclaim or "purge" at a range of about 6 to 12 degrees. 
After the solvent is gone, temps rise on their own to the next bp's from 30 to 60. I let it do this to thicken the oil and boil off some of the nasties. 
The whole reclaim/purge process takes about 5 hours yeilding about a half pound of thc oil. I suppose if you wanted to call it shatter you could spread it out thin layer and put it in a vacuum drying oven. But it would only take about 2 hours at 60 degrees. And i give you "shatter". Not 5 days like bho.
My cleaning process is to remove the chlorophyll that comes from a polar extract. That takes minutes. 
As compared to supercritical wax derivative oil extraction i get higher yeilds and do it all from trim to finished oil in 24 hours and use nothing poisonous. 
I process 500 grams of trim per run yeilding 200 to 250 thc oil with terps. over 85% delta 9
Dont mean to brag but i like to anyways.
Hopefully it inspires someone to look elsewhere for extraction methods.


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 7, 2016)

CLS Fully Dewaxed 
Top 
Berry White
Bottom
Ice Kush


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Dec 9, 2016)

gwpharms said:


> I don't loose many terps because i can keep my temps low during vacuum distillation. Thats a closed loop absolute etoh extraction so i reclaim or "purge" at a range of about 6 to 12 degrees.
> After the solvent is gone, temps rise on their own to the next bp's from 30 to 60. I let it do this to thicken the oil and boil off some of the nasties.
> The whole reclaim/purge process takes about 5 hours yeilding about a half pound of thc oil. I suppose if you wanted to call it shatter you could spread it out thin layer and put it in a vacuum drying oven. But it would only take about 2 hours at 60 degrees. And i give you "shatter". Not 5 days like bho.
> My cleaning process is to remove the chlorophyll that comes from a polar extract. That takes minutes.
> ...


So what polar solvent do you use? And how do you selectively wash chlorophyll? Super salinated solution?


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Dec 9, 2016)

This looks like the 'red oil' that Raphael mechoulam made in the 60s? Which was the best attempt at the time at pure the.


----------



## gwpharms (Dec 10, 2016)

Etoh
Chlorophyll is a long story.
Funny you should mention Raphael because it seems like only people that were around in the 50's and 60's remember that cannabis oils are red.
We both use(d) a method similar to one that was patented in 1940 by a major pharmaceutical company and the patent is still maintained today. 



Lysemith said:


> This looks like the 'red oil' that Raphael mechoulam made in the 60s? Which was the best attempt at the time at pure the.[/QUOTE


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Dec 12, 2016)

gwpharms said:


> Etoh
> Chlorophyll is a long story.
> Funny you should mention Raphael because it seems like only people that were around in the 50's and 60's remember that cannabis oils are red.
> We both use(d) a method similar to one that was patented in 1940 by a major pharmaceutical company and the patent is still maintained today.


I got time to hear about chlorophyll, and I was under the impression that pharmeceutical patents could not be renewed and had a statute. 76 years is a long time for any patent...


----------



## gwpharms (Dec 17, 2016)

Another long story. (Patents) probably not the propper place for such specific topics like patent law and chlophyll.if you have any questions pm me
or research on your own,
anywhere but google and definitely not in online discussion forum. The truth is out there you just have to peal away the layers of garbage (google)


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2016)

lmao he asked you questions and you totally dodged the subject.


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Dec 20, 2016)

gwpharms said:


> Another long story. (Patents) probably not the propper place for such specific topics like patent law and chlophyll.if you have any questions pm me
> or research on your own,
> anywhere but google and definitely not in online discussion forum. The truth is out there you just have to peal away the layers of garbage (google)


This attitude is what I hate the most about the cannabis industry, the lack of trust and reciprocation. Btw I found a modern patented process for both purifying cannabinoids and acetylizing them. In 5 minutes on google patents. So how dumb do you think I and everyone else is? I've had to sign NDA's just growing up in the town I did and I'm done with it. Share the love, there is little going around these days.


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Dec 20, 2016)

And the link to the patent. https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pdfs/US20050266108.pdf


----------



## gwpharms (Dec 20, 2016)

Lysemith said:


> This attitude is what I hate the most about the cannabis industry, the lack of trust and reciprocation. Btw I found a modern patented process for both purifying cannabinoids and acetylizing them. In 5 minutes on google patents. So how dumb do you think I and everyone else is? I've had to sign NDA's just growing up in the town I did and I'm done with it. Share the love, there is little going around these days.


I was just suggesting that we were perhaps thread jacking a sticky and maybe the conversation should be moved elsewhere or you should research on your own which is what you did and exactly what I wanted you to do haha. Once you gain the knowledge you seek is start executing it I guarantee you will feel differently about sharing so freely what you worked so hard to attain
What I hate about these days is everyone wants information spoon-fed to them in simple to follow step-by-step directions on how to do anything. And then they get all upset when it's not given to them .if they cant learn it in 10 minutes, boo hoo woe is me everyone is an ass. As you see the information is already out there just go learn


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 20, 2016)

32g slab of Berry white


----------



## ondoogyob (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone else starting to see faces in their rosin? Perhaps I should lay off the product...


----------



## gwpharms (Dec 26, 2016)

I want to make a happy new clear pun but i wont


----------



## tahoe shatter bro (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## tahoe shatter bro (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Eirearan420#2 (Dec 31, 2016)

Grow Goddess said:


> Most recent batch of RSO made with 1/2 pound of premium bud. No refining, no winterizing, no paper filtering. Fully decarbed raw cannabis extract using 99% isopropyl alcohol. I ended up with 34 grams of clean cannabis oil.
> 
> View attachment 3827767 View attachment 3827773 View attachment 3827772 View attachment 3827770 View attachment 3827769 View attachment 3827768 View attachment 3827771


Can you make iso shatter? 
Also what is your method for extracting the alcohol ?


----------



## gwpharms (Jan 1, 2017)

Eirearan420#2 said:


> Can you make iso shatter?
> Also what is your method for extracting the alcohol ?


I dont know probably.
Basically all shatter is, hash OIL 
Spread in thin layer and heated up in a vacuum oven dried and cooked to a crispy shatter consistency. Makes it easier to handle i suppose. About the only advantage i can think of.

But, your cannabis oils are, and want to be,
oils. 
Its just who they are dont make them change.


----------



## Eirearan420#2 (Jan 2, 2017)

gwpharms said:


> I dont know probably.
> Basically all shatter is, hash OIL
> Spread in thin layer and heated up in a vacuum oven dried and cooked to a crispy shatter consistency. Makes it easier to handle i suppose. About the only advantage i can think of.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean. I extract using ISO alcohol and when I see that it is still in a honey oil form it makes me nervous as I think there's still alcohol in the oil , if I got BHO that is a bit runny I'd be even more parroid . maybe its just me but I find when it is in the form of shatter it taste nicer and much smoother.


----------



## Vicfirth12 (Jan 8, 2017)

A few extract pics. Bho and drysift 

This is some mk ultra live resin mid purge and getting whipped. 

 

This is some forum cookies x lbl sift 

 

A mix of mk ultra and silverAK crumble


----------



## Vicfirth12 (Jan 9, 2017)

S.Dubb shatter with Dawg Walker terps


----------



## ondoogyob (Jan 9, 2017)

gwpharms said:


> I dont know probably.
> Basically all shatter is, hash OIL
> Spread in thin layer and heated up in a vacuum oven dried and cooked to a crispy shatter consistency. Makes it easier to handle i suppose. About the only advantage i can think of.
> 
> ...


I heard recently on Hash Church that THCA, CBD, and CBDA are are crystalline compounds. Whereas, THC is an oil. This made me wonder about the role of temperature in rosin production and the various changes in physical form the finished rosin can take (e.g. thin oil versus a more buttery consistency that clearly looks more crystalline). Do you have any experience with extraction temp. being correlated with extract form and consistency? My experience to date, working with about 15 different strains, is that the resting state of the rosin (oily, shattery, buttery, etc.) at room temp. is not significantly effected by either extraction temp. or post-extraction temp. (such as freezing the extract immediately on pressing). Rather, I've found that such characteristics of the finished rosin are predominantly strain-dependent. Thank you.


----------



## gwpharms (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes. Thca crystalline aka thc acetyl.
Its recrystallization
Yes temp would effect the extract but strain can as well like you discovered. I think more so in solvent free extraction. But i don't do the pressings around here myself.
You would have to setup a experiment with 1 strain and a whole bunch of different controlled variables


----------



## ondoogyob (Jan 9, 2017)

When you say _re_crystallization, do you mean the molecule has recycled from THCA>THC>THCA...or is it more akin to crystals moving in and out of solution, similar to when you condense/reduce a phenolic- or sugar-rich hydroethanolic extract (e.g. Crataegus berry) via rotavap and you see the precipitation of what can no longer stay in solution?


----------



## gwpharms (Jan 10, 2017)

Precipitated out of solution. Just so happen to be working on it today as luck would have it. Must be Tuesday Someone posted a patent on this or another thred here if you want the details


----------



## BLVDog (Jan 10, 2017)

white widow and longs peak blue shatter. 13grams my dab zong with quartz banger


----------



## BLVDog (Jan 10, 2017)

sum stuff I made few weeks ago it was Tahoe,whitewidow and Marionberry mix


----------



## BLVDog (Jan 10, 2017)

Sum white widow fresh frozen blast it was tasty


----------



## n3fta (Jan 13, 2017)

Here are a few shots of my dehydrator purged bho. I'll be getting a vac chamber in the near future, but I've been pretty damn happy with the results i'm getting from the dehydrator.

Pineapple Chunk


Purple Kush


Outdoor Mix


----------



## BeeDabbin (Jan 19, 2017)

openhorizon said:


> Having fun with my new cooktopView attachment 2784949View attachment 2784950View attachment 2784951before and after pix


I just ordered one of them inductions heat how do u like yours?


----------



## era (Jan 22, 2017)

Some Live Resin extracted from living soil grown Cookies. Sugaring up nicely and oozing the terp sauce. Totally blown away by the flavor when I tried it for the first time. Nothing I've made before compares, had to share.


----------



## norcal mmj (Jan 28, 2017)

Got a new rig and some terps to go with it.


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Apr 19, 2017)

Synesthesia is now working with Peridot Labs.

Their sugar is amazing!  GG4 terps


----------



## 710revolution (Jul 2, 2017)

Wish i had a bunch like you all lol. Here is a little bit of everclear ran trim.


----------



## Monster7!0 (Jul 17, 2017)

Some pineapple kush shatter  Some 303 seeds special op LIVE RESIN shatter. This had the most amazing taste everr but cant find much info on spec op strain


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 29, 2017)

23.3g pressed IWE hash block


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 29, 2017)

First attempt at bubble hash. Mostly larf and heavy sugar trim. 

This is the smokable (90,73,45,25)
 

This is going into coconut oil (160 and 120) 
 
Tossed the 190. 

Thoughts? Used RO ice water and Ice cubes. 
Is the 25micron normally so dark? A little weirded out by that one.


----------



## acidtone (Jul 29, 2017)

From some sour diesel.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 30, 2017)

Looking through my loupe at my 25 micron dark ass stuff (2 posts up). Looks nice when broken apart.


----------



## Monster7!0 (Aug 4, 2017)

Some viking honeycomb


----------



## Monster7!0 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Monster7!0 (Aug 20, 2017)

Some viking shatter and killer queen honeycomb


----------



## ktmac20 (Sep 22, 2017)

My first run with my bubble bag Dude washer following Frenchy's routine. 

 
45 is 1.6 grams and 73 is 2.6 grams. Ran 4 oz's popcorn trim and 1/2 oz flower left over from last year's harvest. Planed, dried, hot water pressed and then rolled.

Cheers


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 22, 2017)

ktmac20 said:


> My first run with my bubble bag Dude washer following Frenchy's routine.
> 
> View attachment 4015050
> 45 is 1.6 grams and 73 is 2.6 grams. Ran 4 oz's popcorn trim and 1/2 oz flower left over from last year's harvest. Planed, dried, hot water pressed and then rolled.
> ...


nice.makes me want to break the bags out.


----------



## Monster7!0 (Sep 23, 2017)

killer queen live resin


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 7, 2017)

First time used a mason jar and open air heat flash for 2 days. One whipped to crumble the other was fresh frozen. I've been getting from Colorado dispensary and mine was got me way more medicated


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 20, 2017)

*25 Micron 'Texada Timewarp' Ice Water Hash*​


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 20, 2017)

*25 Micron 'Texada Timewarp' Ice Water Hash Under 100x USB Endoscope*​


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 20, 2017)

*Yet Another 100x Magnified Shot Of The 25 Micron 'Texada Timewarp' IWE In Which Intact Trichome Heads Are Clearly Visible*​


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 30, 2017)

*Strawberry Moonrock & "Activated"* *Δ8THC Limonene Honey Oil (LHO) aka "Terpene Tincture"*


----------



## hyroot (Oct 30, 2017)

This is some cherry og bubble rosin made from dry trim. It's almost a year old. It had turned completely black. It was looking like that tar like jalalabad hash that went around 15 years ago. 

I repressed it through a 35u screen. Then after it cooled. I repressed it through a 25u screen at 120°F. This is the end result


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 30, 2017)

110micron dry shake for 3min


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 8, 2017)

GG#4 QWISO shatter....


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 8, 2017)

First shot after a light whip then next day finnished it to crumble


----------



## Nogrow1 (Nov 8, 2017)

first pic honey comb from the last bits of my previous closed loop bho run.

pic 2 is 8 to 10 grams of honey comb that ended up with a darker color so its getting washed and dewaxed in 99.9% iso alcohol

pic 3 is shatter before finishing the purge of all moisture to make wax/honey comb.

pic 4 about 15 grams of honey comb/was from my closed loop extractor


----------



## Nogrow1 (Nov 8, 2017)

white wax around the edge getting filtered out, gold liquid in the center flowing through.


wax that was filtered out from the jar in the post above.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 8, 2017)

Blackberry Cream flower rosin


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 8, 2017)

hyroot said:


> Blackberry Cream flower rosin
> View attachment 4040027


What temp is that pressed at, is that what makes the diff colors or also the trichome color


----------



## hyroot (Nov 8, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> What temp is that pressed at, is that what makes the diff colors or also the trichome color


Genetics and temp. The lower temps cause the thca to crystalize and budder over night. Also keep it stored at lower temps too

That was blackberry cream pressed at 170 F then stored at 60F.

After i pressed the flower it looked like this



After a day it buddered out to the above pic.


It was just for personal. It was only a couple grams that i pressed so I didn't use a screen

If you happen to have a wine cooler fridge that is the best place for storage and drying bubble


----------



## skydvejam (Nov 25, 2017)

Starting material, ran in a passive closed loop, solvent at -40 bottom tube never over -35. 
First pull.
Flip
2nd pull.
And after more low temp purging some wonderful amber shatter.


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 26, 2017)

I Love my rosin  
I press 2 g and i smoke for 2 day off small dab high as fuck and if I would smoke bud i smoke 7 g in 2 days without getting that krazy high lol him so ....


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 26, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> I Love my rosin View attachment 4048560 View attachment 4048561
> I press 2 g and i smoke for 2 day off small dab high as fuck and if I would smoke bud i smoke 7 g in 2 days without getting that krazy high lol him so ....


Just wait a few weeks of doing that then try going back to bud you'll need a half every 2daysn


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 5, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> View attachment 4156640


whatta we got right here lukey?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 5, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> whatta we got right here lukey?


Awhile ago I made some hash oil from an Ethanol extraction that I was dabbing. I couldn't sell any of it as people were I am don't have dab rigs. So I made the oil more viscous by adding some more Ethanol and bottling in droppers. 
Much more marketable here as people can just use it on cigarettes. Bad news is I no longer have any to dab. Good news is I made some quick $. lol
This was the last of it that I gave to a mate for his birthday.

Next experiment for me I think is dry hash when I have enough trim. I enjoy trying different things even though I never quite master any . Jack of all trades and master of none seems to come to mind.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 6, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Awhile ago I made some hash oil from an Ethanol extraction that I was dabbing. I couldn't sell any of it as people were I am don't have dab rigs. So I made the oil more viscous by adding some more Ethanol and bottling in droppers.
> Much more marketable here as people can just use it on cigarettes. Bad news is I no longer have any to dab. Good news is I made some quick $. lol
> This was the last of it that I gave to a mate for his birthday.
> 
> Next experiment for me I think is dry hash when I have enough trim. I enjoy trying different things even though I never quite master any . Jack of all trades and master of none seems to come to mind.


haha I hear you! I love dabbling with all aspects. I make edibles, hash, grow, all that stuff. I'm by no means awesome at any of it, but I'm good enough to end up with products I think are good enough, and I am pretty critical of my own work. 

This didnt have one of those 6 month waiting periods, did it? I was thinking of doing something very similiar, just decarbing some shatter, and when its liquid sucking it into a syringe and squirting it into some high proof alcohol. 

I cant remember his name but I saw somebody on instagram years ago when i still used it, from your island who was an awesome glassblower. He made rigs that looked like succulents and stacked rocks and things like that. Id LOVE to own a piece from him, but i can hardly ever justify needing to own art glass, and it was from across the world so i was not able to follow through.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 6, 2018)

Mmmm hash


----------



## abyss13 (Jul 19, 2018)

2)Dryice method = Golden Joy hands down my favorite-Dryice in cooler with herb in one jar everclear in another, once temp reaches about -45 mix two together for 20-60 min., leave in cooler covered agitate now & then.

Then strain through UN bleached coffee filter into Pyrex dish.

“Don’t need to dewinterize because of the ultra low temp u r using”.

(Produces 14-16% yield of golden joy, after alcohol is evaporated, I like natural evap in sun with cheese cloth on top. I mix 2:1 with Puff magic—2 oil 1 Puff Magic. Use a left over Penzzi spice jar 11/2” x 11/2” thick glass on a coffee warmer to boil off the remaining alcohol & heat to mix your Puff with (Puff is just an emulsifier PG & PEG), you will end up with about 6 grams & can fill 12 .5 vape cartridges, plastic syringe to fill your vape cartridge. (tried mct oil as a mixer no thanks) fill a C Cell cartridge —

$3 or so now on Amazon with 2 mm intake oil holes & a vape pin (Amazon $6-8-10 or so, I prefer the adj voltage one with 4.0 volts keeps temp under 400f- the safe zone)Done 

My purpose is not cancer, but sleep anxiety I sleep like a baby...!

And listening to music...


----------



## abyss13 (Jul 19, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Awhile ago I made some hash oil from an Ethanol extraction that I was dabbing. I couldn't sell any of it as people were I am don't have dab rigs. So I made the oil more viscous by adding some more Ethanol and bottling in droppers.
> Much more marketable here as people can just use it on cigarettes. Bad news is I no longer have any to dab. Good news is I made some quick $. lol
> This was the last of it that I gave to a mate for his birthday.
> 
> Next experiment for me I think is dry hash when I have enough trim. I enjoy trying different things even though I never quite master any . Jack of all trades and master of none seems to come to mind.


2)Dryice method hands down my favorite-Dryice in cooler with herb in one jar everclear in another, once temp reaches about -45 mix two together for 20-60 min., leave in cooler covered agitate now & then.

Then strain through UN bleached coffee filter into Pyrex dish.

“Don’t need to dewinterize because of the ultra low temp u r using”.

(Produces 14-16% yield of golden joy, after alcohol is evaporated, I like natural evap in sun with cheese cloth on top. I mix 2:1 with Puff magic—2 oil 1 Puff Magic. Use a left over Penzzi spice jar 11/2” x 11/2” thick glass on a coffee warmer to boil off the remaining alcohol & heat to mix your Puff with (Puff is just an emulsifier PG & PEG), you will end up with about 6 grams & can fill 12 .5 vape cartridges, plastic syringe to fill your vape cartridge. (tried mct oil as a mixer no thanks) fill a C Cell cartridge —

$3 or so now on Amazon with 2 mm intake oil holes & a vape pin (Amazon $6-8-10 or so, I prefer the adj voltage one with 4.0 volts keeps temp under 400f- the safe zone)Done 

My purpose is not cancer, but sleep anxiety I sleep like a baby...!

And listening to music...


----------



## abyss13 (Jul 19, 2018)

2)Dryice method hands down my favorite-Dryice in cooler with herb in one jar everclear in another, once temp reaches about -45 mix two together for 20-60 min., leave in cooler covered agitate now & then.

Then strain through UN bleached coffee filter into Pyrex dish.

“Don’t need to dewinterize because of the ultra low temp u r using”.

(Produces 14-16% yield of golden joy, after alcohol is evaporated, I like natural evap in sun with cheese cloth on top. I mix 2:1 with Puff magic—2 oil 1 Puff Magic. Use a left over Penzzi spice jar 11/2” x 11/2” thick glass on a coffee warmer to boil off the remaining alcohol & heat to mix your Puff with (Puff is just an emulsifier PG & PEG), you will end up with about 6 grams & can fill 12 .5 vape cartridges, plastic syringe to fill your vape cartridge. (tried mct oil as a mixer no thanks) fill a C Cell cartridge —

$3 or so now on Amazon with 2 mm intake oil holes & a vape pin (Amazon $6-8-10 or so, I prefer the adj voltage one with 4.0 volts keeps temp under 400f- the safe zone)Done 

My purpose is not cancer, but sleep anxiety I sleep like a baby...!

And listening to music...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 19, 2018)

abyss13 said:


> 2)Dryice method hands down my favorite-Dryice in cooler with herb in one jar everclear in another, once temp reaches about -45 mix two together for 20-60 min., leave in cooler covered agitate now & then.
> 
> Then strain through UN bleached coffee filter into Pyrex dish.
> 
> ...


Im not sure why you quoted me here?


----------



## ander20n (Sep 30, 2018)

Some recent batches I did


----------



## alldayeriday420 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone for sharing, anyone knows what some of this stuff goes for in the legal states. I see it around here but ridiculous prices I know they get it for the low.Thanks 

J


----------



## ander20n (Oct 8, 2018)

Extracts ive process at Limited Edition Farm out of Solon, Maine.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Oct 10, 2018)

BDOGKush said:


> View attachment 3986750
> 
> 23.3g pressed IWE hash block


How did you make this? That's amazing.


----------



## alldayeriday420 (Oct 11, 2018)

That's crazy $ for a g , but I bet it's well worth it.


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## OilXGreen (Oct 19, 2018)

Just processed my blueberry plants. These plants were not dried, just plucked and then processed. It has a great taste and is great in my vaporizer.


----------



## ander20n (Nov 8, 2018)

A few runs from Limited Edition Farm.


----------



## OilXGreen (Nov 9, 2018)

That is some nice looking extracts.


----------



## Mextex (Nov 10, 2018)

Twitch said:


> View attachment 2714495my favorite 60 grams of the infamous romulan wax
> View attachment 2714496jack herer
> 
> both strains put out like a chunky chick at prom


That's beauiful


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 7, 2018)

I made some fudge, freezer iso fudge that is. It set up immediately on cooling after getting it hot enough to mix the gathered chunks together on parchment into a disk about 1/8" thick. It developed a variegated coloration, looks like veins of crystal THCA. I broke the disk up into convenient chunks. Looks like butterscotch brittle, huh? That's a sheet of paper towel folded over both ways under it, for scale reference.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 8, 2018)

BTW I got about 20 g yield on that batch. I didn't evaporate the iso but diluted it with water with salt and citric acid added. All that extract shown came from the precipitate after sitting in the fridge overnight. All I got from letting the liquid sit for another day was about 3 g so most of it drops out in the first day.

After cooling the glassware with the liquid in it in the freezer so the extract would chunk up I poured it off and did a couple pure water washes of the material left in the bowl and dried it by heating the bowl in the microwave for long enough to heat the bowl up and then stirring the material around with a spoon until it cools down. Only took a couple of those treatments for it to thicken up and be dry enough to harden on cooling. I just make sure it doesn't get hotter than enough to make a few small bubbles form. If it gets too hot and bubbles a lot it will turn into THC and not be able to harden up into a solid. The water precipitation method also reduces residual solvent, because it gets washed out, and is less hazardous and stinky than evaporation. Citric acid has a preservative effect on extracts so some slight residual wouldn't be a bad thing.

BTW, the white veins concerned me so I rewashed it. I didn't use hot water the first time so this time I did and got it just hot enough that the extract was liquid enough to move around with a spoon but not decarbing (bubbling). Gave it a couple hot washes and re-disked it. This time color was uniform. Working it around with the spoon in the hot bowl to dry it made it get a cookie dough consistency, almost white looking, looked like a wad of sugar cookie dough. Melted it out in the microwave on parchment to make the disk, melt meaning not actually bubbling but stirrable. You could seriously put this stuff in a mold while it's warm and make solid objects out of it any shape you want.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 11, 2018)

67 grams of cold processed FECO made with 99.9 alcohol.
Still working to clairify it more. I do 0.3 to 0.4 grams a day for wellness.




But, clear or not it is very good medicine. So far has lowered my PSA, my heart even with heart med's mine is still a bit high and FECO keep it in check, back spasms still have them but not near as often (arthritis), over all wellness. 
Just had annual with my GP, she was going over my blood test an said your prostate is very borderline, @ 4.0, I said yes but look at my last test it is coming down, she did, which was 4.8, I said I am doing supplements. She then said your cholesterol is borderline also, I said yes but it has not varied more than 5 points in the past 5 years, she looked and said yep your right. Then she look at her assistant and smiled and said, Mr. "gr865", you don't look 71 years old and your blood test results are good, so just keep doing what your doing.
So, wake and bake in the morning, get stoned in the afternoon and get as blitzed as possible in the evenings seems to be working for me!

  

GR


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 19, 2018)

97Bluemoonshine


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 28, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> 97Bluemoonshine
> View attachment 4252017 View attachment 4252019


 This was squished seven days after harvest


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 28, 2018)

Gods green crack


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 17, 2019)

My first attempt at some QWISO...


----------



## KonopCh (Jan 18, 2019)

Guys how do you make this (pictures from page 1)?







This one below I guess is hard as glass? Because I made it with BHO can and it's so sticky I can't even touch it. But smells nice, just like weed. 
Yea, newbie here.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2019)

I believe that texture in the top picture can be achieved by slightly heating the BHO and whipping air into it while it's warm.


----------



## Hoare (Jan 27, 2019)

BHO


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 21, 2019)

Habit CBD Live Resin


----------



## soaked in sweat (Feb 25, 2019)

20 and 70 micron mixed together and pressed


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 27, 2019)

question... why did my shatter eventually ... destabilize it seems and it is now very waxy


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 27, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> question... why did my shatter eventually ... destabilize it seems and it is now very waxy


 Nucleation


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 27, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> Nucleation


googling thanks!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 27, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> Nucleation


huh so not necessarily a bad thing then... interesting


----------



## Vonkins (Feb 27, 2019)

I have a Magic Butter 2. I've made some very good thc infused butter with it. Now I want to make e juice. Their website says 160 degrees for 4 to 8 hrs. 8 hrs being the most potent. From my research the longer heat is involved the more u get cbn. Sleepy time!! Is their information incorrect? Is 160 degrees enough heat to transfer the thc from my flower into the VG. What is the optimal heat? Should I decarb since this is strictly e juice? Should I winterize? I just want the most potent product I can manufacture!


----------



## See green (Feb 28, 2019)

Hashish


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 20, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> huh so not necessarily a bad thing then... interesting


It’s not necessarily a bad thing but can affect flavor. I read an article about this recently I’m trying to find it. If you’ve opened a chocolate bar and seen that off colored disgusting mess then you know about nucleation.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 20, 2019)

Well you guys are all so talented and have crazy pictures. I feel like I’m posting a dick selfie to a forum of porn stars but here’s my tiny contribution no pun intended. Just finished this today got rid of my trim.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 20, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> It’s not necessarily a bad thing but can affect flavor. I read an article about this recently I’m trying to find it. If you’ve opened a chocolate bar and seen that off colored disgusting mess then you know about nucleation.


My latest batch doesn't seem to be doing this anf looks like some great oil to me man!


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 20, 2019)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> My latest batch doesn't seem to be doing this anf looks like some great oil to me man!


Thank you it’s tasty for sure


----------



## Cream/City/Crumble (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Cream/City/Crumble (Jun 2, 2019)

Shatter made from "GSC Dosey Doe"


----------



## Cream/City/Crumble (Jun 2, 2019)

"The library"
(I save about a quarter to a half G of all of my runs for reference)


----------



## JayBio420 (Jun 4, 2019)

Various personal butane extractions. The bulk was from Skywalker OG, some from Tangie, Sour Blueberry, Walter White and Amherst Sour diesel.


----------



## JayBio420 (Jun 4, 2019)

Cream/City/Crumble said:


> "The library"
> (I save about a quarter to a half G of all of my runs for reference)View attachment 4344176


The raddest librarian I know! That is outstanding! Puts my freezer bag with many bags to shame!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jun 12, 2019)

Just some old school blasting.............Time for me to advance a bit to the next level though.


----------



## Cream/City/Crumble (Jun 12, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> The raddest librarian I know! That is outstanding! Puts my freezer bag with many bags to shame!


If you go to the crafts section in Walmart, they have the box & containers from my pic, as well as lots of other small, ideal storage containers. 
The 'library' wasn't always as organized as it is now. It was once wadded up parchment and various baggies too.
Its nice to have a reference so you can see how variations in your run may or may not affect your final product. Ialso keep notes on my runs. Starting weight, finished weight, % yield, purge temps/times.


----------



## Cream/City/Crumble (Jun 12, 2019)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some old school blasting.............Time for me to advance a bit to the next level though.
> 
> View attachment 4348888
> View attachment 4348889


It looks like Crumble time!!!


----------



## Cream/City/Crumble (Jun 12, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> Various personal butane extractions. The bulk was from Skywalker OG, some from Tangie, Sour Blueberry, Walter White and Amherst Sour diesel.


Im really diggin that last pic!!! Nice big Shatter patty


----------



## Cream/City/Crumble (Jun 12, 2019)

This was something I worked on for a while. I started with a lil .7g bud that I rolled in straight wax, then keef to make my own 'Sunrocks'. I didn't smoke it, and on My next run I had about 3/4 of a gram of shake laying on the table, so i rolled the Sunrock in the bud, then wax, then keef again.
I repeated this process every other week for about 5-6 months. The result was a 18g wad of dank buds rolled in wax rolled in keef.
This is the sweet center...


----------



## Cream/City/Crumble (Jun 12, 2019)

This is how it started, and right after I cut it open


----------



## Budnarly (Jun 12, 2019)

So how many puffs does it take to get to the center of 18g wad of dank buds rolled in wax rolled in keef?


----------



## Cream/City/Crumble (Jun 12, 2019)

Lmao! I split it with 2 friends of mine (6g's a piece) at the end of March and this is whats left...
Its pretty hardcore!!!
I did add some terps to it (sour diesel) because i didn't really care for the taste. Its A-OK now!


----------



## JayBio420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Cream/City/Crumble said:


> Im really diggin that last pic!!! Nice big Shatter patty


I still remember whipping my parchment open and painting my kitchen with tiny featherlight shatter flakes.... and then by the next day the flake patty melted together into a nice transparent gold treat.


----------



## BerrySweetJuice (Jul 10, 2019)

This thread just makes me so so Terp Jelly licious!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jul 11, 2019)

Purple prickly, bikers necktie, Cindy 99 and blackwater


----------



## yummy fur (Aug 4, 2019)

Just got myself a Slug33 Fat Mac forge, and it presses the best oil I've ever had, just like the most delicately alcohol extracted and activated charcoal filtered honey oil, but with all the terpenes intact. Smoking a bit of product inside a ball of part vaped weed in a desktop vape, is identical to sucking the trichomes right off the bud.

Here's a slab of White Widow which I had to finagle into a little tub, which took a fair bit of patience because this stuff is super sticky. 


    




Cream/City/Crumble said:


> This is how it started,View attachment 4348940 and right after I cut it open
> View attachment 4348941


Nice stuff, a man after my own heart, it's like a sticky bud pudding.


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 7, 2019)

Some OG Kush honeycomb and Tangie live resin!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 4, 2019)

Stomper


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 18, 2019)

Master Kush meets Skywalker OG in the vacuum of space


----------



## HighLowGrow (Nov 5, 2019)

Sour Stomper.


----------



## Hoare (Nov 10, 2019)

Gorilla Bomb
OG Kush
Gorilla Glue + White Widow


----------



## RickRosin (Nov 12, 2019)

Cream/City/Crumble said:


> This was something I worked on for a while. I started with a lil .7g bud that I rolled in straight wax, then keef to make my own 'Sunrocks'. I didn't smoke it, and on My next run I had about 3/4 of a gram of shake laying on the table, so i rolled the Sunrock in the bud, then wax, then keef again.
> I repeated this process every other week for about 5-6 months. The result was a 18g wad of dank buds rolled in wax rolled in keef.
> This is the sweet center...View attachment 4348927 View attachment 4348934


----------



## alphapinene (Nov 17, 2019)

My first attempt at QWET shatter...90 second wash of some _chemdog_ trim from Februarys harvest. Trim and ethanol was put in freezer for 24hrs prior. Purged on heat mat LOL..finally done ..what do ya think?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 17, 2019)

alphapinene said:


> My first attempt at QWET shatter...90 second wash of some _chemdog_ trim from Februarys harvest. Trim and ethanol was put in freezer for 24hrs prior. Purged on heat mat LOL..finally done ..what do ya think?
> View attachment 4422475View attachment 4422476


Looks like it should be decent.


----------



## JayBio420 (Dec 11, 2019)

A second pass run (Pink OG) with a live plant added that needed extracting (Purple Sunset).


----------



## JayBio420 (Dec 14, 2019)

My final batch of Tangie shatter for now. Super terpy, high oil content stuff.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 31, 2019)

Cannarados Las Vegas Triangle Kush - Lemony dankness


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh shit. NOT Rados gear. Its Rustys from Cannaventure.

JC, thats the 3rd time I've credited the wrong seedmaker


----------



## Sweetleafextracts (Jan 14, 2020)

The picture with the razor blade was yield on a quarter lb using room temp evaporation....everything else is double boiler qwiso...all made in Jamaica when I just started getting into extracts and evolving over time. 

Really looking to take the next step to distillate and separating CBD from THC for my medicinal patients. Any recommended training and equipment resources are appreciated.


----------



## JayBio420 (Jan 14, 2020)

Sweetleafextracts said:


> The picture with the razor blade was yield on a quarter lb using room temp evaporation....everything else is double boiler qwiso...all made in Jamaica when I just started getting into extracts and evolving over time.
> 
> Really looking to take the next step to distillate and separating CBD from THC for my medicinal patients. Any recommended training and equipment resources are appreciated.View attachment 4456090View attachment 4456091View attachment 4456092View attachment 4456093View attachment 4456094


What extraction method for the razor blade extraction?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2020)

Sweetleafextracts said:


> The picture with the razor blade was yield on a quarter lb using room temp evaporation....everything else is double boiler qwiso...all made in Jamaica when I just started getting into extracts and evolving over time.
> 
> Really looking to take the next step to distillate and separating CBD from THC for my medicinal patients. Any recommended training and equipment resources are appreciated.


Nice to see people doing home extraction. I gotta say you’ve got potential for a much better product though. You need to do faster colder washes, with only the best sugar trim or bud material. 30second washes with everything well frozen will give a much cleaner product.


----------



## Sweetleafextracts (Jan 14, 2020)

JayBio420 said:


> What extraction method for the razor blade extraction?


Qwiso with room temp evaporation infront of a fan


----------



## JayBio420 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Nice to see people doing home extraction. I gotta say you’ve got potential for a much better product though. You need to do faster colder washes, with only the best sugar trim or bud material. 30second washes with everything well frozen will give a much cleaner product.


I’m going to guess the Jamaican heat had an impact on his extract! Always good to see more people trying their hand at it.


----------



## Sweetleafextracts (Jan 14, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Nice to see people doing home extraction. I gotta say you’ve got potential for a much better product though. You need to do faster colder washes, with only the best sugar trim or bud material. 30second washes with everything well frozen will give a much cleaner product.


Yeah, I started experimenting with different wash times and settled on a one minute first rinse to maximize yield back then but I always do a 2nd and third wash with the same material and back then I was so mind blown at the potency I used to combine the first and second and the third was for coconut oil for edibles.

From looking at a few posts I realize I could have done the filtration in the freezer to cut down on some of the chlorophyll and other lipids which steeped in once the alcohol came up to room temp. Back then it was coffee filters and tostitos jars in the freezer with each rinse slow dripping (which now I realize was cleaner)...then I graduated to a buchener funnel and vacuum flask but size limitations of the freezer had me doing the filtration at room temp


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jan 14, 2020)

bubble hash


----------



## webby420 (Jan 15, 2020)

This copper chem


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 15, 2020)

webby420 said:


> This copper chemView attachment 4457202


How was this made??


----------



## webby420 (Jan 15, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> How was this made??


It was made using closed loop system with CRC. 1100gram column yield 142 grams of badder


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2020)

Fuck CRC!!!


----------



## webby420 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> What a statement
> Do you understand what it does?


----------



## webby420 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Fuck CRC!!!


you must have a built a better setup


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2020)

Lmao I know exactly what CRC does. Personally I don’t do butane extraction, I leave that to my skilled friends who have invested in elaborate systems and the knowledge to run them without the need for silica boof filters. Quality material in, excellent extracts back out. Clean tasty slabs, clean tasty terps and diamonds all day!


----------



## Jay_Dreams (Feb 6, 2020)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Performed a search and could not find one on RIU.
> 
> So, lets get this bad-boy Rollin'
> This is my first successful run of shatter.
> ...


Couple different batches


----------



## Morbid Angel (Apr 13, 2020)

qwet from the Purp hash.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 6, 2020)

I haven’t been keeping up with the new teks, what’s CRC mean ?


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 6, 2020)

Also, I might be a old head now by thinking this, but what ever happen to a fat J of some chronic? That’s all you need, and if you want some hash do a ice water extract or even a dry sift...I get the whole trying to make as much profit as possible thing and wast not what not, but fuck, the industry is turning this plant into a whore that nobody is satisfied with unless it’s got fake tits n ass...eh, whatever


----------



## Billy98 (May 11, 2020)

vacpurge said:


> lol. thanks!
> 
> its all trick photography.
> 
> ...


What temp are you purging and drying at? I purge at 95F and dry at 85F for 4 hours then at 65F until it shatters. One thing I found with my oven was the shelves were warmer than the ambient temp so I put a silicone tray under my oil and the colors started looking a bit nicer.


----------



## barnes.henry (May 12, 2020)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Performed a search and could not find one on RIU.
> 
> So, lets get this bad-boy Rollin'
> This is my first successful run of shatter.
> ...


This shatter is so rock.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 20, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> I haven’t been keeping up with the new teks, what’s CRC mean ?


color remediation cartridge...

it's the stuff they use to clean deep fryer oil and to reuse the oil...


----------



## Twitch (Jun 20, 2020)

Been awhile.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 20, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> Also, I might be a old head now by thinking this, but what ever happen to a fat J of some chronic? That’s all you need, and if you want some hash do a ice water extract or even a dry sift...I get the whole trying to make as much profit as possible thing and wast not what not, but fuck, the industry is turning this plant into a whore that nobody is satisfied with unless it’s got fake tits n ass...eh, whatever


nothing beats a good joint...

But I'd have to disagree with you as far as her being a whore with fake tits and ass... I think of it as sending her to boarding school to be refined for the people willing to pay for the finer things. 

Now CRC is like Epstein or Hillary level stripped naked and raped....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2020)

Twitch said:


> nothing beats a good joint...
> 
> But I'd have to disagree with you as far as her being a whore with fake tits and ass... I think of it as sending her to boarding school to be refined for the people willing to pay for the finer things.
> 
> Now CRC is like Epstein or Hillary level stripped naked and raped....


I can see that, nice extracts as always twitch


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 3, 2020)

Trim and stem hash and straight nug hash.used 5gallon bubble bags.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 11, 2020)

My first try at bubble hash.
About 2 oz of trim & larf yielded almost 7 grams.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 24, 2020)

Some dry sieve I made for the day.
From Lemon Slush by DVG
Loud peach gummy terps


----------



## Budderton (Oct 31, 2020)

My daily routine. Make fresh hash, smoke said hash, repeat. I like to do blends. This one's White Papaya mixed with Carl's shoes.
Sweet gassy stinky feet. Nice and strong.


----------



## See green (Nov 7, 2020)

Some rosin I pressed. Bodhi gypsy eyes plant. Turned out nice.


----------



## PentultimateMasterblaster (Feb 24, 2021)

70g Ass kicker


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 24, 2021)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4836335


I can't smoke hash all day period ... my old lungs lol


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 2, 2021)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4836335


you can’t smoke hash all day cuz you’re nappin by noon!


----------



## abyss13 (Apr 11, 2021)

Homebrew minus 60f Dry Ice Everclear Honey oil ~10Gr.
& Nepalese Hash Temple Ball
& what the hell my homemade Thai stick...
(the 2nd pics of the Hash & Thai stick r about one yr later)
R we havin fun yet...


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 12, 2021)

I’m mastering what I call sandstone bho. There’s no moisture and was purged in low heat, so it doesn’t want to bind. I can compress it, but it just crumbles apart like sandstone. It’s very terpy too. The darkness is because I ran out of new material and had to top it off with older stuff.


----------



## abyss13 (Apr 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I’m mastering what I call sandstone bho. There’s no moisture and was purged in low heat, so it doesn’t want to bind. I can compress it, but it just crumbles apart like sandstone. It’s very terpy too. The darkness is because I ran out of new material and had to top it off with older stuff. View attachment 4876930View attachment 4876931


Does it vape in a dry herb vaporizer ??? If it does Yummy


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 12, 2021)

abyss13 said:


> Does it vape in a dry herb vaporizer ??? If it does Yummy


I've never used dry herb vaporizers, so I'm not sure. It has very little lipids, so I'd imagine it would work.


----------



## abyss13 (Apr 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've never used dry herb vaporizers, so I'm not sure. It has very little lipids, so I'd imagine it would work.


Thnx. Got it, I’ve not used them either, just oil vaping.


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Man the past few yrs in this world have been insane. From 10yrs ago to now its amazing. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## abyss13 (May 1, 2021)

Sanity...sometimes rest in the palm of your hands


My most recent Bubble hash creation~10.5 Gr
Now curing next 9 to 12 months...

& Yes past years have been crazy...


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Yall tried this d8 thc? 
Can get for a cup $s a gram. 
I got this 52 grams for 150$ . Was using some for edible in this pic


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

That was shatter here some distillate


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Stuffs pretty cool. AND legal.
It is less potent just slightly. Not as fulfilling being only thc also. But it causes much less anxiety. Perfect for like work use. 
And when used as an edible it still converts to a more potent 11 hydroxy d8 that is more potent than traditional thc.


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 3, 2021)

Oops, I did it again, I made another pancake, this one quite large. By letting the plants hang for 24 hours the volume was reduced enough that I could stuff the whole batch into a single gallon size spring water bottle with the bottom cut off as a dripping column. The amount would have been about a pound if dried, based on prior batches that I did dry. This pancake weighs about 75 grams and is 4" across at the widest part.

I got a better yield than I did with my earlier strain. This one here is called Cherry Pie, by Female Seeds. Doesn't smell particularly like cherry pie but does produce a good amount of resin and does have a sweet smell in early flower. No idea what is smells like dry, I never dried any, nor should anyone else dry their weed unless they like smoking plant material and they want the potency reduced from hanging out in the air for about a week.

The parchment is over an 8" glass plate I use in the manufacturing process. Nobody else will ever make a pancake like this because it's labor intensive and is rather complicated to do. You have to be a true resin artist to make primo pancakes, I doubt it could be done on a large scale like the gross looking stuff they crank out for dispensaries that they call "live resin". This is close to live, just wilted to reduce volume like I said earlier. By the way, the bud harvesting procedure is to wear a rubber glove and pull my hand from the bottom of a branch to the end, stripping everything off. I pick off the large leaves while the plants are hanging. Stripping is a lot quicker than scissoring the buds off individually, that's for suckers. Actually manicuring buds is for hardcore suckers.

For those who haven't seen my earlier posts, the pancakes are solid, they pancake out at first when I put the blob on there right after making the extract, which is done with iso in freezer conditions, and then it sets up solid over the next several hours.


----------



## Muad' Dib (Jun 5, 2021)

Fresh frozen Roquefort OG.

Landed in 73 microns screen.



This one landed on 120.



Greets


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2021)

Muad' Dib said:


> Fresh frozen Roquefort OG.
> 
> Landed in 73 microns screen.
> 
> ...


looks dank!~


----------



## Muad' Dib (Jun 6, 2021)

It is. Aromas are very cheesy with a touch of gas.. Not one of my favourites but not bad. Surprised me the quantity of hash she returns to me after wash her. As well i found landed in 160 almost the same quantity than in 120, but dirty, there were some pieces os leaf... And i didn't put 90 between 73 and 120 so, the conclusión its that this strain make a bunch of glands over 73, i'd say mostly glands are in the range 90 to 120.

Greets


----------



## Muad' Dib (Jun 6, 2021)

This one it's from Maroc, native strain Beldia. They use to dry the plants and then sift all through 4 screens, this one were probably re-filtered by one more screen because it's so clean. 



This is the kind of stuff you can smoke all long day, it doesn't hit too much and allows to lead a normal life without staying all the time in the fog. It's amazing, old school terps and a sweety aftertaste. I like it much more than the Roquefort OG one.


----------



## BobCajun (Jun 9, 2021)

That resin cake I made last time didn't turn out quite right, it didn't solidify completely, I guess it still had too much moisture in it. It's not easy to get resin to solidify properly. I did get a small amount to solidify perfectly but then the rest never did work so I decarbed it instead. I think I should have heated the water when I washed the extract, instad of mixing it at room temp, which mixes the water in too much. When you heat the water in the microwave the resin melts and forms into blobs, so the water separates from it and you can then cool it to remove most of the water. Most people wouldn't bother washing it but I do.

To decarb extract I put it in a microwave at low setting for 90 minutes. It really does take that long, you can tell when it's done by the bubbling stopping almost completely. There's no burnt smell or anything, that only happens at higher temperatures, which is why you use the lowest setting. It turns kind of reddish and gets more transparent. I tried 250 mg of it mixed with olive oil and it was too much, probably 100 mg would be plenty. Here's a pic of the small piece that solidified properly, it was about 2 grams. I had to melt it in the microwave and stir it around until it started to set, the stirring helps to start the crystallization. I put a USB drive for scale.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 2, 2021)

Pile of resin chips scraped off glass container.



After melting in microwave, stirring and cooling. Looks a little rough because I didn't completely melt it, just got it partially melted and then mixed the rest of the chips into it. One part in the middle will liquefy and bubble while the rest is unmelted.



Final cookie, 30 grams, I still have the other half of the extraction batch to do, which was from about a pound if dried, but of course I didn't dry it, just let it hang for 24 hours to reduce volume. Not the prettiest but it wasn't made to look at. By the way, I was reading a few of the earlier posts and one person was talking about d8, which is made from hemp waste. He said it was $2/gram. Guess there goes the commercial Cannabis market, at least for extracts. Oh well, it was vastly over-priced anyway. $2/g for extract would be about $12/oz for herbal Cannabis, if it was 20% THC. They'll either have to make it the same legality as THC or a whole lot of Cannabis producers will be going under. Good opportunity to short cannabis stocks I guess. Yeah I know this looks like a cow patty, but whatever. If anybody else wants to do the water dropout method like I do instead or evaporation, I found that after 3 days of sitting in the fridge the water is still milky, but after 4 days it's a lot clearer so more dropped out, haven't tried 5 days yet, I think 4 would do though, couldn't be much more in there.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 3, 2021)

The second one came out a little better. In total I got 51 grams out of the whole batch, the last one was actually only 27 grams, I said 30 before but I weighed it on the paper before I peeled it off, just to get a rough weight, I weighed the paper later and it was 3 grams. This one was 24 by itself. I didn't even flower that crop as long as usual. That was from a 3' x 1.5' chamber so about 100g per square yard of growing space, 5.66 g/ sq ft to be more precise. I use bottom lighting with LEDs so I get higher yields than most people who only use top lighting.

When the cookie is still warm after the melting and stirring you can fix it up a little by pushing the edges in with a knife blade and pushing down on the top with a layer of parchment over it to smooth it some. I doubt you could make large ones of these at a time though, it's tricky enough making little ones. It works well with one ounce cookies. I had to microwave it on high for about 4 minutes to get the middle part to melt, and had to remelt it for a couple more minutes after mixing the chips in the first time, because it was still chunky. These whiten up more after a day or so because they crystallize more, this is how they look right after being peeled off. 

To get the chips, I let the big glass measuring cup sit out in the air until the next day, after spreading it around the bottom and sides with a spoon to make it a thin layer. I didn't heat it much after getting the water all poured off, but I do heat it so the extract will flow. When it's still hot and liquid you can roll it around in the cup as it's cooling and the water will separate into a drop which moves faster than the extract, so you can carefully pour it off without pouring out the extract. That's how I get most of the last bit of water out. There are still small drops of water all over the sides if the cup but they mostly dry out after letting the warm cup sit out for a few hours, then the rest dries out from letting it keep sitting out for about a day. I work it around in there with the spoon from time to time so it all gets exposed to the air. It crystallizes as it sits out longer and is pretty solid by the next day. 

Scraping the chips off is easy on the sides and bottom but a bit harder on the curved edges of the bottom. I bent the scraper blade, one of those paint scraper razor blades, with piers so it's curved somewhat, which makes it easier to scrape curved surfaces, it good for bowls especially. I hold the blade with needle nose pliers to do most of the scraping and the last bit I do holding it with my fingers for more control. It's hard on the fingers if I do it all without the pliers though.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 3, 2021)

This shows how the cookies get more crystalline over time. The one on the left is only one day after making and the right one is two days. 

By the way, I mentioned something about D8 earlier, which someone else said they could get for $2 a gram. I searched and I don't see any online shops selling it for less, or much less, that normal extracts, so I guess the US commercial cannabis industry is still safe. Why charge less when you can charge the same, or at least 2/3rds the same, since it's 2/3rds the potency of D9? 

In this pic the left one is thicker than the right one, which is why it looks considerably smaller around. This has got to be close to pure THCA though, to crystallize up like that. When you melt it it starts hardening up very quickly while you stir it, it's hard to get it mixed before it gets too solid. I think it depends on the strain too, my previous strain didn't solidify as easily. When I'm drying this out inside the 2 liter measuring cup it actually looks white, not at all brown like here. It's just when you fuse it together that it turns darker. I suppose I could just leave it as chips but I like the solid cookies myself. It keeps air from getting to the inside part at least. These actually look lighter in person, the camera makes them look darker for some reason.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 4, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> That was from a 3' x 1.5' chamber so about 100g per square yard of growing space, 5.66 g/ sq ft to be more precise. I use bottom lighting with LEDs so I get higher yields than most people who only use top lighting.


I'm not trying to be a dick Bob, but I really don't get this whole "cow patty" tech you have going on. It seems like tons of wasted time fucking around with something for no obvious gain when you could have a clean product faster and easier other ways. It also will undoubtedly destroy any delicate terpenes your extract had in the first place. If I remember correctly, you're the guy that doesn't care about terpenes so I guess that doesn't matter to you. But I really don't get all the extra playing around you do with this. I guess I’m glad you are having fun though.


----------



## Muad' Dib (Jul 7, 2021)

Yeah... For a moment i was like... Oh fuck i need to update me but at the end i don't understand the target of the whole process... I mean... Isn't it more easy to make water fresh frozen hash?


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2021)

Picked up a Nugsmasher XP in February and been pressing everything I can since, buds, dry sift, bubble hash.

150u trim leaf dry sift rosin

From last Septembers harvest, dry sift was frozen and is taken when needed, usually for making canna caps. Pressed a few grams in a 15 micron bag at 65c for 130 seconds. Loud and very tasty.

Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #10 flower rosin

90 micron bag, pressed at 85c for 2 minutes. Loud and tasty


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 12, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick Bob, but I really don't get this whole "cow patty" tech you have going on. It seems like tons of wasted time fucking around with something for no obvious gain when you could have a clean product faster and easier other ways. It also will undoubtedly destroy any delicate terpenes your extract had in the first place. If I remember correctly, you're the guy that doesn't care about terpenes so I guess that doesn't matter to you. But I really don't get all the extra playing around you do with this. I guess I’m glad you are having fun though.


The point of it is to make the highest quality extract possible. Now if I was a person who wanted a crude product I would use a previously existing method, but I don't so I developed my own superior method. I'm not a lazy copycat who will smoke any damn thing, so I'm willing to put the ectra effort in. If I was going to sell it, I might not bother, but for myself it has to be premium.

About the "delicate terpenes", if I wanted to smoke terpenes I would go to the hardware store and buy a can of natural source turpentine (pinene) or a jug of limonene (gunk cleaner), but since I have some standards in what I'm willing to smoke, I don't. I do not recommend anyone else attempt to make a cookie of washed resin, because it's too complicated for the average stoner and they would undoubtedly muck it up. Stick to spraying lighter fluid, or whatever you do, is my suggestion.

There actually is a lot of terpenes in these cookies though, they're pretty dank smelling. As I said, terpenes are not water soluble so they don't get washed out. There is some slight evaporation of them while I let the resin dry for 24 hours before scraping it out as chips. I take it you don't expose your extract to air for even 24 hours at any point in your process, or dry the bud before extraction, because that's what you would need to do to have more terpenes than mine.

Now here's a 50 gram cookie I made of actual smokable resin, something I'm sure you're never seen in your life, other than in my pics. I made one single cookie instead of two smaller ones this time, it worked nicely. I had to use a larger 118 ml scoop to prop this one up. I won't bother posting anymore pics, because it would be repetitive. I just wanted to show that a large one could be made. It actually simplified things because I got it all done in one shot.

PS, I made an error in one of my prior posts when I said I get a yield of about 100 g per square yard and then converted it to square feet. I said 5 something g per square foot, when it's obviously twice that. I calculated it based on the 3' x 1.5' chamber rather than a square yard. It's actually about 11.11 g/sq ft.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 12, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> The point of it is to make the highest quality extract possible. Now if I was a person who wanted a crude product I would use a previously existing method, but I don't so I developed my own superior method. I'm not a lazy copycat who will smoke any damn thing, so I'm willing to put the ectra effort in. If I was going to sell it, I might not bother, but for myself it has to be premium.
> 
> About the "delicate terpenes", if I wanted to smoke terpenes I would go to the hardware store and buy a can of natural source turpentine (pinene) or a jug of limonene (gunk cleaner), but since I have some standards in what I'm willing to smoke, I don't. I do not recommend anyone else attempt to make a cookie of washed resin, because it's too complicated for the average stoner and they would undoubtedly muck it up. Stick to spraying lighter fluid, or whatever you do, is my suggestion.
> 
> ...


Dude I was reasonably polite to you with my comment and tried not to directly insult you in any way. It’s really sad you couldn’t share a bit of respect for others and have a real conversation. You talked all kinds of shit in your post but it was all talking in circles and insults. 

You claim your technique is special, super complicated and produces the cleanest results. Well that’s just wrong and you are clearly delusional if that’s what you have yourself convinced of. You didn’t bother to try to explain or show us what exactly makes your process better or what terrible awful things you are removing with your tech. 

100% I’ve had lots of extracts that are cleaner and tasted better then your microwaved “cow patty tech”. 

Microwaving and heating your resin is what is damaging and evaporating the terpenes by the way. But I know you think the small amounts of terpenes in cannabis, that provide smells, flavor and entourage effects, are the same as ultra purified concentrated chemicals you buy at the store lmao. 

Really your lack of ability to converse like a normal human being is the worst part though. Because, just like I said before, hopefully you are having fun and enjoying your extracts.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 12, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Dude I was reasonably polite to you with my comment and tried not to directly insult you in any way. It’s really sad you couldn’t share a bit of respect for others and have a real conversation. You talked all kinds of shit in your post but it was all talking in circles and insults.
> 
> You claim your technique is special, super complicated and produces the cleanest results. Well that’s just wrong and you are clearly delusional if that’s what you have yourself convinced of. You didn’t bother to try to explain or show us what exactly makes your process better or what terrible awful things you are removing with your tech.
> 
> ...


I don't recall insulting anyone. If you took it as an insult then that's your personal interpretation. Why would I have to explain why my tech produces superior product, isn't it obvious that removing all water solubles would be a big improvement? When's the last time you washed your extract? Never, right? Well, that's as far as I have to go to prove that your extract is inferior and very crude. How much terpenes do you think are going to get "damaged" from 4 minutes of microwaving to melt resin chips? You can distill terpenes and not damage them, they aren't fragile compounds. They also all have BPs that are above the 100 C, which my resin never reaches. Resin melts at a lot lower temperature than terpenes boil. You stated it as if it's a fact so the onus is on you to prove it. Now tell us YOUR tech and let's see if I can point out anything that would make it inferior. So far all you've done is agitate, because that's what you like to do, ain't it, Thundercat.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 12, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> Resin melts at a lot lower temperature than terpenes boil.


I don't know about that. My old vacuum pump oil for my oven always smells like super dank when I change it out.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I don't know about that. My old vacuum pump oil for my oven always smells like super dank when I change it out.


Okay, so what terpene boils at about 70 C. Rosin pressing actually subjects the resin to higher temps than me microwaving until resin chips melt. There's a lot a terpene freaks around these forums. It's good to have some, for aroma and flavor, but some people are getting ridiculous about it. Here's a list of cannabis terpene BPs, which ones are below the melting point of resin chips? Face it, my extraction procedure produces the best product, all things considered. It looks good, it smells and tastes good, it's convenient to handle, unlike gooey type products. It doesn't shatter into a bunch of tiny shards when you break a piece off, like the aptly named shatter, it's smooth smoking and doesn't cause coughing, it doesn't put VOCs into the atmosphere, and it contains no solvent residue. It's also tricky enough to prevent noobs from being able to produce it, making it an exclusive product. Do you have a cookie? No, and neither does Thundercat, so there's your proof, only the elite have access to cookies, meaning me. That's pretty exclusive right there.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 12, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> Do you have a cookie? No, and neither does Thundercat, so there's your proof, only the elite have access to cookies, meaning me.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 12, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> I don't recall insulting anyone. If you took it as an insult then that's your personal interpretation. Why would I have to explain why my tech produces superior product, isn't it obvious that removing all water solubles would be a big improvement? When's the last time you washed your extract? Never, right? Well, that's as far as I have to go to prove that your extract is inferior and very crude. How much terpenes do you think are going to get "damaged" from 4 minutes of microwaving to melt resin chips? You can distill terpenes and not damage them, they aren't fragile compounds. They also all have BPs that are above the 100 C, which my resin never reaches. Resin melts at a lot lower temperature than terpenes boil. You stated it as if it's a fact so the onus is on you to prove it. Now tell us YOUR tech and let's see if I can point out anything that would make it inferior. So far all you've done is agitate, because that's what you like to do, ain't it, Thundercat.


I suppose I took it as an insult because you quoted me, and seemed to be directly talking to me in response to my previous post. That has nothing to do with personal interpretation..... I've shared the basics of the tech I use with people for years. It's posted on my thread and in my signature line. One difference between you and me though is that I don't try to take credit for anything special. I simply adapted proven techniques into a process that works very well for me and the countless people that have followed that process and came back thanking me for helping them create some of the best extracts they have ever had. 

I don't make a point of agitating others or situations, but I also don't hesitate to speak my mind. I do however try my best to do so politely so I don't make posts like yours. 

The fact that you don't realize that there are terpenes evaporating even in your grow room when temps get too high says it all. I'm really glad you think your product is something special man and that it makes you "elite". 

I don't need your cow patty tech to feel elite, I'll just keep smoking dank terpy flowers, delicious concentrates and enjoying life.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 12, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> I use bottom lighting with LEDs so I get higher yields than most people who only use top lighting.


It looks like you’ve got it all figured out. Bottom lighting and microwave cookies are the future.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> It looks like you’ve got it all figured out. Bottom lighting and microwave cookies are the future.


Only if you want double the yield and highest quality extracts, otherwise maybe not.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 13, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick Bob, but I really don't get this whole "cow patty" tech you have going on. It seems like tons of wasted time fucking around with something for no obvious gain when you could have a clean product faster and easier other ways. It also will undoubtedly destroy any delicate terpenes your extract had in the first place. If I remember correctly, you're the guy that doesn't care about terpenes so I guess that doesn't matter to you. But I really don't get all the extra playing around you do with this. I guess I’m glad you are having fun though.


So you think the above does not sound like you being a "dick"? First you called my resin cookie a "cow patty" then you said I was "fucking around for no obvious gain", then you topped it off by referring to my process as "playing around". And now you point me to your technique on another thread and I look at it and it's the crudest thing I ever saw. You talked about ME fucking around for no obvious gain, wtf were you doing there, squeezing out filters and shit, I don't even use filters because it's not necessary the way I do it. You're the one fucking around for no obvious gain, far as I can see. And then it came out looking like normal extract. You're a real piece of work, Thundercat.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 13, 2021)

Yep I pointed you to a straight forward proven technique for extracting oil from the trichomes of cannabis plants. No fucking around at all and most of the work done in just minutes . 

Did you ever see me tell you to stop doing what you want. Yeah I think you are wasting time, “playing” with your extract. But I don’t care what you do with your time. I only posted the statement in hopes you might offer some ACTUAL insight into why you think this technique is so “elite” and special. You’ve been posting repeatedly about how amazing the tech is, and how amazing of a grower you are because of your special things you do. I figured everyone would love to learn the most they could about your special tech. Sadly I don’t think that will happen.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 13, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> Only if you want double the yield and highest quality extracts, otherwise maybe not.


There’s no chlorophyll on the underside of leaves. “Double the yield” is hilarious.

I will say you did a good job of scrubbing the chlorophyll for your hashish, but it looks like it’s very high in lipids.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 13, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Yep I pointed you to a straight forward proven technique for extracting oil from the trichomes of cannabis plants. No fucking around at all and most of the work done in just minutes .
> 
> Did you ever see me tell you to stop doing what you want. Yeah I think you are wasting time, “playing” with your extract. But I don’t care what you do with your time. I only posted the statement in hopes you might offer some ACTUAL insight into why you think this technique is so “elite” and special. You’ve been posting repeatedly about how amazing the tech is, and how amazing of a grower you are because of your special things you do. I figured everyone would love to learn the most they could about your special tech. Sadly I don’t think that will happen.


Isn't it fucking obvious that resin with all water solubles and solvent washed out of it is going to be superior to unwashed crude extract?


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> There’s no chlorophyll on the underside of leaves. “Double the yield” is hilarious.
> 
> I will say you did a good job of scrubbing the chlorophyll for your hashish, but it looks like it’s very high in lipids.


So I just imagined that I've been getting a pound from a 3' x 1.5' area since I added bottom lighting whereas I was getting about half that before? Damn, my imagination is remarkably realistic. And your ass looks like it's very high lipids. There ain't no lipids in my cookies, Ghosty, that's why they crystallize, unlike your lipidy gunk.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 13, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> So I just imagined that I've been getting a pound from a 3' x 1.5' area since I added bottom lighting whereas I was getting about half that before? Damn, my imagination is remarkably realistic. And your ass looks like it's very high lipids. There ain't no lipids in my cookies, Ghosty, that's why they crystallize, unlike your lipidy gunk.


My sand looking shatter? Removing lipids and moisture is what stabilizes hash. IE doesn’t crystallize / wax up.

I’m glad that you’re getting better yields. I would credit that to many variables like genetics or less grower error instead of suntanning your plants beyond their bikini line.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> My sand looking shatter? Removing lipids and moisture is what stabilizes hash. IE doesn’t crystallize / wax up.
> 
> I’m glad that you’re getting better yields. I would credit that to many variables like genetics or less grower error instead of suntanning your plants beyond their bikini line.


So you don't believe that shining light upward from the top of the pots won't increase weight, because plants don't have chlorophyll on their undersides? Have you heard that leaves can turn toward a light source? I know it's shocking, but nonetheless true. It's fucking OBVIOUS that bottom lighting will produce higher yield by eliminated shading. But of course you never thought of that, you were like "it being dark down there on the whole bottom half of my plants is having no negative effect on yields, plants love shade, it makes them grow more".

And there's no lipids in my cookies because the extraction is done with alcohol in freezing temperatures, which means waxes don't even get dissolved. I tested it by leaving the alcohol/resin mixture in the freezer for 2 days and not a damn thing precipitated. But f you dissolved your sand shatter in alcohol and left it in the freezer for 2 days there would be a bunch of precipitate, try it and show the results, which you won't. That ain't wax crystallizing in my cookies, it's pure THCA. Your extract doesn't crystallize because there's too much lipids and albumen in it and water soluble stuff, like aflatoxin.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 13, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> But of course you never thought of that, you were like "it being dark down there on the whole bottom half of my plants is having no negative effect on yields, plants love shade, it makes them grow more".







__





Search results for query: underlight






www.rollitup.org


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 13, 2021)

There is no "dark down there." I scrog and defoliate. Leaves turn towards the light, which is upwards.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 13, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> it's pure THCA.


You're a goofball.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> There is no "dark down there." I scrog and defoliate. Leaves turn towards the light, which is upwards.


So what's your yield per sq ft?


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You're a goofball.


That's your response to "it's pure THCA"? Okay, Professor.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 17, 2021)

i started making 190 everclear extracted "rso" over 7 years ago for my 3 months to live cancer prognosis.
obviously as i type this, it must be working.
i've graduated from rso to pressing whole decarboxylated flowers.
i take between 1200 to 1600mg daily depending on my supply of pills. 1600mg, 4/400mg preferred.
anyway, the next experiment, and i just ordered it, is this french pollen extractor for $120.
i've got about a half pound of whole flower decarbed and i'm gonna try and dry sift this decarb flower.
when u have been consuming the extract of a pound of quality flowers every month for over 7 years, u look for cleaner diy home processing.
hate cbd.
on decarbing, go to https://ardentcannabis.com/blog/decarboxylation-myths/
and she has a little machine.
now this is broscience from me, when i decarb, in the old days i tightly sealed the container with aluminum foil to keep the terpenes from escaping until the container reached room temp.
if ur making medicine for like terminal cancer, making the extract isn't the hard part.
taking the extract is a skillset that few possess.
it's taken me 7 years where taking 400mg of extract is like an aspirin for a human.

so my advice is this for medicinal oral patients trying to kill cancer, consistentcy is the key.
get a pill minder and take ur dose at exactly the same time daily. give up driving a car.
idk if her machine decarbs perfectly or not, but it does seem to seal in the terpenes, speeds up the curing process dramatically, and the results seem to be the same.
so i decarb a bunch of flower and press it all and then suck it up in syringes and then in capsules a week at a time.
start tiny 5mg and work up to 400mg.


----------



## northside novis (Aug 20, 2021)

vacpurge said:


> youve gotta be the 40th person to say that haha. 20 or so said it looks like a brownie?? sure is potent, sticky, and smelly though. wish I knew a good way to smoke it.. right on the screen I guess


Heart up a butter knife on a gas burner or can even use stove element (I use the top of a can bend either side so as to make a sort've shield to contain the heat& enable knife to get red hot quickly then get a wee dolip of your lovely Goldy's on the end of a needle (sme ppl use wire bread tie) stick it on hot knife using a small piece of straw to inhale the snook


----------



## northside novis (Aug 20, 2021)

vacpurge said:


> youve gotta be the 40th person to say that haha. 20 or so said it looks like a brownie?? sure is potent, sticky, and smelly though. wish I knew a good way to smoke it.. right on the screen I guess


HHeat up a butter knife red hot(using g a gas burner or can use standard element off a stove get wee dolip of your lovely Goldy's on the end of a needle or pin touch onto red hot tip of knife cut a small piece off a strw to inhale the smoke!! This will kick ur ass in a big way especially if ukky haven't tried this before you'll live it but be weary if you start smoking really nice cold 1st wash then it won't be long& you'll find buds just arnt cutting it when trying to get wasted as oil is so very strong that once yr used to that builds ya immunity


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Aug 20, 2021)

THCA Diamonds. Made from trim and ohh so potent.

Diamonds in terp sauce...potent and tasty!

Made of Honor live resin. Made from fresh frozen flowers. (My personal favorite.)

Assorted BHOs all different strains.

Solvent less flower rosin...Just good stuff!


Puffed in the ole Puff Co Pro...Yes I stay VERY stoned.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2021)

Max Ehrmann said:


> THCA Diamonds. Made from trim and ohh so potent.
> View attachment 4968802
> Diamonds in terp sauce...potent and tasty!
> View attachment 4968803View attachment 4968805
> ...


I love the flavors from fresh frozen too!!


----------



## Budderton (Aug 22, 2021)

Here's my chunk for today. A blend of Biker Kush x Lemon Slush and Afghani Hash Plant. Dry sieve, kept everything past the 149 screen.


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 10, 2021)

Jumbo resin cookie, 125 grams. I took some smaller cookies I had and broke them up and remelted them into one monster cookie. It was just the right size for a baggie.


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 11, 2021)

Something different I did last batch was to let the harvested plants hang for 48 hours before the frozen extraction, instead of just 24, it reduced the volume more and had no negative effect on quality.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 22, 2021)

I used this kief from my old grinder that I never touched for at least two year of owning it. (I gave my son half of the kief, but it was still a ton.) Then I lightly heated and compressed it for like an hour in some PTFE film until it became as hard as a rock. 

The cool thing about it is it’s made of everything I’ve grown during that period. I haven’t smoked any yet, and I plan on saving it for special occasions.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 9, 2021)

I’m going to have to downsize my column or upgrade from a 1.9 to a 3.2 oven. My THC percentage must be climbing each grow.

This wasn’t even close to being finished degassing. I jockey’d it for over two hours. It eventually touched the back wall and threatened to hit the sides, so I had collapse it prematurely. I’m glad I hung up old PTFE film to act as a nonstick wall.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 10, 2021)

Wow, it was mostly gas. Every time a bubble pops it ejects material all over the place, apparently. Alcohol is a lot easier all around, you can just wash it out with water.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 10, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> Wow, it was mostly gas. Every time a bubble pops it ejects material all over the place, apparently. Alcohol is a lot easier all around, you can just wash it out with water.


Are you talking my pictures?


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 10, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Are you talking my pictures?


I assume you are because I just realized that you are the cookie guy. There’s around 60 - 70 grams of shatter there. What you see is not splatter, thats an old piece of PTFE film with leftover wax on it from a less than perfect extraction a couple of years ago. It’s hung up to prevent the bho muffin from touching the walls. That is the result of using about a 1/2lb of material.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 11, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I assume you are because I just realized that you are the cookie guy. There’s around 60 - 70 grams of shatter there. What you see is not splatter, thats an old piece of PTFE film with leftover wax on it from a less than perfect extraction a couple of years ago. It’s hung up to prevent the bho muffin from touching the walls. That is the result of using about a 1/2lb of material.


Oh, I see, I thought it was bubble burst splatter. Good work, you extracted that nicely. Probably costly to buy that special oven but as long as you're happy with the results then to you it was worth it. But, yeah, I'm the Cookie Monster.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 11, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> Oh, I see, I thought it was bubble burst splatter. Good work, you extracted that nicely. Probably costly to buy that special oven but as long as you're happy with the results then to you it was worth it. But, yeah, I'm the Cookie Monster.


I actually got a really good deal on it because they screwed up on Amazon. But yeah, it was still very expensive. I just checked, and I'll have owned it for five years in December. It's still in perfect condition. Across International is a great company. 

That was about as perfect of a footprint as I've ever made. Usually you have big circular empty spots from bubbles or the muffin will expand unevenly and cause it to be oddly shaped and thicker in areas. It's hard for me to estimate the yield because of how evenly distributed it is. It looks a little light weight wise, but I'm not sure. Usually the first run of a new harvest is the lightest in both yield and color.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 21, 2021)

You got lucky there, with the Amazon price screwup. Butane does make a nice clear looking extract, it has quite a lot of extraneous stuff in it though, which is why it usually tests to about 70% THC/A. What's the other 30% huh? It's a mystery.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 11, 2021)

BobCajun said:


> You got lucky there, with the Amazon price screwup. Butane does make a nice clear looking extract, it has quite a lot of extraneous stuff in it though, which is why it usually tests to about 70% THC/A. What's the other 30% huh? It's a mystery.


Mostly lipids. Same as yours.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 16, 2021)

Doing some fresh frozen in the bubble bags ... I will always do this in frenchies voice in my head. I wish I could have met him.


----------



## BobCajun (Jan 8, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Mostly lipids. Same as yours.


Can't be much lipids in mine, because I've done a base extraction on it and there was very little weight loss, I got white crystalline THCA after acidifying with citric acid. The only thing left after the base extraction was a very small amount of reddish oil, presumably mostly THC because it did get me high. I think most lipids may be left dissolved in the dilute alcohol when I let the resin settle out after adding water to the alcohol. It's still probably about 20% alcohol. Lipids are probably more soluble in dilute alcohol than THCA and just get washed out along with the water solubles. The net effect of the alcohol/water dropout process appears to be high purity THCA, probably greater than 90%. No alcohol residue, no water solubles and apparently little to no lipids either. I originally started doing it that way just to avoid alcohol vapor from evaporating a lot of alcohol indoors, but it turned to have a very good purifying effect.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 12, 2022)

BobCajun said:


> Can't be much lipids in mine, because I've done a base extraction on it and there was very little weight loss, I got white crystalline THCA after acidifying with citric acid. The only thing left after the base extraction was a very small amount of reddish oil, presumably mostly THC because it did get me high. I think most lipids may be left dissolved in the dilute alcohol when I let the resin settle out after adding water to the alcohol. It's still probably about 20% alcohol. Lipids are probably more soluble in dilute alcohol than THCA and just get washed out along with the water solubles. The net effect of the alcohol/water dropout process appears to be high purity THCA, probably greater than 90%. No alcohol residue, no water solubles and apparently little to no lipids either. I originally started doing it that way just to avoid alcohol vapor from evaporating a lot of alcohol indoors, but it turned to have a very good purifying effect.


You have to freeze the alcohol to coagulate the lipids and then strain them out. This can be done in the BHO process by freezing a jacked column or packing it with dry ice. and using a ball valve to keep the butane in the column for a long enough to coagulate the lipids before running it through the filters and into the splatter platter. You can filter out a lot of the lipids without the dry ice if you do your run on a really cold night with a tightly packed column.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 12, 2022)

I wish I took pictures of a screwed up batch where the lipids coagulated in the shatter platter because I did the run on a super cold week in a jacketed splatter platter and didn't have a pump to run warm water through it. The butane stayed liquid for a week and all of the lipids formed ribbons throughout once it finally evaporated. It looked like some kind of weird candy. There was too much goop to separate the thc from the lipids using alcohol, so I ended up making edibles out of the roughly 65 grams of extract.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 12, 2022)

Also I only use Whip It Premium butane, which is about as clean as it comes. Any mystery substances that makes it into the shatter is coming from the buds. Alcohol has a broader solvent range than butane. Meaning you're pulling more plant compounds than me, and also destroying the terpenes in the process.


----------



## AY3 (Jan 14, 2022)

Blasted some trim


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I used this kief from my old grinder that I never touched for at least two year of owning it. (I gave my son half of the kief, but it was still a ton.) Then I lightly heated and compressed it for like an hour in some PTFE film until it became as hard as a rock.
> 
> The cool thing about it is it’s made of everything I’ve grown during that period. I haven’t smoked any yet, and I plan on saving it for special occasions.
> View attachment 5015060View attachment 5015061View attachment 5015062


Smoke it faster. That is beautiful but it does not keep.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 14, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You have to freeze the alcohol to coagulate the lipids and then strain them out. *This can be done in the BHO process by freezing a jacked column or packing it with dry ice. *and using a ball valve to keep the butane in the column for a long enough to coagulate the lipids before running it through the filters and into the splatter platter. You can filter out a lot of the lipids without the dry ice if you do your run on a really cold night with a tightly packed column.


My first WPFF extraction.

Frozen Blueberry Shortcake keeper from a Canarado seed hunt


Dry ice and denatured alcohol



Purged in the vac oven for 36hrs.
Couple tiny little spots of wax/lipids at the top but all and all worth the extra steps.


Nowadays I just squish but if I had access to dry ice I'd do a few runs this way.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 14, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Smoke it faster. That is beautiful but it does not keep.


It's still rock hard, but only about half of it is left.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2022)

Some Jeager


----------



## BobCajun (Jan 18, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You have to freeze the alcohol to coagulate the lipids and then strain them out. This can be done in the BHO process by freezing a jacked column or packing it with dry ice. and using a ball valve to keep the butane in the column for a long enough to coagulate the lipids before running it through the filters and into the splatter platter. You can filter out a lot of the lipids without the dry ice if you do your run on a really cold night with a tightly packed column.


Actually I do the extraction frozen, inside a freezer, there's no lipids that drop out. I tried leaving it in the freezer for 2 days and not one bit of precipitate. I actually forgot about that when I replied to the post saying my extract would have lipids in it like BHO extract. No lipids and no anything that's either water soluble or soluble in about 20% alcohol. It's a lot cleaner than BHO, making it almost 50% more potent, and it's even more cleaner than pressed rosin, which is the crudest of extracts. It's solventless, yeah, but dirty, usually being about 57% THC/A. Mine is solventless too, at the end. But my process is a little more complicated and takes about 4 days so I doubt if anybody else would do it. Granted, distillate would be even purer but who wants to buy a vacuum distillation apparatus, not me. My apparatus is a water jug and a couple 2 liter glass measuring cups. I really wouldn't smoke BHO or rosin, but different people have different standards, apparently some people are fine with those products.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 18, 2022)

BobCajun said:


> Actually I do the extraction frozen, inside a freezer, there's no lipids that drop out. I tried leaving it in the freezer for 2 days and not one bit of precipitate. I actually forgot about that when I replied to the post saying my extract would have lipids in it like BHO extract. No lipids and no anything that's either water soluble or soluble in about 20% alcohol. It's a lot cleaner than BHO, making it almost 50% more potent, and it's even more cleaner than pressed rosin, which is the crudest of extracts. It's solventless, yeah, but dirty, usually being about 57% THC/A. Mine is solventless too, at the end. But my process is a little more complicated and takes about 4 days so I doubt if anybody else would do it. Granted, distillate would be even purer but who wants to buy a vacuum distillation apparatus, not me. My apparatus is a water jug and a couple 2 liter glass measuring cups. I really wouldn't smoke BHO or rosin, but different people have different standards, apparently some people are fine with those products.


You're just making up numbers. Liquid butane is much colder than alcohol in your freezer. I run mine through a coffee filter trap into a 2.5 micron filter paper. Then I degas for several days in a scientific grade vacuum oven. It typically turns of glass by the time I pull it out. Lipids are a wax. You have a ball of clay that you put into a microwave.


----------



## bez420 (Jan 29, 2022)

webby420 said:


> you must have a built a better setupView attachment 4457650


Mad props bro!


----------



## bez420 (Jan 29, 2022)

Bublonichronic said:


> I haven’t been keeping up with the new teks, what’s CRC mean ?


Color remediation cartridge removes the chlorophyll, pesticides, and other impurities. Uses clay and other powders for filtration. I only need to use it on my older harvested material.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 30, 2022)

Someone is excited about their new beautification column and telling everyone from two years ago all about it.


----------



## bez420 (Jan 30, 2022)

Man I sure wish! I'm trying to find anything from anytime to help me make or use one.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 30, 2022)

bez420 said:


> Man I sure wish! I'm trying to find anything from anytime to help me make or use one.


I'm not against the concept, but I don't worry about the color or let my material get old enough to buy one. Does it really strip the terps? If so that's reason enough to stay away.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 5, 2022)

some solventless stuff we been working on.

hope y’all are doing great


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 5, 2022)

For anyone just starting on concentrates try a reusable coffee filter basket. The grocery store ones are 125 micron, just run some dry trim thru a food processor then shake it in the basket over parchment paper. I press buttons with two pennies in a 3/4 inch copper tube.


----------



## bez420 (Feb 5, 2022)

Twitch said:


> some solventless stuff we been working on.
> 
> hope y’all are doing great
> View attachment 5080814View attachment 5080815View attachment 5080816View attachment 5080817


Damn dude that's some straight Alien looking shit! I've got a few guesses of the methods used. But so fresh and so clean Fo Sho!


----------



## Twitch (Feb 6, 2022)

bez420 said:


> Damn dude that's some straight Alien looking shit! I've got a few guesses of the methods used. But so fresh and so clean Fo Sho!


I’ll take the guess work out for you… fresh frozen washed 45-119u pressed at 210f in a 25u bag then jarred


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 6, 2022)

Twitch said:


> I’ll take the guess work out for you… fresh frozen washed 45-119u pressed at 210f in a 25u bag then jarred


That was my guess, well not the specific microns but I figured ice water wash and press. Gorgeous stuff man!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 6, 2022)

Twitch said:


> I’ll take the guess work out for you… fresh frozen washed 45-119u pressed at 210f in a 25u bag then jarred


Do you freeze dry and then press?


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 6, 2022)

AY3 said:


> Blasted some trim


----------



## Twitch (Feb 7, 2022)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Do you freeze dry and then press?


Yes


----------



## coxnox (Mar 15, 2022)

ice hash, 38 to 220 mic:


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 16, 2022)

coxnox said:


> ice hash, 38 to 220 mic:
> View attachment 5102363


Oooh that looks nice! Making me want to bust out the mini washer again soon!


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 16, 2022)

I’ve got a question concerning hash, I think a lot of us know or at least can agree that too many nutrients towards the end of flower can lead for a bad smoke experience. Do you guys think this holds true for hash


----------



## coxnox (Mar 16, 2022)

cant answer but 20 years ago i see very very bad weed used in maroco to make hash, and still they throw out one of the best hash i had smoke at that time.


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 16, 2022)

coxnox said:


> cant answer but 20 years ago i see very very bad weed used in maroco to make hash, and still they throw out one of the best hash i had smoke at that time.


I was thinking that a bad tasting flower would not transfer over to the same plants hash.... my thoughts were that the nutrients are IN the leaf more so than the trichomes...... I made up some bro science there...


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 16, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> I was thinking that a bad tasting flower would not transfer over to the same plants hash.... my thoughts were that the nutrients are IN the leaf more so than the trichomes...... I made up some bro science there...


I mean that is partially bro science...but on the same vein... I encourage you to go buy a piece of organic fruit or a vegetable and also the non organic version, and do a blind taste test... use something like bananas or potatoes something that is infamous for being bland....the flavors on organic things are incredibly more pronounced. Imo the same goes for buds.. so I skip the nutes all together.  so yeah maybe some bro science... or some ... real life shit the nute companies don't want you to be invested in...


----------



## Go go n chill (Mar 17, 2022)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I mean that is partially bro science...but on the same vein... I encourage you to go buy a piece of organic fruit or a vegetable and also the non organic version, and do a blind taste test... use something like bananas or potatoes something that is infamous for being bland....the flavors on organic things are incredibly more pronounced. Imo the same goes for buds.. so I skip the nutes all together.  so yeah maybe some bro science... or some ... real life shit the nute companies don't want you to be invested in...


I grow using dry amendments only but I still think that soil filled with to much P&K will foul the taste of flower. But that’s for another thread


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 18, 2022)

Organic bananas suck


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 18, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Organic bananas suck


I think you just don't like bananas. Non organic bananas taste like paste basically after eating organic bananas.


----------



## Kerowacked (Mar 18, 2022)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I think you just don't like bananas. Non organic bananas taste like paste basically after eating organic bananas.


Wrong, same for organic carrots, lettuce, fruit…all smaller and tougher.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 18, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Wrong, same for organic carrots, lettuce, fruit…all smaller and tougher.


I very very much disagree sir. As well does my entire family. Different strokes though I guess as they say....


----------



## blueberryrose (May 7, 2022)

Bubble hash


a mix of Lemon Cake N Chem, Banana Spliff, and Blueberry.


----------



## Go go n chill (May 8, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> Bubble hash
> View attachment 5130072
> View attachment 5130073
> a mix of Lemon Cake N Chem, Banana Spliff, and Blueberry.


Looks delicious


----------



## blueberryrose (May 8, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> Looks delicious


thanks
in fact, the Blueberry I used was frozen fresh trim that's been in the freezer a while, made the whole batch smell very blueberry.


----------



## Go go n chill (May 8, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> thanks
> in fact, the Blueberry I used was frozen fresh trim that's been in the freezer a while, made the whole batch smell very blueberry.


How much product did it take to make that much ?


----------



## blueberryrose (May 8, 2022)

Go go n chill said:


> How much product did it take to make that much ?


I can't remember tbh maybe close to a qp? Now I have 16g of this crazy yummy stuff, just tried some out back and it's been the icing on top of a warm Spring day. 
Happy Mothers day!


----------



## natureboygrower (May 8, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> I can't remember tbh maybe close to a qp? Now I have 16g of this crazy yummy stuff, just tried some out back and it's been the icing on top of a warm Spring day.
> Happy Mothers day!


Roll it up into temple balls, Frenchy Canoli style and store them long term. You will not be sorry. Blueberries are my favorite terps currently. I have 5 or 6 different strains of 18 month old temple balls in my seed fridge saved for rainy days.


----------



## Go go n chill (May 8, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Roll it up into temple balls, Frenchy Canoli style and store them long term. You will not be sorry. Blueberries are my favorite terps currently. I have 5 or 6 different strains of 18 month old temple balls in my seed fridge saved for rainy days.


Man do you guys really taste blueberries? My tastebuds suck. It’s hard for me to pickup on those fruity, sweet flavors. I’ve got a wedding cake cross that is sweet but to me it’s just smokes smooth. Other people tell me it smokes sweet. I wish I could taste fruits in my smoke


----------



## blueberryrose (May 8, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Roll it up into temple balls, Frenchy Canoli style and store them long term. You will not be sorry. Blueberries are my favorite terps currently. I have 5 or 6 different strains of 18 month old temple balls in my seed fridge saved for rainy days.


Like this? I rolled them both nice and smooth. I wonder if I should wrap them in foil or if they're ok in a small plastic container.


----------



## bez420 (May 10, 2022)

Twitch said:


> I’ll take the guess work out for you… fresh frozen washed 45-119u pressed at 210f in a 25u bag then jarred





Twitch said:


> some solventless stuff we been working on.
> 
> hope y’all are doing great
> View attachment 5080814View attachment 5080815View attachment 5080816View attachment 5080817


Dude I just noticed your Mind Raped image. Fucking hilarious, ROFL!


----------



## Coldnasty (May 10, 2022)

Some rosin I pressed with starting material, Ten-Four strain . I really really love this weed, it isn’t the most terpy but the high is just so nice and comforting.


----------



## Growium (May 11, 2022)

made my first run of iso oil what’s the best thing to put this on grease proof paper or in a small glass jar? Seems a bit running still.


----------



## Budz.Bunny (May 22, 2022)

Lockedin said:


> My first try at bubble hash.
> About 2 oz of trim & larf yielded almost 7 grams.
> View attachment 4710949


Did you use a freeze dryer for this ?


----------



## Lockedin (May 24, 2022)

No - about 20 pounds of ice, water and micron filter bags.

I switched to dry ice for anything less than a pound of trim - lower quality, MUCH higher yield.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Blue brother (Jun 5, 2022)

Just some pics 


I love this last pic, not only does it look like a baby, my sons face is there clear as day on the head of the baby. I’m not joking I’ve shown all my family this picture and they are all wowed, it kind of looks like he’s got his head tipped back with his mouth open and upper lip pointed like how he sleeps. Even the shape and shadows around the edge of the face are bang on it’s crazy. I love my son and washing tac !


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jun 8, 2022)

Here's some flower rosin, fresh frozen bho and hash rosin


----------



## coxnox (Jun 15, 2022)

38 to 220 ice hash:


----------



## xtsho (Jun 16, 2022)

Old school


----------



## bontanymajor (Jul 6, 2022)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Performed a search and could not find one on RIU.
> 
> So, lets get this bad-boy Rollin'
> This is my first successful run of shatter.
> ...


Is that like out the freezer or room temp. I'd smoke that tho. For sure


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Smoke it faster. That is beautiful but it does not keep.


I just came across a half gram or so of this "temple ball" and it's still very potent and hard as a rock with no waxing. Apparently it does keep.


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 21, 2022)

My camera makes it way lighter colored and speckled for some reason.


----------



## coxnox (Aug 19, 2022)

38 to 220 mic ice-o hash:


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Aug 19, 2022)

Gotta stir the pot or the sugar burns


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Nov 9, 2022)

So anyways I started blasting

That's all "honey oil" live resin. Just frozen and blasted. Then I pieced together a "crc" portion on the bottomed of my column. Running CRX and sometimes CRY with activated alumina. 

Finally achieved sugar. Have half the plant left to blast and going to go less on the CRY, maybe cut it out all together to retain a bit more terp. Still has banging flavor but it is on a dry sugar end.


----------



## xox (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Old school


Dude, that looks amazing. I just made a second attempt at that with no luck. I get a wisp of smoke after lighting and my hash melts and falls off the pin.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 19, 2022)

xox said:


> View attachment 5228316
> View attachment 5228317


Nice. Roll it with a bottle?


----------



## xox (Nov 19, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Nice. Roll it with a bottle?


yuppers that ball weighs 44 grams


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 20, 2022)

Dirt_McGirrt said:


> So anyways I started blastingView attachment 5223894View attachment 5223896
> 
> That's all "honey oil" live resin. Just frozen and blasted. Then I pieced together a "crc" portion on the bottomed of my column. Running CRX and sometimes CRY with activated alumina. View attachment 5223898View attachment 5223899View attachment 5223900
> 
> Finally achieved sugar. Have half the plant left to blast and going to go less on the CRY, maybe cut it out all together to retain a bit more terp. Still has banging flavor but it is on a dry sugar end.


I want to start making live resin. What material do you chose? (like branches and all, or larf / popcorn like regular bho?) And do you freeze it in the column or in bags fill the column later?


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Nov 20, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I want to start making live resin. What material do you chose? (like branches and all, or larf / popcorn like regular bho?) And do you freeze it in the column or in bags fill the column later?


I take the buds and sugar leaves. Whole plant. Sometimes I'll save like nice top colas for bud but I just vape concentrates. Pretty much just buck the buds off and cut as much as I can down to like 1/4". I do let it air dry the surface moisture that comes out of a fresh trimmed plant. Like a day or two in front of a little fan on low. Pack the column then freeze. I tried the vacuum bag freeze then fill and it's a mess to work with fresh frozen unless you have a walk in freezer or you're using like a 6" round column to just quick pour. It thaws real fast with air contact and any warmth from your hands or the funnel. It sucked. I ended up buying more columns of various lengths and end caps. So I'll just fill a couple columns instead and toss them in the freezer. Columns themselves are kinda cheap if you're just using 1.5" diameter.
Edit: drying for the day or two let's me pull vac before freezing


----------



## xox (Nov 26, 2022)

purple trichomes


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2022)

xox said:


> purple trichomes
> View attachment 5230906
> View attachment 5230908


It's not purple trichomes, it's the chlorophyll. I've never seen purple shatter, only bubble hash and the likes.


----------



## xox (Nov 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It's not purple trichomes, it's the chlorophyll. I've never seen purple shatter, only bubble hash and the likes.


it is indeed purple trichomes, maby give this article a read it does a better job explaining than i can









Cannabis & Anthocyanins: A Closer Look at the Color Purple in Cannabis | High Times


Folks love purple pot. But what causes this variation and what can be done to manipulate it further? This report from our special correspondent,




hightimes.com


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2022)

xox said:


> it is indeed purple trichomes, maby give this article a read it does a better job explaining than i can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to argue with a High Times science article, but I've blasted tons of bho from a wide variety of purple strains / phenos. Never once was the shatter purple. But I have seen a lot of purple bubble hash that came from the same plants.


----------



## xox (Nov 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It's hard to argue with a High Times science article, but I've blasted tons of bho from a wide variety of purple strains / phenos. Never once was the shatter purple. But I have seen a lot of purple bubble hash that came from the same plants.


you can also press the purple trichomes at lower temp and get purple rosin. yea i know i wish i could make purple shatter tried with the same material and the color just doesnt transfer for some reason


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 10, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It's not purple trichomes, it's the chlorophyll. I've never seen purple shatter, only bubble hash and the likes.


I've produced purple shatter a couple times. Interestingly enough it was green weed that went into the extraction, so when the alcohol came out bright ass purple it was a major surprise. Then once I evapped it and it stayed purple I was more surprised. It tasted just like the plant it came from. It only happened a few times with one specific pheno, and it didn't always happen every batch with every batch, I ran those plants a couple years at least.

Edit: I'm pretty sure there is pictures somewhere in my thread but I wouldn't know where to start looking.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 10, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> I've produced purple shatter a couple times. Interestingly enough it was green weed that went into the extraction, so when the alcohol came out bright ass purple it was a major surprise. Then once I evapped it and it stayed purple I was more surprised. It tasted just like the plant it came from. It only happened a few times with one specific pheno, and it didn't always happen every batch with every batch, I ran those plants a couple years at least.
> 
> Edit: I'm pretty sure there is pictures somewhere in my thread but I wouldn't know where to start looking.


BHO shatter? That's what I'm referring to.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> BHO shatter? That's what I'm referring to.


Quick alcohol washed, not bho, but definitely shatter.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 11, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Quick alcohol washed, not bho, but definitely shatter.


I would definitely dab on some of that. But I've blasted roughly a 1/2p of material a month for many years now with wide variety of purple strains, and they have all come out on a scale ranging from golden to amber. That accounts for wax / honey oil / shatter / ect. To my knowledge it doesn't exist. I have seen purple rosin, but rosin isn't as pure as BHO either.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I would definitely dab on some of that. But I've blasted roughly a 1/2p of material a month for many years now with wide variety of purple strains, and they have all come out on a scale ranging from golden to amber. That accounts for wax / honey oil / shatter / ect. To my knowledge it doesn't exist. I have seen purple rosin, but rosin isn't as pure as BHO either.


I don't know if you noticed I mentioned it came from a green strain, which I thought was cool.

When it happened I researched it all a bit and found pictures and accounts of others with purple extracts. I really can't say now what types though, it was years ago at this point.


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Dec 14, 2022)

Bubbly purging Sour Stomper live resin.


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Dec 23, 2022)

This beautiful auto from a Mephistos freebie gave me 14g's of this dank as fuck crumble.
Skywalker x CDLC


----------



## SkuNkP (Dec 23, 2022)

Homemade maroc hash
Made on Beldia a maroc landrace and I'm really happy with this strain although this is not as potent as modern hybrids


----------



## blueberryrose (Sunday at 5:11 PM)

I made open-blast BHO today. The can I used was just some pvc ends and parts glued and duct-taped together. Two coffee filters in the bottom with a dozen holes and one hole in the top screw cap to put the bhutane in.

I did this outside to be on the safe side and ran two bottles of bhutane through it. Here's a pic of it boiling off in my collector dish

With the fan on I double-boilered it to try and get the most bhutane out, which took a while. I kept stiring it with a chopstick to accumulate the bubbles of gas so it would escape.

After I felt most of the bhutane had evaporated off

note my lighter for scale.

Here are a few shots of what I managed to scrape out onto parchment paper. I was pleasantly surprised as the stuff became solid at room temperature.


Finally I collected it into one main glob. 

Then I thought it might be a good idea to flatten it into a disc so that any further gas could escape it more easily

What do you guys think? This is my second time ever doing bho. The stuff smells nice which tells me the bhutane I used is fine. Could this be considered low-grade shatter?


----------



## Kerowacked (Sunday at 6:34 PM)

I use rolling papers to clean the dish while its still warm.


----------



## blueberryrose (Sunday at 6:36 PM)

Kerowacked said:


> I use rolling papers to clean the dish while its still warm.


man that's dedication


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Tuesday at 7:23 PM)

blueberryrose said:


> I made open-blast BHO today. The can I used was just some pvc ends and parts glued and duct-taped together. Two coffee filters in the bottom with a dozen holes and one hole in the top screw cap to put the bhutane in.
> 
> I did this outside to be on the safe side and ran two bottles of bhutane through it. Here's a pic of it boiling off in my collector dish
> View attachment 5246544
> ...


Yikes bro. PVC leaches into the hydrocarbon. You don't have a vac chamber. I would just cook that flat till it's decarbed. It's the only way you'll get the butane out without it doing something to ya. Could be a sore throat to lung damage. You could also throw that into everclear which would get rid off all the butane eventually as you evap all the everclear because science is cool like that.

And freeze your tube with the weed in it next time. Comes out a lot cleaner.


----------



## blueberryrose (Yesterday at 8:19 AM)

Dirt_McGirrt said:


> Yikes bro. PVC leaches into the hydrocarbon. You don't have a vac chamber. I would just cook that flat till it's decarbed. It's the only way you'll get the butane out without it doing something to ya. Could be a sore throat to lung damage. You could also throw that into everclear which would get rid off all the butane eventually as you evap all the everclear because science is cool like that.
> 
> And freeze your tube with the weed in it next time. Comes out a lot cleaner.


thanks, it was a one time test, if I make more I'll probably buy one of those kits off Amazon. For the most part I'll stick to making bubble hash (I've made edibles but not really a fan) BTW yes I had it in the freezer before I blasted.
cheers


----------



## SkuNkP (Yesterday at 12:13 PM)

I think it looks ok, certainly better than what I did 20 years ago when people weren't so snobby about it..
But yeah doesn't taste good and you'll never be able to get all the butane out without expensive equipment, which is why I haven't played with it for a long time


----------



## Kerowacked (Yesterday at 12:20 PM)

Ahhh, ronsonoil


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Yesterday at 1:18 PM)

SkuNkP said:


> I think it looks ok, certainly better than what I did 20 years ago when people weren't so snobby about it..
> But yeah doesn't taste good and you'll never be able to get all the butane out without expensive equipment, which is why I haven't played with it for a long time


With legalization it's not expensive at all. Doesn't cost any more than a rosin press.


----------

